# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Բուսակերություն

## MariKa

Ես ուզում եմ քննարկենք մի հարց:
Ինչու են շատերը հրաժարվում մսից, ասելով թե "առողջ սնունդ չի", այս ամենը ճիշտ չի, պետք է ուղղակի ճիշտ կերպով օգտագործել սնունդը:
Իմ ընկերուհին Բուսակեր էր և երեխա էր սպասում, ու բժիշկը նրան ասեց որ անպայման ամեն օր պետք է մի կտոր միս ուտի, չեմ հիշում ինչ որ անուն ասեց, ինչ որ բանի պակաս կար, հիմա նրա երեխաները մեծացել են արդեն, բայց նա միս ուտում է և նույնիսկ հաճույքով ու ինքն է զարմանում իր վրա:
Ինչ վերաբերվում է ավելոր քաշ և այլն:
Դա առաջանում է ավելորդ միս ուտելուց, ես կարելի է ասել երկու օրը մեկ միս եմ ուտում անպայման և ամեն ինչ նորմալ է:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես ինքս էլ բուսակեր եմ արդեն մոտ մեկուկես տարի (չնայած ձուկ ուտում եմ): Կարող եմ ասել, որ բուսակերությունը նիհարելու հետ կապ չունի, քանի որ միս չուտելով սպիտակուցներ համեմատաբար քիչ ենք ստանում, իսկ սպիտակուցները չեն չաղացնում, քանի որ օրգանիզմում չեն կուտակվում: 
Ի դեպ, չեմ կարող ասել ավելի առողջ եմ, թե հիվանդ, բայց կարող եմ ասել, որ օրգանիզմս սովորել է հասկանալ, թե ինչ է իրեն պետք: 
Մի բան էլ հղիության մասին ասեմ: Ճիշտ է՝ բժշկական տեսանկյունից խորհուրդ է տրվում միս ուտել հղի ժամանակ, բայց վերջին եռամսյակում պետք է սահմանափակել, քանի որ երիկամային հիվանդությունների վտանգ կա:

----------


## Lapterik

Էրեխեք ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է բուսակերները կաթնամթերք ուտում են՞: Չասեք դա կենդանածին ա, գիտեմ, բայց բուսակերների պայքարը կենդանիներին չոչնչացնելու դեմ ա չէ՞: Թե սխալվում եմ՞:

----------


## Արշակ

> Էրեխեք ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է բուսակերները կաթնամթերք ուտում են՞: Չասեք դա կենդանածին ա, գիտեմ, բայց բուսակերների պայքարը կենդանիներին չոչնչացնելու դեմ ա չէ՞: Թե սխալվում եմ՞:


Բուսակերության մի շարք պատճառներ կան.
հոգևոր-կրոնական (հիմնված որևէ հոգևոր ուսմունքի վրա)բարոյագիտական (բողոք կենդանիներին կոտորելու տանջալից եղանակների դեմ կամ կենդանիների սպանության դեմ` որպես այդպիսին) բժշկահիգիենիկ (օգուտ ֆիզիկական առողջության համար) գեղագիտական (կենդանիների սպանդն ու դրան հաջորդող մսամշակումն ընկալելու ժամանակ ունեցած զգացողությունների տհաճության հետ կապված) էկոլոգիական (բողոք արոտավայրերի համար անտառների ոչնչացման, անասնաբուծության թափոններով շրջակա միջավայրի աղտոտման և այլնի դեմ) տնտեսական (մսակերության ծախսային աննպատակահարմարությունը)

Ու կախված նրանից, թե տվյալ մարդը ի՞նչ պատճառ(ներ)ով է բուսակեր, կարող է կաթնամթերք ուտել կամ չուտել։ Կաթնամթերք չօգտագործողները սովորաբար կարծում են, որ կաթնամթերքը ևս վնասակար սնունդ է։
Ես ինքս բուսակեր եմ, ոչ մի տեսակի սպանված կենդանի չեմ ուտում, իսկ կաթնամթերք օգտագործում եմ, ու սխալ եմ համարում չօգտագործելը, քանի որ կաթնամթերքն անհրաժեշտ եմ համարում մարդու օրգանիզմի համար։ Կաթնամթերք չօգտագործելու ոչ մի ուրիշ պատճառ էլ չեմ տեսնում։

Իսկ ընդհանրապես բուսակերության մի քանի տարատեսակ կա.
խիստ (միայն բուսական սնունդ)` վեգանություն, և ոչ խիստ (թույլատրվում են կենդանական ծագման մթերքներ, բացի կենդանիների մսից): Վեգանների մեջ կան հումակերներ, որոնք ժխտում են խոհարարությունը: Ոչ խիստ բուսակերները բաժանվում են կաթնաբուսակերների (կաթ և կաթնամթերք ընդունողներ) և, այսպես կոչված, կաթնաձվակերների (բացի կաթից ու կաթնամթերքից, թույլատրվում է նաև ձու): Երբեմն իրենց բուսակեր են համարում նաև նրանք, ովքեր մսեղեն չեն օգտագործում, բայց թույլ են տալիս ձուկը և ձկնեղենը:

Եթե ինչ–որ հարցեր մնացին, ասա, ավելի մանրամասն կներկայացնեմ։  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց



> Մի բան էլ հղիության մասին ասեմ: Ճիշտ է՝ բժշկական տեսանկյունից խորհուրդ է տրվում միս ուտել հղի ժամանակ, բայց վերջին եռամսյակում պետք է սահմանափակել, քանի որ երիկամային հիվանդությունների վտանգ կա:


Էլի պիտի ասեմ, որ էդ քո դավանած բժշկական տեսանկյունից է։ Բազմաթիվ բժիշկներ էլ ընդհանրապես վնասակար են համարում միս ուտելը և հատկապես հղիության ընթացքում։

----------


## ihusik

Ինձ համար մսակերությունն անթույլատրելի բան է բոլոր, կրկնում եմ, բոլոր դեպքերում. լինի հղիության ժամանակ, կամ երբ մարդ հիվանդ է կամ մահամերձ վիճակում :Smile: բոլոր դեպքերում էլ միս ուտելն սխալ է ու նաև բոլոր առումներով է սխալ... Մեծ ու սպառիչ պատասխաններ տվող ու նորագույն հետազոտությունների վրա հիմնված մեծ գրականություն ունեմ բուսակերության մասին բայց ափսոս ծավալները չեն թույլատրում որ այստեղ կցեմ ռուսերեն լեզվով այդ տեքստերը, սակայն ցանկացողներին սիրով կարող եմ ուղարկել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իսկ ես վստահ եմ, որ բժշկության մեջ բացարձակ ոչինչ չկա: Երբևէ չես կարող ասել, թե այս կամ այն բանն անթույլատրելի է: Եթե ասում ես, այդպես դու սահմանափակում ես, իսկ բնությունն անսահմանափակ է:

----------


## ihusik

Բնությունն անսահմանափակ է, բայց ունի իր օրենքները, որոնց չիմացությունը չի ազատում մարդուն պատասխանատվությունից: :Wink:  և այդ օրենքներից մեկը՝ <<մի սպանիր>> կամ <<մի վնասիր>>-ն է. ի դեպ բժիշկները դա ամենալավը պետք է որ իմանան ու ոչ միայն իրենց մասնագիտական գործունեության հետ կապված, այլ կիրառելով ամբողջ կյանքում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Այդ դեպքում՝ մի՛ վնասիր բույսերը  :Wink:

----------

Freeman (28.07.2010), Նաիրուհի (09.10.2012)

----------


## ihusik

Բյուր ջան եթե ես իմանամ որ կա հնարավորություն ու կարող եմ բույսեր չուտելով էլ նորմալ ապրեմ իմ այս կյանքում ես նրանց էլ չեմ ուտի :Wink:  :Smile:  

*Անմեկնելի զգացում*

Մտքովս հաճախ բաներ են անցնում,
Որ շատ է նման խելագարության.

Երբ որ տավարն է ծաղիկ արածում՝
Չեմ զգում ո՛չ ցավ,
Ո՛չ էլ ափսոսանք.
Իսկ երբ որ մարդն է պոկում ծաղիկներ՝
Մի՜շտ ինչ-որ մի ցավ,
Ինչ-որ ափսոսանք
Ծագում է հանկարծ
Ու ծակում հոգիս...
*Պ. Սևակ*

----------


## Apsara

Չորս տարի է արդեն բուսակեր եմ, հրաժարվել եմ մսից գիտակցաբար հասկանալով, որ այն ավելի շատ աղտոտում է օրգանիզմս քան տալիս սպիտակուցներ: Դժվար էր միայն առաջին մեկ շաբաթը և դրան հաջորդող նորտարվա օրերը: Բավականին առողջ եմ, չեմ տառապում ոչ մի տեսակ հիվանդություններից, որոնք կարող էին առաջանալ սպիտակուցի պակասից: Ի դեպ ծնողներս բժիշկ լինելով ինձ երբեք չեն պարտադրել միս ուտել ի սկզբանե հարգել են որոշումս ու ինչպես Հուսիկը նշեց,  նոր հետազոտությունները բոլորովին ուրիշ բաներ են պարզել, իսկ մեր գրականությունը շաատ հին է:

Ի դեպ սպիտակուցները լրացնելու համար շատ ձևեր կան, ամենալավ միջոցը դա ցորենի մեկօրյա ծիլերն են: Ուրեմն թրջում եք ցորենը և մեկ օր դնում մութ տեղ, այդ ծիլերը գուցե շաատ համեղ չեն, բայց ամսեկան մեկ երկու այսպիսի սննդի ընդունումը բավական է: 

Ի դեպ ես մի ընկեր ունեմ որը 30 տարի է արդեն *վեգան* է, այսինքն ոչ մի տեսակ կենդանական սնունդ չի ընդունում, նույնիսկ մեղր :Shok: , նա 45 տարեկան է բայց 25 տարեկան երիտասարդի տեսք ունի և բացարձակապես առողջ է:

Ինչևէ ես չեմ դատապարտում և քննադատում նրանց, ովքեր միս են ուտում, ոչ էլ քարոզում եմ միս չուտելը, այս կյանքում ամեն մարդ ինքը պիտի որոշի և ընտրություն անի… :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ի դեպ սպիտակուցները լրացնելու համար շատ ձևեր կան, ամենալավ միջոցը դա ցորենի մեկօրյա ծիլերն են: Ուրեմն թրջում եք ցորենը և մեկ օր դնում մութ տեղ, այդ ծիլերը գուցե շաատ համեղ չեն, բայց ամսեկան մեկ երկու այսպիսի սննդի ընդունումը բավական է:


Պետք չէ բուսակերությունը դարձնել ինչ-որ տանջանք: Ես բուսակեր եմ, որովհետև դա ինձ դուր է գալիս և վերջ: Նախ, ես խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ ցորենի ծիլերի մեջ կան բոլոր անփոխարինելի ամինաթթուները: Կարո՞ղ ես որևէ գրականություն մեջբերել: Երկրորդ հերթին, անհրաժեշտ սպիտակուցներ ստանալու ավելի հեշտ միջոցներ կան: Ճիշտ է՝ դեռ ոչ մի բույս հայտնաբերված չէ, որ պարունակի բոլոր անփոխարինելի ամինաթթուները, բայց դրանք կարելի է ստանալ միաժամանակ մի քանի ոչ մսային (չեմ ասում բուսական, որովհետև այստեղ կաթնամթերքն ու ձուն էլ եմ հաշվի առնում) ուտեստների զուգակցումից: Եթե հետևում ես օրգանիզմիդ պահանջներին, պետք չէ դնել ու հաշվարկել, թե ինչից քանի գրամ ես կերել. օրգանիզմդ քեզ կասի, թե ինչ ուտես: Միայն թե լսել է պետք նրան…

----------

Freeman (28.07.2010)

----------


## Apsara

> Պետք չէ բուսակերությունը դարձնել ինչ-որ տանջանք: Ես բուսակեր եմ, որովհետև դա ինձ դուր է գալիս և վերջ: Նախ, ես խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ ցորենի ծիլերի մեջ կան բոլոր անփոխարինելի ամինաթթուները: Կարո՞ղ ես որևէ գրականություն մեջբերել: Երկրորդ հերթին, անհրաժեշտ սպիտակուցներ ստանալու ավելի հեշտ միջոցներ կան: Ճիշտ է՝ դեռ ոչ մի բույս հայտնաբերված չէ, որ պարունակի բոլոր անփոխարինելի ամինաթթուները, բայց դրանք կարելի է ստանալ միաժամանակ մի քանի ոչ մսային (չեմ ասում բուսական, որովհետև այստեղ կաթնամթերքն ու ձուն էլ եմ հաշվի առնում) ուտեստների զուգակցումից: Եթե հետևում ես օրգանիզմիդ պահանջներին, պետք չէ դնել ու հաշվարկել, թե ինչից քանի գրամ ես կերել. օրգանիզմդ քեզ կասի, թե ինչ ուտես: Միայն թե լսել է պետք նրան…


Վայ մի՞թե ես ասացի բուսակերությունը տանջանք է :Shok:   եթե ճիշտն ասեմ ես իմ ասած ծիլերը երբեք չեմ կերել ու կարող է չուտեմ, բայց քանի որ վեգան ընկերներս շատ են նրանք են ինձ պատմել իրենց տարբեր միջոցների մասին, գուցե նրանք կարողանան գրականություն մեջբերել, բայց ես չեմ կարող: 

Եթե մարդ կարողնում է լսել իր օրգանիզմին դա շատ լավ է բայց հաճախ օրգանիզմի փոխարեն մարդու հետ իր հոտառությունն ու տեսողությունն է խոսում: Օ՜ ինչ համեղ հոտ է գալիս այս ուտեստից, մմմ՜ ինչ ախորժելի տեսք ունի այս մեկը..., բայց իրականում նրա մեջ սննդարար ոչինչ չկա :Ok:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> եթե ճիշտն ասեմ ես իմ ասած ծիլերը երբեք չեմ կերել ու կարող է չուտեմ, բայց քանի որ վեգան ընկերներս շատ են նրանք են ինձ պատմել իրենց տարբեր միջոցների մասին, գուցե նրանք կարողանան գրականություն մեջբերել, բայց ես չեմ կարող:


Առավելևս եթե ինքդ չես փորձել ու գրականություն էլ չունես, խնդրում եմ՝ նման խորհուրդներ չտաս: Կխնդրեի նորից կարդալ այս թեման:

----------


## gayane70

> Ես ուզում եմ քննարկենք մի հարց:
> Ինչու են շատերը հրաժարվում մսից, ասելով թե "առողջ սնունդ չի", այս ամենը ճիշտ չի, պետք է ուղղակի ճիշտ կերպով օգտագործել սնունդը:
> Իմ ընկերուհին Բուսակեր էր և երեխա էր սպասում, ու բժիշկը նրան ասեց որ անպայման ամեն օր պետք է մի կտոր միս ուտի, չեմ հիշում ինչ որ անուն ասեց, ինչ որ բանի պակաս կար, հիմա նրա երեխաները մեծացել են արդեն, բայց նա միս ուտում է և նույնիսկ հաճույքով ու ինքն է զարմանում իր վրա:
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է ավելոր քաշ և այլն:
> Դա առաջանում է ավելորդ միս ուտելուց, ես կարելի է ասել երկու օրը մեկ միս եմ ուտում անպայման և ամեն ինչ նորմալ է:


Շատերը մտածում են ,որ բուսակերները ավելի հանգիստ մարդիկ են քան մսակերները… :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շատերը մտածում են ,որ բուսակերները ավելի հանգիստ մարդիկ են քան մսակերները…


Շատերին ուղարկեք ինձ մոտ, կտեսնեն, որ բոլորովին էլ այդպես չէ  :LOL: 
Մի անգամ մեր դասախոսներից մեկն այդպես ասաց: Բուսակերներին համեմատեց խոշոր եղջրավոր անասունների, իսկ մսակերներին՝ առյուծի հետ: Նա ասաց, որ շատ էներգիա ծախսող մարդուն միսը պետք է: Բայց դե նապաստակն էլ է բուսակեր: Խեղճն անընդհատ սթրեսների մեջ է, ահագին շատ էներգիա է ծախսում:

----------

Նաիրուհի (09.10.2012)

----------


## Grieg

փաստորեն քիչ չենք...
ուզում եմ մի հետաքրքիր էջ ցույց տալ , ահա այս..

----------


## ivy

Ես էլ եմ բուսակեր, արդեն մոտ կես տարի է: Հոյակապ եմ ինձ զգում: Օրգանիզմս կարծես մաքրված լինի: Ինչ էլ ուտեմ, ծանրության զգացում չի առաջանում: Բուսակերության անցնելը իմ լավագույն որոշումներից մեկն էր:  :Wink:

----------


## impression

չբռնե՞մ ես էլ բուսակեր դառնամ...
մի շաբաթ դժվար կլինի, հետո արդեն ինձ մեկ կլինի, սովից կսատկեմ  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ramzes

Մասնագետները փաստում են, որ բուսակերությունը շատ օգտակար է օրգանիզմի համար և չեն սխալվում, սակայն մսի մեջ նույնպես կան անփոխարինելի էլեմենտներ, որոնք ևս շատ անհրաժեշտ են մարդուն: Կարծում եմ, որ պետք չի ծայրահեղությունների մեջ ընկնել, ամեն բան իր տեղն ու դերն ունի, ուստի կարելի է չափավոր երկուսից էլ օգտվել:

----------


## ihusik

Ներեցեք որ ռուսերեն է տեղադրածս այս հատվածը, բայց այն շատ հավանեցի և կարծում եմ օգտակար կլինի.
*Гендель Макс "Эзотерические принципы здоровья и целительства"
Глава: Обоснование  вегетарианской  диеты*
Большинство людей считает еду без мяса неполной, ведь с незапамятных времен в качестве аксиомы принималось то, что мясо является наиболее укрепляющей пищей, которой мы располагаем. Все остальные пищевые продукты расценивались просто как дополнения к одному или более сортам мяса в меню. Ничто не могло быть более ошибочным; наука доказала экспериментально что постоянное питание овощами дает бóльшую поддерживающую силу; причину этого легко понять, если мы углубимся в вопрос, исходя из эзотерической точки зрения. 
Закон Ассимиляции, или усвоения, не позволяет силам, отвечающим за процесс усвоения, встроить в наше тело ни одной частицы, пока внутрисущий Дух не подчинит ее себе. Дух должен оставаться абсолютным и непреложным властителем в теле, управляющим живыми клетками как самодержец, иначе они разбрелись бы каждая своей дорогой, как это бывает при распаде, когда Эго отошло. 
Очевидно, что, чем более смутным является сознание клетки, тем легче для Эго овладеть им и тем дольше оно останется в подчинении. Минерал обладает только плотным телом и сознанием, подобным самому глубокому трансу. Поэтому легче всего обрабатывать пищу, взятую из минерального царства. Минеральная пища пребывала бы с нами самое длительное время, устраняя необходимость есть так часто, но, к сожалению, мы обнаружили, что человеческий организм вибрирует столь быстро, что он неспособен к усвоению инертного минерала непосредственно. Соль и подобные субстанции проходят через систему сразу, практически не усваиваясь, воздух насыщен азотом, расход которого нам требуется восстанавливать, мы вбираем его в нашу систему и все же не можем ассимилировать его или любой другой минерал, пока он не будет сначала трансмутирован в лаборатории Природы и встроен в растения. 
Растения имеют плотное и жизненное тела, которые позволяют им выполнять такую работу; их сознание подобно глубокому сну без сновидений. Таким образом, для Эго легко побороть растительные клетки и держать их в подчинении долгое время; отсюда высокая энергетическая ценность растений. 
В животной пище клетки уже стали более индивидуальными, и, поскольку животное обладает телом желаний, дающим ему страсть, легко понять, что, когда мы едим мясо, нам труднее победить эти клетки, обладающие животным сознанием, похожим на сновидение. Ясно также, что подобные частицы не останутся надолго в подчинении, следовательно, мясная диета требует больших количеств и более частых приемов пищи, чем овощная или фруктовая диеты. Если мы продвинемся на один шаг дальше и начнем есть мясо плотоядных животных, мы все время будем голодными, поскольку в нем присутствуют клетки, ставшие чрезвычайно индивидуальными, которые будут стремиться к свободе и получат ее намного быстрее. То, что это именно так, хорошо иллюстрируется примерами волка, стервятника и каннибала, голод которых вошел в поговорку. Поскольку человеческие внутренности слишком малы, чтобы вынести даже обычную мясную диету, становится очевидным, что, если бы каннибал жил исключительно за счет человеческой плоти, вместо того чтобы использовать ее в качестве случайного лакомства, он бы вскорости умер. Ведь даже большое количество углеводов, сахаров, крахмалов и жиров значит немного, если в системе присутствует что-либо вредное, выводящееся через легкие в виде углекислого газа или проходящее как вода через почки и кожу. Избыток мяса также сжигается, однако он оставляет ядовитую мочевую кислоту, и все больше признается, что, чем меньше мы едим мяса, тем лучше для нашего самочувствия. 
Естественно, что нам хочется питаться наилучшим образом, но каждое животное тело содержит в себе трупный яд. Венозная кровь насыщается диоксидом углерода и другими вредоносными продуктами, которые направляются к почкам или порам кожи, чтобы быть устраненными в виде мочи или пота. Эти отвратительные субстанции присутствуют в каждой частице плоти, и, когда мы едим подобную пищу, мы насыщаем наши собственные тела токсинами. Многие болезни происходят из-за потребления мясной пищи. 
Существует множество доказательств, что плотоядность вскармливает свирепость. В качестве ярких примеров можно привести хорошо известную жестокость хищных животных и американских индейцев-мясоедов. С другой стороны, невероятная сила и мирный характер вола, слона и лошади показывают результат питания травоядных животных, а миролюбивость народов-вегетарианцев Востока является неопровержимым доказательством справедливости возражений против мясного питания. 
Как только мы начинаем придерживаться вегетарианской диеты, мы избегаем одной из самых серьезных угроз здоровью, а именно разложения частиц мяса, застревающих между зубами. И это не самый слабый аргумент в пользу вегетарианской диеты. Плоды, зерно и овощи по самой своей природе распадаются медленно, каждая частица этой пищи содержит огромное количество эфира, который поддерживает ее живой и нежной долгое время, тогда как эфир, пронизывающий плоть и составляющий жизненное тело животного, был удален с его Духом в момент смерти. Таким образом, во-первых, опасность инфекции от растительной пищи очень мала, более того, многие из растений, весьма далеких от того, чтобы быть ядовитыми, являются антисептиками в очень высокой степени. Особенно это относится к цитрусовым растениям: апельсинам, лимонам, грейпфрутам и так далее, не говоря о том, что король среди антисептиков — ананас — часто применяется с полным успехом при лечении тяжелейшей дифтерии, которая является лишь другим названием заражения и воспаления горла. Следовательно, вместо отравления пищеварительного тракта продуктами распада, что происходит при потреблении мяса, фрукты очищают и чистят систему, и ананас — один из самых прекрасных помощников пищеварения, известных когда-либо человеку. Он намного лучше пепсина, и никакой звериной жестокости для его получения не требуется. 
В теле присутствуют двенадцать жизненно важных солей, которые представляют двенадцать знаков зодиака. Эти соли требуются для построения тела. Они не являются минеральными солями, как обычно считают, это соли растительные. Минералы не имеют жизненного тела, а ведь только с помощью жизненного тела возможно усвоение. Поэтому мы получаем эти соли через растительное царство. 
Доктора говорят о вегетарианском питании, но они не знают, что огонь, применяемый в процессе приготовления пищи, вытесняет и разрушает жизненное тело растения, так же как и кремация воздействует на наше тело и оставляет лишь минеральные части. Следовательно, если мы хотим обновить состав какой-либо соли в нашем теле, мы должны получить ее из растения, не подвергнутого обработке. При уходе за больным нужно за этим проследить. 
Однако не следует сразу делать вывод, что все должны прекратить есть мясо и жить только сырой растительной пищей. На нынешней стадии эволюции существует очень мало тех, кто способен на это. Мы должны стараться не повышать степень нашей вибрации слишком быстро, поскольку для продолжения нашей работы в нынешних условиях нам нужно иметь тело, пригодное для работы. Но мы должны всегда иметь эти соображения в виду. 
В черепе, в основании мозга, горит огонь. Он горит постоянно в продольной сердцевине спинного мозга и, подобно огню алтаря в храме, имеет божественное происхождение. Огонь излучает звучание, подобное жужжанию пчелы, которое является ключевой нотой физического тела, издаваемой архетипом. Этот звук строит и цементирует в единое целое массу клеток, известную как «наше тело». 
Огонь горит то высоко, то низко, то ясно, то тускло, в соответствии с тем, как мы питаем его. Огонь существует во всем в природе, за исключением царства минералов. Оно не имеет жизненного тела и потому не имеет средств для проникновения в него Жизненного Духа, огня. Мы пополняем этот священный огонь частично за счет сил, идущих от Солнца, входящих в жизненное тело через эфирную составляющую селезенки, а оттуда — в солнечное сплетение, где огонь расцвечивается и затем переносится вверх с помощью крови. Мы также питаем этот огонь за счет живого огня, получаемого нами из не подвергнутой тепловой обработке пищи, которую мы употребляем и таким образом усваиваем. 
շարունակելի

----------


## ihusik

С этической стороны, употребление мясной пищи противоречит высшей концепции, состоящей в том, что нельзя убивать ради еды. В древние времена человек охотился, подобно дикому зверю, грубый и мускулистый. Сейчас же он отправляется «на охоту» в мясную лавку, где ему не приходится испытывать отвращения, связанного с посещением бойни, где ужас царит день за днем, чтобы удовлетворить губительную привычку, вызывающую большее количество болезней и приносящее больше страданий, чем даже пристрастие к спиртному. Если бы каждый побывал в одном из таких кровавых мест, если бы каждый был обязан носить нож мясника и погружать его в трепещущую плоть своей жертвы, сколько бы мяса мы ели? Весьма немного. Чтобы избежать исполнения время от времени этой грязной работы самим, мы принуждаем кого-то другого стоять в кровавом загоне день за днем, убивая тысячи животных каждый день, и ожесточаем его до такой степени, что закон не позволяет ему входить в число присяжных, потому что он перестал иметь всякое отношение к жизни. 
Животные, которых мы убиваем, своим криком протестуют против их истребления; туча мрака и ненависти нависает над большими городами, где происходит их убийство. Закон защищает кошек и собак от жестокого обращения. Нас всех радует вид маленьких белочек в городских парках, когда они подбегают и берут пищу из наших рук. Но как  только мясо и шкура становятся объектами наживы, человек забывает о праве животных на жизнь и становится самым опасным их врагом, выращивая и размножая их ради наживы, подвергая наших братьев меньших мучениям и страданиям ради материальной выгоды. Мы в неоплатном долгу перед ними: мы должны бы быть их защитниками, а являемся их убийцами, и закон добра, который всегда работает для того, чтобы исправлять несправедливость, со временем вытеснит нашу привычку питаться убитыми животными и изживет этот пережиток, как уже произошло с каннибализмом. 
В природе дикого зверя — съесть любое животное, что попадется ему на пути, и его органы таковы, что для своего существования он должен питаться именно такой пищей, но все находится в стадии становления, все изменяется, чтобы стать выше. Человек на своих ранних стадиях развития также был в чем-то подобен дикому зверю; тем не менее, он движется к тому, чтобы со временем стать богоподобным существом, и потому должен со временем перестать быть разрушителем и начать быть созидателем. Мясная пища питала человеческую изобретательность низшего уровня в прошлом, она служила цели нашей эволюции, но сейчас мы стоим на пороге новой эры, когда самопожертвование и служение приведут к духовному росту человечества. Эволюция ума принесет мудрость, превосходящую все наши представления о ней, однако перед тем как нам будет доверена эта мудрость, мы должны стать невинны, как голуби, в противном случае останется соблазн направить ее на эгоистические и разрушительные цели, губительные для наших ближних. Чтобы избежать этого, необходимо перейти на вегетарианскую диету. 
Мы должны понять, что в универсуме не существует жизни, кроме той, что от Бога, что «Им мы живем и движемся и существуем», что Его жизнь оживляет все, что есть, и  потому мы должны естественно чувствовать, что, как только мы забираем жизнь, мы становимся разрушителями формы, построенной Богом ради Его проявления. Низшие животные являются эволюционирующими Духами и имеют чувства. Именно стремление к эксперименту побуждает их выстраивать столь различные формы, и, отнимая у них эти формы, мы лишаем их возможности обретения опыта. Мы создаем препятствия их эволюции вместо того, чтобы помогать им, и настанет день, когда мы почувствуем глубокое отвращение при мысли, что наш желудок поглощает тела убитых животных. Все истинные христиане откажутся от мясной пищи из соображений сострадания, они осознают, что вся жизнь есть жизнь Бога и причинять страдания какому-либо существу неправильно. 
Великое множество мест Библии, где говорится о «мясе», подтверждает, что мясную пищу не полагалось употреблять. Глава из Книги Бытия, в которой впервые человеку предписывается пища, гласит, что он должен есть от каждого дерева и травы, дающих плоды, и «пусть они будут ему пищей». Передовые люди во все времена воздерживались от мясной пищи. Мы видим, например, что Даниил, который был святым и мудрым человеком, просил, чтобы его не заставляли есть мясо, но чтобы ему и его товарищам давали овощи. Говорится также, что в пустыне дети Израилевы «польстились на мясо», И Бог впоследствии прогневался на них. 
Есть определенный эзотерический смысл в смешанном питании, когда в качестве пищи используется рыба, однако, рассматривая чисто материальный аспект, мы можем в итоге заключить, что нам придется в течение некоторого времени преодолевать мясо- и рыбоедение, как мы уже преодолели каннибализм. Независимо от допустимости этих пережитков в варварском прошлом, они исчезнут в альтруистическом будущем, когда более тонкие чувства пробудят нас к полному осмыслению кошмара, заключающегося в наслаждении вкусом плотоядной пищи.

----------


## Freddie

Ասում են բուսակերները ավելի նյարդայնին են լինում։  :Blush:  Իմ կարծիքով ուղղակի պետք է կասկածելի միս չուտել՝ երշիկներ, սարդելկաներ, որոնց մեջ անհայտ բաղադրության զիբիլներ են լցնում։ Իսկ մաքուր, լավ եփած միսը ճիշտ ժամանակին չի կարող վնասել։

----------


## FactorX

Շատերը մսից հրաժարվում են ոչ թե առողջության համար այլ որովհետև չեն ուզում վնաս պատճառեն բնությանը ու խխճում են կենդանիներին…

----------


## dvgray

> Շատերը մսից հրաժարվում են ոչ թե առողջության համար այլ որովհետև չեն ուզում վնաս պատճառեն բնությանը ու խխճում են կենդանիներին…


Իսկ դու այդպիսի *հայ* ճանաչու՞մ ես  :Cool:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Շատերը մսից հրաժարվում են ոչ թե առողջության համար այլ որովհետև չեն ուզում վնաս պատճառեն բնությանը ու խխճում են կենդանիներին…


դե իսկական բուսակերը ,կամ ռուսերեն ՝վեգիտրիանեցԸ ,հենց մսից հրաժարվում ա ,ոչ թե առողջության ,այլ կենդանիներին խղճալուց ,նման մարդիկ բնական կաշվե կամ մորթե իրեր չեն կրում…

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Ճաշակի ու համոզմունքների հարց է: 
Իմ առօրյա ճաշացանկում անպատճառ միս (նաև թռչնի ու ձկան) կա, բայց գեռակշռում են պտուղբանջարեղենները: Կարծում եմ, եթե սննդի հարցում( ամեն ինչում ) չափավոր լինես ոչ մի պրոբլեմ էլ չի լինի: Իսկ մսին վերաբերվեք, որպես, խոտակեր կենդանու կողմից մշակված բուսական մասսա … բայց ավելի համով  :Wink:

----------


## Frigid-

> Ասում են բուսակերները ավելի նյարդայնին են լինում։  Իմ կարծիքով ուղղակի պետք է կասկածելի միս չուտել՝ երշիկներ, սարդելկաներ, որոնց մեջ անհայտ բաղադրության զիբիլներ են լցնում։ Իսկ մաքուր, լավ եփած միսը ճիշտ ժամանակին չի կարող վնասել։


Բանը նրանում է, որ ոչ թե միսն է կասկածելի, այլ վաճառասեղաններին հայտնվող ու ձեր կողմից  սպառվող երշիկների, կալբասների ու մնացած "իբր թե մսից պատրաստված" սննդամթերքիների մեջ մսի գրամ անգամ չկա, միայն համային հավելանյութեր են ու եսիմինչ զիբիլներ:  :Wink:  Ինչ վերաբերում է մաքուր միս ասածին, թերևս դա այն է, երբ կանխավ քո ձեռքով ստուգում ես կենդանուն, ասենք` պարզելու, թե արդյոք բռուցիլյոզով հիվանդ չէ, հետո նոր սպանում նրան ու գոհ-գոհ թարմ-թարմ չալաղաջն առնում տանում, այլապես քեզ էդ մսի ծագման մասին նենց պուպուշ-պուպուշ հեքիաթներ կպատմեն, որ մեկ էլ Գումի դիմասի մսի պասաժի գարշահոտությունը քեզ երկնքից կիջեցնի: 

Իսկ բուսակերներն ավելի նյարդային լինել չեն կարող, ճիշտ հակառակը, որպես կանոն` հաճախակի միս օգտագործող մարդիկ առավել նյարդային են, թող բժշկագետները բացատրեն ինչու:  :Wink: 

Ի դեպ` արդեն 3 տարուց ավել է, ինչ միս չեմ օգտագործում և' առողջության, և' կենդանիների պաշտպանության նպատակներով, ինձ էլ և' ֆիզիկապես, և' հոգեպես հոյակապ եմ զգում  :Smile:  Իսկ սպիտակուցների պաշարը կարելի է լրացնել սննդակարգում ձու, ոսպ, լոբի ընդգրկելով:

----------


## FactorX

> Իսկ դու այդպիսի *հայ* ճանաչու՞մ ես


Յա բա մեր Amaru-ն ինչա, ինքնելա դրանցից  :Smile: 
ես ել եմ բնության մասին մտածում… բայց բուսակեր չեմ  :LOL: 
չնայած ձգտում եմ միս քիչ օգտագործել  :Smile:

----------


## Amaru

Սուրեն  :Smile:  հա  :Smile:  բայց համ էլ առողջ լինել եմ ուզում  :Smile:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ես բուսակեր չեմ, բայց միս այնքան էլ չեմ սիրում, ու քիչ եմ ուտում 
Հույս կա՞՞՞  :Wink:

----------


## Grieg

Ֆեյսբուքում մի հատ խում է ստեղծվել հայ բուսակերների համար 
*http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=30366041024*

----------


## Ուլուանա

Վայ, էս թեման վաղուց չէի մտել, լիքը հետաքրքիր գրառումներ կան, որ չէի նկատել մինչ այդ։  :Shok: 
Ինչ լավ է, փաստորեն, ահագին բուսակերներ ունենք Ակումբում։  :Yahoo:  




> Իսկ դու այդպիսի *հայ* ճանաչու՞մ ես


Ինքս այդպիսի հայ եմ ու նաև բազմաթիվ այլ այդպիսի հայերի եմ ճանաչում։  :Wink:  Արդեն ավելի քան 10 տարի է, ինչ ընդհանրապես մսեղեն չեմ օգտագործում՝ թե՛ առողջության, թե՛ կենդանիների պաշտպանության նպատակներով։ 

Ես էլ կարող եմ վկայել, որ բուսակերության անցնելուն պես կտրուկ լավացել է մարսողությունս, ինչը հատկապես նկատելի է Նոր տարվա օրերին։  :Jpit:  Դե, մինչ այդ ինչ–որ հիվանդություններ չեմ էլ ունեցել, որ ասեմ՝ դրանցից ազատվել եմ, բայց մարսողության հետ կապված խնդիրներ էի հաճախ ունենում, իսկ հիմա չունեմ։ 

Ի դեպ, հայրս, որ մոտ 30 տարի է, ինչ բուսակեր է, նախկինում տառապել է տարբեր հիվանդություններով, որոնց բժշկությունը վերջնական ու գոհացուցիչ լուծում տալու ի վիճակի չի եղել։ Բուսակերության անցնելով ու իր համար համապատասխան սննդային ռեժիմ ու կենսակերպ մշակելով՝ հայրս ձերբազատվել է իրեն տարիներ շարունակ տանջող հիվանդություններից ու խնդիրներից։

Իսկ այն, որ իբր մսի մեջ կան անփոխարինելի սննդանյութեր և այլն, ընդամենը միֆ է, վաղուց հնացած ու հերքված, սովետահոտ տեսակետ։ Այսօր բազմաթիվ աղբյուրներից կարելի է բավական հիմնավոր ու համոզիչ կերպով տեղեկանալ մսի վնասակարության ու բնավ ոչ անփոխարինելի լինելու մասին։ Միայն ցանկություն է պետք։ Իսկ ով ցանկություն չունի, ոչ կարդում է, ոչ էլ իմանում։

----------


## ivy

Հետաքրքիր է, որ Ուլուանան, Ամառուն և ուրիշները բուսակերության հարցին գիտակցորեն են մոտեցել` հաշվի առնելով առողջական և կենդանիների պաշտպանության հարցերը: Ի դեպ, այն բուսակերներին, որոնք կենդանիներին խղճալու պատճառով են անցել նման սննդակարգի, արտասահմանում անվանում են 'animal sympathetic vegetarians', ու իրենք համարվում են բուսակերների մի առանձին խումբ, որոնք ոչ միայն միս չեն ուտում, այլև ակտիվորեն պայքարում են, որ ուրիշներն էլ չուտեն: Ընդհանրապես, բուսակերները տարբեր են լինում:  :Smile:  Ոմանք ահագին ագրեսիվ են, ոմանք հանգիստ են վերաբերվում ուրիշների` ոչ բուսակերությանը, ոմանք միս չեն ուտում այս պատճառով, ոմանք` միանգամայն այլ պատճառով: 

Ինձ մոտ գիտակցական պահը ոնց-որ թե առանձնապես արտահայտված չէ, բուսակերությունս  ավելի շատ պայմանավորված է միս ուտելու ախորժակի  բացակայությամբ: Շատ վաղուցվանից մսերից միայն  հավն էի թողել սննդակարգիս մեջ, բայց մի օր դրանից էլ ձեռք քաշեցի. էլ չի ձգում` որպես ուտելիք... որպես կենդանի էլ:  :Smile:  
Իհարկե, հիմա գիտակցում եմ, որ բուսակերության շնորհիվ օրգանիզմիս կենսագործունեությունը դեպի լավն է փոխվել, բայց դե, միևնույն է, միս չուտելուս պատճառը այդ մթերքի հանդեպ ախորժակի բացակայությունն է:  Իսկ դե կենդանիների պաշտպանության թեմաները ընդհանրապես մոտս չկան, ու շատ հանգիստ կարող եմ մսային կերակուր պատրաստել որևէ մեկի համար, իհարկե սարքելու ընթացքն ինձ համար առանձնապես հաճելի չի լինի` ոչ ախորժալի հոտերի պատճառով:

Վերջերս ծանոթներիցս մեկն ինձ բացատրում էր, որ ես ոչ թե* բուսակեր* եմ, այլ *ոչ մսակեր*, ու որ դրանք տաբեր բաներ են, քանի որ իսկական բուսակերը չի ուտում նաև ձու և կաթնամթերք, որովհետև այդ մթերքները ոչ թե բուսական ծագում ունեն, այլ կենդանական: Հետաքրքիր է, էստեղ կա՞ն մարդիկ, ովքեր միայն  բուսական ծագում ունեցող մթերքներ են ուտում` սննդակարգից հանելով ոչ միայն միսը, այլև ձուն ու կաթնամթերքը:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Վերջերս ծանոթներիցս մեկն ինձ բացատրում էր, որ ես ոչ թե* բուսակեր* եմ, այլ *ոչ մսակեր*, ու որ դրանք տաբեր բաներ են, քանի որ իսկական բուսակերը չի ուտում նաև ձու և կաթնամթերք, որովհետև այդ մթերքները ոչ թե բուսական ծագում ունեն, այլ կենդանական: Հետաքրքիր է, էստեղ կա՞ն մարդիկ, ովքեր միայն  բուսական ծագում ունեցող մթերքներ են ուտում` սննդակարգից հանելով ոչ միայն միսը, այլև ձուն ու կաթնամթերքը:


Քո հարցի պատասխանը Արշակը տվել էր թեմայի սկզբներում, մեջբերեմ էդ հատվածը.



> Իսկ ընդհանրապես բուսակերության մի քանի տարատեսակ կա.
> խիստ (միայն բուսական սնունդ)` վեգանություն, և ոչ խիստ (թույլատրվում են կենդանական ծագման մթերքներ, բացի կենդանիների մսից): Վեգանների մեջ կան հումակերներ, որոնք ժխտում են խոհարարությունը: Ոչ խիստ բուսակերները բաժանվում են կաթնաբուսակերների (կաթ և կաթնամթերք ընդունողներ) և, այսպես կոչված, կաթնաձվակերների (բացի կաթից ու կաթնամթերքից, թույլատրվում է նաև ձու): Երբեմն իրենց բուսակեր են համարում նաև նրանք, ովքեր մսեղեն չեն օգտագործում, բայց թույլ են տալիս ձուկը և ձկնեղենը:


Մի խոսքով՝ ivy. դու բուսակեր ես, ուղղակի քեզ կարելի է համարել ակամա բուսակեր։  :Jpit:  Ի՞նչ անենք, էդպես էլ է լինում։  :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

_Որոշեցի այս թեմայում տեղադրել բուսակերության մասին մի ծավալուն հոդվածից մի հատված, որում լուսաբանվում է բուսակերությունը զուտ առողջական տեսանկյունից._ 

Կարելի՞ է արդյոք բուսակեր դառնալով ամրացնել կամ կարգավորել առողջությունը: 
Բուսակերության կողմնակիցներն արդեն շատ տարիներ է, ինչ ասում են. «Այո, կարելի է», թեև մինչև վերջերս պաշտոնական գիտությունը թերահավատորեն էր վերաբերվում նրանց պնդումներին: Սակայն վերջին տարիների ընթացքում գիտնական-բժիշկները հայտնաբերել են, որ անմիջական կապ կա սննդում մսի օգտագործման և այնպիսի վտանգավոր հիվանդությունների միջև, ինչպիսիք են քաղցկեղը և սիրտ-անոթային հիվանդությունները, և դա ստիպել է նրանց փոխել իրենց հայացքները բուսակերության նկատմամբ:

Դեռևս 60-ական թվականներին գիտնականները հայտնել են այն ենթադրությունը, թե *սրտի հիվանդությունների* և *աթերոսկլերոզի* զարգացումը կապված է մսամթերքի օգտագործման հետ: 1961 թ-ի «Բժիշկների ամերիկյան ասոցիացիայի ամսագրում» ասված է. *«Բուսական սննդին անցնելը 90-97%-ով կանխում է սիրտ-անոթային հիվանդությունների զարգացումը» (1)*: Այդ ժամանակվանից ի վեր արված հետազոտությունները անհերքելիորեն ապացուցել են, որ *ալկոհոլիզմից ու ծխելուց հետո սննդի մեջ մսի օգտագործումը մահացության գլխավոր պատճառն է* հանդիսանում Արևմտյան Եվրոպայում, ԱՄՆ-ում, Ավստրալիայում և աշխարհի մյուս զարգացած երկրներում (2):

Մարդկային օրգանիզմն ի վիճակի չէ հաղթահարել կենդանական ճարպերի ավելցուկն ու խոլեստերինը (3): Աշխարհի 23 երկրներում աթերոսկլերոզի հետազոտությամբ զբաղվող 214 գիտնականների հարցումը ցույց է տվել, որ գործնականում նրանք բոլորը համաձայն են այն բանին, որ կապ կա սնվելաձևի, արյան մեջ խոլեստերինի մակարդակի և սիրտ-անոթային հիվանդություների միջև (4): Եթե օրգանիզմն ավելի շատ խոլեստերին է ստանում, քան անհրաժեշտ է, (որպես կանոն, հենց դա էլ տեղի է ունենում սննդի մեջ միս օգտագործելու դեպքում), ապա դրա ավելցուկը ժամանակի ընթացքում շատ հիվանդությունների պատճառ է դառնում: Խոլեստերինը նստում է արյունատար անոթների պատերին` նվազեցնելով արյան հոսքը դեպի սիրտ, ինչը կարող է դառնալ արյան  բարձր ճնշման, սրտի անբավարարության և կաթվածի պատճառ:

Մյուս կողմից` Միլանի համալսարանի և Մեգգիոր կլինիկայի գիտնականներն ապացուցել են, որ բուսական ծագման սպիտակուցը նորմալացնում է արյան մեջ խոլեստերինի մակարդակը: Անգլիական «Լանցետ» բժշկական ամսագրում հրապարակած իր հոդվածում Դ.Կ.Ռ. Սիրտորին տեղեկացնում է, որ արյան մեջ խոլեստերինի բարձր պարունակություն ունեցող և սրտի հիվանդություններով տառապող մարդիկ «կարող են բարելավել իրենց առողջությունը` անցնելով բուսակերական սննդակարգի, որը միայն բուսական սպիտակուց է պարունակում» (5):

Ինչ վերաբերում է քաղցկեղային հիվանդություններին, ապա *վերջին քսան տարիների հետազոտությունները ամենայն որոշակիությամբ մատնացույց են անում սննդի մեջ մսեղեն օգտագործելու և հաստ ու ուղիղ աղիքի, կաթնագեղձերի ու արգանդի  քաղցկեղի միջև կախվածության գոյությունը*: Այդ օրգանների քաղցկեղը խիստ հազվադեպ է հանդիպում այն մարդկանց մոտ, ովքեր փոքր քանակությամբ են միս օգտագործում կամ բոլորովին չեն օգտագործում, բայց լայնորեն տարածված է մսով  սնվողների մոտ (6):

Հենց նույն ամսագրի մեկ ուրիշ հոդված հայտնում է. «Այն շրջաններում, որոնց բնակիչները նախապատվությունը տալիս են մեծ քանակությամբ ճարպեր ու կենդանական սպիտակուցներ պարունակող սննդին, հաճախ են հաստ աղիքի քաղցկեղով հիվանդությունների դեպքերը, այն դեպքում, երբ այնտեղ, որտեղ  առավելապես սնվում են փոքր քանակությամբ ճարպեր ու կենդանական ծագման նյութեր պարունակող բուսակերական սննդով, այդպիսի հիվանդությունների դեպքերը համեմատաբար հազվագյուտ են» (7):

Ռոլլո Ռասսելը իր «Քաղցկեղով հիվանդանալու պատճառների մասին» գրքում գրում է. «Ես հայտնաբերել եմ, որ այն 25 երկրներից, որոնց բնակիչները սնվում են առավելապես մսեղենով, 19-ում շատ բարձր է քաղցկեղով հիվանդացության տոկոսը, և միայն մի երկրում է համեմատաբար ցածր, միևնույն ժամանակ այն 35 երկրներից, որոնց բնակիչները սահմանափակ քանակությամբ են մսեղեն օգտագործում կամ բոլորովին չեն ուտում, չկա գոնե մեկը, որում քաղցկեղով հիվանդացության տոկոսը բարձր լինի» (8):

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Որո՞նք են պատճառները, որ մսեղեն օգտագործող մարդիկ հակված են այդ հիվանդություններին:* Պատճառներից մեկը, կենսաբանների ու դիետոլոգների կարծիքով, այն է, որ *մարդու մարսողական ուղին հարմարված չէ միս մարսելուն*: Գիշակեր կենդանիները համեմատաբար կարճ աղիներ ունեն (մարմնից երեք անգամ երկար), որը թույլ է տալիս ժամանակին դուրս հանել արագ քայքայվող ու թույներ արտադրող միսը: Խոտակեր կենդանիների աղիները մարմնից 6 անգամ են երկար, քանի որ բուսական սնունդը շատ ավելի դանդաղ է քայքայվում, քան միսը: *Մարդը, ինչպես և խոտակերները, երկար աղիներ ունի, երբ նա միս է ուտում, նրա օրգանիզմում թունավոր նյութեր են գոյանում, որոնք դժվարացնում են երիկամների աշխատանքը և նպաստում հոդատապի, արտրիտների, ռևմատիզմի և նույնիսկ քաղցկեղի զարգացմանը*:

Բացի դրանից, *միսը մշակում են հատուկ քիմիկատներով*: Կենդանուն մորթելուց անմիջապես հետո նրա լեշն սկսում է քայքայվել, և մի քանի օրից այն զզվելի մոխրականաչ գույն է ստանում: Մսի կոմբինատներում գույնի այդպիսի փոփոխությունը կանխում են` մշակելով այն նիտրիտներով, նիտրատներով և այլ նյութերով, որոնք նպաստում են մսի վառ կարմիր գույնի պահպանմանը: *Հետազոտությունները ցույց են տվել, որ այդ քիմիական նյութերից շատերն օժտված են քաղցկեղածին հատկություններով* (9): Խնդիրն էլ ավելի է բարդանում նրանով, որ մորթի համար նախատեսված անասունի կերին նույնպես հսկայական  քանակությամբ քիմիական նյութեր են  ավելացնում: Հենրի և Սթիվեն Նալլերն իրենց «Թույները ձեր օրգանիզմում» գրքում որոշ փաստեր են բերում, որոնք պետք է ստիպեն ընթերցողին լրջորեն մտորել նախքան հերթական մսի կտոր գնելը: «Մսացու կենդանիներին գիրացնում են` նրանց կերին ավելացնելով տրանկվիլիզատորներ, հորմոններ, հակամանրէներ (անտիբիոտիկներ) և 2700 այլ պատրաստուկներ: Կենդանու քիմիական «մշակման» գործընթացն սկսվում է դեռևս նրա ծնվելուց առաջ և դեռ երկար ժամանակ շարունակվում է նրա մահից հետո» (10):

1983թ., հիմնվելով նման հետազոտությունների արդյունքների վրա` Գիտությունների Ամերիկյան Ակադեմիան հայտնել է, որ մարդիկ կարող են խուսափել շատ քաղցկեղային հիվանդություններից` նվազեցնելով սննդի մեջ ճարպոտ մսի օգտագործումը և օգտագործելով բանջարեղեն ու հացազգիներ (11): 
«Բայց սպասեք,- կառարկի մեր ընթերցողներից ինչ-որ մեկը,- *մի՞թե մարդու համար բնական չէ մսով սնվելը*: *Մի՞թե մեր օրգանիզմը կենդանական ծագման սպիտակուցի կարիք չունի*»:

Այս երկու հարցերի պատասխանը մեկն է. ոչ: Թեև որոշ գիտնականներ ու մարդաբաններ պնդում են, որ մարդը վաղուց ի վեր հայտնի է որպես ամենակեր էակ, *մեր կազմախոսական կառուցվածքը` ատամները, ծնոտները և մարսողության համակարգը, առավել հարմարված են բուսական սննդի օգտագործմանը*: Ամերիկացի դիետոլոգների ասոցիացիան նշում է, որ մարդկանց «ճնշող մեծամասնությունը մարդկության ողջ պատմության ընթացքում սնվել է բուսական կամ առավելապես բուսական սննդով»:

Աշխարհի բնակչության մեծ մասը սննդի այդ համակարգին հետևում է մինչև հիմա: Նույնիսկ ամենազարգացած երկրներում մսեղենով սնվելու սովորությունը տարածվել է ոչ ավելի, քան հարյուր տարի առաջ: Դրա պատճառը հանդիսացել է վագոն-սառնարանների հայտնվելը, ինչպես նաև 20-րդ դարում տիրող  սպառողական ոգին:
Բայցևայնպես, մարդու օրգանիզմը նույնիսկ քսաներորդ դարում չի հարմարվել միս մարսելուն: Նշանավոր շվեդացի գիտնական Կառլ Լիննեյը պնդում էր. *«Մարդու և կենդանիների մարմնի արտաքին և ներքին կառուցվածքի համեմատական վերլուծությունն ապացուցում է, որ մարդկանց համար բնական սնունդ են հանդիսանում մրգերը և հյութալի բանջարեղենը»:* Աղյուսակում բերված է մարդու և կենդանիների (ինչպես գիշակեր, այնպես էլ խոտակեր) կազմախոսական կառուցվածքի համեմատական վերլուծությունը.





Ավելացվել է 15 րոպե անց
Ինչ վերաբերում է *սպիտակուցներին*, ապա բժիշկ Պաավո Այրոլան` դիետոլոգիայի և բնական կենսաբանության բնագավառում առաջատար մի մասնագետ, պնդում է. «*Քսան տարի առաջ համարվում էր, որ սպիտակուցի օգտագործման ամենօրյա նորման կազմում է 150 գ, իսկ այսօր պաշտոնապես ընդունված նորման նվազել է մինչև 45 գ:* Ինչու՞: Մի շարք երկրներում անցկացված հետազոտությունների շնորհիվ այժմ ստույգ հայտնի է, որ օրգանիզմը սպիտակուցի մեծ քանակության կարիք չունի, և որ նրա ամենօրյա նորման կազմում է 30-45 գ-ից ոչ ավելի: *Սպիտակուցների ավելորդ գործածությունը* ոչ միայն անօգուտ է, այլև մեծ վնաս է հասցնում մարդու օրգանիզմին, ավելին` այն *կարող է այնպիսի լուրջ հիվանդությունների պատճառ դառնալ, ինչպիսիք են քաղցկեղն ու սրտանոթային հիվանդությունները:* Օրական 45 գ սպիտակուց ստանալու համար բոլորովին էլ պարտադիր չէ միս ուտել: *Հացազգիներից, լոբազգիներից, ընկուզեղենից, բանջարեղենից ու մրգերից բաղկացած լիարժեք բուսակերական սնունդը մարդուն լիովին ապահովում է սպիտակուցի անհրաժեշտ քանակությամբ»* (12):

Սպիտակուցի բարձր պարունակությամբ առանձնանում են կաթնամթերքը, հացաբույսերը, լոբազգիները և ընկուզեղենը: Իսկ, օրինակ, պանիրը, գետնանուշը և ոսպը տոկոսային հարաբերությամբ ավելի շատ սպիտակուց են պարունակում, քան նրբերշիկը, խոզի միսը կամ բիֆշտեքսը:

Բայցևայնպես, *դիետոլոգները մինչև հիմա համարում էին, որ լիարժեք սպիտակուցները* (այսինքն` բոլոր 8 անփոխարինելի ամինաթթուները պարունակող սպիտակուցները, ամինաթթուներ, որ մարդկային օրգանիզմը չի արտադրում) *կան միայն մսի, ձկան, ձվի ու կաթնամթերքի մեջ, և որ բոլոր բուսական սպիտակուցները ոչ լիարժեք են* (դրանցում մեկ կամ մի քանի անփոխարինելի ամինաթթուների բացակայության պատճառով): *Բայց Կարոլինայի ինստիտուտում (Շվեդիա) և Մաքս Պլանկի ինստիտուտում (Գերմանիա) անցկացված հետազոտությունները ցույց են տվել, որ բանջարեղենի, մրգերի, սերմերի, ընկուզեղենի ու հացաբույսերի մեծամասնությունը լիարժեք սպիտակուցների աղբյուր են հանդիսանում, որոնք, բացի դրանից, նաև ավելի հեշտությամբ են յուրացվում օրգանիզմի կողմից, քան կենդանական ծագման սպիտակուցները, և, ի տարբերություն կենդանական սպիտակուցների, թունավոր խառնուրդներ չեն պարունակում:* Սննդի մեջ բավարար քանակությամբ բնական մթերքների օգտագործումը լիովին բացառում է օրգանիզմում սպիտակուցի պակասի հնարավորությունը: Պետք չէ մոռանալ, որ *բուսական աշխարհը վերջին հաշվով սպիտակուցի բոլոր տեսակների աղբյուրն է: Բուսակերները սպիտակուցը ստանում են անմիջականորեն այդ աղբյուրից, ոչ թե «երկրորդ ձեռքից», ինչպես խոտակեր կենդանիների մսով սնվողները*:

Սպիտակուցի ավելցուկային գործածությունը նվազեցնում է մարդու աշխատունակությունը: Ելսի համալսարանի դոկտոր Իրվինգ Ֆիշերը մի շարք գիտափորձեր է կատարել, որոնցում ցույց է տվել, որ *բուսակերները երկու անգամ ավելի մեծ դիմացկունություն ունեն, քան միս օգտագործողները: Իսկ երբ նա 20%-ով պակասեցրել է ոչ բուսակերների կողմից օգտագործվող սպիտակուցների քանակությունը, նրանց աշխատունակությունն աճել է 33%-ով* (13): Մի շարք այլ համանման հետազոտություններում հաստատվել է, որ բուսակերական մթերքներն ավելի շատ սննդարար նյութեր են պարունակում, քան միսը: Իսկ Բրյուսելի համալսարանի դոկտոր Ջ. Յոտեքյոյի և Վ. Կիպանիի հետազոտությունները ցույց են տվել, որ բուսակերներն ընդունակ են երկու-երեք անգամ ավելի երկար աշխատել, քան մսով սնվողները, բացի դրանից նրանք երեք անգամ ավելի արագ են վերականգնում իրենց ուժերը (14):

----------


## Ձայնալար

Հոդվածը մինչև վերջ չկարդացի, բայց մեկա կարծում եմ, որ մարդուն բնությունը ամենակեր է ստեղծել և առողջության համար իդեալական տարբերակը հենց ամենակերությունն է: Իսկ օրգանիզմի առանձնահատկություններով, եթե նայենք, կարծում եմ, այնուամենայնիվ, մարդը միջանկյալ տեղ է զբաղեցնում խոտակերների և գիշատիչների միջև: Չգիտեմ անդրադարձել եք այդ հարցին, թե՞ ոչ, բայց այն փաստը, որ մարդկության պատմության ամենավաղ շրջանում արդեն մարդիկ որս էին անում և հավաքչությամբ զբաղվում, վկայում է այն մասին, որ մարդը միշտ ամենակեր է եղել, ինչպես, որ փիղը՝ խոտակեր, իսկ վագրը՝ գիշատիչ:

Չալաղաջ forever  :Smile: 

Իրա «պրիբորով»**  :LOL: 

** «Պրիբոր» հայաստանյան  «օբԷկտներում» անվանում են խորոված մսի հետ մատուցվող խորոված բանջարեղենը  :Xeloq:

----------

Նաիրուհի (09.10.2012)

----------


## Արշակ

> Հոդվածը մինչև վերջ չկարդացի, բայց մեկա կարծում եմ, որ մարդուն բնությունը ամենակեր է ստեղծել և առողջության համար իդեալական տարբերակը հենց ամենակերությունն է: Իսկ օրգանիզմի առանձնահատկություններով, եթե նայենք, կարծում եմ, այնուամենայնիվ, մարդը միջանկյալ տեղ է զբաղեցնում խոտակերների և գիշատիչների միջև:


Բայց ոչ ոք չի էլ ասել, թե մարդը խոտակեր է։ :Tongue:  Հլը փորձի միանգամից մի երկու կապ խոտ ուտես, ստամոքսդ կարող է խանգարվի։ Իմ կարծիքով մարդը իր կառուցվածքով պտղակեր է՝ հացահատիկ, միրգ, բանջարեղեն՝ տենց բաներ։ Էդ պատճառով էլ ֆիզիոլոգիական կառուցվածքով որոշ չափով տարբերվում է խոտակերներից։ Բայց մսակերներից էլ շատ հեռու է։ 




> Չգիտեմ անդրադարձել եք այդ հարցին, թե՞ ոչ, բայց այն փաստը, որ մարդկության պատմության ամենավաղ շրջանում արդեն մարդիկ որս էին անում և հավաքչությամբ զբաղվում, վկայում է այն մասին, որ մարդը միշտ ամենակեր է եղել, ինչպես, որ փիղը՝ խոտակեր, իսկ վագրը՝ գիշատիչ:


Ճիշտն ասած, կասկածում եմ, թե մարդկությունը իր պատմության ամենավաղ շրջաններում ուտելու համար որս է արել։ Էդ որս անողները հավանաբար հետագայում դեգրադացված սերունդներ են եղել։ Բայց ստեղ արդեն մարդու ծագումնաբանության բարդ կնճռոտ ոլորտն ենք մտնում…

----------


## dvgray

> Բայց ոչ ոք չի էլ ասել, թե մարդը խոտակեր է։ Հլը փորձի միանգամից մի երկու կապ խոտ ուտես, ստամոքսդ կարող է խանգարվի։ Իմ կարծիքով մարդը իր կառուցվածքով պտղակեր է՝ հացահատիկ, միրգ, բանջարեղեն՝ տենց բաներ։


Ես էլ եմ Ձայնալարի հետ համաձայն:
Որ  մի "բացասական հետադարձ կապ" գծենք ու կտենսենք, որ եթե մարդը ամենախելոք ու փաստացի  հաղթողն է  կենդանական աշխարհում /ինկատի ունեմ կաթնասւններին/  ու նաև իր ամենակերության  պատճառով:  Էտպիսի կենդանիներ էլի կան, ու նրանք էլ հաղթող են: Օրինակ առնետները:  Նրանց հետ քալլա ոչ մեկ էլ չի դրել:
 :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Բայց ոչ ոք չի էլ ասել, թե մարդը խոտակեր է։ Հլը փորձի միանգամից մի երկու կապ խոտ ուտես, ստամոքսդ կարող է խանգարվի։ Իմ կարծիքով մարդը իր կառուցվածքով պտղակեր է՝ հացահատիկ, միրգ, բանջարեղեն՝ տենց բաներ։ Էդ պատճառով էլ ֆիզիոլոգիական կառուցվածքով որոշ չափով տարբերվում է խոտակերներից։ Բայց մսակերներից էլ շատ հեռու է։ 
> 
> Ճիշտն ասած, կասկածում եմ, թե մարդկությունը իր պատմության ամենավաղ շրջաններում ուտելու համար որս է արել։ Էդ որս անողները հավանաբար հետագայում դեգրադացված սերունդներ են եղել։ Բայց ստեղ արդեն մարդու ծագումնաբանության բարդ կնճռոտ ոլորտն ենք մտնում…


Դե բա էն քարանձավ մարանձավների ժայռապատկերները, մամոնտի որսը, եսիմ ինչը էդ ժամանակ արդեն դեգրադացվա՞ծ եինք, եթե նույնիսկ այդպես է, ապա էվոլյուցիոն ճանապարհով մենք արդեն ամենակեր ենք  :Tongue:

----------

Նաիրուհի (09.10.2012)

----------


## ivy

Ինչպես գրել էի, բուսակերների մի խումբ կա, որ ակտիվ պայքարում է մսակերության դեմ` պաշտպանելով կենդանիների ապրելու իրավունքը: 
Այսօր դասից հետո զբոսնում էի քաղաքի կենտրոնում, մեկ էլ ինչ տեսնեմ հրապարակում... Լիքը մարդիկ հավաքված նկարում են գետնի վրա դրված ինչ-որ խոշոր առարկաներ: Մոտենամ տեսնեմ այդ բուսակերներն են` պլակատներով, բաներով, իսկ գետնի վրա դրել են մեծ տուփեր, որոնք սովորաբար լինում են սուպերմարկետներում` մսի բաժնում: Դե սովորաբար նման տուփերի մեջ ինչ-որ միս է լինում, վրան էլ գրված է լինում քանի գրամ ու ինչ միս: Ուրեմն այս բուսակերներն էլ սարքել էն նույն տուփի շատ մեծ տեսակները ու մեջը մարդիկ էին պառկացրել, վրայից էլ ցելաֆոն անցկացրել, իսկը ոնց-որ խանութում: Ու այդ մարդիկ ոնց-որ մորթած լինեին, ինչպես սովորաբար հում մսի կտորն է լինում` վրան արյուն: Ցելաֆոնի վրա էլ գրված էր քաշը, ամսաթիվը ու մեծ տառերով` ՄԻՍ: Սկզբում ինձ թվաց մանեկեններ են պառկած, բայց հետո մոտիկից տեսնեմ մարդիկ են` այդ արևի տակ, տուփի մեջ պառկած, ցելաֆոնով փաթաթված, վրաներն էլ արյան գույնի ներկ: Շատ ճնշող տեսարան էր: Լրագրողներն էլ խմբված նկարում էին: Չգիտեմ` ինչպես կազդի մսակերների վրա, բայց ինձ վրա` որպես բուսակերի, ահագին վատ ազդեց:  :Sad:

----------


## Bulbul

> Հոդվածը մինչև վերջ չկարդացի, բայց մեկա կարծում եմ, որ մարդուն բնությունը ամենակեր է ստեղծել և առողջության համար իդեալական տարբերակը հենց ամենակերությունն է: Իսկ օրգանիզմի առանձնահատկություններով, եթե նայենք, կարծում եմ, այնուամենայնիվ, մարդը միջանկյալ տեղ է զբաղեցնում խոտակերների և գիշատիչների միջև: Չգիտեմ անդրադարձել եք այդ հարցին, թե՞ ոչ, բայց այն փաստը, որ մարդկության պատմության ամենավաղ շրջանում արդեն մարդիկ որս էին անում և հավաքչությամբ զբաղվում, վկայում է այն մասին, որ մարդը միշտ ամենակեր է եղել, ինչպես, որ փիղը՝ խոտակեր, իսկ վագրը՝ գիշատիչ:
> 
> Չալաղաջ forever 
> 
> Իրա «պրիբորով»** 
> 
> ** «Պրիբոր» հայաստանյան  «օբԷկտներում» անվանում են խորոված մսի հետ մատուցվող խորոված բանջարեղենը





> Ես էլ եմ Ձայնալարի հետ համաձայն:
> Որ  մի "բացասական հետադարձ կապ" գծենք ու կտենսենք, որ եթե մարդը ամենախելոք ու փաստացի  հաղթողն է  կենդանական աշխարհում /ինկատի ունեմ կաթնասւններին/  ու նաև իր ամենակերության  պատճառով:  Էտպիսի կենդանիներ էլի կան, ու նրանք էլ հաղթող են: Օրինակ առնետները:  Նրանց հետ քալլա ոչ մեկ էլ չի դրել:


եկեք մի քիչ տրամաբանենք. Մարդը ծնվել էր պտղաբանջարախոտակեր, ապրում էր մենակ իրա կայֆերով բայց երբ սկսեցին առաջանալ առաջին գյուղանման պասյոլոկները խոսքը գնաց ոչ նիայն սեփական ստամոքսի այլ նաև երեխա կնիկ և այլն :LOL:  ու մտածեք ինչնա հեշտ 5-8 ժամ անտառում ման գալ ու մի երկու «վեդրո» պտուղ հավաքելը, որ շատ-շատ 3 հոգի կշտանան, թե մի հատ մեծ փիղ խփելը, որ սաղ գեղը 5 օր կուտի:

Համ էլ նկատել եմ հիմնականում միս օգտագործողները տուպոյանում են ու իրանց փորը մեծանումա, իսկ բուսակերների հայացքը մի տեսակ պարզա, համ էլ եթե միս ենք ուտում գոնե լավ միս ուտենք ստեղի երշիկները որ շանս եմ տալիս նեղանումա :LOL: , էլ ուր մնաց ես ուտեմ, բայց գյուղից մերոնց ուղարկած  միսը ընտիրա, :Ok: 

Ու ով ինչա ուտում ինքը հենց էտա, ասենք ես հիմա կարտոշկի ֆրի եմ :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

> եկեք մի քիչ տրամաբանենք. Մարդը ծնվել էր պտղաբանջարախոտակեր, ապրում էր մենակ իրա կայֆերով բայց երբ սկսեցին առաջանալ առաջին գյուղանման պասյոլոկները խոսքը գնաց ոչ նիայն սեփական ստամոքսի այլ նաև երեխա կնիկ և այլն ու մտածեք ինչնա հեշտ 5-8 ժամ անտառում ման գալ ու մի երկու «վեդրո» պտուղ հավաքելը, որ շատ-շատ 3 հոգի կշտանան, թե մի հատ մեծ փիղ խփելը, որ սաղ գեղը 5 օր կուտի:
> 
> Համ էլ նկատել եմ հիմնականում միս օգտագործողները տուպոյանում են ու իրանց փորը մեծանումա, իսկ բուսակերների հայացքը մի տեսակ պարզա, համ էլ եթե միս ենք ուտում գոնե լավ միս ուտենք ստեղի երշիկները որ շանս եմ տալիս նեղանումա, էլ ուր մնաց ես ուտեմ, բայց գյուղից մերոնց ուղարկած  միսը ընտիրա,
> 
> Ու ով ինչա ուտում ինքը հենց էտա, ասենք ես հիմա կարտոշկի ֆրի եմ


Պատկերացրա, որ Նոյի թվերից էլ առաջ մարդը հաստատ իրա գեղի մասին շատ դարդ չէր անում: Ինքն էր ու իրա սիրելի ստամոքսը:
Իսկ խալանդելնիկ էն թվերին դժվար էր ճարելը: Սաղ գեղին  քվոտայով մի հատ էր հասնում, էն էլ վոժդի կաբինետում էր դրած:
Էնպես որ քո ասած դովոդները որպես արգումենտ վարժության մեջ օգտագործել չի լինի:

Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց



> Ինչպես գրել էի, բուսակերների մի խումբ կա, որ ակտիվ պայքարում է մսակերության դեմ` պաշտպանելով կենդանիների ապրելու իրավունքը: 
> Այսօր դասից հետո զբոսնում էի քաղաքի կենտրոնում, մեկ էլ ինչ տեսնեմ հրապարակում... Լիքը մարդիկ հավաքված նկարում են գետնի վրա դրված ինչ-որ խոշոր առարկաներ: Մոտենամ տեսնեմ այդ բուսակերներն են` պլակատներով, բաներով, իսկ գետնի վրա դրել են մեծ տուփեր, որոնք սովորաբար լինում են սուպերմարկետներում` մսի բաժնում: Դե սովորաբար նման տուփերի մեջ ինչ-որ միս է լինում, վրան էլ գրված է լինում քանի գրամ ու ինչ միս: Ուրեմն այս բուսակերներն էլ սարքել էն նույն տուփի շատ մեծ տեսակները ու մեջը մարդիկ էին պառկացրել, վրայից էլ ցելաֆոն անցկացրել, իսկը ոնց-որ խանութում: Ու այդ մարդիկ ոնց-որ մորթած լինեին, ինչպես սովորաբար հում մսի կտորն է լինում` վրան արյուն: Ցելաֆոնի վրա էլ գրված էր քաշը, ամսաթիվը ու մեծ տառերով` ՄԻՍ: Սկզբում ինձ թվաց մանեկեններ են պառկած, բայց հետո մոտիկից տեսնեմ մարդիկ են` այդ արևի տակ, տուփի մեջ պառկած, ցելաֆոնով փաթաթված, վրաներն էլ արյան գույնի ներկ: Շատ ճնշող տեսարան էր: Լրագրողներն էլ խմբված նկարում էին: Չգիտեմ` ինչպես կազդի մսակերների վրա, բայց ինձ վրա` որպես բուսակերի, ահագին վատ ազդեց:


Սրա նման անկցիաներ կարելի է անել բանջարեղեների վրա նույնպես: 
Ասենք պոմիդորի, որին ուժերի ծաղկման շրջանում վերցնում ու մոռթում, ուտում են:
Չեն թողնում որ հանգիստ իրա մահով մահանա, մեռնի

----------


## ihusik

*ivy*-ի գրառումը շատ տպավորիչ ու հուզիչ է, եթե մարդ  սթապ ու սրտով մտածել կարողանար  ու ճիշտն ասած մի տեսակ տհաճ զգացողություն առաջացրեցին այդ գրառմանը հաջորդող ծաղրական գրառումները. սա իմ տպավորությունն է վերջի երեք գրառումներից, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ ասեմ, որ հուսով եմ իմ տպավորություններն այդ գրառումների մասին գրելով  չի նեղացնի ոչ ոգու։ 

Ընդհանրապես ասեմ, որ միս չուտելով հանդերձ ոչ ոգու չեմ համոզել երբևէ որ դիմացինս էլ միս չուտի սակայն բնականաբար եթե հարցրել  են հայտնել եմ իմ կարծիքը որը ձևավորվել է լուրջ ուսումնասիրության կամ ընթերցանության  հետևանքով այլ ոչ թե միայն ոչինչ չիմանալով այս թեմայի մասին խոսելով՝ ինչպես անում են սովորաբար նրանք ում բոլորովին չի հետաքրքրում այս թեման ու իրենց ապուպապերն էլ են կերել միս ու իրենք էլ են ուտելու, իրենց թոռներն էլ ու բնականաբար ոչ մի լուրջ փաստարկ չունեն թէ ինչու է պետք միս ուտել կամ ինչու պետք չէ բայց դե ամենաշատը նրանք են պատրաստ խւսել այս ու նմանատիպ թեմաների ժամանակ այս ու այն կողմից որոշ կիսատ պռատ բաներ լսելով ու դրանց վրա հիմնվելով։ 

*Juzeppe Balzammo*-ն  բուսակերություն մասին այս թեմայում գրում է, որ դա-  _Ճաշակի ու համոզմունքների հարց է:_  սակայն ես համոզված եմ որ դա իրականում ոչ թե  ճաշակի այլ *Սրտի կամ գիտակցության հարց է* ու այդ պատճառով ամեն ոք ինքը պետք է գա դրան ու հասկանա այդ ամենի մասին խորը մտածելով ու այդ ամենը սրտի միջով անցկացնելով... միևնույն ժամանակ վստահ եմ, որ չլիներ համատարած մսակերության այս տենդենցը շատ շատերը չէին էլ լցնի իրենց ստամոքսներն մահացած կենդանիներով և իմիջիայլոց շատ ճիշտ է նկատում  *Bulbul*-ը հիշելով այս իմաստուն խոսքը. «Ասա ինչ ես ուտում դու՝ ասեմ ով ես դու» քանզի ողջ մեր մարմինը կառուցվում է հենց մեր սնունդով, դառնում մեր արյունն ու անցնում մեր սրտով ու ազդում նաև մեր հոգեկանի վրա...

----------


## Դեկադա

Համաձայն  եմ  Հուսիկի  հետ-  շատ  կարևոր  է  գիտակցականի  պահը:Ինքս  պատկանում  եմ  պասսիվ  մսակերների  և   ակտիվ  բուսակերների   թվին   և  կարող  եմ  միայն  ասել  հետևյալը- մինչև  գիտակցականս  «չհամոզվեց», որ  առավել   արդյունավետ  է  բուսակերությունը, չկարողացա  քչացնել  մսի  օգտագործումը:


> Համ էլ նկատել եմ հիմնականում միս օգտագործողները տուպոյանում են ու իրանց փորը մեծանումա, իսկ բուսակերների հայացքը մի տեսակ պարզա,


Ես  ունեմ  բուսակեր  բարեկամներ` իսկական  բուսակերներ//  վեգաներ//:Հայացքը  գուցեև  պարզ  է,  բայց  փորի  հարցում  չէի  ասի :Tongue: 
Ուղղակի  ես  մտածում  եմ,  որ  ճիշտ  սնվելու  դեպքում  երևի  մսակերներն   էլ  կկարողանան  շատ  տհաճ  երևույթներից//  մարսողական,  ճարպակալում//  խուսափեն:

----------


## Freddie

> Ես էլ եմ Ձայնալարի հետ համաձայն:
> Որ  մի "բացասական հետադարձ կապ" գծենք ու կտենսենք, որ եթե մարդը ամենախելոք ու փաստացի  հաղթողն է  կենդանական աշխարհում /ինկատի ունեմ կաթնասւններին/  ու նաև իր ամենակերության  պատճառով:  Էտպիսի կենդանիներ էլի կան, ու նրանք էլ հաղթող են: Օրինակ առնետները:  Նրանց հետ քալլա ոչ մեկ էլ չի դրել:


*Ճիշտ է խավարասերներն էլ են ամենակեր և բոլորից լավ են դիմանում բոլոր տեսակ աղետների։*

----------


## Grieg

իմ կարծիքով մարդու օրգանիզմը չի սահմանափակվում ֆիզիկականով, այսինքն ինչպես էլ սնվի մարդը դա չի ապահովի իրեն առողջ կյանք եթե նա միշտ ապրի սթրեսի, դեպրեսիաների, տագնապների և այլ հոգեկան ոչ կայուն վիճակներով...

Հաշվի առնելով որ միս ուտելը իր մեջ ներառում է սպանության ակտ  իմ կարծիքով գիտակից մարդը չի կարողանա համակերպվի դրա հետ իսկ երբ մարդու քայլերը համաձեյնացված չեն իր ներաշխարհի հետ առաջանում է ներքին կոնֆլիկտ որը հանում է հոգևոր հավասարակշռությունից ինչը հետևանքնել առողջության վատթարացումն է: Եթե մարդ չի գիտակցում թե ինչ է ուտում և ուտում է "ինչ պատահի", "կշտանալ ամեն գնով" սկզբունքով ապա դրա հետևանքն էլ առողջության համար չեմ կարծում, որ լավ լինի:

Գուցե մի օր բժիշկները "հայտնաբերեն", որ մարդու միսը շատ օգուտ է` հարուստ է կալորիաներով, վիտամիներով, պռոտեիններով  և այլն և խորհուրդ տան ուտել հատկապես երեխայի տապակած ականջներ, և այդ հայտնաբերությունը կմտնի առօրյա կյանք բուդկեքում կսկսեն 100 դրամով ծախել մարդբուրգերներ, կստեղծվեն մարդկանց ֆերմաներ որտեղ մարդկանց կբազմացնեն փակ և նեղ տարածքներով/որը երբեք չի մաքրվի/ տալով նրանց արհեստական էժան կեր մինչև գա մորթելու ժամանակը:

Ես չեմ կարծում, որ այդ օրը հեռու է քանի որ սպանությունն էլ գողությանն նման  է..գողանալով որևէ իր և մնալով անպատիժ գողը ավելի է ոգևորվում և շարունակում իր գործը ավելի մեծ եռանդով.. նույնն էլ մսակերությանն է տարբերություննը այն է, որ գողը գողանում է իր, իսկ մսակերը գողանում է կյանք..

----------


## dvgray

> Գուցե մի օր բժիշկները "հայտնաբերեն", որ մարդու միսը շատ օգուտ է` հարուստ է կալորիաներով, վիտամիներով, պռոտեիններով  և այլն և խորհուրդ տան ուտել հատկապես երեխայի տապակած ականջներ, և այդ հայտնաբերությունը կմտնի առօրյա կյանք բուդկեքում կսկսեն 100 դրամով ծախել մարդբուրգերներ, կստեղծվեն մարդկանց ֆերմաներ որտեղ մարդկանց կբազմացնեն փակ և նեղ տարածքներով/որը երբեք չի մաքրվի/ տալով նրանց արհեստական էժան կեր մինչև գա մորթելու ժամանակը:


Grieg, ինձ թվում է, որ ծայրահեղացնում ես:
Կարող է և գա քո նշված օրերը: Ասենք մի 10000 տարի հետո: Եթե եկավ , ուրեմն դա եղել է օբեկտիվ անհրաժեշտություն:
Օրինակ դա հիմա օբեկտիվ անհրաժեշտություն չի: Ու եթե ես դուրս գամ հրապարակ, ու համոզեմ մարդկանց ուտել երեխայի ականջներ, լավագույն դեպքում /իմ համար լավագույն/ ես կհայտնվեմ գժանոցում : 

Այսպես ծայրահեղացնելով ու անընդհատ նախկին վիճակին էրնեկ տալով եթե լինի, արի գնանք մտնենք էլի Դրախտ: Ի՞նչի չենք գնում: Որովհետև անհնարին է չէ՞: Թե՞ էնքան հիմար ենք, որ չենք ուզում:

----------


## ihusik

Համաձայն եմ *dvgray* այստեղ քո և քո բերած փաստարկների  հետ (չնայած որ սպանած կենդանու միս չօգտագործելու տեսանկյունից համամիտ եմ *Grieg*-ի հետ ), բայց ինչու՞ ես մեղադրում *Grieg*-ին մի բանում.



> Grieg, ինձ թվում է, որ ծայրահեղացնում ես:


ինչը դու ինքդ ես կատարել մի գրառում առաջ.



> ...Սրա նման անկցիաներ կարելի է անել բանջարեղեների վրա նույնպես: 
> Ասենք պոմիդորի, որին ուժերի ծաղկման շրջանում վերցնում ու մոռթում, ուտում են:
> Չեն թողնում որ հանգիստ իրա մահով մահանա, մեռնի


մի՞ թե քո այս կարծիքը ծայրահեղություն չէ, թե՞ կարծում ես որ կենդանին ու բույսը նույն խորությամբ ցավ կարող են զգալ, երբ պոմիդորը պոկում են թփից ու երբ կենդանու վիզն են կտրում բանական կոչվող մարդիկ, իսկ նա ով անձամբ դա չի անում, այլ պատրաստի իրենց սեղանին ստանում են «միս» կոչվածը պետք է հիշի, որ ինչ որ մեկը կատարել է այդ վայրագությունը հենց իրեն համար ու իրեն դրդմամբ, այլապես եթե չլիներ պահանջարկը չէր լինի նաև այդ հերթական վայրագությունը իրեն բոլոր հետևանքներով։ Եվ մի բան էլ. ինչպես բոլոր օրենքներում այստեղ նույնպես պետք է պատասխան տա ոչ միայն սպանության անմիջական իրագործողը, այլ նաև դրա պատվիրատուն... 

վերջում նաև իմ սիրած մտքերը.
*ինչ ցանես այն էլ կհնձես
օրենքի չիմացությունը չի ազատում պատասխանատվությունից*

----------


## dvgray

> մի՞ թե քո այս կարծիքը ծայրահեղություն չէ, թե՞ կարծում ես որ կենդանին ու բույսը նույն խորությամբ ցավ կարող են զգալ, երբ պոմիդորը պոկում են թփից ու երբ կենդանու վիզն են կտրում բանական կոչվող մարդիկ,


Իհարկ է տարբեր բաներ են:
Ինչպես ասենք 1 000 000 000  թիվը թվային առանցքի վրա 1 100 000 000 -ից
Սակայն, երբ սկսում ես դիտարկել ասենք երկրի վրա եղած մոծակների քանակը, ապա էնքան էլ էական չի, մի միլիարդ հատ են, թե մի միլիարդ մի միլիսն հատ են:
Ոչխարին մորթելը այժմ մեր համար նույնն է, ինչ պոմիդոր կտրելը/մորթելը, չնչին տարբերություններով: Նույնն է, ինչ կովի կաթնատվությունը արհեստականորեն երկարաձգելը՝ այսինքն պանիր ուտելը: Նույնն է ինչ հավի տակից ձուն փախցնելը ու ձվաջեղ անելը:
Ես խոսում եմ օբեկտիվ ռեալություններից:
…
Մարդը անհիշելի ժամանակներից եղել է որսորդ: Այսինքն սնվել է մսով:  Ըստ այդմ մարդը վայրենիների դասին է պատկանում: Սա բնության ստեղծածն է, բնության պատվերը:  Եթե ինչ որ մեկը մտածում է, որ կարելի է բնությունը ստեղ էլ հերթական անգամ ձևափոխել, ապա թող փորձի:

----------


## ihusik

Ամենավատ բանն այս աշխարհում մարդու հենց բանականությունն է ուղված դեպի չարիքն ու այդ իր իսկ գործած չարիքն  իր իսկ բանականության շնորհիվ արդարացնելը։ Այդ իմաստով կենդանիներն ավելի բարվոք վիճակում են. գոնե գիշատիչ կենդանիները բանական չեն ու կարելի է նրանց հասկանալ։ Ինչևէ ես ոչ ոգու չեմ քարոզում միս չուտել. արդեն ինչպես ասել եմ դա ամեն մարդու սրտի ու գիտակցության խնդիրն է նույնիսկ մի կողմ թողնելով բանականությունն՝ քանզի երկկողմանի սուր սրի է նման այն...

Եթե անկողմնակալորեն կարդաս քո իսկ գրածը կտեսնես որ կրկին ամեն բան հասցրել ես ծայրահեղության, իմիջիայլոց խառնելով բարու ու չարի, անհրաժեշտության և ավելորդության բևեռները՝ փոքրացնելով առաջիններն ու մեծացնելով երկրորդները որպեսզի քո կարծիքն ու գաղափարները ճշմարիտ ու արդարացի լինեն։ Հավատացնում եմ քեզ՝ ես ոչ մի ապացուցելու կամ ճշմարիտ երևալու բանի կարիք չունեմ, պարզապես կիսվում ենք միասին մեր մտքերով։ 

Բերածդ օրինակները շատ լավն էին, մի օրինակ էլ ես բերեմ. քեզ համար միևնու՞յն է թե քեզ կամ ինձ մեկ մոծակ կկծի թե՞ հազար։

Խոսքս հենց Բնության հետ՝ այսինքն մեր Մայր Մոլորակի բնության՝ ծառ ու խաղկի ու նաև կենդանական աշխարհի հետ ներդաշնակ ապրելն է այլ ոչ թե այդ ամենը ոչնչացնելն ու սեփական ոչ տրամաբանված կարիքները բավարարելը, քանզի մարդիկ ապրում են առանց կենդանու միս սպառելու էլ  ու ապրում են ավելի առողջ, ինչը վկայում է նոր բժշկությունը ու պետք է որ նոր սերնդն այդպես չկառչի հին վատ սովորություններից որոնք եթե քարանձավային մարդկության պատմության շրջանի համար թույլատրելի են եղել ապա հիմա դա այլևս այդպես չէ։

----------


## dvgray

> Ամենավատ բանն այս աշխարհում մարդու հենց բանականությունն է ուղված դեպի չարիքն ու այդ իր իսկ գործած չարիքն  իր իսկ բանականության շնորհիվ արդարացնելը։


Հմ... Ամենավա՞տը: Չգիտեմ: Դժվար է վատ բաները տեսակավորել առանց շատ կոնկրետ խնդիր աչքի տակ ունենալու: Օրինակ ամենավատ բանը կարող է մարդկանց ազատ կամքի վրա բռնանա՞լն է,  ….




> Եթե անկողմնակալորեն կարդաս քո իսկ գրածը կտեսնես որ կրկին ամեն բան հասցրել ես ծայրահեղության, իմիջիայլոց խառնելով բարու ու չարի, անհրաժեշտության և ավելորդության բևեռները՝ փոքրացնելով առաջիններն ու մեծացնելով երկրորդները որպեսզի քո կարծիքն ու գաղափարները ճշմարիտ ու արդարացի լինեն։


Ծայրահեղացները ըստ իս նա է, որ գաղափարը, հարցը բերում կոնցենտրացնում ես ծայրի կետերում:  Իսկ եթե կոնցենտրացնում ես միջին տիրույթներում, ապա դա ծայրահեռացնել չի, այլ միջինացնել, վիճակագրական միջինի մասին խոսալ է : 
Ըստ իմ ասածի, քո ասածն է  կոնկրետ այս հարցի մասին  ծայրահեղ: Որ մարդուն դեմ ես տալիս սպանության փաստը: Հետո՞ ինչ… Աստվածը, որը մարդու իդեալն է, որին ձգտում է մարդ առանձին առանձին կամ խմբակային, ինքն էլ  *"սպանել է"* : Դա նորմալ է և նորմա է բնության/տիեզերքի համար: Աննորմալ է, երբ սպանում ես քո տեսակին: Կամ սպանում ես մյուս տեսակներին  ոչ թե կենսաբանական անմիջական բնական կարիքների համար, այլ զվարճանքի կամ հարստանալու համար: Սա արգելված է Աստծո, և հետևաբար նաև մարդկությանւ կողմից:



> Հավատացնում եմ քեզ՝ ես ոչ մի ապացուցելու կամ ճշմարիտ երևալու բանի կարիք չունեմ, պարզապես կիսվում ենք միասին մեր մտքերով։


Հավատացնում եմ,  քեզ, որ ես նույնպես նույնն եմ անում, ինչ որ դու ես գրել քո համար:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Աննորմալ է, երբ սպանում ես քո տեսակին: Կամ սպանում ես մյուս տեսակներին  ոչ թե կենսաբանական անմիջական բնական կարիքների համար, այլ զվարճանքի կամ հարստանալու համար:


Բայց միս ուտելը շատ հեռու է անմիջական բնական կարիք  լինելուց։ Չէի կարծում, թե այսքանից հետո դա կարող է դեռևս վիճելի հարց լինել...  :Huh:  Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է զվարճանքներին, ապա մի՞թե որսը շատ դեպքերում հենց զվարճանք չէ։ Ի դեպ, Բեռնարդ Շոուն մի լավ խոսք ունի, ճշգրիտ բառերով չեմ հիշում, բայց միտքը հետևյալն է. «Երբ մարդը մարդուն սպանում է, նա դա սպանություն է անվանում, իսկ երբ մարդը կենդանուն է սպանում, նա դա սպորտ է անվանում...»։

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ժողովուրդ, ասեմ որ մեր օրգանիզմի նորմալ կենսագործունեության համար անհրաժեշտ են բազմաթիվ նյութեր, որոնք մենք ստանում ենք շնչելու, սնվելու միջոցով:
Իսկ մսի եւ առհասարակ կենդանական սննդամթերքի մասին ասեմ, որ նրանք պարունակում են նյութեր, որոնք որեիցե այլ սննդամթերքի մեջ չկան: Հատկապես խոսքս վերաբերվում է ամինաթթուների մի քանի տեսակների, որոնցից մեր օրգանիզմում հետագայում առաջանում են սպիտակուցները...
Այնպես որ~ մարդու ռացիոնում մսամթերքը պարտադիր պետք է ունենա իր տեղը
Ասեմ նաեւ, որ հայերիս մոտ միսը օգտագործվում է չափից շատ: Մենակ հայերն են երեւի, որ խորոված պատվիրելու ժամանակ, հաշվում են մի մարդուն կես կիլո միս`
չհաշված քյաբաբը, քյուֆթեն, բաստուրմեն ու մնացածը...

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ժողովուրդ, ասեմ որ մեր օրգանիզմի նորմալ կենսագործունեության համար անհրաժեշտ են բազմաթիվ նյութեր, որոնք մենք ստանում ենք շնչելու, սնվելու միջոցով:
> Իսկ մսի եւ առհասարակ կենդանական սննդամթերքի մասին ասեմ, որ նրանք պարունակում են նյութեր, որոնք որեիցե այլ սննդամթերքի մեջ չկան: Հատկապես խոսքս վերաբերվում է ամինաթթուների մի քանի տեսակների, որոնցից մեր օրգանիզմում հետագայում առաջանում են սպիտակուցները...
> Այնպես որ~ մարդու ռացիոնում մսամթերքը պարտադիր պետք է ունենա իր տեղը


Իսկ ես ասեմ, որ ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ այս գրառումդ անելուց առաջ թեմայի նախորդ գրառումները կարդացած լինեիր, որպեսզի այդքան համոզված տոնով չկրկնեիր այս թեմայում վաղուց գրված, հերքված հնացած տեսակետներ։  :Wink:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Իսկ ես ասեմ, որ ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ այս գրառումդ անելուց առաջ թեմայի նախորդ գրառումները կարդացած լինեիր, որպեսզի այդքան համոզված տոնով չկրկնեիր այս թեմայում վաղուց գրված, հերքված հնացած տեսակետներ։


Չէ, փաստորեն մի քիչ հնացած եմ :Smile: : Ահագին ման եկա, քեզ հակադրվելու մեծագույն ցանկությամբ, բայց բան չգտա , հարգելի Ուլուանա:  :Blush: Մի քիչ ամոթ... :Blush: 
 :Tongue: Բայց գտել եմ խոլեստերինի մասին շատ լավ ու մատչելի հոդված: Կարո՞ղ է՝ հիմա էլ ապացուցես, որ բույսերում էլ խոլեստերին կա :Sad: :
Կներեք, հոդվածը ռուսերեն է:

*Здоровье. Холестерин и калькулятор*

Наша сегодняшняя статья посвящена холестерину. Термин это достаточно новый, но уже очень известный и сильно пугающий впечатлительные натуры. Борьба за всеобщее снижение холестерина в крови началась не так давно - примерно с 80-х годов 20 века. В то же время возникла и "мода" считать количество съеденного с продуктами холестерина практически с калькулятором в руках.
Нужно это делать или не нужно? И что можно сказать по поводу холестерина вообще? Давайте попробуем разобраться вместе.
Начнем с того, что такое холестерин и какие функции он выполняет в нашем организме. Согласно определению, холестерин - это жирорастворимое вещество, присутствующее во всех тканях животного организма. С химической точки зрения, холестерин - жирорастворимый спирт, относящийся к классу стероидов. В чистом виде это белое кристаллическое вещество без вкуса и запаха. Человеческий организм вырабатывает холестерин самостоятельно или получает его с пищей. Синтез холестерина происходит главным образом в печени, хотя значительные его количества образуются в надпочечниках, коже, стенках кишечника и других органах.
Функции холестерина весьма разнообразны. Он входит в состав клеточных мембран, является частью растворимых липопротеиновых комплексов, циркулирующих в крови и других физиологических жидкостях; вместе с другими веществами его выделяют сальные железы. В печени холестерин используется как предшественник желчных кислот, а в половых железах и надпочечниках из него образуются стероидные гормоны. Кроме того, он необходим для синтеза витамина D, играющего ключевую роль в развитии костной ткани. 
Какое содержание холестерина в крови человека медики сегодня считают нормальным? 
Все зависит от возраста. Для новорожденных это - 1,3-2,6 ммоль/л, для малышей от года до двух - 1,8-4,9 ммоль/л, для детей от двух до четырнадцати лет - 3,7-5,2 ммоль/л, для взрослых - 3,9-5,2 ммоль/л. Если холестерина в крови взрослого человека содержится от 5,2 до 6,5 ммоль/л - медики говорят о незначительном отклонении от нормы; от 6,6 до 7,8 ммоль/л - отклонение умеренное; выше 7,8 ммоль/л - это уже тяжелая гиперхолестеринемия. Но это все теория, а что на практике? Чем опасно повышенное содержание холестерина в крови? Почему многие медики сегодня говорят о том, что каждый взрослый человек должен знать свой уровень холестерина и регулярно его проверять?
По официальной версии, высокий уровень холестерина в крови (гиперхолестеринемия) способствует формированию на стенках кровеносных сосудов холестериновых бляшек, на которых легко образуются тромбы. Если такие тромбы отрываются и попадают в кровоток, они могут вызвать закупорку сосудов в жизненно важных органах и стать причиной ряда заболевании. Иногда тромб не может остановиться в своем росте и закрывает, как пробка, просвет сосуда. Ток крови останавливается, ткань органа без кислорода и питательных веществ отмирает. Если это происходит в сердце - развивается инфаркт миокарда, если в мозге - мозговой инсульт. 
Исходя из всего вышесказанного, врачи и советуют снижать уровень холестерина в крови, если он у человека выше нормы. Они рекомендуют пациентам начать с изменения образа жизни: больше двигаться, отказаться от курения, соблюдать низкохолестериновую диету. Если все это не помогло, то медики назначают лекарства, снижающих холестерин. В настоящее время существует четыре вида таких препаратов. Это статины, которые тормозят образование холестерина в организме; ниацины, снижающие способность печени синтезировать липопротеины; фибраты, активирующие нужные для разрушения холестерина ферменты и секвестранты желчных кислот, которые интенсификцируют в печени процесс превращения холестерина в желчные кислоты. 
Однако, из всех этих лекарственных средств врачи чаще всего назначают статины. Самое главное, что привлекает в них специалистов - это данные проведенных научных исследований. Они показали, что статины снижают холестерин крови на 20-40% и не вызывают побочных эффектов. По всем остальным препаратам и их воздействию на организм данных пока еще очень мало.
Таким образом, точка зрения официальной медицины сегодня следующая: каждый человек старше 20 лет должен знать свой уровень холестерина, т.е. сделать необходимый анализ крови. И если холестерин повышен - его надо снижать, ведь он опасен, как фактор, способствующий развитию атеросклероза и тяжелых сердечно-сосудистых заболеваний.
Но все не так просто. Последние научные исследования говорят о том, что начало разнообразным опасным заболеваниям дает повышенный уровень холестерина, который находится в "плохих" липопротеидах низкой плотности. Но в крови находятся и другие - "хорошие" липидно-белковые комплексы. Их называют липопротеидами высокой плотности. Именно они захватывают и удаляют холестерин из мест его накопления в стенке кровеносных сосудов. Очищая сосуды от избытка холестерина, они не дают образоваться злокачественным бляшкам. Чем выше содержание в крови так называемого "плохого" холестерина и чем ниже уровень "хорошего", тем быстрее разовьются опасные заболевания. 
Есть и другие мнения по поводу холестерина и его уровня в крови человека. Например, врач-кардиолог, Пола Д. Томпсон пишет: "в последнее время появляется все больше доказательств того, что различные заболевания - не только следствие повышенного холестерина в организме, но и воспалительного процесса в стенке кровеносных сосудов. Не вдаваясь в тонкости механизмов развития атеросклероза, скажем лишь, что находящийся в кровяном русле в избыточном количестве холестерин откладываться в местах повреждений (а значит воспаления) стенки артерий различного калибра, образуя атеросклеротическую бляшку. Она, уменьшая просвет сосуда, может обусловить развитие острых или хронических сосудистых заболеваний сердца, мозга, глаз, нижних конечностей, почек, брыжейки". 
Факторами, определяющими уровень холестерина крови, врач считает не только питание и физическую активность, но и генетическую предрасположенность. "У некоторых людей в результате изменений в структуре определенных генов обнаруживается недостаточное количество клеточных рецепторов, обеспечивающих удаление из кровяного русла избытка холестерина. Поэтому у таких пациентов его уровень резко повышается, существенно увеличивая риск развития сосудистых заболеваний сердца, мозга и т.д. Такое состояние называется врожденная или семейная гиперхолестеринемия". И ее скорректировать очень сложно.
А ряд специалистов вообще ставит по сомнение выводы о том, что существует связь между высоким уровнем содержания холестерина и большим числом сердечно-сосудистых заболеваний. Они считают, что людей просто запугивают с помощью лозунгов, поражающих воображение: "убийца артерий", "ужас века" и "общественная опасность номер один". То есть, приписывание холестерину всех этих свойств в настоящее время вызывает у многих врачей все больше и больше сомнений. В их пользу говорит тот факт, что за более чем двадцать лет борьбы с холестерином так и не удалось существенно снизить ни уровень заболеваемости атеросклерозом, ни уровень смертности от сердечно-сосудистых заболеваний. 
Очень часто сомневающиеся специалисты говорят и о так называемом "французском парадоксе". Он состоит в том, что у французов весьма низкий уровень сердечнососудистых заболеваний, несмотря на то, что они традиционно потребляют пищу, богатую холестерином. И напротив, США, в которых большинство населения прямо-таки "зациклено" на бесхолестериновом питании, продолжают занимать первое место и по уровню заболеваемости атеросклерозом, и по числу очень полных людей. 
И несмотря на то, что огромное количество людей сегодня принимают лекарства, снижающие уровень холестерина, или придерживаются соответствующей диеты, число страдающих сердечно-сосудистыми заболеваниями не уменьшается.
Да, уровень холестерина в крови повышен при следующих заболеваниях: атеросклероз, сахарный диабет и болезни печени. Но причина ли это болезни или ее следствие? Кроме того, холестерин может не только повышаться, но и понижаться. Это происходит при заболевании щитовидной железы - тиреотоксикозе, при истощении и при остром панкреатите. В последнее время появляются данные о том, что люди, которым удавалось всеми мыслимыми способами снизить уровень холестерина, чаще других страдают неврозами и депрессиями. Кроме того, у мужчин от всех этих мероприятий может возрасти риск импотенции, а у женщин - наступления раннего климакса. Поэтому сегодня все чаще встречаются высказывания специалистов о том, что недостаток холестерина гораздо опаснее его избытка, а воздействие на организм человека препаратов по его снижению еще недостаточно изучено.
Какой же из всего этого можно сделать вывод? Холестерин и его уровень в крови в настоящее время - явление с четким определением, ясным происхождением, лабораторным измерением и вполне понятными функциями в организме. Однако, его связь с различными заболеваниями не вполне доказана, а методы снижения не всегда безопасны. 
Поэтому здоровым людям подсчитывать с калькулятором количество съеденного с продуктами холестерина не стоит. Ещё здоровее вы от этого не станете - а вот невроз таким путем вполне можно заработать! 

Анонс на пятницу 23 сентября 2005г.: 
http://www.pmoney.ru/txt.asp?rbr=202&id=416918

----------


## Արշակ

> Ի դեպ, Բեռնարդ Շոուն մի լավ խոսք ունի, ճշգրիտ բառերով չեմ հիշում, բայց միտքը հետևյալն է. «Երբ մարդը մարդուն սպանում է, նա դա սպանություն է անվանում, իսկ երբ մարդը կենդանուն է սպանում, նա դա սպորտ է անվանում...»։


Կարծեմ սենց էր. երբ վագրը մարդուն սպանում է, դա սպանություն է կոչվում, իսկ երբ մարդն է վագրին սպանում՝ սպորտ է կոչվում։

----------


## ihusik

*Մարկիզ* ես այդպես էլ չհասկացա, այդ հոդվածն տեղադրել էիր որպես փաստարկ միս օգտագործելու օգտի՞, թե՞ դեմ... եթե հիմնական փաստարկը բուսակերների դեմ խոլեստերինի քանակի ապահովումն է, որոնք չեն կարող նրանք անել առանց միս օգտագործելու ապա սխալվում ես քանզի մեծ քանակի խոլեստերին կա կարագի, յուղերի, կաթնամթերքից պատրաստված ցանկացած կերակրատեսակի  ու ձվի մեջ. կարագը գրեթե կրկնակի շատ խոլեստերին է պարունակում քան խոզի յուղը։  Այնպես որ ողջ աշխարհն հիմա ավելի շուտ մտահոգվում է թե ինչպես անի որպեսզի քչածնի խոլեստերինի քանակն արյան մեջ և խուսափի բազմաթիվ հիվանդություններից այդ ամենի հետ կապված, քան թե եղանակներ գտնի այն ավելացնելու մասին։  

Իսկ այն փաստարկը, որ ֆրանսիացիներն ավելի խոլեստերինով հարուստ սնունդ են ընդունում ու ավելի քիչ առողջական խնդիրներ ունեն դրա հետ կապված քան ամերիկացիներն ապա այստեղ համաձայն չեմ նման տվյալների մեկնաբանության հետ և ասեմ ինչու՞ - ֆրանսիացիները հաստատ այնքան միս (համբուրգեր ու նմանատիպ մսային կերակուր) չեն օգտագործում քան ամերիկացիները ու եթե ավելի շատ խոլեստերինով հարուստ սնունդ են օգտագործում ապա դրանք մեծամասամբ այսպես ասեմ ոչ մսային տեսակից ստացված խոլեստերինն է որոնք այն վնասը չեն հասցնում օրգանիզմին, քան մսային ծագում ունեցողները;  Ցանկացած եվրոպական պետությունում ու առավել ևս Ֆրանսիայում սննդի մեծ մասը բաղկացած է բուսական սննդատեսակից և հենց դա է պատճառն, որ ի տարբերություն ամերիկայի, որտեղ շատ է մսամթերքի օգտագործումը  եվրոպական պետություններում ավելի քիչ են խոլեստերինի հետ կապված հիվանդությունները քան ամերիկայում։

----------


## Ուլուանա

Վայ, ես էլ էս քանի օրը որոշել էի «Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն» բաժնում բուսակերության մասին թեմա բացել՝ համապատասխան տեսանկյունից քննարկելու համար, քանի որ այս թեման «Առողջություն, բնապահպանություն» բաժնում է ու այդ առումով կարծես սահմանափակում կա՝ միայն առողջության տեսակետից քննարկել։ 

Ինչևէ, ես էլ եմ մտադիր նյութեր տեղադրել, շուտով թեման կբացեմ ու այս վերջին գրառումներն էլ կտեղափոխեմ այդ թեմա։  :Wink:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> *Մարկիզ* ես այդպես էլ չհասկացա, այդ հոդվածն տեղադրել էիր որպես փաստարկ միս օգտագործելու օգտի՞, թե՞ դեմ... եթե հիմնական փաստարկը բուսակերների դեմ խոլեստերինի քանակի ապահովումն է, որոնք չեն կարող նրանք անել առանց միս օգտագործելու ապա սխալվում ես քանզի մեծ քանակի խոլեստերին կա կարագի, յուղերի, կաթնամթերքից պատրաստված ցանկացած կերակրատեսակի  ու ձվի մեջ. կարագը գրեթե կրկնակի շատ խոլեստերին է պարունակում քան խոզի յուղը։  Այնպես որ ողջ աշխարհն հիմա ավելի շուտ մտահոգվում է թե ինչպես անի որպեսզի քչածնի խոլեստերինի քանակն արյան մեջ և խուսափի բազմաթիվ հիվանդություններից այդ ամենի հետ կապված, քան թե եղանակներ գտնի այն ավելացնելու մասին։  
> 
> Իսկ այն փաստարկը, որ ֆրանսիացիներն ավելի խոլեստերինով հարուստ սնունդ են ընդունում ու ավելի քիչ առողջական խնդիրներ ունեն դրա հետ կապված քան ամերիկացիներն ապա այստեղ համաձայն չեմ նման տվյալների մեկնաբանության հետ և ասեմ ինչու՞ - ֆրանսիացիները հաստատ այնքան միս (համբուրգեր ու նմանատիպ մսային կերակուր) չեն օգտագործում քան ամերիկացիները ու եթե ավելի շատ խոլեստերինով հարուստ սնունդ են օգտագործում ապա դրանք մեծամասամբ այսպես ասեմ ոչ մսային տեսակից ստացված խոլեստերինն է որոնք այն վնասը չեն հասցնում օրգանիզմին, քան մսային ծագում ունեցողները;  Ցանկացած եվրոպական պետությունում ու առավել ևս Ֆրանսիայում սննդի մեծ մասը բաղկացած է բուսական սննդատեսակից և հենց դա է պատճառն, որ ի տարբերություն ամերիկայի, որտեղ շատ է մսամթերքի օգտագործումը  եվրոպական պետություններում ավելի քիչ են խոլեստերինի հետ կապված հիվանդությունները քան ամերիկայում։


Հարգելի ihusik, թող չթվա, որ դեմագոգիայով եմ զբաղված: Թեմայի վերնագիրը *բուսակերություն* է: Կաթնամթերքները եւ ձուն բուսական ծագում չունեն: 
Բացի այդ, եթե դուք մսի օգտագործման աննպատակահարմարությունը պայմանավորում եք հիմնականում մարսողական համակարգի հնարավոր խանգարումներով, ապա թույլ տուր ասել, որ ձուն, կաթնամթերքները առավել դժվարամարսելի են քան, օրինակ, թռչնի, կովի, ձկան, կամ մատղաշ կենդանու միսը:

----------


## ihusik

> Հարգելի ihusik, թող չթվա, որ դեմագոգիայով եմ զբաղված: Թեմայի վերնագիրը *բուսակերություն* է: Կաթնամթերքները եւ ձուն բուսական ծագում չունեն: 
> Բացի այդ, եթե դուք մսի օգտագործման աննպատակահարմարությունը պայմանավորում եք հիմնականում մարսողական համակարգի հնարավոր խանգարումներով, ապա թույլ տուր ասել, որ ձուն, կաթնամթերքները առավել դժվարամարսելի են քան, օրինակ, թռչնի, կովի, ձկան, կամ մատղաշ կենդանու միսը:


Ճիշտ ես  կաթնամթերքները եւ ձուն բուսական ծագում չունեն  բայց դրանց ձեռքբերումը չի կայանում այն տառապանքների գնով ինչ կենդանու սպանությունն ու նրանց մարմինների գումարած այդ մարմնում անասելի տառապանքի պահպանված  ինֆորմացիայով, որով սնում են իրենց մարմինն ու հոգին միս օգտագործող մարդիկ։ Բացի դա էլ ինչպես ասվել է արդեն կան «վագաներ» որոնք չեն օգտագործում կաթնամթերքներ, ձու և մեղր, որոնք թեկուզ և չեն ստացվում կենդանիների ոչնչացման շնորհիվ այնուամենայնիվ կենդանական ծագում ունեն, բայց կան և բուսակերներ, որոնք այդ սննդամթերքները օգտագործում են և կրկին համարվում բուսակերներ կամ միս չօգտագործողներ կամ առանց սպանությամբ սնվողներ...

Գրառումիցս հետո մի հարց հետաքրքրեց ինձ.
հետաքրքիր է, կարդու՞մ են այս թեմայի գրառումներն ու մեջբերումները նոր գրառում անում թե՞...
եթե կարդում են թեկուզ ոչ իմ կարծիքն այլ այն մեծարի մտքերն ու սրտով ասված խոսքերն ապա կարդացողի սրտում ու բանականությունում ի՞նչ մտքեր են առաջանում... - լավ կլիներ դրանք էլ գրվեին։

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ճիշտ ես  կաթնամթերքները եւ ձուն բուսական ծագում չունեն  բայց դրանց ձեռքբերումը չի կայանում այն տառապանքների գնով ինչ կենդանու սպանությունն ու նրանց մարմինների գումարած այդ մարմնում անասելի տառապանքի պահպանված  ինֆորմացիայով, որով սնում են իրենց մարմինն ու հոգին միս օգտագործող մարդիկ։ Բացի դա էլ ինչպես ասվել է արդեն կան «վագաներ» որոնք չեն օգտագործում կաթնամթերքներ, ձու և մեղր, որոնք թեկուզ և չեն ստացվում կենդանիների ոչնչացման շնորհիվ այնուամենայնիվ կենդանական ծագում ունեն, բայց կան և բուսակերներ, որոնք այդ սննդամթերքները օգտագործում են և կրկին համարվում բուսակերներ կամ միս չօգտագործողներ կամ առանց սպանությամբ սնվողներ...
> 
> Գրառումիցս հետո մի հարց հետաքրքրեց ինձ.
> հետաքրքիր է, կարդու՞մ են այս թեմայի գրառումներն ու մեջբերումները նոր գրառում անում թե՞...
> եթե կարդում են թեկուզ ոչ իմ կարծիքն այլ այն մեծարի մտքերն ու *սրտով ասված* խոսքերն ապա կարդացողի սրտում ու բանականությունում ի՞նչ մտքեր են առաջանում... - լավ կլիներ դրանք էլ գրվեին։


Անդրադառնամ գրառման երկրորդ մասին: Լավ նշել ես "սրտով ասված": Ես չեմ պատկերացնում մի մարդ, որի կենդանիներին սպանելու, մորթելու պրոցեսին վատ չզգա, չազդվի: Հատկապես, երբ մորթում են գառ, ուլ, հորթ եւ այլն: Այնպիսի անմեղ, խղճահարություն առաջացնող հայացքով են նայում, որ չես դիմանում:
Իսկ օրինակ, ճագարները ու խոճկորները այնպես են ծվում, որ քեզ զգում ես դահճի դերում: Ձկների թփրտալն էլ քեզ հուշում է , թե ինչպես ես քեզ պահելու, եթե դու հայտնվես իր միջավայրում եւ խեղդվես:
Բայց կարծում եմ, այն ինչ ասել են մեծերը դա իրական չի: Իդեալոգիա է: Նույն այդ մարդիկ դժվար թե իրենց կյանքը պատկերացնեն առանց լանգետների ու ձկան տարատեսակների: Էմոցիոնալ առումով ես քո հետ համամիտ եմ:
Իսկ առաջին հատվածի հետ նույնպես մեծ մասամբ համամիտ եմ: Չնայծ կարծում եմ, որ Հայաստանում այն արդիական չէ: ՈՒ էլի իդեալոգիա է:

----------


## ihusik

> Անդրադառնամ գրառման երկրորդ մասին: Լավ նշել ես "սրտով ասված": Ես չեմ պատկերացնում մի մարդ, որի կենդանիներին սպանելու, մորթելու պրոցեսին վատ չզգա, չազդվի: Հատկապես, երբ մորթում են գառ, ուլ, հորթ եւ այլն: Այնպիսի անմեղ, խղճահարություն առաջացնող հայացքով են նայում, որ չես դիմանում:
> Իսկ օրինակ, ճագարները ու խոճկորները այնպես են ծվում, որ քեզ զգում ես դահճի դերում: Ձկների թփրտալն էլ քեզ հուշում է , թե ինչպես ես քեզ պահելու, եթե դու հայտնվես իր միջավայրում եւ խեղդվես:
> *Բայց կարծում եմ, այն ինչ ասել են մեծերը դա իրական չի: Իդեալոգիա է: Նույն այդ մարդիկ դժվար թե իրենց կյանքը պատկերացնեն առանց լանգետների ու ձկան տարատեսակների:* Էմոցիոնալ առումով ես քո հետ համամիտ եմ:
> Իսկ առաջին հատվածի հետ նույնպես մեծ մասամբ համամիտ եմ: Չնայծ կարծում եմ, որ Հայաստանում այն արդիական չէ: ՈՒ էլի իդեալոգիա է:


Շնորհակալ եմ անկեղծ խոսքիդ համար :Smile:  միայն թե հավատա, որ կան մարդիկ, որոնց համար իդեալոգիա չի կյանքն ու չեն ապրում ուրիշների աչքին լավ երևալու համար, այլ ապրում են իրենց համոզմունքները կյանքում ներդնելով։ Օրինակ ես ինձ այդ մեծերի կողքին մի չնչին կետ համարելով  իմ միս չուտելով չեմ ուզում լավը երևալ բայց գիտեմ, որ ամեն մարդ նախ պետք է իր կյանքով օրինակ ծառայի ու այդ ճանապարհով է որ ամեն լավը ու նաև վատը փոխանցվում սերնդե սերունդ ու հա ասեմ որ լավ էլ պատկերացնում եմ կյանքս առանց լանգետների ու ձկան տարատեսակների... հա ասեմ նաև  որ թաքուն ուրիշներից էլ չեմ ուտում հավատա :Hands Up:  :LOL: *
Երանի մարդիկ միշտ հիշեն իրենց սրտի մասին ու ապրեն սրտով...*

----------


## dvgray

> Երանի մարդիկ միշտ հիշեն իրենց սրտի մասին ու ապրեն սրտով...[/B]


Ես միտքը ինձ բավականին հետաքրքրեց: Ի՞նչ ասել է "ապրել սրտով": Կպարզաբանե՞ս խնդրեմ

----------


## ihusik

*Ամեն բան այս կյանքում զարգանում ու առաջ է գնում զոհաբերության գնով* (նկատի ունեմ «զոհաբերություն»-ը լայն իմաստով), միայն թե *կա արդարացված ու չարդարացված զոհաբերություն*. առաջին տեսակն է միայն նպաստում  մարդու առաջխաղացմանն ու զարգացմանը, մինչդեռ երկրորդ տեսակն արգելակում ու խոչընդոտում է այն։ Դշվար թե լինի մարդ, որ ասի, թե զոհաբերելով, թողնելով մարդ իր հիմարությունն ու հասնելով Իմաստության կամ խավարին ծառայելու փոխարեն ընտրելով  Լույսին ծառայելու ուղին սխալ  քայլ է կատարել՝  քանզի մարդ չի կարող ծառայել երկու տիրոջ միաժամանակ։ Իսկ որ մարդ ամեն իր քայլով կամ խավար է սփռում կամ Լույս տարածում դա ակնհայտ բան է։ Իսկ այ որպեսզի հասկանանք թե մարդու որ արարքն է հանդիսանում խավար սփռով որը Լույս տարածող պետք է դիտենք ներկա էվոլուցիոն մակարդակն ու նրա ներկայացրած պահանջները ու թե կոնկրետ որ արարքը որին է նպաստում՝ մարդու առաջխաղացմանը թե՞ դրա արգելակմանը։ Իսկ երբ մարդ երկար ժամանակ գնում է Տիեզերական Օրենքներով սահմանված անհրաժեշտ էվոլուցիոն մակարդակի ժամանակացույցից խիստ շեղումներով տեղի են ունենում մեծ ու փոքր աղետներ՝ մինչև իսկ ամբողջ մայրցամաքների կամ մոլորակների կործանման մասշտաբների։ 

Ներածական այս խոքս ուղված էր զուտ նրան, որ մենք պարզ գիտակցենք, որ ամեն մեր քայը նպաստում է մեր իսկ զարգացմանը կամ արգելակում՝ ելնելով Տիեզերական Օրենքներից ու մարդկության զարգացվածության մակարդակից ու հետևաբար նրան ներկայացվող որոշակի պահանջներից, որովհետև դժվար թե որևէ խելամիտ ուսուցիչ բողոքի առաջի դասարանցի երեխայի ծնողին թե ինչու՞ իրենց երեխան չի կարողանում լուծել բարձրագույն մաթեմատիկայի խնդիրներ։  Հասկանալի է, որ Ոգին նյութականի մեջ ընկղմվելով ու նաև մարդու մեղքերի աջի պատճառով  թողնվեց որ մարդկության մեծ մասը սնվի նաև կենդանիների մսով (Աստվածաշնչում դա լավ ներկայացված է օրինակ տես Ծննդոց գլուխը) ու մասայական բնույթ կրեց սառցե դարաշրջանում ուր միակ սնունդը  բնականաբար կենդանիներն էին և դա արդարացված էր քանզի չկար այլ սննդի միջոց։ Սակայն մարդիկ չկարողացան հրաժարվել իրենց այդ սննդատեսակից նույնիսկ երբ երկիր մոլորակը լցվեց այսքան համեղ ու բազմատեսակ բուսական սննդատեսակներով։ Հտևաբար այժմ, եթե մարդ էսկիմոս չէ և նրանց նման ստիպված չի ապրում սառույցների մեջ՝ ուր միակ սնունդը բնականաբար կենդանու միսն է և դա արդարացված է, ապա ավելի խելամիտ եմ համարում, որ մարդ հրաժարվի կենդանուն սպանելուց և օգտագործի միայն բուսական ծագում ունեցող սնունդ։ 



> Ես միտքը ինձ բավականին հետաքրքրեց: Ի՞նչ ասել է "ապրել սրտով": Կպարզաբանե՞ս խնդրեմ


 Մասնավորեցնելով հարցն այս թեմայի հետ կապված ասեմ, որ "ապրել սրտով" այս դեպքում նշանակում է գիտակցել, որ մեր սեղանին հայտնված մսի այս կտորը կենդանու անասելի տառապանքի շնորհիվ է հայտնվել՝ ինչը եթե զգում ու գիտակցում է մեր սիրտը, պետք է որ չընդունի ու հրաժարվի դրանից, որպեսզի կենդանական այդ սնունդը նաև չդառնա մեր արյունն ու չհոսի մեր սրտի միջով իրեն մեջ կրելով ու ամրապնդելով ցածրագույն զգացողությունները։

----------


## նախշուն

Ողջույն~Երկիր Մեդիան ուզում է հաղորդում պատրաստել նվիրված Վեգան Բուսակերներին, քանի որ Նոյեմբերի մեկը Վեգանների Միջազգային Օրն ~է:Խնդրանք: Հինգշաբթի օրը, Հոկտեմբերի 30-ին, ժամը 12:30 լինել Բուսաբանական այգու մուտքի դիմաց:Խնձոր, Ընկույզ, Թեյատուրմեր, Աշնանային Տերևներ, Տրամադրող-Թարմացնող Մթնոլորտ~Հարցազրույց~ Նկարահանումներ - բուսակերության մասինՇատ կարևոր է Ձեր մասնակցությունը~:Հաղորդումը կարող եք դիտել Նոյեմբերի 1-ինhttp://www.bigfamily.am/eco/forum

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Ես ուզում եմ քննարկենք մի հարց:
> Ինչու են շատերը հրաժարվում մսից, ասելով թե "առողջ սնունդ չի", այս ամենը ճիշտ չի, պետք է ուղղակի ճիշտ կերպով օգտագործել սնունդը:
> Իմ ընկերուհին Բուսակեր էր և երեխա էր սպասում, ու բժիշկը նրան ասեց որ անպայման ամեն օր պետք է մի կտոր միս ուտի, չեմ հիշում ինչ որ անուն ասեց, ինչ որ բանի պակաս կար, հիմա նրա երեխաները մեծացել են արդեն, բայց նա միս ուտում է և նույնիսկ հաճույքով ու ինքն է զարմանում իր վրա:
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է ավելոր քաշ և այլն:
> Դա առաջանում է ավելորդ միս ուտելուց, ես կարելի է ասել երկու օրը մեկ միս եմ ուտում անպայման և ամեն ինչ նորմալ է:


Բուսակերները հիմնականում լինում են նրանք, ովքեր ունեն աղե–ստամքսային պրոբլեմներ. նաեւ կան մարդիք, ովքեր պարզապես ուզում են երկար ապրել։ Երեւի թե հնարավոր լինի ստանալ բոլոր պաշարները՝ պրոտեյին, պոտասիում, կալցյում եւ այլն, բայց դե միսը արեւածաղկի հետ փոխելն էլ խենթություն է։  :Smile:  Ինքս մի երկու տարի փորձել եմ միս չուտել եւ սնվել միայն բույսերով… մի տեսակ տհաճ էր։

----------


## Grieg

> Բուսակերները հիմնականում լինում են նրանք, ովքեր ունեն աղե–ստամքսային պրոբլեմներ. նաեւ կան մարդիք, ովքեր պարզապես ուզում են երկար ապրել։ Երեւի թե հնարավոր լինի ստանալ բոլոր պաշարները՝ պրոտեյին, պոտասիում, կալցյում եւ այլն, բայց դե միսը արեւածաղկի հետ փոխելն էլ խենթություն է։  Ինքս մի երկու տարի փորձել եմ միս չուտել եւ սնվել միայն բույսերով… մի տեսակ տհաճ էր։


Իսկ իմ համար ցավալի է, որ երբ այդքան այլըտրանքներ կան մսեղենին և հեշտությամբ կարելի է ուտել առանց սպանելու..
արեվածաղկից բացի շատ բաներ կան` Նուշ փոփոք խնձոր ոլոռ ոսպ բրինձ հնդկաձավար և այլն, իհարկե եթե մարդ աչքերը փակի մթությունից բացի ուրիշ բան չի տեսնի.. իսկ փնտրողը միշտ ել կգտնի ;-)

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Իսկ իմ համար ցավալի է, որ երբ այդքան այլըտրանքներ կան մսեղենին և հեշտությամբ կարելի է ուտել առանց սպանելու..
> արեվածաղկից բացի շատ բաներ կան` Նուշ փոփոք խնձոր ոլոռ ոսպ բրինձ հնդկաձավար և այլն, իհարկե եթե մարդ աչքերը փակի մթությունից բացի ուրիշ բան չի տեսնի.. իսկ փնտրողը միշտ ել կգտնի ;-)


Աստվածաշնչային խոսքեր ասացիր  :Smile:  Փնտրիր եւ կգտնես։  :Ok:  Լրիվ համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ։ Բայց դե չի ստացվում այդպես… Ընկերներիս հետ առիթների ժաման հիմանակում փորձում եմ ձուկ ուտել. Մսի խորովածից էլ չի լինում հրաժարվել  :Wink:

----------


## Rhayader

Անձամբ ես համարում եմ որ բոլոր կենդանի արարածներն էլ բաժանվում են գիշատիչների ու խոտակերների: Ես արտահայտված գիշատիչ եմ, նույնիսկ հաճույք եմ ստանում ուրիշ կենդանի արարածի սպանելուց և ուտելուց: Բայց դա, իհարկե, չեմ պարտադրում ուրիշներին:

----------


## նախշուն

*Ողջույն*
Վաղը, Նոյեմբերի* 1-ին*, ժամը *11:00 -*ին *Երկիր Մեդիա*-ով դիտեք բուսակերների մասին փոքրիկ ռեպորտաժ:
Ի դեպ, ուղիղ եթերում հարցազրույցը կվարի *Յոգ Կարենը* և *հումակեր Պիտերը*:
*Խնդրանք:* Եթե ունեք տեխնիկական հնարավորություններ, ձայնագրեք տեսանյութը մեր ապագա հայկական բուսակերական կայքի համար~
Շնորհակալ եմ
*http://bigfamily.am/veg*

----------


## նախշուն

Նոյեմբերի 1-ը Վեգանների՝ բուսակերների միջազգային օրն է, որ տոնվում է 1994թ-ից՝ ի պատիվ «Վեգանների հասարակության» ստեղծման: Վեգանը բուսակեր բառի անգլերեն թարգմանության կրճատ ձևն է, այդպես կոչվում են այն մարդիկ, ովքեր բացառում են կենդանական սնունդը, հագուստը կամ կենդանական աշխարհի որևէ այլ շահագործման ձև:
Վեգանների միջազգային օրը տոնում են նաև հայ բուսակերները:

Օվսաննան հրավիրում է բոլոր բուսակերիներին  իրենց տուն ԽՆՋՈՒՅՔԻ` *տոնելու, նշելու, զվարճանալու~~*

----------


## նախշուն

Հարգելի բուսակերներ, Խնդրում եմ գրեք, թե որքան ծախս եք անում ՆՈՐ ՏԱՐՎԱ համար~~ ::}:  Շատ հետաքրքիր է համեմատել~~

----------


## Apsara

Մարիշ ջան որպս նորաստեղծ ընտանիքի բուսակեր «տանտիկին» ասեմ, որ առանձնապես չի տարբերվում մսակերների ծախսերից, դե մենակ խոզի բուդը չկա և երշիկեղեն չի լնի, չնայած ամուսինս մսակեր է, կարող է ինչ-որ մի կենդանի հայտնվի մեր սեղանին :Sad:

----------


## Grieg

կարծում եմ էական չի ինչքան է գների տարբերությունը, անձամբ ես եթե ստիպված լինեի տասնապատիկը վճարել միևնույն է սատկած դիակ-ի փոխարեն կնախընտրեի առողջ և թարմացնող սնունդ` պնդուկ~պոփոք նուշ խնձոր տանձ մանդարին~ բրինձ ոսպ հնդկացորեն: 
Կենդանիներին մի կերեք թող իրենք ել նոր տարին վայելեն  :Smile: 

~Ի դեպ կարելի ա նշել նոր բարին անտառում բնական եղևնու շուրջը  :Smile:   տաք թեյով և երաժշտությամբ..

----------


## Sunny Stream

> ~Ի դեպ կարելի ա նշել նոր բարին անտառում բնական եղևնու շուրջը   տաք թեյով և երաժշտությամբ..


Ու~խ... խարույկով էլ, մենակ թե պետք ա մտածել, թե ինչ կարելի է վառել...

----------


## Bergmann

> Ու~խ... խարույկով էլ, մենակ թե պետք ա մտածել, թե ինչ կարելի է վառել...


Դե.. կարելի ա վառել եղևնին  :Jpit:   եթե ավելի լուրջ, ցանկության դեպքում փայտ կճարվի  :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Դե.. կարելի ա վառել եղևնին   եթե ավելի լուրջ, ցանկության դեպքում փայտ կճարվի


Ի՞նչ փայտ... փայտը ծառա ինքնելա ուզում նոր տարին դիմավորի  :Jpit:

----------


## Apsara

> կարծում եմ էական չի ինչքան է գների տարբերությունը, անձամբ ես եթե ստիպված լինեի տասնապատիկը վճարել միևնույն է սատկած դիակ-ի փոխարեն կնախընտրեի առողջ և թարմացնող սնունդ` պնդուկ~պոփոք նուշ խնձոր տանձ մանդարին~ բրինձ ոսպ հնդկացորեն: 
> Կենդանիներին մի կերեք թող իրենք ել նոր տարին վայելեն 
> 
> ~Ի դեպ կարելի ա նշել նոր բարին անտառում բնական եղևնու շուրջը   տաք թեյով և երաժշտությամբ..


Դե սատկած դիակը մորթած կենդանուց շատա տարբերվում, ու մեկ էլ կարելի է հարգանքով խոսել մյուս մարդկանց նկատմամբ, ովքեր կենդանիներ ուտում են, ոնց բուծում են, նենց էլ ուտում են, դա իրանց իրավունքն ու ընտրություննա :Ok: 

Իսկ Նոր տարին բաց անտառում ցերեկը լավ կլինի, իսկ գիշերը ցուրտ կլինի, համ էլ զգույշ անտառը պաժառ չտաք

Ուզում եմ բոլոր բուսակերներին դիմել և հիշեցնել, որ այն ինչ քարոզվում ու պարտադրվում է, երբեք ընդունելի չի լինի, իսկ այն ինչ լուռ օրինակ է ծառայում դանդաղ բայց հիմնովին տեղ է գրավում մարդկանց մեջ

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> կարծում եմ էական չի ինչքան է գների տարբերությունը, անձամբ ես եթե ստիպված լինեի տասնապատիկը վճարել միևնույն է *սատկած դիակ-ի փոխարեն* կնախընտրեի առողջ և թարմացնող սնունդ` պնդուկ~պոփոք նուշ խնձոր տանձ մանդարին~ բրինձ ոսպ հնդկացորեն: 
> ....


Այսպիսի արտահայտություններով մսակեր մարդկանց մեջ առաջացնում էք դիմադրություն ձեր խոսքերի վերաբերյալ: 

Բուսակերները հիմանկանում բուսակերության համար առաջ են քաշում 2 հինարար դրույթ: Առաջինը դա էթիկական կողմն է կենդանի չսպանելու համար: Ընդհանրապես բուսակերությունը որպես կենդանիներին չսպանելու միջոց չեմ ընդունում էն մարդկանց կողմից ովքեր դրա հետ միաժամանակ կրում են կաշվե իրեր(կոշիկ, գոտի, և այլն): Իմ համար նման խոսքը արժեք չունի: Էս պահին այդպիսի բուսակեր ես դեռ չեմ ճանաչում: Միգուցե քիչ եմ ճանաաչում, համենայն դեպս դեռ չեմ ճանաչում: Անդրադառնանք բուսակերության հիմնարար 2-րդ դրույթին, այն է, մսի մարդու առողջությանը վնասին: Խնդրում եմ ներկայացնել գիտական հետազոտությունների արդյունքներ, որտեղ ուսումնասիրություններ են կատարված սարերում մեծացած կենդանու մսի վնասակարության մասին ու զուգահեռաբար ներկայացվի տոննայով քիմիկատներով աճեցված մրգա-բանջարեղենի տված վնասը: Դրան գումարած նաև պահածոյացրած բազմաթիվ բաները իրենց կոնսերվանտներով հանդերձ:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Բայց ո՞նց կարելիա մենակ բույսեր ուտել, բա էն համով բաները, որ մսից են  :Think:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Բայց ո՞նց կարելիա մենակ բույսեր ուտել, բա էն համով բաները, որ մսից են


Շատ սովորական
Դրանից դեռ մարդ չի մահացել  :Wink: 

նույն կերպ չինացին քեզ կարողա հարցնի ոնց կարելիա ախր էն համով ճիճուները կամ շան միսը չուտել:  :Wink:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Շատ սովորական
> Դրանից դեռ մարդ չի մահացել 
> 
> նույն կերպ չինացին քեզ կարողա հարցնի ոնց կարելիա ախր էն համով ճիճուները կամ շան միսը չուտել:


Ի՞նձ, չի կարա  :LOL:  ես կարամ ուտեմ  :Tongue:

----------


## Grieg

> Դե սատկած դիակը մորթած կենդանուց շատա տարբերվում, ու մեկ էլ կարելի է հարգանքով խոսել մյուս մարդկանց նկատմամբ,


իմ համար կենդանին կեդնանի է կենդնանի.. սպանվածի և իր մայով մահացածի միջև գուցե տարբերություն կա քանի որ սպանվելուց կենդանին ծանր ցավեր և վախ է ապրում ինչը անհեևտանք չի մնում, բայց միևնույն է  որպես հետևանք երկու դեպքում ել ունենք անշունչ դի և  ես չեմ պատրաստում իրերը իրենց անունով չասել քանի որ դա ընդունված չի կամ մարդկանց դա դուր չի գալիս:




> ովքեր կենդանիներ ուտում են, ոնց բուծում են, նենց էլ ուտում են, դա իրանց իրավունքն ու ընտրություննա


Մարդիկ երեխաեն ունենում դա չի նշանակում որ ոնց ծնել են տենցել կարան ապխտած երշիկ նրանից պատրաստեն, ճիշտ է մարդը և կենդանին տարբեր են, սակայն նաև ընդհանուր բաներ ունեն, 
ընդհանրապես սպանելու իրավունքը դա շատ նուրբ գաղափար է օրինակ եթե ես ասեմ որ ոչմեկին թույլ չեմ տա սպանել իմ շանը և նրանից նոր տարվա կերակուր պատրաստել, երևի ասածս հասկանալի կլինի.. միս ուտելու հրաժարվելու դեպքում այդ "իմ" մասնիկը ուղղակի դուրս է գալիս.. դա իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով դրական երևույթ է ոչ միայն սննունդի առումով այլ նաև շատ այլ հարցերում:





> Իսկ Նոր տարին բաց անտառում ցերեկը լավ կլինի, իսկ գիշերը ցուրտ կլինի, համ էլ զգույշ անտառը պաժառ չտաք


Ոմանց համար ցերեկեը լավ կլինի ոմանց համար գիշերը  :Tongue:  , պաժառ քցելուց առաջ դեռ պետք ա կրակ անել կարանալ  :LOL: 
համ ել շատ բուսակերներ ցրտից չեն վախում   :Tongue: 




> Ուզում եմ բոլոր բուսակերներին դիմել և հիշեցնել, որ այն ինչ քարոզվում ու պարտադրվում է, երբեք ընդունելի չի լինի, իսկ այն ինչ լուռ օրինակ է ծառայում դանդաղ բայց հիմնովին տեղ է գրավում մարդկանց մեջ


Ես նույնպես կողմ չեմ ֆանատիզմին, սակայն ֆանատիզմը միակողմանի չի լինում և ըստ իս խոսքերի մեջ մեկմեկ պակասում է գիտակցության մասնիկը, այսինքն մարդը ռոբոտի նման է ընկալում իր սնունդը:





> Այսպիսի արտահայտություններով մսակեր մարդկանց մեջ առաջացնում էք դիմադրություն ձեր խոսքերի վերաբերյալ:


կարծում եմ դա մարդուց է գալիս , եթե մարդ մտադրված է ամեն կերպ դիմադրել որևէ մտքի նա միշտ ել ինչ որ մի պատճառ կգտնի:
եթե մարդ փորձում է գտնել նա կգտնի ու ինչ որ մարդու ինչ որ գրառման գրելաձևը դժվար թե ազդի նրա վրա:





> Բուսակերները հիմանկանում բուսակերության համար առաջ են քաշում 2 հինարար դրույթ: Առաջինը դա էթիկական կողմն է կենդանի չսպանելու համար: Ընդհանրապես բուսակերությունը որպես կենդանիներին չսպանելու միջոց չեմ ընդունում էն մարդկանց կողմից ովքեր դրա հետ միաժամանակ կրում են կաշվե իրեր(կոշիկ, գոտի, և այլն): Իմ համար նման խոսքը արժեք չունի: Էս պահին այդպիսի բուսակեր ես դեռ չեմ ճանաչում: Միգուցե քիչ եմ ճանաաչում, համենայն դեպս դեռ չեմ ճանաչում: Անդրադառնանք բուսակերության հիմնարար 2-րդ դրույթին, այն է, մսի մարդու առողջությանը վնասին: Խնդրում եմ ներկայացնել գիտական հետազոտությունների արդյունքներ, որտեղ ուսումնասիրություններ են կատարված սարերում մեծացած կենդանու մսի վնասակարության մասին ու զուգահեռաբար ներկայացվի տոննայով քիմիկատներով աճեցված մրգա-բանջարեղենի տված վնասը: Դրան գումարած նաև պահածոյացրած բազմաթիվ բաները իրենց կոնսերվանտներով հանդերձ:


իմ կարծիքով դու ընդհանրացնում ես և ոչ այնքան դրական տեսանկյունից..կաշվե հագուստին  փոխարինող կա, քիմիկատներով աճեցված մրգերին փոխարեն կա էկոլոգիապես մաքուր միրգ: Բացի դրանից թող ամեն մարդ իր չափով խթանի առանց սպանության ապրելակերպը, ինչքանել այն լինի անձամբ իմ համար դա ավելի լավ է քան նրա կողմից բացարձակ անտարբերությունը կենդանիների  նկատմամբ..: Առողջության հարցում ինտերնետում ավելի քան բավարար նյութեր կգտնես, սակայն իմ կարծիքով  ավելի հեշտ է օրինակ երկու ամսով հրաժարվել մսից և նկատել փոփոխությունները :

----------


## Grieg

> Բայց ո՞նց կարելիա մենակ բույսեր ուտել, բա էն համով բաները, որ մսից են


իսկ ինչպես կարելի է առանց ծխախոտի ծխի ապրել ? կամ առանց առավոտյան մի քանի բաժակ օղի օգտագործելու ? կամ առանց մարիխուանա-ի ? ինչպես են ապրում  բոլոր այդ "դժբախտ" մարդիկ?

----------


## Հայկօ

> իսկ ինչպես կարելի է առանց ծխախոտի ծխի ապրել ? կամ առանց առավոտյան մի քանի բաժակ օղի օգտագործելու ? կամ առանց մարիխուանա-ի ? ինչպես են ապրում  բոլոր այդ "դժբախտ" մարդիկ?


Բուսական կյանքով:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> համ ել շատ բուսակերներ ցրտից չեն վախում


Ինչ որ կերպ կապ ունի բուսակերության հետ :Think:  , Հեչ օրինաչափություն չեմ նկատել մրսկանության ու մսակերության մեջ:  :Think: 



> կարծում եմ դա մարդուց է գալիս , եթե մարդ մտադրված է ամեն կերպ դիմադրել որևէ մտքի նա միշտ ել ինչ որ մի պատճառ կգտնի:
> եթե մարդ փորձում է գտնել նա կգտնի ու ինչ որ մարդու ինչ որ գրառման գրելաձևը դժվար թե ազդի նրա վրա:


Ոչ, ամենևին մտադրված չեմ որևէ կերպ դիմադրել, ուղղակի մսակերին դիակակեր ասելը նման է նրան որ բուսակերին ասում են խոտակեր:  :Xeloq: 



> *իմ կարծիքով դու ընդհանրացնում ես և ոչ այնքան դրական տեսանկյունից.*.կաշվե հագուստին  փոխարինող կա, քիմիկատներով աճեցված մրգերին փոխարեն կա էկոլոգիապես մաքուր միրգ: Բացի դրանից թող ամեն մարդ իր չափով խթանի առանց սպանության ապրելակերպը, ինչքանել այն լինի անձամբ իմ համար դա ավելի լավ է քան նրա կողմից բացարձակ անտարբերությունը կենդանիների  նկատմամբ..: Առողջության հարցում ինտերնետում ավելի քան բավարար նյութեր կգտնես, սակայն իմ կարծիքով  ավելի հեշտ է օրինակ երկու ամսով հրաժարվել մսից և նկատել փոփոխությունները:


Վարդան ջան ի՞նչն եմ ընդհանրացնում ու ոչ այնքան դրական կողմից: Թավացրած մասը ընդհանրապես չհասկացա ինչ ինկատի ունեիր: Փակագծերը կբացե՞ս: 
Հագուստ չէի գրել ճիշտն ասած որովհետև դա փոխարինելը հեշտա ստացվում: Կոշիկներին էլ փոխարինող բաներ կան բայց չգիտես ինչի դրանք չեն օգտագործվում: Էլի եմ ասում ես բուսակեր չգիտեմ, որ կաշվե կոշիկ չհագնի: Ու էտ դեպքում խոսքերը կենդանիներին չսպանելու մասին չափազանց սին են թվում: 
Մի հարց առաջացավ: Եթե մարդը մկան թակարդ է դնում ու մուկ սպանում դա նորի՞ց բարբարոսություն է: Իսկ երբ կատուն է այդ նույն մկանը սպանու՞մ: 
Ճիշտն ասած նման հարցերով միշտ ուղարկվում եմ սեփական որոնումներ անելու: Կօգնե՞ս միասին նյութեր գտնելու, մասնավորապես թե մսի մեջ պարունակվող որ նյութը հատկապես որ օրգաններին ինչ վնաս է պատճառում: Բանակում ամիսուկես եղել է չեմ կերել, առանձնապես ոչ մի տարբերություն չեմ զգացել:

----------


## Հայկօ

> մսակերին դիակակեր ասելը նման է նրան որ բուսակերին ասում են խոտակեր:


+ 1

----------


## CCoder

Մարդիկ մի կերեք բույսերին, նրանք նույնպես կենդանի օրգանիզմներ են !!!

----------


## Սամվել

> Մարդիկ մի կերեք բույսերին, նրանք նույնպես կենդանի օրգանիզմներ են !!!


Հա բա էս մի շաբաթա էտ եմ տալկատ անում ... Բույսերն էլ են մեղք...

Ճիշտը հող–մող ուտելնա...  :Ok:

----------


## ihusik

Նախ ասեմ, որ միայն երկու նկատառումից (բարոյական և առողջական) ելնելով չէ որ մարդիկ հրաժարվում են անմարդկային տանջանքներով և վերջին հաշվով իր մահով մեր ստամոքսներն լցնելու գեղեցիկ ու հնչեղ ´միս´ կոչվածից, այլ նաև հոգեբանական՝ երբ մարդ հասկանում և գիտակցում է այն ամենը թե ինչ է զգում կենդանի էակն նրան մորթելուց ու նաև բանական մարդը պետք է փորձի զգա այն ինչ կզգա այն կենդանին, որին մորթում են և դրանից հետո ասի ճի՞շտ է միս ուտելն թե՞ ոչ և նաև հոգևոր նկատառումից՝ անձամբ ես չեմ պատկերացնում, որ մարդ ասի Աստված սեր է ու միս ուտի՝ իր բոլոր արդեն նկարագրածիցս նաև ելնելով։ 

Թե ինչպես կարող է միս օգտագործելը վնասի մարդու առողջությանը. այդ մասին ու նաև ընդհանրապես այդ թեմայի մասին ռուսերեն լավ գրականություն ունեմ պարզապես այստեղ հարմար չէ տեղադրել նախ որ ռուսերեն է և հետո էլ ամբողջ ծավալով հնարավոր չէ, բայց եթե հետաքրքրվում եք, կարող եք նամակով հայտնեք ձեր mail հասցեն և ես կուղարկեմ։

Փորձեմ երկու փոքրիկ հադված կցել հենց առողջության մասին (եթե ստացվի)

Սա Անահիտի թարգմանությունից մի հատված է ահա.
*ԲՈՒՍԱԿԵՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ԵՎ ՖԻԶԻԿԱԿԱՆ ԱՌՈՂՋՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ:* 
Բուսակերների ու մսակերների առողջության վիճակների բազմաթիվ համեմատական հետազոտությունները (այդ հետազոտությունների ընդհանուր ամփոփումը բոլոր հղումներով տես §Ամեն ինչ բուսակերության մասին¦ գրքում) պարզորոշ կերպով վկայում է բուսակերական սննդի բազմապիսի առավելությունների մասին: Որոշ հիվանդություններ, օրինակ` զարկերակային հիպերտենզիան, միզաթթվային դիաթեզը, կույր աղիքի բորբոքումը և շատ ուրիշներ, բուսակերների շրջանում գրեթե բոլորովին չեն հանդիպում (նկատենք, որ ԽՍՀՄ-ում 1979 թ. տվյալներով բոլոր անհապաղ վիրահատությունների 85%-ը կատարվում էր կույր աղիքի սուր բորբոքման պատճառով` տարեկան մոտավորապես 500.000): Ուրիշ շատ հիվանդություններ նրանց մոտ զգալիորեն ավելի հազվադեպ են առաջանում: Այսպես, ԳՖՀ-ի առողջապահության հարցերով §Տեղեկություններ-փորձաքննություն¦ Ֆեդերալ գերատեսչությունը, զանազան հետազոտությունների հղումներ անելով, հաստատում է, որ այդ հետազոտությունները §պարզորոշ կերպով ցույց տվեցին, որ բուսակերների մեջ ռիսկի գործոնները շատ ավելի հազվադեպ են հանդիպում, քան սննդում մսամթերք գործածող մարդկանց շրջանում¦: Նրանց ճնշումն ավելի ցածր է, քաշն ավելի պակաս, և արյան մեջ ճարպերի պարունակության ցուցանիշներն ավելի լավ են: Բուսակերների շրջանում ավելի հազվադեպ են նյութափոխանակության խանգարումները, սրտանոթային հիանդությունները, շաքարախտն ու հոդատապը և, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, աղիների քաղցկեղը:
	Օրգանիզմին կենդանական սպիտակուցների անհրաժեշտության¦, §մսամթերքում անփոխարինելի ամինոթթուների առկայության¦, §առանց մսի օգտագործման ծանր ֆիզիկական աշխատանքի անընդունակության¦ մասին տեսությունները բուսակերության կողմնակիցները հերքում են գիտական տեսակետից, բայց, նախ և առաջ, բազմաթիվ պատմական հակաօրինակների վկայակոչմամբ (միս չէին ուտում հռոմեացի ռազմիկները, Սուվորովի զինվորները և շատ ուրիշներ, բուսակերներ են եղել և են հայտնի շատ մարզիկներ, որոնց թվում կան Օլիմպիական խաղերի չեմպիոններ և այլն): Այս և նմանատիպ այլ հետազոտությունների  ու պատմական փաստերի արդյունքների հրապարակման հետևանքը եղավ Արևմուտքում մսակերության նկատմամբ այն վերաբերմունքի տարածումը, ըստ որի վերջինս երբեմն հաճելի, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ վնասակար զբաղմունք է (ինչպես ծխելը), որով մարդիկ զբաղվում են սովորության համաձայն և թուլությունից :

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Մարդիկ մի կերեք բույսերին, նրանք նույնպես կենդանի օրգանիզմներ են !!!





> Հա բա էս մի շաբաթա էտ եմ տալկատ անում ... Բույսերն էլ են մեղք...
> 
> Ճիշտը հող–մող ուտելնա...


Լավ էլ մի ծայրահեղացրեք ամեն ինչ, բույսերը հաստատ որ ամենաքիչը ցավ չեն զգում:

----------


## Սամվել

> Լավ էլ մի ծայրահեղացրեք ամեն ինչ, բույսերը հաստատ որ ամենաքիչը ցավ չեն զգում:


Ի՞Նչ գիտես  :This: 

Բայց Դու ինչ դաժանն ես  :This:

----------


## Grieg

միրգ ուտելուց ծառը չես կտրում  և հաջորդ տարի նույնպես ծառը կպարգևի մրգեր.
ի դեպ պատրաստվում է հայալեզու կայք բուսակերության մասին  :Smile:

----------


## CCoder

> Նախ ասեմ, որ միայն երկու նկատառումից (բարոյական և առողջական) ելնելով չէ որ մարդիկ հրաժարվում են անմարդկային տանջանքներով և վերջին հաշվով իր մահով մեր ստամոքսներն լցնելու գեղեցիկ ու հնչեղ ´միս´ կոչվածից, այլ նաև հոգեբանական՝ երբ մարդ հասկանում և գիտակցում է այն ամենը թե ինչ է զգում կենդանի էակն նրան մորթելուց ու նաև բանական մարդը պետք է փորձի զգա այն ինչ կզգա այն կենդանին, որին մորթում են և դրանից հետո ասի ճի՞շտ է միս ուտելն թե՞ ոչ և նաև հոգևոր նկատառումից՝ անձամբ ես չեմ պատկերացնում, որ մարդ ասի Աստված սեր է ու միս ուտի՝ իր բոլոր արդեն նկարագրածիցս նաև ելնելով։


Եթե ձեզ դուր չի գալիս այն, որ կենդանուն մորթելուց նա տանջվելով է մահանում, ապա եթե մենք չմորթենք կամ կուտեն գիշատիչները ուտելուց առաջ «դաժանորեն» խեղդամահ անելով, կամ տանջվելով կմահանա ինչ որ հիվանդությունից, կամ էլ հազվադեպ դեպքերում կհասնի խոր ծերության և սրտի կանգառի պատճառով կմահանա ուղեղի և ներքին օրգանների թթվածնային անբավարարությունից (նույն խեղդամահը)։ Բնությունն է այդպիսին մեկի մահը կյանք է մյուսի համար։ Գայլերը ուտում են «խեղճ» եղնիկներին, եկեք գայլերին ոչնչացնենք։




> Թե ինչպես կարող է միս օգտագործելը վնասի մարդու առողջությանը. այդ մասին ու նաև ընդհանրապես այդ թեմայի մասին ռուսերեն լավ գրականություն ունեմ պարզապես այստեղ հարմար չէ տեղադրել նախ որ ռուսերեն է և հետո էլ ամբողջ ծավալով հնարավոր չէ, բայց եթե հետաքրքրվում եք, կարող եք նամակով հայտնեք ձեր mail հասցեն և ես կուղարկեմ։


Եթե ման գաք հակառակ ուղղվածության հոդվածներ ու գրականություն կգտնեք։ Այնպես, որ այդ գրականությունը, որպես հիմք ընդունվել չի կարող։ Ագռավը լեշ է ուտում, ապրում է 100 տարի։




> Առանց մսի օգտագործման ծանր ֆիզիկական աշխատանքի անընդունակության¦ մասին տեսությունները բուսակերության կողմնակիցները հերքում են գիտական տեսակետից, բայց, նախ և առաջ, բազմաթիվ պատմական հակաօրինակների վկայակոչմամբ (միս չէին ուտում հռոմեացի ռազմիկները, Սուվորովի զինվորները և շատ ուրիշներ, բուսակերներ են եղել և են հայտնի շատ մարզիկներ, որոնց թվում կան Օլիմպիական խաղերի չեմպիոններ և այլն): Այս և նմանատիպ այլ հետազոտությունների  ու պատմական փաստերի արդյունքների հրապարակման հետևանքը եղավ Արևմուտքում մսակերության նկատմամբ այն վերաբերմունքի տարածումը, ըստ որի վերջինս երբեմն հաճելի, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ վնասակար զբաղմունք է (ինչպես ծխելը), որով մարդիկ զբաղվում են սովորության համաձայն և թուլությունից :


Փորձեք ինտերնետում փնտրել рацион римских солдат Ես փնտրեցի ու տեսա, որ և հռոմեացիները և Սուվորովի զինվորները լավ էլ միս կերել են։ Երևի գիրք գրողը բուսակեր է եղել ու հույսը դրել է կարդացողների պատմությունից անտեղյակության վրա։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ոչ, ամենևին մտադրված չեմ որևէ կերպ դիմադրել, ուղղակի մսակերին դիակակեր ասելը նման է նրան որ բուսակերին ասում են խոտակեր:


Դրանք նման են միայն այնքանով, որքանով որ երկուսն էլ վիրավորական են հնչում, իսկ ընդհանրապես սպանված կենդանին դիակ է (կենդանի արարածը կամ ողջ է լինում, կամ մեռած, այլ տարբերակ, ցավոք, չկա), իսկ նրան ուտողը՝ համապատասխանաբար դիակակեր է ստացվում՝ անկախ նրանից, թե այդ հանգամանքը որքանով է նրան դուր գալիս։ Մինչդեռ բուսակերը շատ ավելի լայն հասկացություն է, քան խոտակերը, քանի որ մրգերը, բանջարեղենն ու հացահատիկները խոտ չեն, բայց բույս են, որոնք, ի դեպ, մսակերներն էլ են ուտում, հիմա ի՞նչ, համարենք, որ մսակերները համ դիակակեր են, համ էլ խոտակե՞ր։ Ի դեպ, մարդն իր բնույթով ի սկզբանե պտղակեր է, ի տարբերություն, ասենք, խոտակեր և մսակեր կենդանիների, չնայած մարդն իր կազմախոսական կառուցվածքով անհամեմատ ավելի մոտ է խոտակերներին, քան գիշակերներին: Ու էդ բոլորն էս թեմայում գրվել է, բայց դե ու՞մ էր հետաքրքրում, որ կարդային։ Չէ՞ որ բոլոր ոչ բուսակերներն էս թեմա մտնում են ոչ թե բուսակերության մասին տեղեկություններ ստանալու, այլ, առանց գրված նյութերը կարդալու, միայն բուսակերության մեջ կեղտ բռնելու ու իրենց հեղինակավոր մսակերական կարծիքը հայտնելու համար, որը, որպես կանոն, հիմնված է լինում զուտ կոկորդային հաճույքների վրա, ուրիշ ոչ մի լուրջ փաստարկ մինչև հիմա համարյա չեմ հանդիպել։



> Կոշիկներին էլ փոխարինող բաներ կան բայց չգիտես ինչի դրանք չեն օգտագործվում: Էլի եմ ասում ես բուսակեր չգիտեմ, որ կաշվե կոշիկ չհագնի: Ու էտ դեպքում խոսքերը կենդանիներին չսպանելու մասին չափազանց սին են թվում:


Եթե մի քանի հոգու գիտես, որ կաշվե կոշիկ են հագնում, էդ դեռ շատ քիչ է նման եզրակացություն անելու ու դա բոլոր բուսակերների վրա տարածելու համար։ Օրինակ, ես գիտակցաբար չեմ կրում կաշվե կոշիկ։  :Wink:  




> Ճիշտն ասած նման հարցերով միշտ ուղարկվում եմ սեփական որոնումներ անելու: Կօգնե՞ս միասին նյութեր գտնելու, մասնավորապես թե մսի մեջ պարունակվող որ նյութը հատկապես որ օրգաններին ինչ վնաս է պատճառում:


Նրանք, ովքեր իսկապես հետաքրքրված են գտնելու հարցում, միշտ էլ գտնում են էդպիսի նյութեր, էս թեմայում էլ, ի դեպ, ահագին կան, բայց եթե մարդն ի սկզբանե տրամադրված է բուսակերությունն անիմաստ կամ վնասակար համարելուն, ապա նրան ոչ մի կերպ որևէ բան չես ապացուցի, նույնիսկ եթե բազմաթիվ գիտական նյութեր, փաստեր ու վիճակագրական տվյալներ ներկայացնես։ Էստեղ գրառում անող մսակերներից քանի՞սը կարող են ասել, որ կարդացել են թեման ու դրանում ներկայացված բազմաթիվ նյութերը բուսակերության մասին։ Մի քանի տասնյակի մեջ երևի հազիվ մի քանի հոգի գտնվի կամ չգտնվի։ Բայց հավեսով հակաճառում են բոլորը։

----------


## Սամվել

> միրգ ուտելուց ծառը չես կտրում  և հաջորդ տարի նույնպես ծառը կպարգևի մրգեր.
> ի դեպ պատրաստվում է հայալեզու կայք բուսակերության մասին


Էս նույն տրամաբանությամբ ասենք Ճտի խորոված ուտողը կարա մտածի որ էտ Հավը մեկա էլի Ճուտ կունենա... 
Գառան խորոված ուտողն էլ կարա մտածի որ էտ Ոչխարը էլի ձագ կունենա...  :Wink: 

Ուրիշ բանա որ ասեք մեզ միս դուր չի գալիս... կամ ասենք մենք գտնում ենք որ Բուսակերությունը օգտակար է առողջությանը... 

Բայց որ ասում եք կենդանիները մեղք են ծիծաղելի է առնվազն... քանի որ նույն տրամաբանությամբ կարելի է խղճալ նաև բույսերին ու սովամահ լինել... 

Բնությունը միշտ էլ եղել է գոյության կռիվ..  :Wink:

----------


## Արշակ

> Բայց որ ասում եք կենդանիները մեղք են ծիծաղելի է առնվազն... քանի որ նույն տրամաբանությամբ կարելի է խղճալ նաև բույսերին ու սովամահ լինել...


1. Բույսերի նյարդային համակարգը անհամեմատ ավելի թույլ է զարգացած, նենց որ ցավի ու տառապանքի առումով համեմատելու չի կենդանիների հետ։
2. Կենդանիների դեպքում կյանք–մահ անցումը շատ կտրուկ է, որից հետո սկսում է ինտենսիվ նեխման պրոցես։ Բնականաբար թունավոր հետևանքներով էդ կենդանու միսը ուտողի համար։ Նեխման պրոցեսը դանդաղեցելու համար օգտագործվում են քիմիական նյութեր, որոնք ևս խիստ թունավոր են։  :Wink: 
Իսկ բույսերի դեպքում կյանքից մահվան անցնելու պրոցեսը շատ ավելի դանդաղ ու հարաբերական է։

Իսկ ընդհանրապես, մսեղեն չօգտագործելու նպատակահարմարության հիմնավորումները բազմաթիվ ու բազմակողմանի են։ Իսկ օգտագործելու ոչ մի անհրաժեշտություն չկա։ 
Բացի երևի նրանից, որ մարդ կա ասում է. «Ախր շատ համովա, առանց միս կյանք չունեմ»։ :Smile:  
Դա էլ սովորության հարց է։ Հլը մի քանի տարի միս մի կեր, տես դրանից հետո ոնց կզզվես մսից։ Մինչդեռ օրինակ մրգերի կամ հացահատիկի դեպքում նման բան չի լինում։

----------


## Արշակ

Ի դեպ, հայտնի փաստ է, որ կենդանի օրգանիզմը ինչքան ավելի բարձ կարգի է (նյարդային համակարգի ու ընդհանրապես զարգացման մակարդակով), էնքան դրանով սնվելն էվելի վնասակար է առողջությանը, այսինքն՝ վնաս/օգուտ հարաբերությունն ավելի մեծ է։ 
Այսինքն՝ թռչնի միսն ավելի վնասակար է, քան ձկանը, կաթնասուններինն ավելի վնասակար է, քան թռչնինը։
Իսկ բույսերն էս առումով շատ ավելի ցածր մակարդակի վրա են, քան կենդանիները։

----------


## Enigmatic

> Մարդիկ մի կերեք բույսերին, նրանք նույնպես կենդանի օրգանիզմներ են !!!


ԷԷԷէ տենց լինի վապշե պետքա սոված մնանք ,որ ոչմիբանի չվնասենք :Sad:   տեչե էս մի կեր էն մի կեր,ինչ սիրտս ուզումա ուտում եմ,բայց տենց մսակեր չեմ,խորոված եմ շաաաաաաատ սիրում :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Elmo

> Դա էլ սովորության հարց է։ Հլը մի քանի տարի միս մի կեր, տես դրանից հետո ոնց կզզվես մսից։ Մինչդեռ օրինակ մրգերի կամ հացահատիկի դեպքում նման բան չի լինում։


Ահագին կարելի ա վիճել էս թեմայով, բայց մի անվիճելի փաստ կա; Մարդը ոչ գիշատիչ ա, ոչ բուսակեր: Մարդը ամենակեր ա: Բնության մեջ կա տենց կատեգորիա՝ ամենակերներ: Օրինակ՝ արջը:
Հիմա ամենակերների մոտ այս կամ այն սնունդը 100 տոկոսանոց փոխարինելը խնդիր չի, ճաշակի հարց ա:
Իսկ կենդանի սպանելը, մսի նեխման պրոցեսի ինտենսիվությունը և այլ բաներ լրիվ բնության կողմից կարգավորված են: Են ինչը մի տեսակի համար մահացու թույն ա, օրինակ նեխած միսը, մյուսի համար սննդարար ու համեղ ճաշ ա, օրինակ անգղի համար: Եթե տվյալ տեսակը մսակեր ա, ուրեմն ինքը կարա առանց պրոբլեմ թարմ կամ մի քանի օրեկան, կամ կոնսերվացրած միս ուտի, եթե լեշակեր ա, կարա շատ հանգիստ ամենանեխած միսն ուտի, մեջի լրիվ «օգտակար» բակտերիաներով, ճիճուներով և այլն... իրա օրգանիզմը հենց դրա համար ա: Իսկ ամենակերների մոտ կոնկրետ ռացիոն չկա: Նույն արջը շատ հանգիստ կարա հրաժարվի մսից, տեղը ուրիշ մթերքներ ուտի ու նորմալ էլ ապրի:
Կենդանիներին խղճալու տեսակետից իմ կարծիքը հետևյալն ա:
- վայրի կենդանիներին պետք չի որսալ ու ուտել, իրանք առանց էդ էլ սննդի շղթայում են, ու իրանք իրանց որսողներն ունեն, ու ամեն ինչ բալանսի մեջ ա:
- ընտանի կենդանիները առանց մարդու չեն էլ կարա ապրեն: Օրինակ ընտանի կովը, խոսը, ոչխարը բնության գրկում 1 օրում կվերանան: Նրանց աճացնում ա մարդը ու «որսում» էլ ա մարդը: Ինքն իրա բալանսն էլ պահում ա: Առյուշների բանի նման, սպանում ա, որ ուրի, բայց ոչ հաճուքի համար, ինչպես որսորդները:

----------


## Grieg

> Ահագին կարելի ա վիճել էս թեմայով, բայց մի անվիճելի փաստ կա; Մարդը ոչ գիշատիչ ա, ոչ բուսակեր: Մարդը ամենակեր ա: Բնության մեջ կա տենց կատեգորիա՝ ամենակերներ: Օրինակ՝ արջը:
> Հիմա ամենակերների մոտ այս կամ այն սնունդը 100 տոկոսանոց փոխարինելը խնդիր չի, ճաշակի հարց ա:
> Իսկ կենդանի սպանելը, մսի նեխման պրոցեսի ինտենսիվությունը և այլ բաներ լրիվ բնության կողմից կարգավորված են: Են ինչը մի տեսակի համար մահացու թույն ա, օրինակ նեխած միսը, մյուսի համար սննդարար ու համեղ ճաշ ա, օրինակ անգղի համար: Եթե տվյալ տեսակը մսակեր ա, ուրեմն ինքը կարա առանց պրոբլեմ թարմ կամ մի քանի օրեկան, կամ կոնսերվացրած միս ուտի, եթե լեշակեր ա, կարա շատ հանգիստ ամենանեխած միսն ուտի, մեջի լրիվ «օգտակար» բակտերիաներով, ճիճուներով և այլն... իրա օրգանիզմը հենց դրա համար ա: Իսկ ամենակերների մոտ կոնկրետ ռացիոն չկա: Նույն արջը շատ հանգիստ կարա հրաժարվի մսից, տեղը ուրիշ մթերքներ ուտի ու նորմալ էլ ապրի:


 ամենակերը միքիչ անհասկանալի տերմին ա,  նույն ձև կարելի ա ասել մարդը կարող է քար կամ երկաթ ուտի և տեղնուտեղը չմեռնի, այսինքն կարծում եմ խնդիրը ոչ թե այն է որ ինչ կարա կամ չի կարա ուտի այլ ինչպիսի հետևանք կունենա սնունդը օրգանիզմի համար եթե այն բերում է վաղ ծերացման օրգանիզմի քայքայման.. խոլեստիրինի աճի և բարձրացված ուռուցքային և սրտի հիվանդությունների  ռիսկի ուրեմն կարելի է հետևություն անել որ այդ տեսակ սննունդը թէև հնարավոր է ուտել սակայն նախատեսված չե առողջ ապրելու համար… 




> Կենդանիներին խղճալու տեսակետից իմ կարծիքը հետևյալն ա:
> - վայրի կենդանիներին պետք չի որսալ ու ուտել, իրանք առանց էդ էլ սննդի շղթայում են, ու իրանք իրանց որսողներն ունեն, ու ամեն ինչ բալանսի մեջ ա:
> - ընտանի կենդանիները առանց մարդու չեն էլ կարա ապրեն: Օրինակ ընտանի կովը, խոսը, ոչխարը բնության գրկում 1 օրում կվերանան: Նրանց աճացնում ա մարդը ու «որսում» էլ ա մարդը: Ինքն իրա բալանսն էլ պահում ա: Առյուշների բանի նման, սպանում ա, որ ուրի, բայց ոչ հաճուքի համար, ինչպես որսորդները:


ընտանի կենդանիները առանց մարդու ապրում են օրինակ Հնդկաստանում, որտեղ կովը քայլող խաշ չե այլ հարգված կենդանի  :Smile: բացի դրանից կենդանիներին չեն աճացնում նրանք բազմանում են.. և մի բան ել մարդ եթե պահում է կենդանի պարտադիր չի նրանից երշիկ կամ բաստուրմա ստանա որպիսի օգուտ ունենա

----------


## Second Chance

Մի ժամանակ կողմ եմ եղել միայն բուսակերությանը 1 հերթին  խղճալով կենդանիներին , չէի ընդունում այն միտքը, որ մի արարածը կարող է ուտելիք դառնալ մյուս արարածի համար , դա սարսափելի անարդար էր թվում ինձ/ Ես մեր բակում մրջյուններ էի պահում ու արգելում էի անգամ նրանց տրորել :Smile:  / : 
Բայց դե մարդը վեր է ավելի քան մյուս կենդանի արարծները :Wink: : Աստված իշխանություն է տվել նրան ամբողջ ստեղծագործության վրա իշխելու, հետևապես մարդը իրավասու է իր հայացողությամբ ուտել այն ինչ իրեն դուր է գալիս,  կամ օգտագործել իր պետքերի համար/ բայց իհարկե պետք է իմաստությամբ վարվի  այդ ամենի հետ  ինչը իրեն վստահված է/  :
Այնպես որ ինձ ամենևին էլ մեղավոր չեմ զգում խանութից հավ կամ այլ մսամթերք գնելով : Բայց ինքս երբեք չէի սպանի որևէ կենդանի արարածի , ինձ ուտելիք սարքելու համար, ինչքան էլ որ դա ինձ համար մեղք գաղափարից դուրս է , պարզապես չէմ կարող դա անել...
Իսկ խանութից գնած միսը ինձ համար նույն է, որ աենք մի կգ ոսպ գնեմ , որովհետև նա արդեն կենդանի չէ նա պարզապես մսամթերք է արդեն...

մնում է արդեն 2 գործոնը՝ օգտակարությունը
Այն կարծիքը թե միսը անփոխարինելի է իր սպտակուցային պաշարի համար չափազանց սխալ կարծիք է, քանի որ բուսականության մեջ հիմնականում ընդեղենի օրինակ  հենց պնդուկի մեջ նույն տիպի սպիտակուցներն են պարունակում, որն անհրաժեշտ է մեր օրգանիզմին ու բնականաբար ավելի օգտակար է ու ավելի նորմալ է մարսվում քան միսը : 

Մի խոսքով հիմա  ավելի շատ առողջ սննդի կողմնակից եմ , չեմ բացառում միսը քիչ քանակներով ու ճիշտ համակցությամբ: Միսն ինքնին այնքան վնասակար չէ որքան նրա սխալ համակցությունը այլ սննդամթերքների հետ՝ օրինակ միսը հացի կամ կարտոֆիլի հետ ուտելիս դուք հաստատ  անմարսություն կունենաք...

----------


## Արշակ

> Ահագին կարելի ա վիճել էս թեմայով, բայց մի անվիճելի փաստ կա; Մարդը ոչ գիշատիչ ա, ոչ բուսակեր: Մարդը ամենակեր ա: Բնության մեջ կա տենց կատեգորիա՝ ամենակերներ: Օրինակ՝ արջը:
> Հիմա ամենակերների մոտ այս կամ այն սնունդը 100 տոկոսանոց փոխարինելը խնդիր չի, ճաշակի հարց ա:
> Իսկ կենդանի սպանելը, մսի նեխման պրոցեսի ինտենսիվությունը և այլ բաներ լրիվ բնության կողմից կարգավորված են: Են ինչը մի տեսակի համար մահացու թույն ա, օրինակ նեխած միսը, մյուսի համար սննդարար ու համեղ ճաշ ա, օրինակ անգղի համար: Եթե տվյալ տեսակը մսակեր ա, ուրեմն ինքը կարա առանց պրոբլեմ թարմ կամ մի քանի օրեկան, կամ կոնսերվացրած միս ուտի, եթե լեշակեր ա, կարա շատ հանգիստ ամենանեխած միսն ուտի, մեջի լրիվ «օգտակար» բակտերիաներով, ճիճուներով և այլն... իրա օրգանիզմը հենց դրա համար ա: Իսկ ամենակերների մոտ կոնկրետ ռացիոն չկա: Նույն արջը շատ հանգիստ կարա հրաժարվի մսից, տեղը ուրիշ մթերքներ ուտի ու նորմալ էլ ապրի:


Ինչքան էլ որ ասում են, որ արջը ամենակեր է, այնուամենայնիվ, արջը պատկանումա գիշատիչների դասին։ Եթե նայենք կառուցվածքին, օրինակ ժանիքներին, ակնհայտորեն գիշատիչի ժանիքներ ունի։ Ինչը չես ասի մարդու դեպքում։ Մարդու ատամների կառուցվածքը, և ոչ միայն, պտղակերի է ու նույնիսկ ավելի մոտ է խոտակերներին, քան գիշատիչներին։
Հա, մարդը շատ բան կարողա ուտի, այլ հարց է, թե որ ուտելիքը ինչքանով օգտակար/վնասակար կլինի։ Ու բազմաթիվ փաստերով ապացուցվում է, որ բուսակերի ռացիոնի դեպքում մարդն ավելի առողջ է լինում։
Իսկ էն, որ նեխած միսը մարդու համար վնասակարա, դա չեմ կարծում, թե ապացուցման կարիք ունի։ Իսկ  էն միսը որը մարդն ուտում է սովորաբար, ոչ թե նեխած չի, այլ համեմատաբար քիչ է նեխած, հետևաբար  համեմատաբար ավելի քիչ է վնաս, քան լրիվ նեխած միսը։ Բայց ամեն դեպքում, կենդանու մահից անմիջապես հետո միսը սկսում է նեխել։

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ինչքան էլ որ ասում են, որ արջը ամենակեր է, այնուամենայնիվ, արջը պատկանումա գիշատիչների դասին։ Եթե նայենք կառուցվածքին, օրինակ ժանիքներին, ակնհայտորեն գիշատիչի ժանիքներ ունի։ Ինչը չես ասի մարդու դեպքում։ Մարդու ատամների կառուցվածքը, և ոչ միայն, պտղակերի է ու նույնիսկ ավելի մոտ է խոտակերներին, քան գիշատիչներին։
> Հա, մարդը շատ բան կարողա ուտի, այլ հարց է, թե որ ուտելիքը ինչքանով օգտակար/վնասակար կլինի։ Ու բազմաթիվ փաստերով ապացուցվում է, որ բուսակերի ռացիոնի դեպքում մարդն ավելի առողջ է լինում։
> Իսկ էն, որ նեխած միսը մարդու համար վնասակարա, դա չեմ կարծում, թե ապացուցման կարիք ունի։ Իսկ  էն միսը որը մարդն ուտում է սովորաբար, ոչ թե նեխած չի, այլ համեմատաբար քիչ է նեխած, հետևաբար  համեմատաբար ավելի քիչ է վնաս, քան լրիվ նեխած միսը։ Բայց ամեն դեպքում, կենդանու մահից անմիջապես հետո միսը սկսում է նեխել։


Կրկնեմ քեզ մեկ անգամ արդեն ասածս  :Smile: :*

Ոչ մի խոտակեր կենդանի ժանիքներ չունի: Մարդը ունի*: Մի քանի ուրիշ խոտակերական մեխանիզմներ էլ են պակաս՝ կրկնակի-եռակի ստամոքսը, էն որոճալու պարկը (անունը չեմ հիշում) և այլն: Մնացածը՝ տ՛ես *Elmo*-ի գրածը:

----------

Rhayader (26.05.2013)

----------


## Արշակ

> Բայց դե մարդը վեր է ավելի քան մյուս կենդանի արարծները: Աստված իշխանություն է տվել նրան ամբողջ ստեղծագործության վրա իշխելու, հետևապես մարդը իրավասու է իր հայացողությամբ ուտել այն ինչ իրեն դուր է գալիս,  կամ օգտագործել իր պետքերի համար/ բայց իհարկե պետք է իմաստությամբ վարվի  այդ ամենի հետ  ինչը իրեն վստահված է/  :


Նույն տրամաբանությամբ, ցանկացած թագավոր կարող է իր թագավորության բնակիչներին ուտել, հա՞։ Կամ ասենք երկրի նախագահը, որին իշխանություն ենք տվել, ուրեմն կարող են ուտել երկրի քաղաքացիներին։  :Jpit:  Չնայած հիմա համարյա էդ վիճակն է մեր մոտ։





> Այնպես որ ինձ ամենևին էլ մեղավոր չեմ զգում խանութից հավ կամ այլ մսամթերք գնելով : Բայց ինքս երբեք չէի սպանի որևէ կենդանի արարածի , ինձ ուտելիք սարքելու համար, ինչքան էլ որ դա ինձ համար մեղք գաղափարից դուրս է , պարզապես չէմ կարող դա անել...
> Իսկ խանութից գնած միսը ինձ համար նույն է, որ աենք մի կգ ոսպ գնեմ , որովհետև նա արդեն կենդանի չէ նա պարզապես մսամթերք է արդեն...


Ինչո՞ւ չես կարող։ Դաժան տեսարան է, չէ՞  :Smile:  Անկախ գիտակցական վերաբերմունքից, խիղճդ տանջում է, չէ՞։ Ոչ մի նորմալ մարդ սովորաբար չի կարողանում հանգիստ նայել, թե ինչպես են մորթում կենդանուն։ Ու արդյո՞ք էդ ներքին զգայական վերաբերմունքը չի հուշում, որ մարդու համար բնական չի սնվելու համար կենդանի մոռթելը։
Ու մի՞թե ինքնախաբեություն չի «հաճույքով կուտեմ ուրիշի մորթածը, բայց ես ինքս չեմ կարող մորթել» տրամաբանությունը։ Նման է նրան, որ ասես ես մարդ չեմ կարող սպանել, բայց եթե պետք է քիլլեր կվարձեմ, թող իմ փոխարեն սպանի։

----------


## Արշակ

> Կրկնեմ քեզ մեկ անգամ արդեն ասածս :*
> 
> Ոչ մի խոտակեր կենդանի ժանիքներ չունի: Մարդը ունի*: Մի քանի ուրիշ խոտակերական մեխանիզմներ էլ են պակաս՝ կրկնակի-եռակի ստամոքսը, էն որոճալու պարկը (անունը չեմ հիշում) և այլն: Մնացածը՝ տ՛ես *Elmo*-ի գրածը:


Ես չեմ էլ ասում, թե մարդը խոտակեր է։  :Smile:  Մարդը պտղակեր է։ Միրգ, բանջարեղեն, հացահատիկ,…
Բնականաբար մարդու կառուցվածքը տարբերվում է խոտակերների կառուցվածքից քո նշած հատկանիշներով։ Մարդ չի էլ կարող մեծ քանակությամբ խոտ ուտել ու նորմալ մարսել։ 
Ինչ վերաբերվում է ժանիքին, մարդու ժանիքները շատ թույլ են զարգացած։ Հլը համեմատի գիշատիչ կենդանիների հետ։ Սարեր–ձորերի տարբերություն է։ Հենց կակռազ բուսակերների ու գիշատիչների հետ համեմատելիս, մարդը ատամների, մաշկի կառուցվածքով, աղիքների երկարությամբ  բուսակեր է։ Նույնիսկ խոտակերների ու գիշատիչների հետ համեմատելու դեպքում ավելի մոտ է խոտակերներին, քան գիշատիչներին։ Չնայած էլի եմ ասում. մարդը խոտակեր չի, պտղակեր է։

----------


## Elmo

> Ես չեմ էլ ասում, թե մարդը խոտակեր է։  Մարդը պտղակեր է։ Միրգ, բանջարեղեն, հացահատիկ,…
> Բնականաբար մարդու կառուցվածքը տարբերվում է խոտակերների կառուցվածքից քո նշած հատկանիշներով։ Մարդ չի էլ կարող մեծ քանակությամբ խոտ ուտել ու նորմալ մարսել։ 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է ժանիքին, մարդու ժանիքները շատ թույլ են զարգացած։ Հլը համեմատի գիշատիչ կենդանիների հետ։ Սարեր–ձորերի տարբերություն է։ Հենց կակռազ բուսակերների ու գիշատիչների հետ համեմատելիս, մարդը ատամների, մաշկի կառուցվածքով, աղիքների երկարությամբ  բուսակեր է։ Նույնիսկ խոտակերների ու գիշատիչների հետ համեմատելու դեպքում ավելի մոտ է խոտակերներին, քան գիշատիչներին։ Չնայած էլի եմ ասում. մարդը խոտակեր չի, պտղակեր է։


Հենց առյուծները սկսեն միսը դանակով կտրել, զոհին հրացանով սպանել, նրբերշիկ բան պատրաստել ու պատառաքաղով ուտել, ու տենց մի 15 000 տարի շարունակ՝ իրանց ժանիքներն ու մարսողական համակգն էլ մարդուն նման կդառնա;

----------


## Second Chance

> Նույն տրամաբանությամբ, ցանկացած թագավոր կարող է իր թագավորության բնակիչներին ուտել, հա՞։ Կամ ասենք երկրի նախագահը, որին իշխանություն ենք տվել, ուրեմն կարող են ուտել երկրի քաղաքացիներին։  Չնայած հիմա համարյա էդ վիճակն է մեր մոտ։


Սխալ համեմատություն էր, այդ իշխանությունը  այն է, որ ասենք դու քո տան վրա իշխանություն  ունենաս կուզես էս աթոռը ստեղ կդնես կուզես ընդեղ....
Ճիշտն ասած ես չգիտեմ թե Աստված ինչու է այդպես արել, /ինչպես որ չեմ հասկանում թե ինչու է որդեր ու սարդեր  ստեղծել/    երևի մի օր կիմանամ  :Smile:        բայց դա այդպես է  :Smile: Աստված հենց Ինքը Ադամին ու Եվային առաջին անգամ կաշվից հագուստներ հագցրեց 




> Ինչո՞ւ չես կարող։ Դաժան տեսարան է, չէ՞  Անկախ գիտակցական վերաբերմունքից, խիղճդ տանջում է, չէ՞։ Ոչ մի նորմալ մարդ սովորաբար չի կարողանում հանգիստ նայել, թե ինչպես են մորթում կենդանուն։ Ու արդյո՞ք էդ ներքին զգայական վերաբերմունքը չի հուշում, որ մարդու համար բնական չի սնվելու համար կենդանի մոռթելը։
> Ու մի՞թե ինքնախաբեություն չի «հաճույքով կուտեմ ուրիշի մորթածը, բայց ես ինքս չեմ կարող մորթել» տրամաբանությունը։ Նման է նրան, որ ասես ես մարդ չեմ կարող սպանել, բայց եթե պետք է քիլլեր կվարձեմ, թող իմ փոխարեն սպանի։


Հա շատ դաժան տեսարան է  :Smile:  Դրա համար էլ ես չեմ անի, բայց դա նույն է չէ որ ես  քիլեր վարձեմ ուրիշը մորթի նրան, ասենք չեմ գնի կենդանի հավ ու մեկին խնդրեմ մորթի նրան...
Ես գնում եմ արդեն մորթվածը, որը եթե ես չգնեմ կգնի ուրիշ մեկը, հասկանում ես այն արդեն կերակուր է կապ չունի թե ոնց է դարձել բայց երբ ես նրան գնում եմ նա արդեն կերակուր է ու եթե ես նրան չուտեմ միևնույն է նրա համար բան չի փոխվի չի կենդանանա...

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ճիշտն ասած ես չգիտեմ թե Աստված ինչու է այդպես արել, /ինչպես որ չեմ հասկանում թե ինչու է որդեր ու սարդեր  ստեղծել/    երևի մի օր կիմանամ        բայց դա այդպես է Աստված հենց Ինքը Ադամին ու Եվային առաջին անգամ կաշվից հագուստներ հագցրեց


Դրա համար Աստվածաշունչ կարդալու փոխարեն երբեմն-երբեմն էկոլոգիա ուսումնասիրիր: Այդ հին գրքում, ինչքան էլ տարօրինակ է, ոչ բոլոր հարցերի պատասխաններ կան:

*Elmo*, իմ ու *Արշակի* այս խոսակցությունը մի անգամ ռեալում գրեթե այս նույն սցենարով արդեն եղել է, ու կանխավ կարող եմ ասել, որ ձեր բանավեճն էլ է փակուղի մտնելու  :Smile: : Բայց մեկ ա՝ դու ճիշտ ես ասում  :Smile: :

----------


## Second Chance

> Դրա համար Աստվածաշունչ կարդալու փոխարեն երբեմն-երբեմն էկոլոգիա ուսումնասիրիր: Այդ հին գրքում, ինչքան էլ տարօրինակ է, ոչ բոլոր հարցերի պատասխաններ կան:


Ինչը որ ինձ հարկավոր է ես ուսումնասիորում եմ, բայց ոչ աստվածաշունչ կարդալու փոխարեն, որովհետև մի գուցե ոչ թե չկա պատասխանը, այլ պարզապես  չենք կարողանում գտնել

----------


## Արշակ

> Սխալ համեմատություն էր, այդ իշխանությունը  այն է, որ ասենք դու քո տան վրա իշխանություն  ունենաս կուզես էս աթոռը ստեղ կդնես կուզես ընդեղ....
> Ճիշտն ասած ես չգիտեմ թե Աստված ինչու է այդպես արել, /ինչպես որ չեմ հասկանում թե ինչու է որդեր ու սարդեր  ստեղծել/    երևի մի օր կիմանամ        բայց դա այդպես է Աստված հենց Ինքը Ադամին ու Եվային առաջին անգամ կաշվից հագուստներ հագցրեց


Էստեղ՝ http://www.bigfamily.am/veg/index.ph...d=10&Itemid=16
«Աստվածաշունչը և բուսակերությունը» թեմայով վերլուծություն կա, եթե հետաքրքրում է կարդա, հուսով եմ հարցերիդ պատասխան կլինի։ :Smile: 





> Հա շատ դաժան տեսարան է  Դրա համար էլ ես չեմ անի, բայց դա նույն է չէ որ ես  քիլեր վարձեմ ուրիշը մորթի նրան, ասենք չեմ գնի կենդանի հավ ու մեկին խնդրեմ մորթի նրան...
> Ես գնում եմ արդեն մորթվածը, որը եթե ես չգնեմ կգնի ուրիշ մեկը, հասկանում ես այն արդեն կերակուր է կապ չունի թե ոնց է դարձել բայց երբ ես նրան գնում եմ նա արդեն կերակուր է ու եթե ես նրան չուտեմ միևնույն է նրա համար բան չի փոխվի չի կենդանանա...


Չէ, իհարկե կփոխվի։ Հայտնի օրենք է. պահանջարկն է ծնում առաջարկը։ Եթե մսեղենից հրաժարված մարդիկ 10%-ով պակասեն, 10%–ով կպակասի նաև ամեն օր մորթվող կենդանիների թիվը։ Եթե մարդիկ ընդհանրապես բուսակեր դառնան, էլ ոչ մի կենդանի չի մորթվի կերակուր դառնալու համար։

----------


## Սամվել

Լավ ջանդամ էտա էտ մի քանի հատ էլ սավանայից էն ԳՆու բան ման Վարազ բռնեք բերեք ձեր Քուչում պահեք որ Առուծները չուտեն.. Մեղք են չէ՞  :Sad:

----------


## Second Chance

> Էստեղ՝ http://www.bigfamily.am/veg/index.ph...d=10&Itemid=16
> «Աստվածաշունչը և բուսակերությունը» թեմայով վերլուծություն կա, եթե հետաքրքրում է կարդա, հուսով եմ հարցերիդ պատասխան կլինի։


Այդ ամենը գրեթե գիտեի ու չէր հակասում իմ ասածին, ոչ էլ առանձնապես հարցիս է պատասխանում , այսինքն մի տեսակ չի բավարարում, մեկա չէի ուզի մարդիկ կամ ընդհանրապես որևէ արարած ուրիշ մեկով սնվի ոչ մի պատճառով ... :Sad: 
բայց և այնպես 



> Կերեք ամեն ինչ, որ վաճառվում է սպանդանոցում, և խղճմտանքի պատճառով խտրություն մի դրեք,
> որովհետև «Տիրոջն է երկիրն իր ամբողջությամբ» (Կորնթ. Ա, 10, 25-26):


Սա բավական է հասկանալու համար, որ մենք իրավունք ունենք ուտելու խանութում վաճառվող միս ու դա մեղք չհամարել  :Smile:   Այլ հարց է թե դա քիչ օգտակար է կամ այլն...




> Չէ, իհարկե կփոխվի։ Հայտնի օրենք է. պահանջարկն է ծնում առաջարկը։ Եթե մսեղենից հրաժարված մարդիկ 10%-ով պակասեն, 10%–ով կպակասի նաև ամեն օր մորթվող կենդանիների թիվը։ Եթե մարդիկ ընդհանրապես բուսակեր դառնան, էլ ոչ մի կենդանի չի մորթվի կերակուր դառնալու համար։


Հետաքրքիր է վերևում նշել էիր, որ ձուկ ուտում ես ի՞նչ է ձկները մեղք չե՞ն, չես սարսափում նրանց մահից :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հետաքրքիր է վերևում նշել էիր, որ ձուկ ուտում ես ի՞նչ է ձկները մեղք չե՞ն, չես սարսափում նրանց մահից


 :Shok:  Էդ որտե՞ղ է Արշակը նման բան նշել։  :Shok:  Հաստատ մի բան խառնում ես։ Նորից կարդա էդ ասածդ հատվածը (չգիտեմ՝ որտեղ է, բայց հաստատ գիտեմ, որ Արշակի ձուկ չի ուտում)։

----------


## նախշուն

Լավ Եթե չեք մտածում "կենդանի"ների  կյանքի, Ձեր առողջության, հոգևոր կյանքի զարգացման, բնապահպանության մասին,...և գերի եք Ձեր ստամոքսին ,  գուցե կհետաքրքի , թե ինչպես խնայողություններ անել  Նոր տարվա շեմին~~ :Jpit: )))

Բուսասնունդ Ամանորն ԱՐԺԵ *60 ՀԱԶԱՐ ԴՐԱՄ* 

  Մենք` հայերս, չենք կարող պատկերացնել, թե ինչպես կարելի է ծնունդ, կնունք կամ հարսանիք անել առանց մսի: Մսից պատրաստված կերակուրները հայկական սեղանի զարդերն են համարվում: Տոլմա, խաշլամա, քյուֆթա, խաշ, խորոված, քյաբաբ. սրանք հայկական ընտանիքի տոնական օրերի անբաժանելի մասնիկն են, իսկ Ամանորին այս բոլոր ուտեստները կարող են միասին հայտնվել մեր սեղանին: Սակայն մեր կողքին ապրում են մարդիկ, որոնք բացարձակապես հրաժարվել են մսեղենից. նրանք բուսակերներ են եւ օգտագործում են միայն բուսական, ոչ կենդանական սնունդ: Պատկերացնո՞ւմ եք ամանորյա սեղանն առանց խոզի բդի կամ մսի: 28-ամյա Մարիամ Սուխուդյանը ոչ միայն պատկերացնում է, այլեւ 6 տարի շարունակ ցանկացած առիթով իր հյուրերին մատուցում է միայն բուսական սնունդ: "Մեր ընտանիքը երբեք էլ մսին այդքան տեղ չէր տալիս, բայց այս վերջին 6 տարիներին մենք ընդհանրապես հրաժարվեցինք մսից, եւ մեր սննդակարգն ամբողջովին փոխվեց",- պատմում է Մարիամը: Բուսակերներն անընդունելի են համարում կենդանիների որսը հանուն մարդու ստամոքսի: "*Կենդանիները մեր ընկերներն են, իսկ  ես իմ ընկերներին չեմ  ուտում, ո՛չ ասենք բռնությամբ ձեռք բերված կերակուրին",*- կոչ է անում երիտասարդ բուսակերը:

_- Ձեր հյուրերը չե՞ն զարմանում, որ իրենց խորոված չեք հյուրասիրում:_

- Ընկերներիս մեծ մասը ինձ նման բուսակերներ են, իսկ մյուս հյուրերը զարմանք են ապրում` տեսնելով ախորժելի, առողջարար կերակուրներ եւ համտեսելով` իրենց միշտ առույգ ու թեթեւ են զգում:

- _Մեր քաղաքացիներն իրենց գումարի մեծ մասը ծախսում են մսամթերք գնելու համար: Իսկ բուսակերները որքա՞ն են ծախսում:_

- Մենք բազմազան ուտեստներով ճոխ սեղան ենք պատրաստում ամեն տարի եւ ծախսում ենք առավելագույնը 60 հազար դրամ:

- _Ուրիշ ի՞նչ "շեղումներ" ես քեզ թույլ տալիս տոնական օրերին:
_
- Ալկոհոլ ընդհանրապես չեմ օգտագործում: Նախկինում խմում էի, բայց հետո հասկացա, որ դա կարճատեւ հաճույք է եւ ինքնախաբեության է նման: Ես ավելի հարատեւ հաճույքների եմ ձգտում:

- _Ձեր հյուրերն առանց խմիչքի՞ են Նոր տարին շնորհավորում:
_
- Հյուրերի համար սեղանին գինի դրված է լինում, բայց ոչ օղի: Իսկ մենք կենացները դոշաբով ենք խմում: Հյութերից սիրում ենք չիչխանի, բարբարիսի, ռեհանի, դաղձի, ուրձի բնական հյութեր, որոնք տնական մեղրով ենք պատրաստում:

- _Ո՞րն է Ձեր հյուրերի ամենասիրելի կերակուրը:_

- Սիսեռով տոլման. այն պատրաստելու համար պետք է սիսեռը թրջել, աղալ, ավելացնել չորացրած կանաչիներով սոխառած եւ փաթաթել խաղողի թփով: Ծլեցրած ցորենով կոտլետները նույնպես շատ համեղ են ստացվում:

Բուսակերները բազմաթիվ այլ բաղադրատոմսեր էլ ունեն, որոնց ծանոթանալու համար կարող եք այցելել http://bigfamily.am/eco/forum/ բլոգը: 
*"Շատ կարեւոր է Նոր տարին սկսել նոր կյանքով, այլ ոչ թե կենդանիների կյանքը խլելով",*- ասում է Մարիամը եւ հրավիրում Ամանորին բուսական առողջարար սնունդ ճաշակելու :Tongue: :

----------


## Second Chance

> Էդ որտե՞ղ է Արշակը նման բան նշել։  Հաստատ մի բան խառնում ես։ Նորից կարդա էդ ասածդ հատվածը (չգիտեմ՝ որտեղ է, բայց հաստատ գիտեմ, որ Արշակի ձուկ չի ուտում)։


 Վայ կներեք :Blush:  :Blush:  :Blush:  Արշակը չէր Բյուրակն էր , բայց ինչի էր տենց տպավորվել :Xeloq:   :Blush:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Դրանք նման են միայն այնքանով, որքանով որ երկուսն էլ վիրավորական են հնչում, իսկ ընդհանրապես սպանված կենդանին դիակ է (կենդանի արարածը կամ ողջ է լինում, կամ մեռած, այլ տարբերակ, ցավոք, չկա), իսկ նրան ուտողը՝ համապատասխանաբար դիակակեր է ստացվում՝ անկախ նրանից, թե այդ հանգամանքը որքանով է նրան դուր գալիս։ Մինչդեռ բուսակերը շատ ավելի լայն հասկացություն է, քան խոտակերը, քանի որ մրգերը, բանջարեղենն ու հացահատիկները խոտ չեն, բայց բույս են, որոնք, ի դեպ, մսակերներն էլ են ուտում, հիմա ի՞նչ, համարենք, որ մսակերները համ դիակակեր են, համ էլ խոտակե՞ր։ Ի դեպ, մարդն իր բնույթով ի սկզբանե պտղակեր է, ի տարբերություն, ասենք, խոտակեր և մսակեր կենդանիների, չնայած մարդն իր կազմախոսական կառուցվածքով անհամեմատ ավելի մոտ է խոտակերներին, քան գիշակերներին: Ու էդ բոլորն էս թեմայում գրվել է, բայց դե ու՞մ էր հետաքրքրում, որ կարդային։* Չէ՞ որ բոլոր ոչ բուսակերներն էս թեմա մտնում են ոչ թե բուսակերության մասին տեղեկություններ ստանալու, այլ, առանց գրված նյութերը կարդալու, միայն բուսակերության մեջ կեղտ բռնելու ու իրենց հեղինակավոր մսակերական կարծիքը հայտնելու համար, որը, որպես կանոն, հիմնված է լինում զուտ կոկորդային հաճույքների վրա, ուրիշ ոչ մի լուրջ փաստարկ մինչև հիմա համարյա չեմ հանդիպել։*


Ինչի՞ց ես եզրակացրել որ չեմ կարդացել, հենց այս թեմայի գրառումները: Իսկ ընդհանրապես ակումբում թեմաները չեն բացվում զուտ տեղեկություններ ստանալու ու գրելու համար, ֆորումը հենց դրանով էլ տարբերվում է սովորական տեղեկատվական կայքերից որ կարող ես քննարկումներ անել:
Կեղտ բռնելու, հեղինակավոր մսակերական կարծիք, կոկորդային հաճույքները և այլ թողնում եմ անպատասխան, իսկ թեմայում բերված առանց համապատասխան աղբյուրների լուրջ փաստարկներին կփորձեմ ժամանակիս ներածի չափով անդրադառնալ: 



> Եթե մի քանի հոգու գիտես, որ կաշվե կոշիկ են հագնում, էդ դեռ շատ քիչ է նման եզրակացություն անելու ու դա բոլոր բուսակերների վրա տարածելու համար։ Օրինակ, ես գիտակցաբար չեմ կրում կաշվե կոշիկ։


Դու ձմռանը կաշվե կոշիկ չե՞ս հագել:



> Նրանք, ովքեր իսկապես հետաքրքրված են գտնելու հարցում, միշտ էլ գտնում են էդպիսի նյութեր, էս թեմայում էլ, ի դեպ, ահագին կան, բայց եթե մարդն ի սկզբանե տրամադրված է բուսակերությունն անիմաստ կամ վնասակար համարելուն, ապա նրան ոչ մի կերպ որևէ բան չես ապացուցի, նույնիսկ եթե բազմաթիվ գիտական նյութեր, փաստեր ու վիճակագրական տվյալներ ներկայացնես։ Էստեղ գրառում անող մսակերներից քանի՞սը կարող են ասել, որ կարդացել են թեման ու դրանում ներկայացված բազմաթիվ նյութերը բուսակերության մասին։ Մի քանի տասնյակի մեջ երևի հազիվ մի քանի հոգի գտնվի կամ չգտնվի։ Բայց հավեսով հակաճառում են բոլորը։


Ի սկզբանե ոչ մի բանին էլ տրամադրված չեմ, բայց որ սենց վերաբերմունքը շարունակվի միգուցե տրամադրվեցվեմ: Նորից եմ կրկնում ինչ որ բանի մասին պնդելուց մենակ կարդալու ուղարկելը սխալ մոտեցումա, պետքա նաև առաջացած հարցերին էլ պատասխանել: Հենա հենց այս գրառումովդ էլ ապացուցվեց դա, հարց եմ տվել,  ոչ մեկ չպատասխանեց: 

---
Լավ, ինչևէ, անդրադառնամ այսօրվա փոքրիկ հետազոտությանը: Միգուցե էլի համարվի կեղտ բռնել: Ամեն ինչում էլ սխալ ինֆորմացիայի բացահայտումը կարելի է համարել կեղտ բռնել: 
Նայել եմ և այս թեմայում և այլ բազմաթիվ բուսակերական կայքերում գրված հետևյալ տողի ճշտությունը: Այն է, որ մարդը հեռու է գիշատիչներց և մոտ խոտակերներին ֆիզիոլոգիական առումով, որտեղ ի թիվս այլ պատճառների ասվում է որ, մարդու աղիների երկարությունը մարմնի երկարությունից մեծ է 6 անգամ(սա ակումբի գրառման մեջ, իսկ շատ բուսակերական կայքերում գրված է 10, օրինակներ կարող եմ տրամադրել, դրանցից մեկը տես վերջում Ծանոթության մեջ): Ու գիշատիչների դեպքում 3 անգամ է երկար, իսկ խոտակեր-պտղակերների մոտ 10-6: Հիմա նայում ենք հետևյալ տողերը տարբեր կայքերից որոնք կապ չունեն  ոչմի-կերության հետ:




> У лося, питающегося почти исключительно грубой клетчаткой (древесиной), отношение длины тела к длине кишечника равно 1 : 18; 1 : 26. Оно же у изюбря, питающегося в значительной степени травянистыми растениями, равно 1 : 15; 15: 16.
> http://tigers.ru/books/kaplanov/izyubr.html
> 
> Длина кишечника у лошадей в 12 раз превышает длину тела.
> http://www.bril2002.narod.ru/z65.html
> 
> Длина кишечника превышает длину тела у волка – в 4, собаки – в 5-6, диких кабанов – в 14, домашних свиней – в 17, диких баранов – в 18, овец – в 35 раз.
> http://www.apus.ru/site.xp/049052056...051048050.html
> 
> ...


Նայելով այս փոքրաթիվ հղումներին պարզորոշ երևում են, որ եթե նույնիսկ ընդունենք էլ մարդու համար 6 թիվը որպես ճշմարտություն, միևնույնն է այն շատ հեռու է իրական պատկերից ու մարդը ըստ այդ կետի ավելի շատ գիշատիչներին ու ամենակերներին է մոտ քան թե բուսա-խոտակերներին: Օրինակ արջը նույնիսկ մարդուց ավելի մոտ է խոտակերներին: 

Իրականում այդ 6 թիվն էլ մարդու համար ուռճացված է: Գնում ենք Վիկի ու նայում բարակ աղիքի համար http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Small_intestine



> In humans over 5 years old it is approximately 7 m (22.97 ft) long and can vary from 4-7 m (13.12-22.97 ft).


և հաստ աղիքի համար http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Large_intestine



> The large intestine is about 1.5 metres (4.9 ft) long


այսինքն ընդհանուր 8,5 մետր: Բաժանում մարդու միջին բոյի վրա 1,7 ու ստանում կլոր 5, ի դեպ սա հաշված մաքսիմումով  :Wink: 

Իմ համես կարծիքով ամենախելքին մոտը սա է 



> Отношение длины кишечника к длине тела у человека равно 5,6, что соответствует питанию его предков преимущественно моллюсками и ракообразными, находясь как раз между такими показателями рыбоядных (4,5) и всеядных (6,8), но далеко отстоит от плотоядных (3,7), зерноядных (8,7) и тем более травоядных (15,1). 
> http://www.mari.ru/homepage/ibraev/ancestors.htm


թարգմանեմ վերևում մեջբերվածը՝
Մարդու աղիները երկարության հարաբերությունը հասակին 5,6 է, որը համապատասխանում է նրա նախնիները սնմանը հիմանկանում моллюсками և խեցգետնազգինեով, գտնվելով հենց այդ ցուցանիշներով ձկնկերների (4,5) և ամենակերների (6,8) միջև, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ բավական հեռու գիշատիչներից (3,7), հացահատիկակերներից (8,7) և առավել ևս խոտակերներից (15,1): 

 :Smile: 
-----
Ծանոթություն 


> у плотоядных длина кишечника в три раза превышает длину тела, что обеспечивает быстрое прохождение по нему разлагающегося мяса, в то время как у травоядных и человека длина кишечника в 10-12 раз превышает длину тела.
> http://hari-katha.org/svetik/articles/raguzina.htm

----------


## Apsara

> Կրկնեմ քեզ մեկ անգամ արդեն ասածս :*
> 
> Ոչ մի խոտակեր կենդանի ժանիքներ չունի: Մարդը ունի*: Մի քանի ուրիշ խոտակերական մեխանիզմներ էլ են պակաս՝ կրկնակի-եռակի ստամոքսը, էն որոճալու պարկը (անունը չեմ հիշում) և այլն: Մնացածը՝ տ՛ես *Elmo*-ի գրածը:


Ու քո կարծիքով մարդը ժանիքներ ու՞նի, հմ ես որ հաստատ չունեմ, կամ ունեցածս էլ գայլի առյուծի կամ այլ գիշատիչի ժանիքի հետ չեմ համեմատի, իսկ կովերն էլ ունեն ատամ, որը «ժանիք են» ասում, պայմանականորեն նշված բառ :Xeloq: 




> Հենց առյուծները սկսեն միսը դանակով կտրել, զոհին հրացանով սպանել, նրբերշիկ բան պատրաստել ու պատառաքաղով ուտել, ու տենց մի 15 000 տարի շարունակ՝ իրանց ժանիքներն ու մարսողական համակգն էլ մարդուն նման կդառնա;


 Ի տարբերություն մարդու բնության մեջ մի կենդանին մյուսի կերն է դառնում միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ ինքը իր տեսակի մեջ ամենաթույլն է և գոյատևելու փոքր շանսեր ունի, իսկ մարդը հակառակը գնում է անտառ և ընկնում ամենասիրուն կամ ամենաուժեղ կամ ձագուկներով կենդանու հետևից: Հերիք չի մարդ իր տեսակում թույլ ու գոյատևելու  նույնիսկ ընդհանրապես շանս չունեցողներին ոչ միայն թույլ է տալիս ապրել կամ արհեստականորեն պահպանում է նրա կյանքը այլև տալիս է շատ առավելություններ, դրա համար էլ գնում է դեգռադացիայի, իսկ կենդանական աշխարհը հավասարակշռություն է պահպանում, որը խախտում է միայն մարդը: Երնեկ եմ տալիս այն օրվան, երբ մարդը ոչ թե բնությանը վնաս կտա կամ իբր թե կօգնի այլ նրա հետ ներդաշնակ կապրի:




Հա թեև ես հարգում եմ բոլոր մարդկանց ու նրանց ընտրեւթյունը միս ուտել չուտելու մեջ և երբեք պրոպոգանդա չեմ անում, կարող եմ ասել և հաստատել, որ բուսակերությունը իսկապես շաաատ օգուտներ է տվել կոնկրետ ինձ, նախ զգայնականությունն է ավելանում, մսակերների զգայարանները ավելի բթացած են և երկրային, այսինքն հողեղեն, հետո առողջական տեսանկյունից ստամոքսիս հետ կապված բոլոր խնդիրները լուծվեցին իրենք իրենց…
Հա եթե 2 ամիս միս չուտեք ու գնաք մսի լավկա մենակ հոտերից կհասկանաք թե ինչ աղբ են վաճառում ու ինչպես են ձեզ խաբում, 
ես դա զգում եմ

----------


## Սամվել

> Հա եթե 2 ամիս միս չուտեք ու գնաք մսի լավկա մենակ հոտերից կհասկանաք թե ինչ աղբ են վաճառում ու ինչպես են ձեզ խաբում,
> ես դա զգում եմ


ՀԻմա էլ ա Մսի լավկի մոտ սիրտս խառնում... 

Բայց էտ չի նշանակում որ լավ եփած մսից կհրաժարվեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Apsara

> ՀԻմա էլ ա Մսի լավկի մոտ սիրտս խառնում... 
> 
> Բայց էտ չի նշանակում որ լավ եփած մսից կհրաժարվեմ


Սամ ջան, որ նախորոք հոտերի ատտենկները առնես ու ջոկես որ ըտեղ մի բան այն չի, հաստատ կհրաժարվես :Cool:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ինչի՞ց ես եզրակացրել որ չեմ կարդացել, հենց այս թեմայի գրառումները:


Նրանից, որ տալիս ես հարցեր, որոնց պատասխաններն այս թեմայում տրվել են ժամանակին։



> Իսկ ընդհանրապես ակումբում թեմաները չեն բացվում զուտ տեղեկություններ ստանալու ու գրելու համար, ֆորումը հենց դրանով էլ տարբերվում է սովորական տեղեկատվական կայքերից որ կարող ես քննարկումներ անել:


Պարզ է, որ թեմաները զուտ տեղեկությունների համար չեն, այլև քննարկումների, բայց թեմաներ կան, որոնք բացի քննարկումներից, նաև որոշակի ինֆորմացիա են պարունակում, ու եթե մարդն այդ թեմայում լուրջ բանավեճի մեջ է մտնում, ապա ակնկալվում է, որ պիտի գոնե գրվածները կարդացած լինի, չէ՞, որ օդի մեջ չխոսի։ Շատ թեմաներում, այդ թվում և այս թեմայում, մարդիկ կարդում են միայն վերնագիրը ու սկսում ինքնանպատակ հակաճառել, ծաղրական տոնով հարցեր ուղղում՝ իբր՝ տեսնեմ՝ ոնց եք պատասխանելու, էն դեպքում, երբ էդ հարցերի պատասխանները կամ գոնե դրանցից որոշները թեմայում գրվել են։ Թե՞ քեզ թվում է՝ հեշտ է թեման այցելած ամեն մի նոր ու անտեղյակ մարդուն նորից ու նորից նույն պատասխանները տալ էջերով, ինչ է թե՝ ինքն ալարել է կարդալ թեման ու ինքնուրույն տեղեկանալ էդ հարցերի պատասխաններին։ 



> Դու ձմռանը կաշվե կոշիկ չե՞ս հագել:


Ոչ։  :Smile:  Հուսով եմ՝ հիմա էլ չես պնդի, թե բացի կաշվից, ուրիշ նյութեր չկան, որոնցից կարելի է երկարաճիտ կոշիկներ կարել։



> Ի սկզբանե ոչ մի բանին էլ տրամադրված չեմ, բայց որ սենց վերաբերմունքը շարունակվի միգուցե տրամադրվեցվեմ: Նորից եմ կրկնում ինչ որ բանի մասին պնդելուց մենակ կարդալու ուղարկելը սխալ մոտեցումա, պետքա նաև առաջացած հարցերին էլ պատասխանել: Հենա հենց այս գրառումովդ էլ ապացուցվեց դա, հարց եմ տվել,  ոչ մեկ չպատասխանեց:


Հարցերին պատասխանելու հետ կապված արդեն ասացի։ Եթե ինչ–որ տեղ, իմ կարծիքով, հիմնավոր բացատրված է, ապա ինչու՞ պիտի անպայման ես իմ խոսքերով նորից բացատրեմ։ Քեզ համար տարբերություն կա՞, թե ով կպատասխանի։ Ես շատ ծավալուն հոդված էի տեղադրել, էնտեղ պիտի որ քո հարցերի պատասխանները լինեին։ Կհիշեցնե՞ս, թե որ հարցդ էր, որի պատասխանը չգտար էդ հոդվածն ամբողջությամբ կարդալուց հետո։

----------


## նախշուն

Գիտեք կողքից  խոսակցությունը ինչի է նմանվում, որ "մսակերները" ամեն կերպ համոզում են , որ  ճիշտ են , բայց ոչ թե բուսակերներին, այլ իրենք իրենց, .... , 


" եթե ժանիքները հարթեցնենք,  եթե աղիքի երկարություն երկարացնենք, ապա ի հայտ կգա  *b12* -ի անհրաժեշտությունը, առանց որի ուղղակի անհնար է նորմալ ծննդաբերել,գոյատևել, օրգանիզմը սկսում է նյարդերից սնվել, որ այդ հույժ կարևոր ամինաթթուն ձեռք բերի ու մարդը հյուծվում է , վերանում"
կամ թե հաճախ լսում ենք
"Ես չեմ սպանում, ես արդեն սպանված կերակուր եմ առնում, որին մարդը ի սկզբանե էր տիրացել, և ԱՍՏԾՈ կամքն էր , ինչպես որ հարկն է սպանել և ուտել կենդանիներին, ,,, էդպես կարելի է շարունակել ցիկլը~~
Խնդրում եմ Ասծոն մի մեկնաբանեք ըստ ձեր ստամոքսի, նա ավելիին է ԱՐԺԱՆԻ...

ՁԵՐ ԽԻՂՃԸ  տանջվում է ,Ձեր գիտակցություննը արթնացել է,, ու  որ չեք կարող համակերպվել միշտ մի հույժ կարևոր փաստարկ է գտնվում ու կառչում  ինքներդ Ձեզ ապացուցելու համար, բայց ուշ է . :Hands Up:  արդեն  ԱՐԹՆԱՑԵԼ Է `
էն բարոյականը, լուսավորը , որ անպակաս է մեր գլխներից ~ :Love: ~ ու որն արթնանում է, սկսում է պտտվել, պայքար մղել, ուզում է ազատվել և վերջի վերջո վաղ թե ուշ ներդաշնակվել ինքներդ ՁԵՐ հետ , ԲՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՀԵՏ...
իզուր չէ , որ որպես ՀԱՅԵՐԻՍ ՍԻՄՎՈԼԸ  ՆՈՒՌՆ է, ՈՍԿԵ ԾԻՐԱՆԸ, ԽԱՂՈՂԸ, ԱՐԾԻՎԸ և ոչ արծվի ԴԻ-ն, Կովի  անթրաշ Ոտքերը, Գառան Դմակը, խոզի բուդը, ...., 

Ուրախ նոր տարի :Tongue:

----------


## Elmo

> Գիտեք կողքից  խոսակցությունը ինչի է նմանվում, որ "մսակերները" ամեն կերպ համոզում են , որ  ճիշտ են , բայց ոչ թե բուսակերներին, այլ իրենք իրենց, ....


Ես մսակեր չեմ, ես ամենակեր եմ ու ուտում եմ նաև միս: Մսակերը առյուծն ա, վագրն ա, ու այլ կենդանիներ, որոնք սնվում են բացառապես մսով:
Ու սենց մի բան եմ նկատել՝ կյանքում չեմ հանդիպել ամենակերի, որը բուսակերներին էդքան մեղադրի ու պիտակներ կպցնի: Յանիմ «անխիղճ ես», «նեխակեր ես», «սպանում ես» ... և այլն, իսկ բուսակերները, չգիտեմ ինչու, պարտադրում են իրենց ապրելակերպը մյուսներին: Ով ինչ սիրում ա են էլ ուտում ա:
Ձեզ դուր կգա՞, որ սեռական փոքրամասնությունները սկսեն իրանց արարքը բոլորին թելադրել: Հիմա իրանց տեսակետից լ էդ ապրելակերպն ա առողջարար ու հաճելի: Բուսակեր եք, շատ լավ ա, ես էլ միս եմ ուտում, բայց ամեն օր չեմ հայտարարում ու թմբկահարում էդ մասին: ուտում եք, կերեք, բայց մի փորձեք բոլորին համոզել, որ դա լավ է: Ոչ մի մարդ չի անում նենց բան, որը իրեն դուր չի գալիս, ինձ ոչ ոք ծեծելով միս չի ուտացնում, ես եմ ուտում, ու ինձ դա դուր ա գալիս, ու դուք ինձ մեղադրելու ոչ մի իրավունք չունեք, ես ձեր գառանը չեմ ուտում, ոչ էլ ձեր տնային կենդանուն, կամ ակվարյումի ձկանը:

----------


## նախշուն

Հարցը նա է , որ ոչ թե Ես եմ Ձեզ համոզում , այլ ԴՈՒՔ ինքներդ Ձեզ իմ ներկայությամբ~~

Կենդանու իրավունքները համարժեք են ակվարիումի չափերին? :Shok:   :Shok:   :Shok: 

Դելֆիններ, Կետեր և այլ աստծո ստեղծած Ջրայիններ~~մի լքեք ակվարիումի տարածքը~մինչև անցնի վտանգը~~~

----------


## Արշակ

> Լավ, ինչևէ, անդրադառնամ այսօրվա փոքրիկ հետազոտությանը: Միգուցե էլի համարվի կեղտ բռնել: Ամեն ինչում էլ սխալ ինֆորմացիայի բացահայտումը կարելի է համարել կեղտ բռնել: 
> Նայել եմ և այս թեմայում և այլ բազմաթիվ բուսակերական կայքերում գրված հետևյալ տողի ճշտությունը: Այն է, որ մարդը հեռու է գիշատիչներց և մոտ խոտակերներին ֆիզիոլոգիական առումով, որտեղ ի թիվս այլ պատճառների ասվում է որ, մարդու աղիների երկարությունը մարմնի երկարությունից մեծ է 6 անգամ(սա ակումբի գրառման մեջ, իսկ շատ բուսակերական կայքերում գրված է 10, օրինակներ կարող եմ տրամադրել, դրանցից մեկը տես վերջում Ծանոթության մեջ): Ու գիշատիչների դեպքում 3 անգամ է երկար, իսկ խոտակեր-պտղակերների մոտ 10-6: Հիմա նայում ենք հետևյալ տողերը տարբեր կայքերից որոնք կապ չունեն  ոչմի-կերության հետ:
> 
> 
> 
> Նայելով այս փոքրաթիվ հղումներին պարզորոշ երևում են, որ եթե նույնիսկ ընդունենք էլ մարդու համար 6 թիվը որպես ճշմարտություն, միևնույնն է այն շատ հեռու է իրական պատկերից ու մարդը ըստ այդ կետի ավելի շատ գիշատիչներին ու ամենակերներին է մոտ քան թե բուսա-խոտակերներին: Օրինակ արջը նույնիսկ մարդուց ավելի մոտ է խոտակերներին: 
> 
> Իրականում այդ 6 թիվն էլ մարդու համար ուռճացված է: Գնում ենք Վիկի ու նայում բարակ աղիքի համար http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Small_intestine
> 
> ...


Ներսես, նախ սկսեմ նրանից, որ քո հաշվարկում մարդու բարակ ու հաստ աղիքի գումարային 8.5 մետրը ոչ թե մաքսիմալն էր, ինչպես դու էս ասում, այլ  միջինը։ Նկատենք, որ 7 և 1.5 թվերի մոտ գրած էր about, approximately, այսինքն՝ մոտավորապես էդքան։


Ինքս էլ ստուգեցի մի քանի աղբյուրներով, սենց տվյալներ էին ստացվում.
Բարակ աղիքի երկարությունը գրեթե բոլոր աղբյուրներում գրված է 6-8 մ, իսկ հաստ աղիքինը՝ 1.5-2 մ։



> в учебниках приводятся разные цифры насчет длины тонкой кишки. Разгадка простая: у живого человека длина тонкого кишечника составляет 3.5 - 4 метра, а у мертвого — около* 6-8* м из-за потери тонуса кишки, то есть в 2 раза больше. Длина толстого кишечника намного меньше — *1.5 - 2* метра.
> http://www.happydoctor.ru/info/57
> 
> Общая длина тонкого кишечника составляет около 4 м в состоянии тонического напряжения (при жизни), и около 6-8 м в атоническом состоянии (после смерти).
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Кишка
> 
> Общая длина толстого кишечника — 1.75 — 2 м.
> http://www.doctor-ozon.ru/gidrokt.shtml
> 
> ...


*Ինչպես գրված է առաջին մեջբերման մեջ կենդանի վիճակում աղիքները ձգված են ու ավելի կարճ են լինում քան մեռած վիճակում։ Բայց որքան նկատեցի հիմնականում դիտարկվում է մեռած վիճակում աղիքների երկարությունը, որը կոչվում է անատոմիական երկարություն։ Կենդանիների դեպքում էլ կարծում եմ մեռած ժամանակ է չափվում հերձելով (կենդանի վիճակում դժվար է պատկերացնել, թե ինչպես պիտի ճշգրիտ չափեին)։

*Այսպիսով ստացվում է որ մարդու բարակ ու հաստ աղիքների գումարային երկարությունը կազմում է մոտավորապես 7-10 մետր։*
ու նկատենք, որ բերված աղբյուրները ակադեմիական բժշկության справочник–ային տվյալներ են, այլ ոչ թե բուսակերների սայթերից։

Հիմա անցնենք մարմնի երկարությանը։
Ինչպես են չափում կենդանիների մարմնի երկարությունը.



> Длина тела  измеряется: 
>  а) — у мелких млекопитающих (насекомоядных, рукокрылых, зайцеобразных, грызунов, мелких хищников) — мерной линейкой или штангенциркулем от конца морды до заднепроходного отверстия, животное измеряют, положив его на спину и выпрямив позвоночник. 
>  б) — у крупных млекопитающих (крупных хищников, ластоногих, копытных) — от конца морды до верхней стороны основания хвоста. Измерение производится лентой по спине, следуя ее изгибам.
> http://zoometod.narod.ru/kyz/kyznesov_vvedenie_2.html
> 
> Длина тела зверей -  это  расстояние  от  кончика  носа  до  корня
> хвоста. Промеры осуществляют вдоль позвоночника и изгибов туловища
> измерительной рулеткой.
> http://zakon.nau.ua/rus/doc/?uid=2049.2947.0


Այսինքն՝ մարմնի երկարությունը չափվում է գլխի ծայրից ողնաշարի երկայնքով մինչև պոչի հիմքը։ Այսինքն, առանց պոչի ու վերջույթների։

Այսպիսով, կենդանիների հետ ճիշտ համեմատություն անելու համար մարդու մարմնի երկարությունն էլ պետք է հաշվել նույն ձևով, ինչ կենդանիների դեպքում, այսինքն՝ մարմինի երկարությունը չափել առանց վերջույթների։ Իսկ այդ դեպքում մարդու մարմնի երկարությունը ստացվում է ոչ թե 1.7 մ, այլ մոտավորապես 1 մետր։

*Այսինքն՝ ստացվում է, որ  մարդու աղիքների երկարությունը 7-10 անգամ մեծ է մարմնի երկարությունից։*

Այսինքն՝ էսպիսի հաշվարկի դեպքում հենց ըստ քո բերած տվյալների, մարդը ամենաշատը հացահատիկակերներին է մոտ, քան գիշատիչներին, ձկնկերներին ամենակերներին ու խոտակերներին։

----------


## Արշակ

> Ու սենց մի բան եմ նկատել՝ կյանքում չեմ հանդիպել ամենակերի, որը բուսակերներին էդքան մեղադրի ու պիտակներ կպցնի:


Վաբշետո ես  որ շա՜տ եմ հանդիպել։ :Wink:  




> Յանիմ «անխիղճ ես», «նեխակեր ես», «սպանում ես» ... և այլն, իսկ բուսակերները, չգիտեմ ինչու, պարտադրում են իրենց ապրելակերպը մյուսներին: Ով ինչ սիրում ա են էլ ուտում ա:
> Ձեզ դուր կգա՞, որ սեռական փոքրամասնությունները սկսեն իրանց արարքը բոլորին թելադրել: Հիմա իրանց տեսակետից լ էդ ապրելակերպն ա առողջարար ու հաճելի: Բուսակեր եք, շատ լավ ա, ես էլ միս եմ ուտում, բայց ամեն օր չեմ հայտարարում ու թմբկահարում էդ մասին: ուտում եք, կերեք, բայց մի փորձեք բոլորին համոզել, որ դա լավ է: Ոչ մի մարդ չի անում նենց բան, որը իրեն դուր չի գալիս, ինձ ոչ ոք ծեծելով միս չի ուտացնում, ես եմ ուտում, ու ինձ դա դուր ա գալիս, ու դուք ինձ մեղադրելու ոչ մի իրավունք չունեք, ես ձեր գառանը չեմ ուտում, ոչ էլ ձեր տնային կենդանուն, կամ ակվարյումի ձկանը:


Elmo, նախ, ես ոչ մեկին չեմ դատում, ագրեսիվ քարոզ չեմ անում, ընդամենը խոսակցություն բացվելու դեպքում կարծիք եմ հայտնում թեմայի վերաբերյալ։ Ինչպես և դու։ Ընդ որում, սովորաբար հենց մսակերներն են խոսակցությունը բացում, ծաղրելով ու քննադատելով բուսակերությունը, փորձելով համոզել, որ ուտես։ Ստեղ էլ ոչ մեկ չի թմբկահարել։ 
Ընդհամենը մի թեմա է բացված, որում քննարկում ենք, ընդ որում, թեման բացողն էլ մսակեր է, ու թեման սկսել է մսակերության ագրեսիվ քարոզով (նույնիսկ վիրավորական ձևակերպումներ կային, որոնք ջնջվեցին մոդերատորի կողմից)։

Բայց կարծում եմ, որ ավելի ճիշտ կլինի համեմատել ոչ թե սեռական փոքրամասնությունների հետ :Wacko:  , այլ օրինակ ծխողների և չծխողների։ Առողջական ու շրջապատին վնասի առումով շատ ավելի համապատասխան համեմատություն կլինի։
Պատկերացնո՞ւմ ես, որ ծխողները սկսեն կռիվ անել, թե «Ինչո՞ւ դու էլ չես ծխում»։
Մինչդեռ հակառակ քննադատությունը բնական է, չէ՞։ :Smile:

----------


## CCoder

> Գիտեք կողքից  խոսակցությունը ինչի է նմանվում, որ "մսակերները" ամեն կերպ համոզում են , որ  ճիշտ են , բայց ոչ թե բուսակերներին, այլ իրենք իրենց, .... ,


Ես չեմ փորձում համոզել ինչ որ մեկին առավել ևս ինձ։
Եթե ինչ որ մեկը որոշել է միս չուտել դա նրա իրավունքն է և ես հարգում եմ նրա որոշումը։
Ես միս ուտում եմ, խիղճս ինձ չի տանջում, և ոչ մի պատճառ չեմ տեսնում, որ այլևս չուտեմ։ Ժամանակավոր բուսակերությունը (պաս պահել) համարում եմ առողջարար, բայց կոնկրետ ես առանց միս ուտելու չեմ կարող ծանր ֆիզիկական աշխատանք կատարել։ Իսկ մարսողության հետ կապված, փորձեք ածխաջրեր պարունակող և սպիտակուցներ պարունակող ուտելիքները իրար հետ չուտել։

----------


## CCoder

> Բայց կարծում եմ, որ ավելի ճիշտ կլինի համեմատել ոչ թե սեռական փոքրամասնությունների հետ , այլ օրինակ ծխողների և չծխողների։ Առողջական ու շրջապատին վնասի առումով շատ ավելի համապատասխան համեմատություն կլինի։


Մի հատ հիմնավոր փաստարկ բերեք, որ միս ուտելը առողջությանը վնաս է։ Եթե այդպես լիներ, մարդը չէր լինի, հնադարյան մարդկանց ուտելիքի հիմնական աղբյուրը եղել է որսորդությունը։

----------


## Second Chance

> ։ Ժամանակավոր բուսակերությունը (պաս պահել) համարում եմ առողջարար, բայց կոնկրետ ես առանց միս ուտելու չեմ կարող ծանր ֆիզիկական աշխատանք կատարել։ Իսկ մարսողության հետ կապված, փորձեք ածխաջրեր պարունակող և սպիտակուցներ պարունակող ուտելիքները իրար հետ չուտել։


Վոնցոր ախպորս խոսքերը լինեն   :LOL:  :LOL:  «-ես -ասումա- ցանր գործ եմ անում դրա համար պտի յուղոտ կարգին ,մսեր ուտեմ, որ կարանամ ,իսկ դու տենց սաղօր խոտ -մոտ ես ուտում դրա համար տենց թուլիկ մուլիկ ես»
Բայց իրականում միսը ընդհանրապես կապ չունի ֆիզիկական ակտիվության, ուժի  հետ, հիշեք երբ միս էք ուտում ձեր օրգանիզմը ամբողջ էներգիան տրամադրում է այն մարսելու համար քանի որ այն չափազանց դժվաչամարս է ու այդ պատճառով դուք ավելի շատ թույլ էք լինում քան ուրիշ սնունդ ըդունելու դեպքում մանավանդ եթե միսը համակցվում է որևէ քաղցր հյութով  :Smile:

----------


## CCoder

> Բայց իրականում միսը ընդհանրապես կապ չունի ֆիզիկական ակտիվության, ուժի  հետ, հիշեք երբ միս էք ուտում ձեր օրգանիզմը ամբողջ էներգիան տրամադրում է այն մարսելու համար քանի որ այն չափազանց դժվաչամարս է ու այդ պատճառով դուք ավելի շատ թույլ էք լինում քան ուրիշ սնունդ ըդունելու դեպքում մանավանդ եթե միսը համակցվում է որևէ քաղցր հյութով


Չեք ասի թե որտեղ եք կարդացել?
Ես ասում եմ իմ փորձից ելնելով, դրա համար էլ նշել եմ *"կոնկրետ ես"*

----------


## Արշակ

> Մի հատ հիմնավոր փաստարկ բերեք, որ միս ուտելը առողջությանը վնաս է։ Եթե այդպես լիներ, մարդը չէր լինի, հնադարյան մարդկանց ուտելիքի հիմնական աղբյուրը եղել է որսորդությունը։


Փաստարկները բազմաթիվ են ինչպես բժշկական վերլուծությունների, այնպես էլ բազմաթիվ փաստացի օրինակների ու վիճակագրությունների տեսքով։ 
Արդեն որերորդ անգամ ես ու քննարկման այլ մասնակիցներ հիմնավորումներ բերեցինք, աղբյուրներ նշեցինք, եթե հետաքրքրում է նախորդ էջերը  բացեք կարդացեք, ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի նորից ու նորից նույն բաները կրկնելը։ Որ հետո էլ ասեք՝ թմբկահարում եք։ :Smile: 

Իսկ հնադարյան մարդկանց վերաբերյալ ասածիդ խիստ կասկածում եմ. դա ընդամենը հայտնի գիտական վարկածներից մեկն է, որը նախկինում գերիշխող էր, բայց հիմա քիչ–քիչ հերքվում է։ Բայց դա արդեն առանձին բարդ թեմա է ու էս պահին խորանալու հավես ճիշտն ասած չունեմ։




> … բայց կոնկրետ ես առանց միս ուտելու չեմ կարող ծանր ֆիզիկական աշխատանք կատարել։ Իսկ մարսողության հետ կապված, փորձեք ածխաջրեր պարունակող և սպիտակուցներ պարունակող ուտելիքները իրար հետ չուտել։


Չեմ կարծում թե լուրջ փորձերի վրա են հիմնված ասածներդ։ :Wink:  Փորձե՞լ ես բուսակերի լիարժեք ռացիոնով ասենք մի քանի շաբաթ սնվել ու ֆիզիկական աշխատանք անել։ Կարծում եմ արդյունավետությունդ կմեծանա։ :Wink: 
Տարբեր բժշկական փորձարկումները դա են ցույց տալիս, բուսակեր մարզիկներ կան, նրանց մեջ նաև օլիմպիական չեմպիոններ, ալպինիստներ, նույնիսկ կուլտուրիստներ։
Ինքս ճանաչում եմ բուսակերների խմբի, որոնք սիստեմատիկ ոտքով արշավների են գնում, սարեր են բարձրանում, մարզվում են։
Տարբեր ազգականներիս, նաև հենց իմ օրինակով տեսել եմ բուսական սննդակարգի առողջարար ազդեցությունը։ Չնայած կոնկրետ ես առանձնապես ֆիզիկական ծանրաբեռնվածություն չունեմ։

----------


## Ձայնալար

Չէի ուզում խառնվել էս «դարավոր» բանավեճին, վերջը չդիմացա  :LOL: 

Սկսեմ բարոյական կողմից՝ սպանել, մանել: Եթե գայլը, որը ոչխար ա բռնում ուտում անբարոյական դիակակեր արարած ա, ուրեմը ես էլ եմ այդպիսին: Մենակ չասեք թե ես նվաստացնում եմ ինքզինքս գայլի հետ համեմատվելով: Չէ բարեկամներ, գայլն էլ, ես էլ բնության կողմից արարված էակներ ենք ու երկուսս էլ սնունդ ենք հայթայթում մեր համար: Եթե բնությունն ինձ ստեղծել է ամենակեր, ուրեմը ես պետք է սպանեմ ու ուտեմ: 

Հիմա հաջորդ հարցը՝ արդյո՞ք բնությունը մեզ ամենակեր է ստեղծել, թե՞ խոտակեր, կամ ինչպես բուսակերներն են ասում` պտղակեր  :LOL:  Հայտնի՞ է արդյոք ձեզ մարդկության պատմության այն փուլը, երբ մարդիկ սկսեցին միս ուտել՝ մետաղ ձուլելը իմացել ենք, կրակ վառելը իմացել ենք, երբ են առաջին անգամ սկսել գործիքներ օգտագործել ոնցոր թե էլի իմացել ենք, այ մենակ էդ դիակ ուտելու վնասակար սովորությունը երբ ձեռք բերեցինք տենց էլ չիմացանք: Մենակ հիշում եմ, որ երբ դեռ ոչ բարոյականությունից էինք հասկանում, ոչ անբարոյականությունից ու դեռ քարանձավում էինք ապրում, էդ քարանձավի պատերին որսի տեսարաններ էինք նկարում: Եզրակացություն՝ մարդը միշտ էլ միս կերել է, հետևաբար այդպիսին է ի սկզբանե և ի բնե:

Մի փոքր դիտարկում աղիների երկարության հետ կապված: Խոտակերների մոտ աղիները ավելի երկար են, քան մսակերների մոտ. այսինքն խոտը մարսելու համար պեքտք է ունենալ ավելի երկար աղիներ: Իսկ ամենակերները, քանի որ ուտում են նաև խոտ, կամ այլ բուսական սնունդ, որի մարսողության համար պահանջվում է երկար աղիք, պետք է ունենան երկար աղիք՝ այսինքն աղիքի երկարությունը տրամաբանորեն պետք է որոշվի տվյալ տեսակի «ճաշացանկի» ամենադժվարամարս «ճաշատեսակով»: Ֆիզիոլոգիայի մեջ շատ չեմ ուզում խորանալ, քանի որ գիտելիքներս բավարար չեն, բայց առաջին հայացքից ակնհայտ է, որ մարդը գիշատիչ ու խոտակեր կենդանիների նկատմամբ միջին դիրք է գրավում իր օրգանիզմի կառուցվածքով՝ Այսինքն ամենակեր է: Հիմա էլի կասեք պտղակեր, էդ դեպքում կխնդրեմ բացատրել, թե կոնկրետ ինչո՞վ են սնվում բնության մեջ ապրող պտղակերները, ի՞նչ ուրիշ պտղակեր կենդանի գիտեք բացի մարդուց, ինչպե՞ս է նրանց օրգանիզմը հարմարեցված պտղակերությանը՝ ինչ պտղակերական առանձնահատկություններ ունի:

----------


## dvgray

> Չէի ուզում խառնվել էս «դարավոր» բանավեճին, վերջը չդիմացա


Սա հեչ էլ  «դարավոր» չի, այլ դարձել է բիզնեսի մի տեսակ, երբ բավականին մեծ քանակի "… պաշպաններ" իրենց համար գործ ու զբաղմունք են ճարել: Գրքեր են տպում ու բավականին շահույթաբեր վաճառում, տարբերի կոնֆերոնսներ են անում հինգ աստղանի հյուրանոցներում և այլն այս ոճով:
իսկ սրա սկիզբները դրված են իսկզբանե մարդկային տարբեր տեսությունների մեջ՝ քրիստոնեություն, մուսուլմանություն և այլն, երբ ընդամենը պաուզաներ էին առաջարկում տալ մսակերությանը, որով մտածում էին որ ավելի կառողջանա, կթեթևանա  մարդու օրգանիզմը:
…
իսկ էտ կենդանիների պաշպանության տեսությունները ընդամենը բիզնես են, ինչպես որ բիզնես դարձավ կենդանիների բնական մորթիներից մուշտակներ կարել չթողնելը, որպեսի արհեստական, օրգանիզմի համար վնասակար մորթեղենի վրա նստեցնեն մարդկանց:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Սկսեմ բարոյական կողմից՝ սպանել, մանել: Եթե գայլը, որը ոչխար ա բռնում ուտում անբարոյական դիակակեր արարած ա, ուրեմը ես էլ եմ այդպիսին: Մենակ չասեք թե ես նվաստացնում եմ ինքզինքս գայլի հետ համեմատվելով: Չէ բարեկամներ, գայլն էլ, ես էլ բնության կողմից արարված էակներ ենք ու երկուսս էլ սնունդ ենք հայթայթում մեր համար: Եթե բնությունն ինձ ստեղծել է ամենակեր, ուրեմը ես պետք է սպանեմ ու ուտեմ:


Նախ նկատենք, որ կենդանական աշխարհում մսակերությունն ի սկզբանե ու բնականոն ձևով այնպիսի դրվածք է ունեցել, որ առավել առողջ և ուժեղ կենդանիներն ուտում են առավել թույլերին ու անառողջներին՝ այդպիսով կենդանական աշխարհը մաքրելով հիվանդներից ու տկարներից, մինչդեռ մարդու դեպքում ճիշտ հակառակն է. մարդը միշտ սպանում և ուտում է հենց առողջ կենդանիներին՝ դրանից բխող համապատասխան հետևանքներով։  :Wink:  Բացի դրանից, ի տարբերություն գիշատիչ մսակեր կենդանիների, որոնց համար միսը սննդի միակ աղբյուրն է, այսինքն՝ անհրաժեշտություն է, փաստորեն, մարդու դեպքում իրավիճակը բոլորովին այլ է. մարդը սպանում է առանց անհրաժեշտության, քանի որ միսը նրա համար բնավ կենսական անհրաժեշտություն չէ, այլ զուտ անառողջ հաճույք։ Հետևաբար մարդու՝ ի ծնե ու ի բնե մսակեր լինելու մասին պնդումները ոչ մի լուրջ հիմք չունեն՝ անկախ նրանից, թե որքան վաղուց է մարդն սկսել միս ուտել։




> Մի փոքր դիտարկում աղիների երկարության հետ կապված: Խոտակերների մոտ աղիները ավելի երկար են, քան մսակերների մոտ. այսինքն խոտը մարսելու համար պեքտք է ունենալ ավելի երկար աղիներ: Իսկ ամենակերները, քանի որ ուտում են նաև խոտ, կամ այլ բուսական սնունդ, որի մարսողության համար պահանջվում է երկար աղիք, պետք է ունենան երկար աղիք՝ այսինքն աղիքի երկարությունը տրամաբանորեն պետք է որոշվի տվյալ տեսակի «ճաշացանկի» ամենադժվարամարս «ճաշատեսակով»: Ֆիզիոլոգիայի մեջ շատ չեմ ուզում խորանալ, քանի որ գիտելիքներս բավարար չեն, բայց առաջին հայացքից ակնհայտ է, որ մարդը գիշատիչ ու խոտակեր կենդանիների նկատմամբ միջին դիրք է գրավում իր օրգանիզմի կառուցվածքով՝ Այսինքն ամենակեր է: Հիմա էլի կասեք պտղակեր, էդ դեպքում կխնդրեմ բացատրել, թե կոնկրետ ինչո՞վ են սնվում բնության մեջ ապրող պտղակերները, ի՞նչ ուրիշ պտղակեր կենդանի գիտեք բացի մարդուց, ինչպե՞ս է նրանց օրգանիզմը հարմարեցված պտղակերությանը՝ ինչ պտղակերական առանձնահատկություններ ունի:


Իսկ ի՞նչ պարտադիր է, որ մարդու նման պտղակեր ուրիշ կենդանիներ էլ լինեն, որ համարենք՝ այդպիսի կատեգորիա էլ կա։ Բանական կենդանիներ էլ չկան, հիմա ի՞նչ, մարդու բանական էակ լինե՞լն էլ կասկածի տակ առնենք։ 



> Սա հեչ էլ  «դարավոր» չի, այլ դարձել է բիզնեսի մի տեսակ, երբ բավականին մեծ քանակի "… պաշպաններ" իրենց համար գործ ու զբաղմունք են ճարել: Գրքեր են տպում ու բավականին շահույթաբեր վաճառում, տարբերի կոնֆերոնսներ են անում հինգ աստղանի հյուրանոցներում և այլն այս ոճով:
> իսկ սրա սկիզբները դրված են իսկզբանե մարդկային տարբեր տեսությունների մեջ՝ քրիստոնեություն, մուսուլմանություն և այլն, երբ ընդամենը պաուզաներ էին առաջարկում տալ մսակերությանը, որով մտածում էին որ ավելի կառողջանա, կթեթևանա  մարդու օրգանիզմը:
> …
> իսկ էտ կենդանիների պաշպանության տեսությունները ընդամենը բիզնես են, ինչպես որ բիզնես դարձավ կենդանիների բնական մորթիներից մուշտակներ կարել չթողնելը, որպեսի արհեստական, օրգանիզմի համար վնասակար մորթեղենի վրա նստեցնեն մարդկանց:


Դիվի, նման ինքնավստահ պնդումներ անելու համար դու բավարար հիմքեր չունես։ Ցանկացած գաղափարախոսություն, շարժում  ու նախաձեռնություն էլ, թեկուզ ամենաանշահախնդիրն ու ամենաբարի նպատակներ հետապնդողը լինի,  միշտ էլ որոշակի մարդկանց կողմից կարող է շահարկվել ու բիզնեսի վերածվել, բայց դա հիմք չի տալիս համարելու, որ այդ գաղափարախոսությունն անիմաստ է, անլուրջ ու հատուկ բիզնեսի նպատակով ստեղծված։ Միշտ էլ կգտնվեն մարդիկ, որոնք ուրիշների բարի նախաձեռնությունները շուռ կտան իրենց շահերի օգտին, ուրեմն դրանո՞վ պիտի դատենք տվյալ նախաձեռնության արժեքի ու օգտակարության մասին։  :Huh:

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվի, նման ինքնավստահ պնդումներ անելու համար դու բավարար հիմքեր չունես։ Ցանկացած գաղափարախոսություն, շարժում  ու նախաձեռնություն էլ, թեկուզ ամենաանշահախնդիրն ու ամենաբարի նպատակներ հետապնդողը լինի,  միշտ էլ որոշակի մարդկանց կողմից կարող է շահարկվել ու բիզնեսի վերածվել, բայց դա հիմք չի տալիս համարելու, որ այդ գաղափարախոսությունն անիմաստ է, անլուրջ ու հատուկ բիզնեսի նպատակով ստեղծված։ Միշտ էլ կգտնվեն մարդիկ, որոնք ուրիշների բարի նախաձեռնությունները շուռ կտան իրենց շահերի օգտին, ուրեմն դրանո՞վ պիտի դատենք տվյալ նախաձեռնության արժեքի ու օգտակարության մասին։


Ուլուանա
ամեն տիպի գաղափարախոսություն էլ գոյության իրավունք ունի այնքանով, քանի դեռ չի դարձել ագրեսիա: Օրինակ կերդանական մորթի օգտագործելու հակառակորդները ճիշտ էին՞ վարվում, օգտագործողներին հարձակման ենթարկելով ու նրանց մոթիներ վրա ներկ լցնելով  :Wink:

----------


## Second Chance

> Չեք ասի թե որտեղ եք կարդացել?
> Ես ասում եմ իմ փորձից ելնելով, դրա համար էլ նշել եմ *"կոնկրետ ես"*


Ձեռքիս տակ երկու գիրք կա հիմա  «Ապրեցեք Առողջ » , «Երկարակեցության գաղտնիքները»  Վ.Շ. Ասլանյան.  շատ լավ գրքեր են  ցավոք չունեմ էլ տարբերակը, բայց կարող էք գնել   այստեղից
վստահեցնում եմ շատ կարևոր տեղեկություններ կգտնենք առողջ ապրելակերպի մասին   :Wink:

----------


## Արշակ

> Սկսեմ բարոյական կողմից՝ սպանել, մանել: Եթե գայլը, որը ոչխար ա բռնում ուտում անբարոյական դիակակեր արարած ա, ուրեմը ես էլ եմ այդպիսին: Մենակ չասեք թե ես նվաստացնում եմ ինքզինքս գայլի հետ համեմատվելով: Չէ բարեկամներ, գայլն էլ, ես էլ բնության կողմից արարված էակներ ենք ու երկուսս էլ սնունդ ենք հայթայթում մեր համար: Եթե բնությունն ինձ ստեղծել է ամենակեր, ուրեմը ես պետք է սպանեմ ու ուտեմ:


Էս մասի վերաբերյալ Ուլուանան ասեց, առանձնապես ավելացնելու բան չունեմ (ավելի ճիշտ ունեմ, բայց երկար պատմությունա ու դժվար կարողանամ նենց բացատրել, որ համաձայնվես, նենց որ համարենք, որ չունեմ)





> Հիմա հաջորդ հարցը՝ արդյո՞ք բնությունը մեզ ամենակեր է ստեղծել, թե՞ խոտակեր, կամ ինչպես բուսակերներն են ասում` պտղակեր  Հայտնի՞ է արդյոք ձեզ մարդկության պատմության այն փուլը, երբ մարդիկ սկսեցին միս ուտել՝ մետաղ ձուլելը իմացել ենք, կրակ վառելը իմացել ենք, երբ են առաջին անգամ սկսել գործիքներ օգտագործել ոնցոր թե էլի իմացել ենք, այ մենակ էդ դիակ ուտելու վնասակար սովորությունը երբ ձեռք բերեցինք տենց էլ չիմացանք: Մենակ հիշում եմ, որ երբ դեռ ոչ բարոյականությունից էինք հասկանում, ոչ անբարոյականությունից ու դեռ քարանձավում էինք ապրում, էդ քարանձավի պատերին որսի տեսարաններ էինք նկարում: Եզրակացություն՝ մարդը միշտ էլ միս կերել է, հետևաբար այդպիսին է ի սկզբանե և ի բնե:


Ըստ մարդու կապկային ծագման դարվինյան տեսության, մարդը սկսեց նաև մսով սնվել, երբ անտառներից տեղափոխվեց տափաստաններ ու անապատներ։ Բայց ես ինքս չեմ ընդունում մարդու կապկային ծագման տեսությունը։ Սովետի ժամանակ էդ տեսությունը ներկայացվում էր որպես միակ ճշմարիտ, բայց հիմա քանի գնում դրա հիմքերը խարխլվում են ու այլ տեսություններ են առաջ քաշվում։ Ավելի հակված եմ կարծելու, որ կապիկն է մարդուց առաջացել ( որպես դեգրադացված ճյուղ, գուցե կենդանիների հետ խաչասերվելու արդյունքում), քան հակառակը։ Բայց սա շատ լայն ու բարդ թեմա է, ծավալվելու հավես չունեմ։ 
Մարդու ծագման վերաբերյալ տարբեր կրոնական ուսմունքներ ևս նշում են, թե մարդը երբ սկսեց միս ուտել (սովորաբար որպես վայրենացում ու դեգրադացիա է ներկայացվում)։ Օրինակ, քրիստոնեության մասով էս թեմայում մի քիչ գրվել էր։
Չնայած բուսակերներ միշտ էլ եղել են։ Վերջին դարի նորամուծություն չի էլի, ինչպես շատերը կարծում են։




> Մի փոքր դիտարկում աղիների երկարության հետ կապված: Խոտակերների մոտ աղիները ավելի երկար են, քան մսակերների մոտ. այսինքն խոտը մարսելու համար պեքտք է ունենալ ավելի երկար աղիներ: Իսկ ամենակերները, քանի որ ուտում են նաև խոտ, կամ այլ բուսական սնունդ, որի մարսողության համար պահանջվում է երկար աղիք, պետք է ունենան երկար աղիք՝ այսինքն աղիքի երկարությունը տրամաբանորեն պետք է որոշվի տվյալ տեսակի «ճաշացանկի» ամենադժվարամարս «ճաշատեսակով»:


Չէ, պիտի որոշվի հիմնական «ճաշատեսակով»։ Բանն այն է, որ մսային սննդի համար երկար աղիքը վատ է. մարսված մսի արագ նեխող մնացորդները հնարավորին չափ շուտ պիտի դուրս գան, որպեսզի քիչ թունավորեն օրգանիզմը։ Այսինքն՝ «ինչքան երկար ենքան լավ» սկզբունքը ցանկացած սննդի համար չի գործում։ Մսայինի համար կարճն է լավ, բուսականի համար՝ երկարը։




> Ֆիզիոլոգիայի մեջ շատ չեմ ուզում խորանալ, քանի որ գիտելիքներս բավարար չեն, բայց առաջին հայացքից ակնհայտ է, որ մարդը գիշատիչ ու խոտակեր կենդանիների նկատմամբ միջին դիրք է գրավում իր օրգանիզմի կառուցվածքով՝ Այսինքն ամենակեր է: Հիմա էլի կասեք պտղակեր, էդ դեպքում կխնդրեմ բացատրել, թե կոնկրետ ինչո՞վ են սնվում բնության մեջ ապրող պտղակերները, ի՞նչ ուրիշ պտղակեր կենդանի գիտեք բացի մարդուց, ինչպե՞ս է նրանց օրգանիզմը հարմարեցված պտղակերությանը՝ ինչ պտղակերական առանձնահատկություններ ունի:


Ճիշտն ասած կենդանաբանության ու ֆիզիոլոգիայի մեջ ես էլ առանձնապես խորացած չեմ, նենց որ դժվար սպառիչ պատասխան տամ, բայց ինչպես իմ կարծիքով արդեն ցույց տրվեց իմ ու Ներսեսի քննարկումը, մարդը ավելի շատ ոչ թե ամենակերներին է նման ֆիզոլոգիայով, այլ պտղակերներին, հացահատիկակերներին։ 
Համ էլ ըստ էության, ամենակերներ կոչվածներն էլ որպես հիմնական սնունդ կամ մսակեր են կամ բուսակեր, բայց նաև հիմնականից տարբեր սնունդ ուտելու ունակությամբ։

Ի՞նչ պտղակեր կենդանիներ կան։
Նորից եմ ասում, կենդանաբանության գիտելիքներս չեն ներում, որ սպառիչ պատասխանեմ, ու հավանաբար այլ, ավելի լավ օրինակներ էլ կան, բայց մի քանիսը նշեմ։
Ամենամոտը երևի կապիկներն են։ Նաև կրծողները, որ հացահատիկ, ընկուզեղեն են ուտում հիմնականում։ Խոզերը, որոնք բնության մեջ հիմնականում արմատներ, կաղին, ընկույզ, ու այլ պտուղներ են ուտում։ Խոզերը երբեմն նաև կենդանիներ են ուտում, բայց դա ավելի շատ բացառիկ երևույթ է քան հիմնական սնունդ։ 

Սննդով պայմանավորված առանձնահատկությունները. 
Աղիքների մասին արդեն ասվեց, 
առանց ժանիքների, տափակ սեղանատամներով ատամնաշարի մասին ասվեց,
Ձեռքերի կառուցվածքը, որոնք որսի համար հարմար ճանկեր չունեն, մատները ավելի հարմար են պտուղներ քաղելու, եղունգները՝ կլպելու, քան որևէ այլ բանի համար։
Տեսողությունը, ի տարբերություն գիշատիչների, ավելի հարմար է ստատիկ մրգերը տեսնելուն, քան շարժվող կենդանիներին։ Գիշատիչները շատ ավելի լավ են տեսնում ժարշվող կենդանիներին, քան ստատիկ օբյեկտները։
Տեսողության գունավորությունը, որը պետք է գալիս մրգերի բնույթը, խակն ու հասածը, քաղցրը անհամից նայելով տարբերելու համար։
Ստամոքսահյութի, թքի բաղադրությունը ավելի համապատասխանում է ածխաջրային սննդին, քան սպիտակուցային։ Չնայած կոնկրետ սննդից կախված որոշ չափով բաղադրությունը փոխվելու հնարավորություն կա։
Եվ այլն։ Մի քիչ ուսումնասիրելու դեպքում շատ բան կարելի է գտնել։






> Ուլուանա
> ամեն տիպի գաղափարախոսություն էլ գոյության իրավունք ունի այնքանով, քանի դեռ չի դարձել ագրեսիա: Օրինակ կերդանական մորթի օգտագործելու հակառակորդները ճիշտ էին՞ վարվում, օգտագործողներին հարձակման ենթարկելով ու նրանց մոթիներ վրա ներկ լցնելով


Իմ կարծիքով ճիշտ չէին վարվում։ Բայց դա շա՜տ ծայրահեղ, մասնավոր դեպք է։ Դա չի կարելի ընդհանրացնել բոլորի վրա։  Ու իմիջիայլոց, էդ երբ է տենց բան եղել։ :Think:  Ես որ առաջին անգամ եմ լսում։
Բայց եթե ագրեսիվութամբ նայենք, մսակերությունը ագրեսիայի, ոչ հումանիզմի դրսևորում է։
Էլ չեմ ասում, որ մսային սնունդը մարդուն ավելի ագրեսիվ է դարձնում։ Բուսակերները որպես կանոն շատ ավելի մեղմ բնավորության, հումանիստ մարդիկ են։ Ասածս չի նշանակում, թե բուսակեր մարդը չի կարող ագրեսիվ լինել, կամ հակառակը. նպաստող գործոն կարելի է համարել։ Նույնիսկ կենդանիների վրա դիտարկումներն են դա ցույց տալիս։ Օրինակ, եթե շանը ոչ մսային սնունդ ես տալիս, շատ հանգիստ է դառնում, իսկ մսայինի դեպքում ագրեսիվանում են։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ուլուանա
> ամեն տիպի գաղափարախոսություն էլ գոյության իրավունք ունի այնքանով, քանի դեռ չի դարձել ագրեսիա:


Ցանկացած տիպի գաղափարախոսության հետևորդների մեջ էլ միշտ գտնվում են ագրեսիվ ծայրահեղականներ, որոնք իրենց պահվածքով անպատվում են այդ գաղափարախոսության իսկական կրողներին ու ընդհանրապես գաղափարախոսությունը։ Բայց մի՞թե նմանների պահվածքով պիտի գնահատենք այդ գաղափարախոսությունը։ 



> Օրինակ կերդանական մորթի օգտագործելու հակառակորդները ճիշտ էին՞ վարվում, օգտագործողներին հարձակման ենթարկելով ու նրանց մոթիներ վրա ներկ լցնելով


Ագրեսիայի ու հիստերիկության նմանատիպ դրսևորումներին միշտ էլ խիստ բացասաբար եմ վերաբերվել՝ անկախ նրանից, թե ինչ գաղափարախոսություն է ընկած դրանց հիմքում։

----------


## CCoder

> Սննդով պայմանավորված առանձնահատկությունները. 
> Աղիքների մասին արդեն ասվեց, 
> առանց ժանիքների, տափակ սեղանատամներով ատամնաշարի մասին ասվեց,
> Ձեռքերի կառուցվածքը, որոնք որսի համար հարմար ճանկեր չունեն, մատները ավելի հարմար են պտուղներ քաղելու, եղունգները՝ կլպելու, քան որևէ այլ բանի համար։
> Տեսողությունը, ի տարբերություն գիշատիչների, ավելի հարմար է ստատիկ մրգերը տեսնելուն, քան շարժվող կենդանիներին։ Գիշատիչները շատ ավելի լավ են տեսնում ժարշվող կենդանիներին, քան ստատիկ օբյեկտները։
> Տեսողության գունավորությունը, որը պետք է գալիս մրգերի բնույթը, խակն ու հասածը, քաղցրը անհամից նայելով տարբերելու համար։
> Ստամոքսահյութի, թքի բաղադրությունը ավելի համապատասխանում է ածխաջրային սննդին, քան սպիտակուցային։ Չնայած կոնկրետ սննդից կախված որոշ չափով բաղադրությունը փոխվելու հնարավորություն կա։
> Եվ այլն։ Մի քիչ ուսումնասիրելու դեպքում շատ բան կարելի է գտնել։


Մարդանման կապիկներն էլ բավարարում վերը նշված բոլոր պայմաններին հիմնականում սնվում են բույսերով ու մրգերով, բայց ձեռքներից առիթը բաց չեն թողնում մի հատ փոքր եղնիկ բռնեն ուտեն։  :Wink:

----------


## նախշուն

*•Բուսական ծագման համեղ ու էկզոտիկ սնունդ 
•Առողջարար, միստիկ համերով թեյեր 
•Մարմնարվեստ / բոդի արտ` իսկական հինայով և այլ ներկերով 
•Մեղմ ու հանդարտեցնող լուսավորություն 
•Ոգեղեն ու էկզոտիկ երաժշտություն աշխարհի տարբեր մշակույթներից 
•Յուրահատուկ ֆիլմեր 
•Ապակե և այլ իրերի, հագուստների վրա նկարելու ստեղծագործական վիճակներ 
•Խոհարարական առողջ ընդվզումներ` ի հեճուկս Մակդոնալդային մշակույթի 
•Մերսման կարճ, բայց ահագին հիշվող դասընթաց հնդկական յուղերով
•Ֆոտո-սեսիա 
•Տեսաֆիլմի նկարահանում հենց դեպքի վայրում /դեպքը հենց մեր հանդիպումն է, ու դու գլխավոր հերոսն ես…/ 
•…ու այսպես շարունակ… արի կիմանաս, կզգաս ու հետո ուրիշներին կպատմես… 
*

Կռահեցիք?~~Եվ այսպես Հունվարի 1–ին, ժամը 19:00–ից սկսած մինչև ինչքան դիմանանք, հավաքվելու ենք մի հյուրընկալ տանը ու շարունակենք ամանորյա քեֆային տրամադրությունները` այս անգամ առանց մսեղենի, միայն բուսական ծագման սնունդով, հյութերով ու որոշ էկզոտիկ հավելումներով:

Հետդ կարող ես բերել նաև`

*• Կես հատ կաղամբ 
• 5 գազար 
• 3 խնձոր 
• 5 մանդարին 
• 2 նարինջ 
• 100 գրամ պանիր 
• 1 թթվասեր 
• 1 հաց 
• Մի քիչ կանաչի 
• 1 լիմոն 
• Մի քանի փոքր մոմ
• 1 փոքր բարձիկ` հատակին նստելու համար ,քանի որ որոշել ենք մեր ոչ այնքան մեծ տարածքը լավագույնս օգտագործել: Բոլորիս տներում էլ կան տարբեր մութաքայանման բաներ, այ դրանցից մեկը վերցրու ու արի մեր քեֆին:
• Զանազան Դիմակներ. Գուցե մեր այդ երեկույթ-խնջույքը նաև դիմակահանդեսի վերածվի, եթե յուրաքանչյուրս մի դիմակ բերենք հետներս: Ինչ պարտադիր է սպասել հելլոուինին դիմակավորվելու համար
• Մի քիչ չրեղեն` ամանորյա սեղանից 
• Ու այստեղ չթվարկված ցանկացած այլ բան, որ որևէ կերպ կապված չէ ինչ որ մեկի կյանքը վտանգի ենթարկելու հետ /օրինակ ինչպես միսն ու նման բաներն են կապված/* 

Խնդրում եմ նախապես գրանցվել, կամ հաստատել Ձեր համաձայնությունը right227@gmail.com հասցեով կամ զանգահարել Վահագին 093 240 446

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ներսես, նախ սկսեմ նրանից, որ քո հաշվարկում մարդու բարակ ու հաստ աղիքի գումարային 8.5 մետրը ոչ թե մաքսիմալն էր, ինչպես դու էս ասում, այլ  միջինը։ Նկատենք, որ 7 և 1.5 թվերի մոտ գրած էր about, approximately, այսինքն՝ մոտավորապես էդքան։
> 
> Ինքս էլ ստուգեցի մի քանի աղբյուրներով, սենց տվյալներ էին ստացվում.
> Բարակ աղիքի երկարությունը գրեթե բոլոր աղբյուրներում գրված է 6-8 մ, իսկ հաստ աղիքինը՝ 1.5-2 մ։
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Արշակ լուրջ չեմ հասկանում, մի հատ թվերին նայի էլի, քո բերված աղբյուրներում ընդհանրապես 4մ է նշված: Էտ տարբերակներն էլ էի տեսել բայց ասեցի տենց դաժան բաներ չգրեմ: Մեռած մարդու աղիների երկարությունը ինչ կապ ունի ախր սննդի ընդունման և մարսման հետ չեմ հասկանում: Ակնհա՞յտ չի, որ պետք է վերցնել կենդանի վիճակում աղիքի երկարությունը: Հիմա կարողա մեռած վիճակում ամեն կենդանում մոտ տարբեր չափովա երկարում, մի մասի մոտ էլ ընդհանրապես չի երկարում, մեզ ինչ կտա դրանց համեմատությունը կենդանի ժամանակ սնվելու պրոցեսսը ուսունասիրելու համար: Պա՞րզ չի որ կլոր 0:



> Ինչպես գրված է առաջին մեջբերման մեջ կենդանի վիճակում աղիքները ձգված են ու ավելի կարճ են լինում քան մեռած վիճակում։ Բայց որքան նկատեցի հիմնականում դիտարկվում է մեռած վիճակում աղիքների երկարությունը, որը կոչվում է անատոմիական երկարություն։ Կենդանիների դեպքում էլ կարծում եմ մեռած ժամանակ է չափվում հերձելով (կենդանի վիճակում դժվար է պատկերացնել, թե ինչպես պիտի ճշգրիտ չափեին)։


Մի հատ էլ շեշտեմ, որ մեռած վիճակում երկարությունը բացարձակ ինֆորմացիա չի պարունակում: Իսկ թե ինչպես են չափում ինձ թվում է պարզ է: Մարդունը ո՞նց են չափում: Այ լրիվ նույն կերպ էլ չափում են կենդանիներինը: Օրինակ՝ նարկոզ են տալիս ու փորը բացում են չափում են: Կամ ուրիշ ձև, ու դա պրինցիպիալ չի, փաստն այն է որ ոնց մարդուննեն չափում, նույն պրինցիպով կարող են կենդանիներինն էլ չափել: Նաև պատկորացրեք թե, գիշատիչ կենդանիների 3 անգամվա թիվը ընդունենք որպես անատոմիկ երկարություն: Այդ դեպքում կա երկու տարբերակ 
ա) եթե ընդունենք որ մահանալուց հետո երկարում է 2 անգամ ինչպես մարդու դեպքում, ապա կենդանի ժամանակ երկարությունը կլինի մարմնից 1.5 անգամ ավել, որը ստացվումա համարյա մի հատ ուղիղ խողովակ բերանից մինչև հետանցք: Պատկերացնու՞մ ես այդպիսի բան, անձամբ ես ոչ: Եթե նման բան էլ լիներ հաստատ մի տեղ գրած կլիներ  :Wink: 
բ) եթե ընդունենք որ երկարում է ուրիշ հարաբերությամբ կամ ընդհանրապես չի երկարում, որեմն ինչպես վերում գրել եմ, նման տվյալները ոչ մի ինֆորմացիա չեն պարունակում: 



> *Այսպիսով ստացվում է որ մարդու բարակ ու հաստ աղիքների գումարային երկարությունը կազմում է մոտավորապես 7-10 մետր։*
> ու նկատենք, որ բերված աղբյուրները ակադեմիական բժշկության справочник–ային տվյալներ են, այլ ոչ թե բուսակերների սայթերից։


Եկանք նրան, 7-10մ դա իրականությանը չհամապատասխանող թիվ է: Վերցնում ենք վիկիի միջին թիվը բարակ աղու համար 4-7 ու հաստ աղու համար 1.5 ստացանք 5.5-8.5մ, միջինում 7մ:



> Հիմա անցնենք մարմնի երկարությանը։
> Ինչպես են չափում կենդանիների մարմնի երկարությունը.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Длина тела измеряется:
> ...


Ընդունեցի դիտողությունը, հաշվում ենք 1մ:



> *Այսինքն՝ ստացվում է, որ  մարդու աղիքների երկարությունը 7-10 անգամ մեծ է մարմնի երկարությունից։*
> 
> Այսինքն՝ էսպիսի հաշվարկի դեպքում հենց ըստ քո բերած տվյալների, մարդը ամենաշատը հացահատիկակերներին է մոտ, քան գիշատիչներին, ձկնկերներին ամենակերներին ու խոտակերներին։


ստացանք *միջինում 7* որը ըստ իմ վերը բերված տվյալների բերում է դուզ ամենակերների վրա:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Ցանկացած գաղափարախոսություն ներշնչվում է, ու բուսակերությունը հատկապես չէի համարի մարդու բնական ընտրություն, այլ տեսնում եմ որպես գաղափարախոսությամբ առաջնորդվող ուղեղի թելադրանքի արդյունք:
Գաղափարախոսություններ որդեգրելն անընդունելի չեմ համարում, բայց այնպիսիններին, որոնք գործ ունեն օրգանիզմի հետ, զգուշավորությամբ կվերաբերվեի:
Իմ համոզմամբ, պայմաններում, ուր մենք ապրում ենք, միսը անհրաժեշտ սննդամթերք է: Գուցե որոշ օրգանիզմներ առանց լուրջ խնդիրների հաղթահարում են դրա բացակայությունը, բայց մեծ մասամբ նման դիետան, կարծում եմ, կարող է խաթարել որոշ բաներ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ցանկացած գաղափարախոսություն ներշնչվում է, ու բուսակերությունը հատկապես չէի համարի մարդու բնական ընտրություն, այլ տեսնում եմ որպես գաղափարախոսությամբ առաջնորդվող ուղեղի թելադրանքի արդյունք:


Ոչ միայն ուղեղի։ Անձամբ իմ դեպքում (նաև գիտեմ, որ ոչ միայն իմ) շատ մեծ դեր է ունցել նաև զուտ հուզական ոլորտը։ Դեռ վաղ մանկուց միշտ խղճի խայթ եմ զգացել միս ուտելիս, նկատի ունեմ՝ երբ սկսել եմ գիտակցել, որ ուտում եմ ինչ–որ սպանված կենդանու։ Էլ չեմ ասում, թե ոնց էին միշտ վրաս ազդում կենդանիներին մորթելու տեսարանները։ Գյուղում մի քանի անգամ ականատես եմ եղել մորթման արարողությունների, մի անգամ նույնիսկ վատացել եմ... Գուցե ոմանք ասեն՝ իսկ ի՞նչ պարտադիր էր, որ երեխա ժամանակ նման դաժան տեսարանների ներկա լինեիր, իսկ ես մտածում եմ՝ իսկ ինչու՞ չպիտի երեխան իմանա, թե ինչ ճանապարհով է ձեռք բերվում այն միսը, որն ինքը հաճույքով ուտում է։ Ու նաև միշտ հակասություն եմ տեսել կենդանիներին սիրելու, փայփայելու, նրանց մասին հոգ տանելու և նրանց մորթելու ու ուտելու միջև։ Օրինակ, ինչու՞ են մեզ մանկուց սովորեցնում, որ թռչուններին պետք է կերակրել, բայց արի ու տես, որ այդ նույն թռչուններին նաև հանգիստ խղճով կարելի է մորթել և ուտել...  :Unsure:  Բա ու՞ր կորավ էդ հումանիզմ կոչվածը։ Փաստորեն, կամ կեղծ էր, կամ էլ պետք եղած դեպքում այն քնեցվում է ինքնախաբեությամբ։ Երկու դեպքն էլ ինձ համար անընդունելի են։ 
Ինչ վերաբերում է բուսակերության գաղափարախոսությունն ընդունելուն, ապա կարծում եմ՝ դա պետք է լինի լիարժեք կերպով գիտակցված ու մարսված, այսինքն՝ թե՛ հուզականորեն, թե՛ գիտակցաբար մարդը պետք է յուրացրած լինի այն, պատրաստ լինի դրան, որպեսզի ոչ թե սեփական անձի վրա ճնշում գործադրելու միջոցով կամ մոդային հետևելու մղումով լինի, այլ ինքնաբուխ։ Թե չէ ես էլ մարդիկ գիտեմ, որոնք երևի պահի ներշնչանքով բուսակեր են դարձել, բայց կարճ ժամանակ անց վերադարձել են մսակերության, քանի որ լիարժեք կերպով յուրացրած չեն եղել էդ գաղափարախոսությունը, իրենցը դարձած չի եղել։ Նման դեպքերում գուցե ճիշտ էլ է վերադառնալ մսակերության, քանի դեռ դու դա չես անում ներքին մղումով։ 



> Գաղափարախոսություններ որդեգրելն անընդունելի չեմ համարում, բայց այնպիսիններին, որոնք գործ ունեն օրգանիզմի հետ, զգուշավորությամբ կվերաբերվեի:


Համաձայն եմ, եթե զգուշավորությամբ վերաբերվել ասելով նկատի ունես նախքան դրանք կիրառելը հետաքրքրվել, ուսումնասիրել տվյալ գաղափարախոսության հիմքերը, նպատակները, հնարավոր հետևանքները՝ օգուտներն ու վնասները, բայց ոչ երբեք՝ առանց ծանոթ լինելու, պարզապես էստեղից–էնտեղից պատահաբար լսած կցկտուր ու հաճախ աղավաղված տեղեկությունների հիման վրա խրտնել ու խուսափել։ 



> Իմ համոզմամբ, պայմաններում, ուր մենք ապրում ենք, միսը անհրաժեշտ սննդամթերք է: Գուցե որոշ օրգանիզմներ առանց լուրջ խնդիրների հաղթահարում են դրա բացակայությունը, բայց մեծ մասամբ նման դիետան, կարծում եմ, կարող է խաթարել որոշ բաներ:


Սխալ կիրառման դեպքում ցանկացած նորամուծություն էլ կարող է խաթարել շատ բաներ։ Այն, որ միսն անհրաժեշտ ու անփոխարինելի չի օրգանիզմի համար, արդեն կարծեմ նույնիսկ ակադեմիական բժշկությունն է ընդունել, ուրիշ բան, որ մարդն արդեն սովորել է մսին ու չի ուզում հրաժարվել դրանից։ Երբևէ չեմ լսել մսի բացակայությունից տուժած որևէ մեկին մասին,  :Think:  մինչդեռ հակառակ դեպքերը բազմաթիվ են ու անժխտելի։ Իհարկե, եթե մարդը միս չուտի ու միաժամանակ այլ աղբյուրներից չստանա այն անհրաժեշտ սննդանյութերը, որոնք նաև մսի մեջ կան, բնական է, որ դրանից առողջությունը կտուժի, բայց սննամթերքների բաղադրություններին քիչ թե շատ ծանոթ ցանկացած մարդ կհասկանա, որ դա տեղի է ունեցել ոչ թե հենց մսի բացակայությունից, այլ դրանում պարունակվող որոշակի սննդանյութերի պակասից, որոնք չեն ներմուծվել օրգանիզմ այլ մթերքների միջոցով։

----------


## Grieg

> Ցանկացած գաղափարախոսություն ներշնչվում է


ես դրան գաղափարախոսություն չեի ասի, օրինակ եթե մարդ չի ծխում չեմ կարծում որ դա ինչ որ հատուկ ապրելակերպ այլ բնական և առողջ, նույն ել միս չուտելու դեպքում:




> ստացանք միջինում 7 որը ըստ իմ վերը բերված տվյալների բերում է դուզ ամենակերների վրա:






> Доктор Уильямс Коллинз, из Нью-Иоркского Маймондского Медицинского Центра, обнаружил у животных, питающихся мясом, "почти неограниченную способность регулировать содержание в организме насыщенных жиров и холестерина". Если в течение длительного времени добавлять животный жир в пищу кролика, то уже через два месяца стенки его кровеносных сосудов засорятся жировыми отложениями, вызывая тяжелое заболевание, сходное с атеросклерозом человека, пищеварительная система которого также не предназначена для переваривания мяса. И как мы видим далее, чем больше люди едят мясо, тем больше они болеют.


ճիշտ է մարդը այդքան արագ չի շարքից դուրս գալիս միս օգտագործելու դեպքում սակայն առողջ ապրելու ցանկացողի համար 20 տարի հետո ծանր հիվանդություննել ա ներկայի խնդիր:


երևի պետք է հաշվի առնել որ միջինում մեծահասակ մարդը 
արդեն միս օգտագործում է և գուցե դրանից արդեն օրգանիզմում փոփոխություններ լինի




> средний рост - 50 см
> http://pregnancy.ephotolink.ru/newborn/


Նորածին երեխայի միջին բոյը

ոտքերի չափսը չեմ իմանում ինչքան ա, ենթադրենք 60/40 , ով նորածին երեխա ունի թող չափի ասի  :Tongue: 




> Длина кишечника новорожденного ребенка 340 - 460 см
> http://medbiol.ru/medbiol/anatomia/0001f0ce.htm


վերցնենք միջինը (340+460)/2=400

400սմ/30  սմ =  13 սմ

ի դեպ  ձիու մոտ 12 սմ է



> длина кишечника у лошадей в 12 раз превышает длину тела.


չնայած ինձ թվում է քանի որ մենք մասնագետ չենք նման քննարկումը լուրջ չի..

----------


## Սամվել

> ես դրան գաղափարախոսություն չեի ասի, օրինակ եթե մարդ չի ծխում չեմ կարծում որ դա ինչ որ հատուկ ապրելակերպ այլ բնական և առողջ, նույն ել միս չուտելու դեպքում:


Շատ սխալա Մսակերությունը համեմատել Ծխելու հետ... 

Ծխելը վնասակար սովորություն է որով մարդկությունը վարակվել է մի 5 դար առաջ... 

Իսկ ՄԻս մարդիկ կերել են Միշտ հիշեք քարանձավների վրայի որսի տեսարանները... 

Ես Նույնիսկ կանեի հակառակ համեմատությունը Մսակերությունն է Չծխելու նման քանի որ մարդու նորմալ վիճակն է... իս Բուսակերությունը գոնե այնքանով է աննորմալ որ մեծամասնությունը մսակեր են... ու միշտ էլ եղել են.. էլ չեմ ասում որ դարերի ընթացքում մարդ արարածը Մսակեր է եղել... 

ԴՎԳրեյի մտքերը բավականին տեղին են  :Ok:

----------


## Grieg

> Շատ սխալա Մսակերությունը համեմատել Ծխելու հետ... 
> 
> Ծխելը վնասակար սովորություն է որով մարդկությունը վարակվել է մի 5 դար առաջ...


մսակերությունը վատ սովորությունա որով մարդկությունը վարակվելա ավելի վաղ ժամանակներից, տարբերությունը ժամանակի մեջ է.,,




> Իսկ ՄԻս մարդիկ կերել են Միշտ հիշեք քարանձավների վրայի որսի տեսարանները...


Մարդիկ քարանձավների ժամանակ իրար ել գուցե կերել դա չի նշանկում որ ճիշտ էին արել նաև դա չի բացառում որ զուգահեռ միս ուտողներին եղել են միս չուտողներ, ճիշտ ինչպես 5 դար առաջ եղել են չծողներ [այս կարծիքի է նաև մի պատմաբան ըստ որի մարդիկ բաժանվել սպանելով սնունդին հասնելու և բուսակերների վաղ շրջաններում երբ մարդկությունը նոր էր նվաճում երկիրը ]:


Բուսակերությունը նույնպես շատ հին պատմություն ունի, 

Ըստ պատմաբանների գլադիատորները ոչ միայն միս չեն կերել այլև նրանց դա խստորեն արգելվել է, նրանց սննունդի բաղադրիչներից է եղել տարբեր չորացված մրգեր որոնց շնորհիվ նրանք գերուժեղ եին, իսկ ստրուկներին պարտադրվել է միսը:
Ի դեպ հիմա նույնպես շատ օլիմպիական չեմպիոններ բուսակեր են:
_
Հանկ Արոն (ԱՄՆ-ի բեյսբոլի չեմպիոն), Բիլի Ջին Քինգ (ԱՄՆ-ի թենիսի չեմպիոն), Բիլ Ուոլթոն (ԱՄՆ-ի բասկեթբոլի խաղացող), Կարլ Լյուիս (ԱՄՆ-ի մարզիկ, Օլիմպիադաների իննապատիկ ոսկե մեդալակիր), Էդվին Մոզիս (ԱՄՆ-ի մարզիկ, երկակի ոսկե մեդալակիր), Ելենա Վալենդզիկ (Գերմանիայի բոքսի չեմպիոն), Ալեքսանդր Դարգաց (գերմանացի մարզիկ, մարմնամարզության չեմպիոն, բժիշկ) և այլն:
_

Կամ վերցնենք ամենահին /արևելքի/ կրոնները  `  հինդուիզմ, ջայնիզմ, շինտոիզմ ինչոր տեղ նաև բուդդիզմը .. այս բոլոր կրոններում բոլոր հարգված մարդկանց սնունդի մեջ չկար և չեր ել կարող լինել մի, սնունդ առանց սպանության մասին գրվել է վեդիկ գրությումներում [7000-2.500 մ.թ.ա]: Հիմա նույնպես արևելքում քիչ տարածված չե բուսակերությունը ուղղակի արևմուտքի մշակույթի ազդեցություն ը իր հետքը թողում է հատկապես Չինաստանի վրա: 

բուսակերությունը տարածում է գտել նաև արևմուտքում հատկապես Հունաստանում, անտիկ փիլիսոփայության մեջ կգտնես  շատ մտքեր այս թեմայով:
Պլատո, Պլուտարխ. Պյութագորաս, Սոկրատ, Դիոգեն, Արիստոտել,  Էպիկյուր.. նրանք բոլորը բուսակեր են եղել, Լեոնարդո դա Վինչի, Լև Տոլստոի .. մի խոսքով.. շատ են

իմ կարծիքով բուսակերություն ավելի շատ սոցիալական երևույթ է քան բնական կարիքի, եթե մարդ ծնվի բնության մեջ ու առանց որևէ մարդու ազդեցության մեծանա ինձ թվում է նա կնախընտրի իր սնունդը ստեղծել հողի բարիքներից:  

վաղ ժամանակներում այն ցեղերը ովքեր մսի հույսով են ապրել հեշտ վիճակում չեն եղել քանի որ մարդը լինելով ուժեղ շատ արագ վերացնում էր անտառի կենդանիներին իսկ բնությունը չեր հասցնում վերականգնվել, ուստի միակ տարբերակը մնում էր քոչել ~ թողելով փարթամ անտառը և բերրի հողը /կարելի է ասել դրախտը/ այն մարդկանց ովքեր նախընտրում եին սեփական բերանով ծամել սնունդը այլ ոչ անասուների միջոցով: 




> մեծամասնությունը մսակեր են...


ծխողները նույնպես մեծամասնություն են.. անորակ երաժշտություն լսողները երևի նույնպես մեծամասնություն են.. 
պետք չի մեծամասնությանը ենթարկել,  սա Հայաստանում իրոք բարդ խնդիր է շատերը չեն դիմանա ընկերների/ծանոթների/բարեկամների ծաղրանքներին եթե փորձեն դառնալ բուսակեր

----------


## Բարեկամ

Մսակերության ու ծխելու միջև զուգահեռներ տանելը ճիշտ չի: Ծխելը սովորության խնդիր է. ոչ ոք, երբևէ ծխած չլինելով, ծխելու պահանջ չի զգում: Նույնը չի կարելի ասել մսի մասին, քանի որ սա այն սննդամթերքներից է, որոնց որոշակի բաղադրակազմը մարդու օրգանիզմի նորմալ աշխատանքի պահանջներից է, և շատ բնական երևույթ է, օրինակ, երբ մարդը, ասենք, երբ համեմատաբար երկար ժամանակ միս չի կերել, հատկապես հենց միս ուտելու պահանջ է զգում, ու հատկապես հենց մսից կերակրատեսակներն են գրգռում ախորժակն ու ստամոքսը: Բուսակերներն իհարկե կփաստեն, որ իրենք, անհիշելի ժամանակներից միս կերած չլինելով հանդերձ, նման պահանջներ չեն ունենում, դեռ ավելին՝ տհաճություն են ապորւմ մսի տեսքից կամ հոտից: Հաճույքով հավատում եմ: Բայց գտնում եմ, որ այստեղ մսի նկատմամբ  գաղափարական հակակրանքն է  հենց սովորության հետևանք, ինչպես, օրինակ, ծխելը: Վերջապես նրանք միս չեն ուտում ոչ թե նրա համար, որ օրգանիզմը չի վերցնում, այլ քանի որ խղճի դեմ են դա համարում:
Ի դեպ, մի ֆիլմ հիշեցի. մեկին ծանոթացնում են մի տարօրինակ աղջկա հետ, որը ոչ միայն մսակեր չի, այլ բուսակեր էլ չի, ու սեղանի շուրջ նստած, սրտի ցավով պատմում էր, թե ինչպես է ապրում գազարի ցավը, երբ նրան կծում են…

Եթե երեխային՝ չներշնչված բնական էակին  դնես ուտելիքների մեջ, որոնց մեջ միս լինի, երեխան այն կտանի բերանն ու հաճույքով կուտի. իր օրգանիզմը գիտի դրա անհրաժշտության ու պահանջի մասին: Մինչդեռ խոտը, ասենք, չի վերցնի, կամ եթե փորձի էլ, դա կլինի վերջինը : 
Ինչ վերաբերում ա այսպես ասած գիտականորեն ուսումնասիրված ու դուրս բերված որոշակի տեսություններին, ըստ որոնց մսի բաղադրանյութերին փոխարինող այլ սննդամթերքներով կարելի է կոմպենսացնել մսի ռացիոնը, ապա դրանք ընդամենը մարդու ուղեղի արդյունք տեսություններ են, էսպերիմենտալ բաներ, և մսից կատարելապես հրաժարվելը երբեք չես կարող իմանալ թե ինչ խախտումներ կարող է հարուցել վաղ, թե ուշ: 
Մսի չարաշահումը, ինչպես և ամեն ինչինը, լի է վտանգներով, բայց պակաս անվտանգ չի դրա լրիվ բացակայությունը, հատկապես ներիկայիս պայմաններում՝ կլիմայական, սոցիալական ու էլի լիքը միջավայրային բաներ:

----------

Chuk (30.12.2008), dvgray (30.12.2008), Rhayader (30.12.2008), StrangeLittleGirl (30.12.2008), Սամվել (30.12.2008)

----------


## Դեկադա

> *Բարեկամ-ի խոսքերից*
> Մսակերության ու ծխելու միջև զուգահեռներ տանելը ճիշտ չի: Ծխելը սովորության խնդիր է. ոչ ոք, երբևէ ծխած չլինելով, ծխելու պահանջ չի զգում: Նույնը չի կարելի ասել մսի մասին, քանի որ սա այն սննդամթերքներից է, որոնց որոշակի բաղադրակազմը մարդու օրգանիզմի նորմալ աշխատանքի պահանջներից է, և շատ բնական երևույթ է, օրինակ, երբ մարդը, ասենք, երբ համեմատաբար երկար ժամանակ միս չի կերել, հատկապես հենց միս ուտելու պահանջ է զգում, ու հատկապես հենց մսից կերակրատեսակներն են գրգռում ախորժակն ու ստամոքսը: *Բուսակերներն իհարկե կփաստեն, որ իրենք, անհիշելի ժամանակներից միս կերած չլինելով հանդերձ, նման պահանջներ չեն ունենում, դեռ ավելին՝ տհաճություն են ապորւմ մսի տեսքից կամ հոտից:* Հաճույքով հավատում եմ: Բայց գտնում եմ, որ այստեղ մսի նկատմամբ գաղափարական հակակրանքն է հենց սովորության հետևանք, ինչպես, օրինակ, ծխելը: Վերջապես նրանք միս չեն ուտում ոչ թե նրա համար, որ օրգանիզմը չի վերցնում, այլ քանի որ խղճի դեմ են դա համարում:


Չէ, :Smile:  անգամ  անհիշելի  ժամանակներից  միս  չուտող  բուսակերները  ևս  ունենում  են  ցանկություն միս  ուտելու, ուղղակի  նրանց  մոտ  գիտակցականի  պահը  այնքան  է  ամրապնդված, որ  կարողանում  են  հաղթահարել  այդ  ցանկությունը:


Հետո  էլ    մի  պատկերացրեք, որ  անցնել  բուսակերությն  դա  հեշտ  գործ  է, երբեմն  պետք  է  լինում  պայքարել  և  առավելությունը  տալ  ցանկությանը  կամ  համոզմունքին, իսկ  դա  հեշտ  չի:  Իմ  էսքան  տարվա  դիտումները  ցույց  են  տալիս, որ  մարդիկ  ավելի  հեշտությամբ  բուսակերությունից  անցում  են  կատարում  դեպի  մսակերություն, քան  հակառակը:

----------


## Rhayader

> Չէ, անգամ  անհիշելի  ժամանակներից  միս  չուտող  բուսակերները  ևս  ունենում  են  ցանկություն միս  ուտելու, ուղղակի  նրանց  մոտ  գիտակցականի  պահը  այնքան  է  ամրապնդված, որ  կարողանում  են  հաղթահարել  այդ  ցանկությունը:
> 
> 
> Հետո  էլ    մի  պատկերացրեք, որ  անցնել  բուսակերությն  դա  հեշտ  գործ  է, երբեմն  պետք  է  լինում  պայքարել  և  առավելությունը  տալ  ցանկությանը  կամ  համոզմունքին, իսկ  դա  հեշտ  չի:  Իմ  էսքան  տարվա  դիտումները  ցույց  են  տալիս, որ  մարդիկ  ավելի  հեշտությամբ  բուսակերությունից  անցում  են  կատարում  դեպի  մսակերություն, քան  հակառակը:


Լավ, արդեն ջղայնացա, ուրեմն կգրեմ:
Անձամբ ես բուսակերներին (վեգետարյաններին, իրանք էլ են հայ :LOL: ) վերաբերվում եմ նույն կերպ, ինչ մարդկանց, ովքեր միայն միս են ուտում:
Լավագույն դեպքում՝ քմծիծաղով:
Երբ մի հիանալի անձնավորություն՝ Օվսանան (հիանալի բառը նրա նկատմամբ կիրառում եմ առանց իրոնիայի փոքրագույն նշույլի, քանի որ շատ եմ հարգում նրա կատարած աշխատանքը բնության ու կենդանիների պահպանության բնագավառում) սկսեց ինձ ապացուցել, որ «չկա աստված բացի սպանախից ու մուհամմեդը նրա մարգարեն է», ես քիչ էր մնում ծիծաղից սատկեի:
Իսկ հիմա լրջանամ ու պատմեմ ձեզ բուսակերության բոլոր վնասների ու սարսափների մասին:
Սկսենք նրանից, որ բուսակերությունը խախտում է աղիքների միկրոֆլորան ու երկարատև՝ երեք տարուց ավել տևած բուսակերության դեպքում գրեթե 60 տոկոս հավանականություն կա դիզբակտերիոզ ստանալու: Երկու տուժածներ աչքիս առաջ ունեմ, երկուսն էլ հիմա մզզում են, բայց իրենց սխալը չեն ուզում ընդունել:
Բուսական սննդի մեջ պարունակվում է չմարսվող բջջանյութ, որն ինքնին շատ լավ երևույթ է՝ մաքրում է ստամոքսաղիքային տրակտը: Բայց դրա չարաշահումը բերում է ստամոքսի ու աղիների լորձաթաղանթների վնասման: Սա առանձնապես մեծ վտանգ է, երբ մարդիկ կտրուկ անցնում են բուսակերությամբ ու կարող է բերել գաստրիտների ու խոցային հիվանդությունների: Այս երևույթին դիմակայելու համար բուսակերի աղիքները երկարում են, իսկ լորձաթաղանթը՝ կոշտանում, բայց դրա համար ժամանակ է պետք:
Երկաթը հարյուր տոկոսով մարսվում է միայն հեմայից, այսինքն՝ հեմոգլոբինից, որը պարունակվում է կարմիր մսի մեջ: Իսկ բուսական սննդից երկաթը յուրացվում է չնչին քանակությամբ, ինչն իր հերթին բերում է երկաթի դեֆիցիտին:
Երկաթադեֆիցիտային անեմիան երեխաների մոտ բերում է տկարամտության:
...
Բուսական սնունդը մարդկանց դարձնում է պակաս ագրեսսիվ, կասեք: Ավելի խորը նայեք՝ այն ընդամենը պակասեցնում է մարդու ֆիզիկական ու սեռական ակտիվությունը, քանի որ աղքատ է միկրոէլեմենտներով, որոնք խթանում են հորմոնների արտազատումը:
*Գիտեի՞ք արդյոք* ստատիստիկան ցույց է տալիս, որ արական սեռական օրգանի միջին երկարությունների տարբերությունը միս ուտողների ու չուտողների կազմում է մոտ երեքից հինք սանտիմետր: Իհարկե, չափսը նշանակություն կարող է և չունենալ, բայց դա ինքնին տեստաստերոնի անբավարար արտադրության նշան է:
Կենդանիներին չուտելը խղճահարությունից ընդամենը ճաշակի ու խղճի հարց է: Ես հոգով-սրտով գիշատիչ եմ, ու ոչ մի մեղքի զգացողություն չեմ ունենում նույնիսսկ «ամենամռութ» գազանիկին ուտելուց, եթե, իհարկե, լավ է պատրաստված: Հավի խրթխրթան տոտիկների ծայրի կռճիկների համար ընդհանրապես գժվում եմ: Այս հարցում ճիշտ ու սխալ չկա: Ճաշակի հարց է: Պարզապես, բարեհոգիներս, մտածեք, որ եթե աշխարհը բուսակերության անցնի, տնական կենդանիների տեսակների բացարձակ մեծամասնությունը կդատապարտվի ոչնչացման:
Անցնենք առաջ: Ես չեմ ժխտում, որ մսային սննդի չարաշահումը բավականին բացասական հետևանքների կբերի: Այդ հետևանքները ես կարող եմ նշել ոչ պակաս տպավորիչ ցուցակում, քան բուսակերության տվածների (այստեղ ես ընդամենը մի քանի պարզ օրինակ բերեցի): Իմ ասածն այն է, որ պետք չի ոչինչ էլ չարաշահել: Ամեն ինչ չափի մեջ է լավ:
Իսկ բուսակերությունը... մոդայիկ երևույթ է, կանցնի: Միայն մի բան եմ խնդրում, ՄԻ ՀԱՄԱՐՁԱԿՎԵՔ ՊՆԴԵԼ, թե դուք եք միակ ճշմարտությունն ու դադարեք փրփուրե բերաններին պայքարել մեր՝ միս ուտողների դեմ:
Գրածիս իմաստն այն չի, որ բուսակերներին մսակեր դարձնեմ: Նորից եմ կրկնում, դա ամեն մարդու անձնական գործն է: Պարզապես հիմարություն է բուսակերների՝ իրենց առանձին կաստա հայտարարելն ու մնացածին վերևից նայելը (չնայած սա ճիշտ է ոչ բոլոր բուսակերների նկատմամբ):

----------

Սամվել (30.12.2008)

----------


## Grieg

> Մսակերության ու ծխելու միջև զուգահեռներ տանելը ճիշտ չի: Ծխելը սովորության խնդիր է. ոչ ոք, երբևէ ծխած չլինելով, ծխելու պահանջ չի զգում: Նույնը չի կարելի ասել մսի մասին


Եթե մարդ երբևէ միս փորձած չլինի մսի պահանջ նույնպես չի զգա




> քանի որ սա այն սննդամթերքներից է, որոնց որոշակի բաղադրակազմը մարդու օրգանիզմի նորմալ աշխատանքի պահանջներից է, և շատ բնական երևույթ է, օրինակ, երբ մարդը, ասենք, երբ համեմատաբար երկար ժամանակ միս չի կերել, հատկապես հենց միս ուտելու պահանջ է զգում, ու հատկապես հենց մսից կերակրատեսակներն են գրգռում ախորժակն ու ստամոքսը:


Երբ ծխողը երկար ժամանակ չի ծխում նա նույնպես ուժեղ ծխելու կարիք է զգում դա կոչվում է կախվածություն, ի դեպ օրինակ երշիկեղենի հետ տարբեր նյութեր են խառնում ուժեղ կախվածության համար:




> Բուսակերներն իհարկե կփաստեն, որ իրենք, անհիշելի ժամանակներից միս կերած չլինելով հանդերձ, նման պահանջներ չեն ունենում, դեռ ավելին՝ տհաճություն են ապորւմ մսի տեսքից կամ հոտից: Հաճույքով հավատում եմ:
>  Բայց գտնում եմ, որ այստեղ մսի նկատմամբ  գաղափարական հակակրանքն է  հենց սովորության հետևանք, ինչպես, օրինակ, ծխելը: Վերջապես նրանք միս չեն ուտում ոչ թե նրա համար, որ օրգանիզմը չի վերցնում, այլ քանի որ խղճի դեմ են դա համարում:


էս մասով համաձայն չեմ, եթե միայն հոտերը արդեն հետ տալու ռեֆլեքսներ ա առաջցնում ուտելը հաստատ հաճելի չի լինի, պատկերացրա ասենք ճանապարհին մի հատկած սատկու տեսնես  վրեն լիքը միսա, կուտես ? միսա չե?




> Եթե երեխային՝ չներշնչված բնական էակին  դնես ուտելիքների մեջ, որոնց մեջ միս լինի, երեխան այն կտանի բերանն ու հաճույքով կուտի. իր օրգանիզմը գիտի դրա անհրաժշտության ու պահանջի մասին: Մինչդեռ խոտը, ասենք, չի վերցնի, կամ եթե փորձի էլ, դա կլինի վերջինը :


Որտեղից այս համոզվածությունը? եթե տենց մոտենանք եսել պնդում եմ եթե երեխային ում ուղեղը չեն լվացել մսի ագիտացիայով մատուցել ասենք մանդարին ու նուշ և դրսի շաուրմա քյաբաբներից նա կընտրի միրգը: Օրինակ ես  փոքր ժամանակ տենց եի անում մսեղենը քցում եի դրսի շներին:





> Ինչ վերաբերում ա այսպես ասած գիտականորեն ուսումնասիրված ու դուրս բերված որոշակի տեսություններին, ըստ որոնց մսի բաղադրանյութերին փոխարինող այլ սննդամթերքներով կարելի է կոմպենսացնել մսի ռացիոնը, ապա դրանք ընդամենը մարդու ուղեղի արդյունք տեսություններ են, էսպերիմենտալ բաներ, և մսից կատարելապես հրաժարվելը երբեք չես կարող իմանալ թե ինչ խախտումներ կարող է հարուցել վաղ, թե ուշ:


Եթե ըստ քեզ բուսակերության դեպքում չես կարող, ապա մսակերության դեպքում կարող ես նայելով վաղաժամ մահերի քանակին չարորակ ուռուցքներից և սրտանոթային հիվանդություններից, ստեղ "շնորհակալություն"ը խորովածին պետք է ասենք:




> Մսի չարաշահումը, ինչպես և ամեն ինչինը, լի է վտանգներով, բայց պակաս անվտանգ չի դրա լրիվ բացակայությունը, հատկապես ներիկայիս պայմաններում՝ կլիմայական, սոցիալական ու էլի լիքը միջավայրային բաներ:


Շատ միս ուտես օրգանիզմտ շատ կքայքայես, քիչ ուտես ավելի քիչ կքայքայես տարբերությունը չափերի մեջ է, սակայն ինչու քայքայել..

----------


## Դեկադա

> *Needles In Eyes-ի խոսքերից*
> Լավ, արդեն ջղայնացա, ուրեմն կգրեմ:
> Անձամբ ես բուսակերներին (վեգետարյաններին, իրանք էլ են հայ) վերաբերվում եմ նույն կերպ, ինչ մարդկանց, ովքեր միայն միս են ուտում:
> Լավագույն դեպքում՝ քմծիծաղով:


 :Shok: Իսկ  ես  ոչ  թե  ջղայնացա  այլ  ապշեցի:
Իմ  գրածում  երևաց, որ  ես  բուսակեր  եմ՞: Եվ մի  բան  էլ  ասեմ- խորհուրդ  չէի  տա  քմծիծաղով  վերաբերվել  մարդկանց  ու  կապ  չունի  նրանք  մսակեր  են  թե  բուսակեր:




> Իմ ասածն այն է, որ պետք չի ոչինչ էլ չարաշահել: Ամեն ինչ չափի մեջ է լավ:
> Իսկ բուսակերությունը... մոդայիկ երևույթ է, կանցնի: Միայն մի բան եմ խնդրում, *ՄԻ ՀԱՄԱՐՁԱԿՎԵՔ ՊՆԴԵԼ*, թե դուք եք միակ ճշմարտությունն ու դադարեք փրփուրե բերաններին պայքարել մեր՝ միս ուտողների դեմ:
> Գրածիս իմաստն այն չի, որ բուսակերներին մսակեր դարձնեմ: Նորից եմ կրկնում, դա ամեն մարդու անձնական գործն է: *Պարզապես հիմարություն է բուսակերների՝ իրենց առանձին կաստա հայտարարելն ու մնացածին վերևից նայելը (չնայած սա ճիշտ է ոչ բոլոր բուսակերների նկատմամբ):*


Էսօր  ահագին  զարմացա: :Shok:  Նախ //թերևս  դրա  կարիքը  չպտի  որ  լիներ// ես  բուսակեր  չեմ :Ես  նշել  եմ  որ  իմ  շրջապատում  կան  նման  մարդիկ// դա  նույնը չի//  և  հետո - ես  էլ  կարող  եմ  բերել  շատ  պատճառներ// բայց  հիմա  հեչ  ժամանակ  չկա, թողենք  մի  ուրիշ  անգամվա// մսակերության  վնասների  մասին:Եթե  դու  կարդաիր  իմ  գրառումները  երևի  հանդիպած  կլինեիր  իմ  մտքերին, որ  ամեն  ինչի  չարաշահումը  հանգեցնում  է  մի  շարք  հիվանդություններ  առաջացման:
Եվ  վերջում  -  իմ  էության  մեջ  չկա  վերևից  նայելը  ու  դա  կախված  չի  իմ  համոզմունքներից  այլ  իմ  դաստիարակությունից:Ու  ես  էստեղ  գրել  եմ  այն  տեսակետը  ինչը  հիմնված  է  իմ  դիտումները  վրա, իսկ  ինչքանով  է  այն  ընդունելի  այլոց  կողմից`  դա  արդեն  էական  չի:Մի  քիչ  կռվարար  գրառում  ստացվեց :Smile:

----------


## Grieg

> Չէ, անգամ  անհիշելի  ժամանակներից  միս  չուտող  բուսակերները  ևս  ունենում  են  ցանկություն միս  ուտելու, ուղղակի  նրանց  մոտ  գիտակցականի  պահը  այնքան  է  ամրապնդված, որ  կարողանում  են  հաղթահարել  այդ  ցանկությունը:


Հետաքրքիր է որտեղից այդքան համոզված եթե անձամբ բուսակեր չեք, ես կասկածում
եմ որ եթե մարդ մի քանի ամիս չուտի միս նման անհեթեթ մտքեր դժվար արտահայտի




> Հետո  էլ    մի  պատկերացրեք, որ  անցնել  բուսակերությն  դա  հեշտ  գործ  է, երբեմն  պետք  է  լինում  պայքարել  և  առավելությունը  տալ  ցանկությանը  կամ  համոզմունքին, իսկ  դա  հեշտ  չի:  Իմ  էսքան  տարվա  դիտումները  ցույց  են  տալիս, որ  մարդիկ  ավելի  հեշտությամբ  բուսակերությունից  անցում  են  կատարում  դեպի  մսակերություն, քան  հակառակը:


Ես չեմ ել ասում հեշտ ա, ծխելուց հրաժարվելն ել ա դժվար.. չնայած օրինակ ինձ մոտ անձամբ շատ հեշտ է եղել :

----------


## Rhayader

Դեկադա, սխալն իմն էր: Մոռացա նշել, որ քո գրառումը չէր բարկանալուս պատճառը: Ես չէի էլ պնդում, թե դու ծայրահեղական բուսակեր ես: Պարզապես քո գրառումը բերեց այն մտքին, որ ես էլ պետք է արտահայտվեմ այստեղ (չնայած երկար զսպում էի ինձ):
Ներիր, եթե սխալմամբ քեզ վիրավորել եմ:

----------


## Grieg

> Իսկ հիմա լրջանամ ու պատմեմ ձեզ բուսակերության բոլոր վնասների ու սարսափների մասին:
> Սկսենք նրանից, որ բուսակերությունը խախտում է աղիքների միկրոֆլորան ու երկարատև՝ երեք տարուց ավել տևած բուսակերության դեպքում գրեթե 60 տոկոս հավանականություն կա դիզբակտերիոզ ստանալու: Երկու տուժածներ աչքիս առաջ ունեմ, երկուսն էլ հիմա մզզում են, բայց իրենց սխալը չեն ուզում ընդունել:
> Բուսական սննդի մեջ պարունակվում է չմարսվող բջջանյութ, որն ինքնին շատ լավ երևույթ է՝ մաքրում է ստամոքսաղիքային տրակտը: Բայց դրա չարաշահումը բերում է ստամոքսի ու աղիների լորձաթաղանթների վնասման: Սա առանձնապես մեծ վտանգ է, երբ մարդիկ կտրուկ անցնում են բուսակերությամբ ու կարող է բերել գաստրիտների ու խոցային հիվանդությունների: Այս երևույթին դիմակայելու համար բուսակերի աղիքները երկարում են, իսկ լորձաթաղանթը՝ կոշտանում, բայց դրա համար ժամանակ է պետք:
> Երկաթը հարյուր տոկոսով մարսվում է միայն հեմայից, այսինքն՝ հեմոգլոբինից, որը պարունակվում է կարմիր մսի մեջ: Իսկ բուսական սննդից երկաթը յուրացվում է չնչին քանակությամբ, ինչն իր հերթին բերում է երկաթի դեֆիցիտին:
> Երկաթադեֆիցիտային անեմիան երեխաների մոտ բերում է տկարամտության:
> ...
> Բուսական սնունդը մարդկանց դարձնում է պակաս ագրեսսիվ, կասեք: Ավելի խորը նայեք՝ այն ընդամենը պակասեցնում է մարդու ֆիզիկական ու սեռական ակտիվությունը, քանի որ աղքատ է միկրոէլեմենտներով, որոնք խթանում են հորմոնների արտազատումը:
> *Գիտեի՞ք արդյոք* ստատիստիկան ցույց է տալիս, որ արական սեռական օրգանի միջին երկարությունների տարբերությունը միս ուտողների ու չուտողների կազմում է մոտ երեքից հինք սանտիմետր: Իհարկե, չափսը նշանակություն կարող է և չունենալ, բայց դա ինքնին տեստաստերոնի անբավարար արտադրության նշան է:
> Կենդանիներին չուտելը խղճահարությունից ընդամենը ճաշակի ու խղճի հարց է: Ես հոգով-սրտով գիշատիչ եմ, ու ոչ մի մեղքի զգացողություն չեմ ունենում նույնիսսկ «ամենամռութ» գազանիկին ուտելուց, եթե, իհարկե, լավ է պատրաստված: Հավի խրթխրթան տոտիկների ծայրի կռճիկների համար ընդհանրապես գժվում եմ: Այս հարցում ճիշտ ու սխալ չկա: Ճաշակի հարց է: Պարզապես, բարեհոգիներս, մտածեք, որ եթե աշխարհը բուսակերության անցնի, տնական կենդանիների տեսակների բացարձակ մեծամասնությունը կդատապարտվի ոչնչացման:
> ...


Մսի ինդուստրիան բավականին լավ աշխատում է բուսակերության հակագովազդի վրա, սա արդեն բիզնեսի հարց է, նման կերպ կարելի է գտնել ծխախոտի և ալկոհոլի գովազդներ ծակ պրոֆեսոների ուսումնասիրություններով:

Կուզենաի տեսնել այն մարդկանց ովքեր ըստ իրենց համոզված գիշատիչ են ասենք մի 2-3 ամիս մսից հրաժարվելու դեպքում:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Grieg-ի խոսքերից
> Հետաքրքիր է որտեղից այդքան համոզված եթե անձամբ բուսակեր չեք, ես կասկածում
> եմ որ եթե մարդ մի քանի ամիս չուտի միս նման *անհեթեթ* մտքեր դժվար արտահայտի


Ես մի  քանի  անգամ  նշել  եմ`իմ  գրածները հիմնված  է  *իմ  դիտումների*  վրա:Ես  մարդ  եմ ու  ես  էլ  կարող  եմ  սխալվել իմ  եզրակացություններում ու  էստեղ  ես  չեմ  էլ  նշել  որ  իմ  գրածը  հաստատված  է:Էնպես ,որ  կարծում  եմ  իզուր  ես իմ  մտքերը  համարում  *անհեթեթ*:Կարողա դա  քո  կողմից  ընդունելի  չի// գործը  քոնն է// բայց  անհեթեթ  չեն :





> Needles In Eyes-ի  խոսքերից
> Դեկադա, սխալն իմն էր: Մոռացա նշել, որ քո գրառումը չէր բարկանալուս պատճառը: Ես չէի էլ պնդում, թե դու ծայրահեղական բուսակեր ես: Պարզապես քո գրառումը բերեց այն մտքին, որ ես էլ պետք է արտահայտվեմ այստեղ (չնայած երկար զսպում էի ինձ):
> Ներիր, եթե սխալմամբ քեզ վիրավորել եմ:


 :Smile: Չնեղացա, ուղղակի  չուզեցի  իմ  ասածները  ճիշտ  չհասկացվեն:

----------


## Grieg

> Ես մի քանի անգամ նշել եմ`իմ գրածները հիմնված է իմ դիտումների վրա:Ես մարդ եմ ու ես էլ կարող եմ սխալվել իմ եզրակացություններում ու էստեղ ես չեմ էլ նշել որ իմ գրածը հաստատված է:Էնպես ,որ կարծում եմ իզուր ես իմ մտքերը համարում անհեթեթ:Կարողա դա քո կողմից ընդունելի չի// գործը քոնն է// բայց անհեթեթ չեն :


Dekada, ես այս մասում չհանդիպեսցի նշում որ այն քո կարծիքով է, 



> Չէ, անգամ անհիշելի ժամանակներից միս չուտող բուսակերները ևս ունենում են ցանկություն միս ուտելու, ուղղակի նրանց մոտ գիտակցականի պահը այնքան է ամրապնդված, որ կարողանում են հաղթահարել այդ ցանկությունը:


դու քո մտքերը ընդհանրացնում ես բոլորի վրա, իմ մոտ ցանկություն չի առաջանում միս ուտելու ու ես չեի ցանկանա որ ինչ որ մեկի բուսակերների անունից նման մտքեր արտահայտի:

----------


## Grieg



----------


## Հայկօ

> 


Հա ի՞նչ:

----------


## Rhayader

> Մսի ինդուստրիան բավականին լավ աշխատում է բուսակերության հակագովազդի վրա, սա արդեն բիզնեսի հարց է, նման կերպ կարելի է գտնել ծխախոտի և ալկոհոլի գովազդներ *ծակ պրոֆեսոների* ուսումնասիրություններով:
> 
> Կուզենաի տեսնել այն մարդկանց ովքեր ըստ իրենց համոզված գիշատիչ են ասենք մի 2-3 ամիս մսից հրաժարվելու դեպքում:


Ծակ պրոֆեսսորը հույս ունեի իմ հետ չէիր (չեմ ակնարկում հայկական ավանդական «քեզտենալուունեմ» տարբերակը, պարզապես վերաբերմունք եմ ճշտում):
Եվ հարկադրական, և կամավոր մսից հրաժարում եղել է, տևել է նույնիսկ ավելի մեծ ժամանակահատվածներ: Ինչևէ, դա բերել է ավելորդ ագրեսսիայի ու ֆիզիկական/սեռական գործունեության սահմանափակման:



> Եթե մարդ երբևէ միս փորձած չլինի մսի պահանջ նույնպես չի զգա


Եթե մարդ եթբևէ շնչած չլինի,  շնչելու պահանջ էլ չի զգա: Եվ այլն, և այլն:



> Երբ ծխողը երկար ժամանակ չի ծխում նա նույնպես ուժեղ ծխելու կարիք է զգում դա կոչվում է կախվածություն, ի դեպ օրինակ երշիկեղենի հետ տարբեր նյութեր են խառնում ուժեղ կախվածության համար:


Անձամբ ես երշիկներ ուտելիս միայն տհաճություն եմ զգում, դրա համար էլ հանել եմ կերակրացանկիցս:



> էս մասով համաձայն չեմ, եթե միայն հոտերը արդեն հետ տալու ռեֆլեքսներ ա առաջցնում ուտելը հաստատ հաճելի չի լինի, պատկերացրա ասենք ճանապարհին մի հատկած սատկու տեսնես  վրեն լիքը միսա, կուտես ? միսա չե?


Կերակրի մեջ մսեղեն կիրառելն ու մսի մանիակալ կլանումը մի խառնիր իրար հետ: Ի միջի այլոց, կհուշե՞ս, ի՞նչ է *հատկած սատկուն*: Իմ բառապաշարը կախեց այդ արտահայտությունը հասկանալու փորձի ժամանակ:



> Որտեղից այս համոզվածությունը? եթե տենց մոտենանք եսել պնդում եմ եթե երեխային ում ուղեղը չեն լվացել մսի ագիտացիայով մատուցել ասենք մանդարին ու նուշ և դրսի շաուրմա քյաբաբներից նա կընտրի միրգը: Օրինակ ես  փոքր ժամանակ տենց եի անում մսեղենը քցում եի դրսի շներին:


Քո ճաշակն է, քո պրոբլեմն է: Ինձ ոչ իք երբեք մսի ագիտացիա չի արել, ինչևէ, ես միշտ էլ հավասարակշռել եմ թե բուսական, թե մսային սնունդը:
Բացի դրանից, քո նշածի մասին ասեմ նաև, որ ձևավորված ճաշակի բացակայության ու բարձր եներգասպառման պատճառով առաջացած ածխաջրային քաղցի պատճառով երեխաներն ընսամենը հակված են քաղցրակերության: Կոնֆետը նրանք կնախընտրեն քո մրգերից էլ:



> Եթե ըստ քեզ բուսակերության դեպքում չես կարող, ապա մսակերության դեպքում կարող ես նայելով վաղաժամ մահերի քանակին չարորակ ուռուցքներից և սրտանոթային հիվանդություններից, ստեղ "շնորհակալություն"ը խորովածին պետք է ասենք:


Նորից գործ ունենք չարաշահումների, սննդացանկին չհետևելու ու նման բաների հետ:



> Շատ միս ուտես օրգանիզմտ շատ կքայքայես, քիչ ուտես ավելի քիչ կքայքայես տարբերությունը չափերի մեջ է, սակայն ինչու քայքայել..


Չհիմնավորված դրույթ է:
Այ, քո մնան մարդկանց մասին էր վերևի իմ գրառումը:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Վարդան ջան էս ճտի նկարները ի՞նչ իմաստ ունեին այս գրառմանդ մեջ  :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

> _
> Հանկ Արոն (ԱՄՆ-ի բեյսբոլի չեմպիոն), Բիլի Ջին Քինգ (ԱՄՆ-ի թենիսի չեմպիոն), Բիլ Ուոլթոն (ԱՄՆ-ի բասկեթբոլի խաղացող), Կարլ Լյուիս (ԱՄՆ-ի մարզիկ, Օլիմպիադաների իննապատիկ ոսկե մեդալակիր), Էդվին Մոզիս (ԱՄՆ-ի մարզիկ, երկակի ոսկե մեդալակիր), Ելենա Վալենդզիկ (Գերմանիայի բոքսի չեմպիոն), Ալեքսանդր Դարգաց (գերմանացի մարզիկ, մարմնամարզության չեմպիոն, բժիշկ) և այլն:
> _


Ապեր հլը քո գրածը նայի... Հազարավոր Օլիմպիական Չեմպիոններից մի 10 հատը Բուսակեր են եղել դու բռնել ես Հպարտորեն գրել ես յանիմ ի՞նչ... էտ նույննա որ հիմա բռնենք սաղ մնացածի անունները գրենք ասենք նայեք էսքանն էլ Ամենակեր են  :Wink: 




> Մսի ինդուստրիան բավականին լավ աշխատում է բուսակերության հակագովազդի վրա, սա արդեն բիզնեսի հարց է, նման կերպ կարելի է գտնել ծխախոտի և ալկոհոլի գովազդներ ծակ պրոֆեսոների ուսումնասիրություններով:
> 
> Կուզենաի տեսնել այն մարդկանց ովքեր ըստ իրենց համոզված գիշատիչ են ասենք մի 2-3 ամիս մսից հրաժարվելու դեպքում:


Էս գրածդ նմանա "Մեկա ես ճիշտ եմ" տիպի ինչոր Հայտարարության..

Ըստ քեզ էտ Մսի ինդուստրիան էտքան դարերի ընթացքում Ռեկալամ արել միսը...

ԹԵ էն Նախամարդ Օլիգառխները իրանց ստրուկներին ստիպել են միս ուտել  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Կամ ասենք Էն նախնադարյան մարդիկ որ սկսել են միս են կերել խելքով են երևի մտածել ես կասեի էն ժամանակվա մսային մագնատների՝ դինոզավրերի կուտն են կերել; 

Ախպոր պես ծիծաղելի բաներ եք գրում.. նախ ասեմ որ չեմ պատկերացնում որ ասենք ինչոր Մսային մագնատներ կան.. որ հլը մի հատ էլ պայքարում են բուսակերների դեմ... 

երկրորդն էլ մարդը գիտականորեն հիմնված ու կյանքի փորձերով բացատրված բանա գրել իսկ դու մեկա գրում ես "չէ ու չէ"

Իմ ասածը ինչա.. Բուսակերությունը ընդամենը ճաշակի հարցա... կամ էլ եսիմ խիղճը տանջելու բայց մի փորձեք ապացուցել որ դա ճիշտ է.. քանի որ ճաշակի մեջ ճիշտ կամ սխալ լինելու բան չկա... 

Ու մի բան էլ... Ծխածոտի վնաս լինելը արդեն վաղուց ապացուցված է  :Wink:  Ինչպես նաև բացարձակ Բուսակերությանը...  :Wink:

----------


## Rhayader

> 


Գրիգ, ներիր, բայց էս գրառումդ արդեն չափազանց էր: Իբր թե դաժան կադրեր էիր դրել, չնայած առանձնապես մի բան էլ չէր:
Ես հո քո սպանախին (երիցս փառավորվի նրա անունը) հո բան չե՞մ ասել: Պատկերացրու, ես էլ բուսակերությունից քայքայված ստամոքսի գաստրոսկոպիայի նկարներ դնեի:

----------


## Սամվել

> 


ԱՊեր էն ձուն որ հիմա մենք ուտում ենք ինչքան գիտեմ Չբեղմնավորվածա.. կոպիտ ասած էտ հավին աքլորը չի "սիրել" կամ էլ ապահովիչա օգտագործել  :Blush: 

Այսինք  եթե չուենք էլ էտ ձուն հավ չի դառնա

----------


## Rhayader

Ասենք՝ ամենաբարի ու թեթև պրոբլեմը, որը կարա առաջանա բջջանյութի չարաշահուհից՝ ստամոքսի լորձաթաղանթի էռոզիվ գաստրիտ:
Շարունակե՞մ, Գրիգ:
http://www.fda.gov/bbs/topics/CONSUMER/CON00138.html
Բավականին լավ հոդված ա վեգետարյան լինելու լավ ու վատ կողմերից մի քանիսի վերաբերյալ:

----------


## նախշուն

_Հետաքրքիրա  ծխախոտի, ալկոհոլիզմի և նման վնասակար ՀԻՆ "ՔԱՐԱՁԱՎՅԱՆ , ԱՎԱՆԴԱԿԱՆ " սովորույթների մասին խոսելուց,  ոչ-ոք չի համարում , որ դա ԻՐ ԱՆՁԻՆ ուղղված քարոզ է, ...և չի հայտարարում, թե իբր մեր անձը ԴԱՍԵԼՈՎ ՎԵՐ հայտարարություններ ենք անում:
Իսկ կենդանիների ՍՊԱՆԴԻ,  արյունի կուռքի մասին խոսելուց բոլորը նեղանում են, ագրեսիվանում~~:_
_
Որն է տարբերությունը, Մենք ԽՈՍՈՒՄ ԵՆՔ ԵՐևՈՒՅԹԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ... ԴՈՒՔ ԱՆՁՆԱՎՈՐՈՒՄ ԵՔ~
_
_ինչպես կարող ենք լռել, երբ ասենք ՄԻ ԱՆՁ Է մորթվում : Հանցագործությանը ներկա գտնվեմ ու լռեմ?.._
_
...Խոսում ենք , կիսվում ենք~Դուք էլ երևի անձնավորում եք, քանի որ , կամա թե ակամա կենդանասպան-մարդասպանի  եք վերածվում, երբ ասենք գնում եք ԳԵՂԵՑԻԿ ՓԱԹԵԹԱՎՈՐՎԱԾ ՄԻՍ, որն նույնանում է ՏԱՆՋԱՆՔՆԵՐՈՎ ՍՊԱՆՎԱԾ ԿԵՆԴԱՆՈՒ ՀԵՏ, ուզում եք ընդունեք ուզում եք ոչ~Ցավոք , բայց դա այդպես է~:
_
_~Իսկ մենք չենք լռելու, դա նույն է , ինչ ՀԱՏՎԵՆ ՄԵՐ ԱՆՏԱՌՆԵՐԸ ՄԵՆՔ ԼՌԵՆՔ, ՍՊԱՆՎԵՆ , ԱՐՅՈՒՆԱԶՐԿՎԵՆ կենդանիները մենք լռենք, ԻՆՔՆԱՍՊԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՄԱՍԻՆ ԷԼ չասեմ, դա ցանկացած մարդու "մահանալու" իրավունքն է ~~ չնայած,_ 

_որ մտածես ՀԱՅ ԳԵՆԻ ՏԱՐԱԾՈՂՆ ԵՍ, ՍԵՐՈՒՆԴ ՇԱՐՈՒՆԱԿՈՂՆ ԵՍ, ՀԱՍԱՐԱԿՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՏԻԵԶԵՐՔԻ ՄԱՍՆԻԿ ԵՍ, ԳԵՐԱԳՈՒՅՆ ՀՈԳՈՒ ՃԱՌԱԳԱՅԹՆ ԵՍ...
պիտի մի քիչ պատասխանատու լինել~մեր և շրջապատի ԿՅԱՆՔԻ ՆԿԱՏՄԱՄԲ:.._
_Եվ կյանքը երկրպագես, այլ ոչ թե ԹՐԱՇԱԾ ԲՈՒԴԸ~~_
_մենք կարծես Քրիստոնյա ենք, ոչ թե "ԲՈՒԴ"ԻՍՏ~_
_Ւսկ Հունվարի մեկն էլ ՊԱՀՔԻ շաբաթն ~~ էդ  էլմոռացանք?~_ 

_Հանցագործությունները տեղի են ունենում մեր  լուռ ՀԱՄԱՁԱՅՆՈՒԹՅԱՄԲ...
ԼՌՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ՀԱՄԱՁԱՅՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ է~_

----------


## Սամվել

> *Հետաքրքիրա  ծխախոտի, ալկոհոլիզմի և նման վնասակար ՀԻՆ "ՔԱՐԱՁԱՎՅԱՆ , ԱՎԱՆԴԱԿԱՆ " սովորույթների մասին խոսելուց,  ոչ-ոք չի համարում , որ դա ԻՐ ԱՆՁԻՆ ուղղված քարոզ է, ...և չի հայտարարում, թե իբր մեր անձը ԴԱՍԵԼՈՎ ՎԵՐ հայտարարություններ ենք անում:
> Իսկ կենդանիների ՍՊԱՆԴԻ,  արյունի կուռքի մասին խոսելուց բոլորը նեղանում են, ագրեսիվանում~~:*


Տարբերությունը էնա որ Ծխախոտը ու ալկոհոլը ձեռքբերով վնասակար սովորություն են.. ու ցանկացած Ծխող դա գիտի.. ցանկացած ծխախոտի վրա գրած է "Ծխելը վնասակար է առողջությանը" քանի՞ հատ տենց միս ես տեսել.. կամ երշիկ բան ման...  



> *
> Որն է տարբերությունը, Մենք ԽՈՍՈՒՄ ԵՆՔ ԵՐևՈՒՅԹԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ... ԴՈՒՔ ԱՆՁՆԱՎՈՐՈՒՄ ԵՔ~
> * 
> *ինչպես կարող ենք լռել, երբ ասենք ՄԻ ԱՆՁ Է մորթվում : Հանցագործությանը ներկա գտնվեմ ու լռեմ?..*
> *
> 
> ...Խոսում ենք , կիսվում ենք~Դուք էլ երևի անձնավորում եք, քանի որ , կամա թե ակամա կենդանասպան-մարդասպանի  եք վերածվում, երբ ասենք գնում եք ԳԵՂԵՑԻԿ ՓԱԹԵԹԱՎՈՐՎԱԾ ՄԻՍ, որն նույնանում է ՏԱՆՋԱՆՔՆԵՐՈՎ ՍՊԱՆՎԱԾ ԿԵՆԴԱՆՈՒ ՀԵՏ, ուզում եք ընդունեք ուզում եք ոչ~Ցավոք , բայց դա այդպես է~:
> *


Կենդանասպանությունը անհամեմատելի է մարդասպանության հետ...

Գոնե նրանով որ կենդանիներին մարդը պահում է կերակրում մաքրում պաշտպանում որ մերջնական արդյունքում ՄԻՍ ստանա... ու ստանում է... իսկ եթե Չկերակրի էտ կովերն ու ՈՉխարները.. տո խոզերն էլ հետները կվերանան...

Գիտե՞ք ինչա անում միայնակ Գայլը մի ամբողջ հոտ ոչխարների հետ... սաղին սպանում փռթում թափումա.. որովհետև էտ կենդանիները քայլող միս են ... նրանք ունեկ չեն բնության մեջ ապրել...



> *~Իսկ մենք չենք լռելու, դա նույն է , ինչ ՀԱՏՎԵՆ ՄԵՐ ԱՆՏԱՌՆԵՐԸ ՄԵՆՔ ԼՌԵՆՔ, ՍՊԱՆՎԵՆ , ԱՐՅՈՒՆԱԶՐԿՎԵՆ կենդանիները մենք լռենք, ԻՆՔՆԱՍՊԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՄԱՍԻՆ ԷԼ չասեմ, դա ցանկացած մարդու "մահանալու" իրավունքն է ~~ չնայած,* 
> 
> *որ մտածես ՀԱՅ ԳԵՆԻ ՏԱՐԱԾՈՂՆ ԵՍ, ՍԵՐՈՒՆԴ ՇԱՐՈՒՆԱԿՈՂՆ ԵՍ, ՀԱՍԱՐԱԿՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՏԻԵԶԵՐՔԻ ՄԱՍՆԻԿ ԵՍ, ԳԵՐԱԳՈՒՅՆ ՀՈԳՈՒ ՃԱՌԱԳԱՅԹՆ ԵՍ...
> պիտի մի քիչ պատասխանատու լինել~մեր և շրջապատի ԿՅԱՆՔԻ ՆԿԱՏՄԱՄԲ:..*
> *Եվ կյանքը երկրպագես, այլ ոչ թե ԹՐԱՇԱԾ ԲՈՒԴԸ~~*
> *մենք կարծես Քրիստոնյա ենք, ոչ թե "ԲՈՒԴ"ԻՍՏ~*
> *Ւսկ Հունվարի մեկն էլ ՊԱՀՔԻ շաբաթն ~~ էդ  էլմոռացանք?~* 
> 
> *Հանցագործությունները տեղի են ունենում մեր  լուռ ՀԱՄԱՁԱՅՆՈՒԹՅԱՄԲ...
> ԼՌՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ՀԱՄԱՁԱՅՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ է~*


ԻՄիջայլոց Քրիստոներությունը իրականում բուսակերություն չի քարոզում  :Wink:  

Ուղակի տարվա ընթացքում 40 օր ասումա միս մի կերեք... զգու՞մ ես տարբերությունը... 
365 օրից 40ը ընդամենը... 

Բայց թրաշած բուդը հզոր էր  :LOL:  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Խոսքս ուղղում եմ բուսակերներին. լուրջ եմ ասում, արդեն ծայրահեղությունների գիրկն եք ընկնում: Եկեք որպես բուսակեր մի քիչ էլ ես գրեմ էլի: Նախ, դուք իսկապես չափազանցնում եք մսակերության վնասները: Իհարկե, մենակ միս ուտելն ահավոր վնաս է օրգանիզմին, դեռ մի բան էլ դարեր առաջ որպես մահապատժի միջոց է կիրառվել: Բայց դե ամեն ինչն էլ չափի մեջ է լավ. պարբերաբար միս օգտագործելը բնավ էլ վնաս չէ, դեռ նույնիսկ ինչ-որ տեղ օգուտ է: Ավելին՝ Նիդլզը ճիշտ նկատեց, որ անընդհատ թաղանթանյութի օգտագործումը ստամոքսի լորձաթաղանթի հերն անիծում է: Ուղղակի չգիտեմ, թե ինչու էդքան մեղմ արտահայտվեց, որովհետև իրականում դա կարող է հասցնել նույնիսկ ստամոքսի քաղցկեղի (իմ աչքով տեսել եմ նման դեպքեր, դասախոսներս էլ են շատ պատմել):

Ինչ վերաբերում է Վարդանի ներկայացրած դաժան կադրերին, ապա տվյալ դեպքում Սամվելը ճիշտ նկատեց. ոչ ոք չի գժվել բեղմնավորված ձվեր վաճառի: Գուցե հազվադեպ լինի, որ բեղմնավորված ձուն պատահաբար հայտնվի մյուսների մեջ, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ չի լինում: Երբ պապիկս հավ էր պահում, նրանց ածած ձվերը հասարակ եղանակով ստուգում էր՝ բեղմնավորվա՞ծ են, թե՞ ոչ: Եթե բեղմնավորված էին լինում, վերդարձնում էր հավերին: Իհարկե, նա ոչ թե խղճում էր չձևավորված ճուտիկներին, այլ պարզապես իրեն պետք էր, որ հավերը շատանան: Ի դեպ, որպես կանոն, բեղմնավորվածները շատ ավելի քիչ են լինում:

Ու նաև կյանքում կարող են այնպիսի էքստրեմալ պայմաններ լինել, որ ստիպված կլինես միս ուտել: Օրինակ, այս ամառ Իսպանիայում ես երկու ընտրություն ունեի. կա՛մ ուտել ճաշարանում մատուցված մսառատ սնունդը, կա՛մ… նախ, նորմալ սնունդ պատրաստելու համար խոհանոց չկար, իսկ չոր-մոր բաները շատ ավելի վնաս են, քան միսը: Սառնարան չկար, որ գոնե կաթնային տարբեր բաներ գնեի: Կարող էի ամեն օր ռեստորան գնալ, բայց նախ իսպաներեն չգիտեի, իսկ նրանք՝ անգլերեն, որ բացատրեին ինչն ինչով է, երկրորդ՝ եթե այդպես վարվեի, ամենաշատը երկու շաբաթ անց կսնանկանայի: Ու պատկերացրեք, այս ամենով հանդերձ ես Իսպանիայում շատ ավելի առողջ էի, քան Երևանում: Ստամոքսի խնդիրներ ընդհանրապես չունեցա, մազերիս որակն անհամեմատ լավացել էր: Իհարկե, ես դա չեմ կապում մսակերության հետ. բազմաթիվ այլ գործոններ էլ կային: Բայց նաև փաստում եմ, որ մսակերությունն այնքան վնաս չէ, որքան դուք եք ներկայացնում:

----------

Rhayader (30.12.2008), Ներսես_AM (30.12.2008), Սամվել (30.12.2008)

----------


## Rhayader

> *Հետաքրքիրա  ծխախոտի, ալկոհոլիզմի և նման վնասակար ՀԻՆ "ՔԱՐԱՁԱՎՅԱՆ , ԱՎԱՆԴԱԿԱՆ " սովորույթների մասին խոսելուց,  ոչ-ոք չի համարում , որ դա ԻՐ ԱՆՁԻՆ ուղղված քարոզ է, ...և չի հայտարարում, թե իբր մեր անձը ԴԱՍԵԼՈՎ ՎԵՐ հայտարարություններ ենք անում:
> Իսկ կենդանիների ՍՊԱՆԴԻ,  արյունի կուռքի մասին խոսելուց բոլորը նեղանում են, ագրեսիվանում~~:*
> *
> Որն է տարբերությունը, Մենք ԽՈՍՈՒՄ ԵՆՔ ԵՐևՈՒՅԹԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ... ԴՈՒՔ ԱՆՁՆԱՎՈՐՈՒՄ ԵՔ~
> * 
> *ինչպես կարող ենք լռել, երբ ասենք ՄԻ ԱՆՁ Է մորթվում : Հանցագործությանը ներկա գտնվեմ ու լռեմ?..*
> *
> ...Խոսում ենք , կիսվում ենք~Դուք էլ երևի անձնավորում եք, քանի որ , կամա թե ակամա կենդանասպան-մարդասպանի  եք վերածվում, երբ ասենք գնում եք ԳԵՂԵՑԻԿ ՓԱԹԵԹԱՎՈՐՎԱԾ ՄԻՍ, որն նույնանում է ՏԱՆՋԱՆՔՆԵՐՈՎ ՍՊԱՆՎԱԾ ԿԵՆԴԱՆՈՒ ՀԵՏ, ուզում եք ընդունեք ուզում եք ոչ~Ցավոք , բայց դա այդպես է~:
> * 
> ...


Հետքրքիր է, եթե քեզ գայլերն ուտեն ու դու այդ ժամանակ այս քարոզն իրենց կարդաս, արդյո՞ք նրանք կոգեշնչվեն քո մարդասիրական-անասնասիրական գաղափարներով ու բուսակեր կգրվեն:
Իսկ եթե նրանք ընդամենը կենդանիներ են, որոնց հատուկ չի բանականություն, խիղճ ու բարոյական կերպար (գիտեմ՝ սա ես ասելու), արդյո՞ք ես պետք է խղճի խայթ զգամ նրանց մարմինը ճաշակելիս:
Իսկ գիտեի՞ր, որ բույսերն էլ են զգում՝ ճիշտ է, իրենզ ձևով: Երբ մի բույս ես պոկում, նա հատուկ նյութեր է արձակում, զգուշացնելով մյուս բույսերին, ինչից մոտակա բույսերը սկսում են իրենց հյուսվածքներում տոքսիններ կուտակել:
Ի՞նչ է, որ բույսերը չեն կարողանում բողոքել, իրենց կարելի է ուտել, իսկ կենդանիներին՝ ո՞չ: Երկերեսանիություն է, այ թե ինչ:
Մենք հետոտրոֆ ենք, այսինքն՝ պեսք է սնվենք մյուս կենդանի օրգանիզմների կողմից պատրաստի սինթեզված նյութերով: Եթե համաձայն չեք ու բարի մեռնում եք, գնացեք միներալ կրծելու՝ ինչքան գիտությանը հայտնի է, միներալները ոչինչ չեն զգում:

----------


## Grieg

> Ծակ պրոֆեսսորը հույս ունեի իմ հետ չէիր (չեմ ակնարկում հայկական ավանդական «քեզտենալուունեմ» տարբերակը, պարզապես վերաբերմունք եմ ճշտում):


Բնականաբար , ոչ քո մասին չի խոսքը, այլ այն "գիտական ուսումնասիրությունները" որոնք պարբերաբար հայտնվում են նորություններում սակայն հիմնական նպատակը գովազդն է:




> Եթե մարդ եթբևէ շնչած չլինի,  շնչելու պահանջ էլ չի զգա: Եվ այլն, և այլն:


սակայն մարդ ծնված օրից շնչում է, իսկ միս նա այդ պահին չի ուտում:




> Անձամբ ես երշիկներ ուտելիս միայն տհաճություն եմ զգում, դրա համար էլ հանել եմ կերակրացանկիցս:


իսկ ինչու ես տհաճություն զգում?




> Կերակրի մեջ մսեղեն կիրառելն ու մսի մանիակալ կլանումը մի խառնիր իրար հետ: Ի միջի այլոց, կհուշե՞ս, ի՞նչ է *հատկած սատկուն*: Իմ բառապաշարը կախեց այդ արտահայտությունը հասկանալու փորձի ժամանակ:


ուզումեի գրել սատկած կատու բայց երևի այդ պահին խանգարին  :LOL: 




> Քո ճաշակն է, քո պրոբլեմն է: Ինձ ոչ իք երբեք մսի ագիտացիա չի արել, ինչևէ, ես միշտ էլ հավասարակշռել եմ թե բուսական, թե մսային սնունդը:


Մսի ագիտացիա կարելի ա համարել մսեղեն-ի գովազդը մարդկանց հակումը միս ուտելու և նրանց արտահայտությունները մսի մասին: Անամբ ես նման ագիտացիաների ամեն օրեմ հանդիպում:




> Բացի դրանից, քո նշածի մասին ասեմ նաև, որ ձևավորված ճաշակի բացակայության ու բարձր եներգասպառման պատճառով առաջացած ածխաջրային քաղցի պատճառով երեխաներն ընսամենը հակված են քաղցրակերության: Կոնֆետը նրանք կնախընտրեն քո մրգերից էլ:


Քաղծրը պարտադիր չի կոնֆետ լինի..




> Նորից գործ ունենք չարաշահումների, սննդացանկին չհետևելու ու նման բաների հետ:
> Չհիմնավորված դրույթ է:
> Այ, քո մնան մարդկանց մասին էր վերևի իմ գրառումը:



*Բուսակերներն ավելի երկար են ապրում*

Աղբյուր՝ Dtsch Arztebl 1997; 94(20): A-1353 / B-1133 / C-1059.

Հեղինակներ՝ Key, T. J. A, Thorogood, M, Appleby, P. N, Burr, M. L: Dietary habits and mortality in 11 000 vegetarians and health conscious people: results of a 17 year follow up. Brit Med J 1996; 313: 775-79.
Imperial Cancer Research Fund, Cancer Epidemiology Unit., Radcliffe Infirmary, Oxford OX2 6HE, Großbritannien.

Արդեն երկար ժամանակ է, ինչ քննարկվում է այն հարցը, որ բուսական դիետան նվազեցնում է սրտի կաթվածի վտանգը։ Հետազոտության հեղինակները ներկայացնում են տվյալներ 4336 տղամարդկանցից և 6435 կանանցից կազմված մի փորձարարական խմբի մասին, որտեղ սննդային նախընտրություններն ու ապրելակերպը ենթարկվել է վերլուծության և դիտարկվել մահվան դեպքերի կորելացիոն կապը սրտի հիվանդությունների, անդամալուծության և չարորակ ուռուցքների հետ։ Փորձարկվողների 19 տոկոսը ծխողներ էին, 43–ը՝ բուսակերներ, 62 տոկոսը պարբերաբար օգտագործում էր սև հաց, 38 տոկոսը ընկուզեղենի և չրերի կողմնակից էր, 77 տոկոսը ամենօր ուտում էր թարմ մրգեր, և 38 տոկոսը օր չէր անցկացնում առանց սալաթի։ Ուսումնասիրության ժամանակահատվածի մոտ 16,8 տարիների ընթացքում գրանցվել է 80–ն անց մարդկանց մահացության 1343 դեպք։ Հետազոտության արդյունքները վկայում են այն մասին, որ թարմ մրգերի ու բանջարեղենի օրական զգալի չափաբաժինը հանգեցնում է երկարակեցության՝ պակասեցնելով սրտի կաթվածի ու անդամալուծության մահացու դեպքերը։ Ուսուոմնասիրությունը հանգեցնում է այն մտքին, որ իրենց առողջության մասին հոգացող անձիք, որոնք ամեն օր թարմ մրգեր ու բանջարեղեն են օգտագործում, հազվադեպ են ունենում սրտային հիվանդություններ, պարալիչ և քաղցկեղ։

http://bigfamily.am/veg/index.php?op...id=5&Itemid=11

----------


## Grieg

> Վարդան ջան էս ճտի նկարները ի՞նչ իմաստ ունեին այս գրառմանդ մեջ


որ հասկանանք ինչ ենք ուտում

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Արդեն երկար ժամանակ է, ինչ քննարկվում է այն հարցը, որ բուսական դիետան նվազեցնում է սրտի կաթվածի վտանգը։ Հետազոտության հեղինակները ներկայացնում են տվյալներ 4336 տղամարդկանցից և 6435 կանանցից կազմված մի փորձարարական խմբի մասին, որտեղ սննդային նախընտրություններն ու ապրելակերպը ենթարկվել է վերլուծության և դիտարկվել մահվան դեպքերի կորելացիոն կապը սրտի հիվանդությունների, անդամալուծության և չարորակ ուռուցքների հետ։ Փորձարկվողների 19 տոկոսը ծխողներ էին, 43–ը՝ բուսակերներ, 62 տոկոսը պարբերաբար օգտագործում էր սև հաց, 38 տոկոսը ընկուզեղենի և չրերի կողմնակից էր, 77 տոկոսը ամենօր ուտում էր թարմ մրգեր, և 38 տոկոսը օր չէր անցկացնում առանց սալաթի։ Ուսումնասիրության ժամանակահատվածի մոտ 16,8 տարիների ընթացքում գրանցվել է 80–ն անց մարդկանց մահացության 1343 դեպք։ Հետազոտության արդյունքները վկայում են այն մասին, որ թարմ մրգերի ու բանջարեղենի օրական զգալի չափաբաժինը հանգեցնում է երկարակեցության՝ պակասեցնելով սրտի կաթվածի ու անդամալուծության մահացու դեպքերը։ Ուսուոմնասիրությունը հանգեցնում է այն մտքին, որ իրենց առողջության մասին հոգացող անձիք, որոնք *ամեն օր թարմ մրգեր ու բանջարեղեն են օգտագործում*, հազվադեպ են ունենում սրտային հիվանդություններ, *պարալիչ* և *քաղցկեղ*։


Նախ, ամեն օր թարմ միրգ ու բանջարեղեն օգտագործելը բոլորովին չի նշանակում բուսակեր լինել: Իսկ պարալիչը ո՞րս է: Տերմինի անգրագետ օգտագործում է: Գուցե ինսու՞լտ, որի հետևանքով առաջանում է պարալիչ: Իսկ քաղցկեղը չափազանցված է. որտեղի՞ քաղցկեղ: Հա՛, բան չունեմ ասելու, բջջանյութի կիրառությունը մեծ դեր ունի հաստ աղու քաղցկեղի կանխարգելման գործում, բայց եթե չափերը շատ են անցնում, ստամոքսի քաղցկեղի կարող է բերել: Հետաքրքիր է՝ միշտ այսպիսի օրինակներ են բերվում, թե բուսակերներն ավելի երկար են ապրում և այլն: Բայց վերջիվերջո մեռնում են, չէ՞: Իսկ ինչի՞ց են մեռնում: Այդ մասին, չգիտես ինչու, ոչ մի տեղ չկա գրված:

----------


## Rhayader

> [B][I]*մենք կարծես Քրիստոնյա ենք, ոչ թե "ԲՈՒԴ"ԻՍՏ~*


Ի միջի այլոց, ասեմ, որ բուսակերության պրակտիկա չկա քրիստոնեության մեջ՝ ընդհակառակը, եղել են կենդանիների զոհաբերություններ (Աբելի ու Կայենի պատմության մեջ՝ Աբելի զոհաբերած գառն ընդունելի էր, իսկ Կայենի զոհաբերած մրգերը՝ ոչ): Ժամանակակից հայ իրականության մեջ էլ խիստ հարգի են կենդանիների ռիտուալային սպանությունները՝ դրանք դուք կարծեմ մատաղ եք անվանում: Երբ կենդանուն աղ են տալիս, ծառի շուրջը պտտում եսիմ քանի կռուգ, հետո մորթում ու արյունով ճակատներին խաչ անում: Ես որ դրա կադրերը տեսա, վատացել էի (զզվելի էր):
Ինքս քրիստոնյա չեմ (ու փառք եսիմում, որ քրիստոնյա չեմ), ու աստվածների զվարճանքի համար կյանք չեմ զոհաբերում:
Իսկ քո էդքան չսիրած բուդդիզմի հիմնաքարերից մեկը հենց բուսակերությունն է:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ի միջի այլոց, ասեմ, որ բուսակերության պրակտիկա չկա քրիստոնեության մեջ՝ ընդհակառակը, եղել են կենդանիների զոհաբերություններ (Աբելի ու Կայենի պատմության մեջ՝ Աբելի զոհաբերած գառն ընդունելի էր, իսկ Կայենի զոհաբերած մրգերը՝ ոչ): Ժամանակակից հայ իրականության մեջ էլ խիստ հարգի են կենդանիների ռիտուալային սպանությունները՝ դրանք դուք կարծեմ մատաղ եք անվանում: Երբ կենդանուն աղ են տալիս, ծառի շուրջը պտտում եսիմ քանի կռուգ, հետո մորթում ու արյունով ճակատներին խաչ անում: Ես որ դրա կադրերը տեսա, վատացել էի (զզվելի էր):


Ճիշտ է, քրիստոնեությունը բնավ բուսակերություն չի քարոզում: Բազմաթիվ հատվածներ կան այդ ամենը հաստատող: Ինչ վերաբերում է զոհաբերություններին, ապա քրիստոնեությունը ենթադրում է, որ դրանք չպետք է լինեն: Մատաղը, չգիտես ինչու, պահպանվել է, բայց առաքելական եկեղեցին դրան ուրիշ մեկնաբանություն է տալիս: Դա ոչ թե զոհաբերություն է, այլ շնորհակալություն Աստծուն, որի միջոցով նաև աղքատներն են կշտանում:

----------


## Grieg

> Ապեր հլը քո գրածը նայի... Հազարավոր Օլիմպիական Չեմպիոններից մի 10 հատը Բուսակեր են եղել դու բռնել ես Հպարտորեն գրել ես յանիմ ի՞նչ... էտ նույննա որ հիմա բռնենք սաղ մնացածի անունները գրենք ասենք նայեք էսքանն էլ Ամենակեր են


Ստեղ ավելի կարևորը տենդենցն է այսինքն մարդիկ սկսել են նկատել թե ինչպիսի սնունդը կարող է տանի իրենց դեպի հաղթանակ, իհարկե սա հասկանալը սպորտսմենների մոտ միանգամից չի եղել ու կարծում եմ բուսակեր հաղթողների քանակը գնալով միայն աճելու է: 




> Ըստ քեզ էտ Մսի ինդուստրիան էտքան դարերի ընթացքում Ռեկալամ արել միսը...


բիզնեսը 1000 տարի առաջ ել է եղել բիզնես




> ԹԵ էն Նախամարդ Օլիգառխները իրանց ստրուկներին ստիպել են միս ուտել


ինչ ա եղել իրականում դժվար է ասել, բայց իմ կարծիքով դա չի բացառվում: 




> Կամ ասենք Էն նախնադարյան մարդիկ որ սկսել են միս են կերել խելքով են երևի մտածել ես կասեի էն ժամանակվա մսային մագնատների՝ դինոզավրերի կուտն են կերել;


նախամարդիկ ինչպես և ներկա մարդիկ կարող են տարբեր լինել, որսի հույսով ապրողներին կինդանիների պակասի դեպքում կամ նրան որսալ չկարողանալու դեպքում սպասվել է սպասվել է կամ մահ կամ  տեղափոխում:




> Ախպոր պես ծիծաղելի բաներ եք գրում.. նախ ասեմ որ չեմ պատկերացնում որ ասենք ինչոր Մսային մագնատներ կան.. որ հլը մի հատ էլ պայքարում են բուսակերների դեմ...


Ինչու չես  պատկերացնում? երշիկը կարող ես գնել ինչպես ծխախոտը կամ օղին կամ սուրճը, իսկ բիզնեսը չի սիրում երբ սպառվող ապրանքը սիրված չէ..ուստի ցանկացած քայլ այդ ապրանքների դեմ բերում է դիմադրության:Հայաստանում կարծում եմ դա նկատելի կլինի երբ մսից հրաժարվողները ավելի մեծ քանակի հասնեն:





> երկրորդն էլ մարդը գիտականորեն հիմնված ու կյանքի փորձերով բացատրված բանա գրել իսկ դու մեկա գրում ես "չէ ու չէ"


եսել ասում եմ մի գիտական լաբարատորիա վարձելը ֆասթֆուդային ցանցի համար ավելի էժան կնստի քան կործված հաճախորդները:
բացի դրանից կարծում եմ հարկ չկա օրինակներ բերել քանի դեղ քանի բժշկության միջոց գիտականորեն հայտնագործված ապագայում լիովին արգելվել է: 




> Իմ ասածը ինչա.. Բուսակերությունը ընդամենը ճաշակի հարցա... կամ էլ եսիմ խիղճը տանջելու բայց մի փորձեք ապացուցել որ դա ճիշտ է.. քանի որ ճաշակի մեջ ճիշտ կամ սխալ լինելու բան չկա...


ինչը ճիշտ է կամ ինչը սխալ է ամեն մեկը իրա համար է որոշում, մարդիկ գիտեն չե որ ծխելը վնաս ա բայց ծխում են, կամ գիտեն որ սպանելը պատժվում է օրենքով բայց սպանում են..  ուստի խոսքը գնում է ուղղակի ցույց տալ ինչ կարող է թաքնված լինի վարագույների ետևում 




> Ու մի բան էլ... Ծխածոտի վնաս լինելը արդեն վաղուց ապացուցված է  Ինչպես նաև բացարձակ Բուսակերությանը...


ծխախոտնել երկար ժամանակ  ապացուցված չեր որ վնաս է, ու դրան հասնելը բազմաթիվ ճիգեր ու ժամանակ պահանջեց..

----------


## Rhayader

> Բնականաբար , ոչ քո մասին չի խոսքը, այլ այն "գիտական ուսումնասիրությունները" որոնք պարբերաբար հայտնվում են նորություններում սակայն հիմնական նպատակը գովազդն է:


Գովազդվում է վաճառքի հանվող ցանկացած սննդամթերք: Իսկ բուսակերության ագիտացիան դրվում է ամենատհաճ մեթոդի կիրառման միջոցով՝ մարդկանց ահաբեկմամբ:



> սակայն մարդ ծնված օրից շնչում է, իսկ միս նա այդ պահին չի ուտում:


Ուտում է կաթ, որն իր բաղադրությամբ ավելի մոտ է մսին, քան բույսին:



> իսկ ինչու ես տհաճություն զգում?


Չգիտեմ, օրգանիզմս չի ընդունում: Նույն կերպ, ինչպես չի ընդունում, օրինակ, լոբի:



> Քաղծրը պարտադիր չի կոնֆետ լինի..


Բայց ընդունի՛ր, որ ամբողջ հակաագիտացիայով հանդերձ գրեթե բոլոր երեխաները նախընտրում են կոնֆետներ, իսկ բանջարեղենը գրեթե հարկադրաբար են ուտում:



> *Բուսակերներն ավելի երկար են ապրում*


Ես երբեք էլ չեմ ձգտի երկարակեցության՝ լիարժեք կյանքի հաշվին: Բացի դրանից, քո հոդվածում ընդամենը նշված էին բաներ, որոնք սննդի մեջ ներառելը բարելավում է առողջությունը: Ծայրահեղ բուսակերության մասին խոսք չկա:
-Արա, ինչ կամենում ես՝ սա է ողջ օրենքը:
-Սերն է օրենքը, սերը՝ կամքի ներքո:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (30.12.2008)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> որ հասկանանք ինչ ենք ուտում


Բուսակերների մի մասը օգտագործում է նաև ձու ու կաթնամթերք: Բացի դրանից, ինչպես արդեն նշվեց, հազարից մեկ դու կարող ես գտնել խանութում վաճառվող բեղմնավորված ձու։ Հիմա ինչ այդ նույն բուսակերները որ ուտում են, այդ ձուն նույնպես ածում են նեղ վանդակների մեջ ապրող հավերը, հիմա ինչ այդ նույն հավերը մեղք չե՞ն: Կա՞մ կովերը, որ կաթի գործարան են աշխատում: 
Իմաստը էլի չեմ հասկանում:  :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

> Բուսակերների մի մասը օգտագործում է նաև ձու ու կաթնամթերք: Բացի դրանից, ինչպես արդեն նշվեց, հազարից մեկ դու կարող ես գտնել խանութում վաճառվող բեղմնավորված ձու։ Հիմա ինչ այդ նույն բուսակերները որ ուտում են, այդ ձուն նույնպես ածում են նեղ վանդակների մեջ ապրող հավերը, հիմա ինչ այդ նույն հավերը մեղք չե՞ն: Կա՞մ կովերը, որ կաթի գործարան են աշխատում: 
> Իմաստը էլի չեմ հասկանում:


Հա էլի... եթե Մորթելը սպանությունա ապա Կթելը կակ մինիմում Բռնաբարությունա  :LOL:  կամ էլ սեռական բնույթի ոտնձգությունների մի այլ տեսակ

----------


## Grieg

> Կենդանասպանությունը անհամեմատելի է մարդասպանության հետ...


անհամեմատելի չի օրինակ կատվի դաժան սպանելու դեպքում ԱՄՆ ում կգնաս երկար ժամանակով բանտ:




> Գոնե նրանով որ կենդանիներին մարդը պահում է կերակրում մաքրում պաշտպանում որ մերջնական արդյունքում ՄԻՍ ստանա... ու ստանում է... իսկ եթե Չկերակրի էտ կովերն ու ՈՉխարները.. տո խոզերն էլ հետները կվերանան...


Մարդը կենդանիներից լիքը օգուտ կարող է ստանա առանց սպանելու:

----------


## Grieg

> Ասենք՝ ամենաբարի ու թեթև պրոբլեմը, որը կարա առաջանա բջջանյութի չարաշահուհից՝ ստամոքսի լորձաթաղանթի էռոզիվ գաստրիտ:
> Շարունակե՞մ, Գրիգ:
> http://www.fda.gov/bbs/topics/CONSUMER/CON00138.html
> Բավականին լավ հոդված ա վեգետարյան լինելու լավ ու վատ կողմերից մի քանիսի վերաբերյալ:





> In June 2003, leading nutrition organization, the American Dietetic Association (ADA), released its new position statement on vegetarian diets. 
> 
> “It is the position of the American Dietetic Association and Dietitians of Canada that appropriately planned vegetarian diets are healthful, nutritionally adequate, and provide health benefits in the prevention and treatment of certain diseases.” 
> 
> The report goes on to discuss a variety of vegetarian health issues and further states: 
> 
> “Vegetarians have been reported to have lower body mass indices than nonvegetarians, as well as lower rates of death from ischemic heart disease; vegetarians also show lower blood cholesterol levels; lower blood pressure; and lower rates of hypertension, type 2 diabetes, and prostate and colon cancer.” 
> 
> “Vegetarian diets offer a number of advantages, including lower levels of saturated fat, cholesterol, and animal protein and higher levels of carbohydrates, fiber, magnesium, boron, folate, antioxidants such as vitamins C and E, carotenoids, and phytochemicals.”


http://www.cok.net/feat/ada.php

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> “It is the position of the American Dietetic Association and Dietitians of Canada that *appropriately planned* vegetarian diets are healthful, nutritionally adequate, and provide health benefits in the prevention and treatment of certain diseases.”


Ձեր ուշադրությանն եմ հրավիրում մգացված բառակապակցությունը:  :Wink: 



> Vegetarians have been reported to have lower body mass indices than nonvegetarians, as well as lower rates of death from ischemic heart disease; vegetarians also show lower blood cholesterol levels; lower blood pressure; and lower rates of hypertension, type 2 diabetes, and prostate and colon cancer


Հա՛, սրանց դեմ չենք: Բայց ինչու՞ չեն խոսում նաև թերությունների մասին: Ես լիքը գիտական հոդվածներ եմ կարդացել, թե ինչ վատ հետևանքներ կարող է ունենալ բուսակերություն, հատկապես, երբ ծայրահեղությունների է հասնում: Դրանք պարզապես խոսքեր չեն, գիտական հոդվածներ են: Չնայած, կրկնում եմ, վերը նշվածի հետ համաձայն եմ:

----------

Rhayader (30.12.2008)

----------


## Grieg

> Ինչ վերաբերում է Վարդանի ներկայացրած դաժան կադրերին, ապա տվյալ դեպքում Սամվելը ճիշտ նկատեց. ոչ ոք չի գժվել բեղմնավորված ձվեր վաճառի: Գուցե հազվադեպ լինի, որ բեղմնավորված ձուն պատահաբար հայտնվի մյուսների մեջ, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ չի լինում: Երբ պապիկս հավ էր պահում, նրանց ածած ձվերը հասարակ եղանակով ստուգում էր՝ բեղմնավորվա՞ծ են, թե՞ ոչ: Եթե բեղմնավորված էին լինում, վերդարձնում էր հավերին: Իհարկե, նա ոչ թե խղճում էր չձևավորված ճուտիկներին, այլ պարզապես իրեն պետք էր, որ հավերը շատանան: Ի դեպ, որպես կանոն, բեղմնավորվածները շատ ավելի քիչ են լինում:


Բեղմնավորված թե չբեղմնավորված Ձու-ն մնում է ձու




> Ու նաև կյանքում կարող են այնպիսի էքստրեմալ պայմաններ լինել, որ ստիպված կլինես միս ուտել: Օրինակ, այս ամառ Իսպանիայում ես երկու ընտրություն ունեի. կա՛մ ուտել ճաշարանում մատուցված մսառատ սնունդը, կա՛մ… նախ, նորմալ սնունդ պատրաստելու համար խոհանոց չկար, իսկ չոր-մոր բաները շատ ավելի վնաս են, քան միսը: Սառնարան չկար, որ գոնե կաթնային տարբեր բաներ գնեի: Կարող էի ամեն օր ռեստորան գնալ, բայց նախ իսպաներեն չգիտեի, իսկ նրանք՝ անգլերեն, որ բացատրեին ինչն ինչով է, երկրորդ՝ եթե այդպես վարվեի, ամենաշատը երկու շաբաթ անց կսնանկանայի: Ու պատկերացրեք, այս ամենով հանդերձ ես Իսպանիայում շատ ավելի առողջ էի, քան Երևանում: Ստամոքսի խնդիրներ ընդհանրապես չունեցա, մազերիս որակն անհամեմատ լավացել էր: Իհարկե, ես դա չեմ կապում մսակերության հետ. բազմաթիվ այլ գործոններ էլ կային: Բայց նաև փաստում եմ, որ մսակերությունն այնքան վնաս չէ, որքան դուք եք ներկայացնում:


Մարդու մտքին լինի կգտնի, եսել կարող եմ ասել այն խանութը որտեղ վաճառում են բրինձ գտնվում է 10 րոպե հեռավորության վրա , իսկ խորվածանոց 1 րոպե և քանի որ պետք է մի կերպ դիմանալ այդ դժվարագույն էքսրտեմ պայմաններին ես ընտրեցի խորովածը: Հատկապես Եվրոպայում, ճիշտ ա Իսպանիա չեմ եղել, բայց Գերմանիայում հաստատ առանց մսի կսնվես առանց ռեստորանի ել խոհանոցի ել:

----------

յոգի (05.08.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բեղմնավորված թե չբեղմնավորված Ձու-ն մնում է ձու


Եթե չբեղմնավորված ձուն չենք ուտում, ի՞նչ է լինում: Ոտքեր է առնում ու փախչու՞մ:



> Մարդու մտքին լինի կգտնի, եսել կարող եմ ասել այն խանութը որտեղ վաճառում են բրինձ գտնվում է 10 րոպե հեռավորության վրա , իսկ խորվածանոց 1 րոպե և քանի որ պետք է մի կերպ դիմանալ այդ դժվարագույն էքսրտեմ պայմաններին ես ընտրեցի խորովածը: Հատկապես Եվրոպայում, ճիշտ ա Իսպանիա չեմ եղել, բայց Գերմանիայում հաստատ առանց մսի կսնվես առանց ռեստորանի ել խոհանոցի ել:


Վարդան ջան, հարգելիս, բրինձն առա, բա ի՞նչ անեմ: Ո՛չ խոհանոց կա, ո՛չ բան:

----------


## Grieg

> Ձեր ուշադրությանն եմ հրավիրում մգացված բառակապակցությունը:


Իհարկե սննդի բազմազանությունը պետք է պահպանել ինչը բուսական սնունդը ապահովում է :




> Հա՛, սրանց դեմ չենք: Բայց ինչու՞ չեն խոսում նաև թերությունների մասին: Ես լիքը գիտական հոդվածներ եմ կարդացել, թե ինչ վատ հետևանքներ կարող է ունենալ բուսակերություն, հատկապես, երբ ծայրահեղությունների է հասնում: Դրանք պարզապես խոսքեր չեն, գիտական հոդվածներ են: Չնայած, կրկնում եմ, վերը նշվածի հետ համաձայն եմ:


այստեղից հետևություն որ ամեն մի կարդացած գիտական հոդված չե որ կարող է ճշմարիտ լինել

----------


## Rhayader

> *Risks*
> 
> Vegetarians who abstain from dairy products or animal flesh face the greatest  
> nutritional risks because some nutrients naturally occur mainly or almost      
> exclusively in animal foods.
> 
> Vegans, who eat no animal foods (and, rarely, vegetarians who eat no animal    
> flesh but do eat eggs or dairy products), risk vitamin B12 deficiency, which   
> can result in irreversible nerve deterioration. The need for vitamin B12       
> ...


Իմ նշած հոդվածից հատված:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Ինչքան հասկացա՝ ստեղ ամեն մեկը փորձում ա  ոչ թե նույնիսկ իր տեսակետը պաշտպանել, այլ հակառակվել նրան, ինչը իր տեսակետի բանակից չի: 
Անձամբ ես չեմ դատում կամ ինչ-որ համոզում բուսակերներին: Ամեն մարդ, երբ որ վստահ է ու չի հարցնում, ուրեմն իր ընտրությունն է, և ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի խառնվելու:
Միայն ասեմ, որ մարդու օրգանիզմը որոշակի օրենքներով գործող համակարգ է, ու նախապես որոշված է անհրաժեշտ վառելանյութի տեսակը, ու կենդանիներ այդ տեսակի մեջ մտնում եմ, Աստվածաշունչն էլ փաստում  է այդ մասին: Ուրիշ, որ ոչ բոլոր կենդանիներն են ուտելի /ու Աստվածաշնչում այդ մասին էլ կա/, բայց ամեն մի արարած որոշակի նպատակի է ծառայում էս մեր աշխարհում, ու որոշ կենդանիներ, իմ կարծիքով, կոչված են նաև մարդուն կերակրելու համար:

Խղճալ-չխղճալու հարցը: Ճաշակի խնդիր է, ինչպես Նիդլզը ասաց: Բայց շատ անգամ ճաշակը թելադրվում է. դա կոչվում է աղանդ: Ես բուսակերությունը համարում եմ աղանդ, այո: Աղանդների դեմ ոչինչ չունեմ, եթե դրանք այլոց չեն վնասում, մնացածում՝ տվյալ մարդու իրավունքն ու ընտրությունն է: Ուղղակի հաճախ աղանդավորները մինչև վերջ չեն պատկերացրած լինում, թե ինչ  են ընտրել, ուր են գնում, ու էդ ամեն ինչի իմաստը , ի վերջո:
Եթե անցնենք օրինակ խղճալուն, ավելի շատ ու ըստ իս ավելի էական բաներ կան խղճալու, քան ասենք հավի վերջի խնդիրը՝ կերակուր, թե բնական մահ: Ես միայն մի բան եմ տեսնում. կերակրի համար նախատեսված կենդանիները շատ ավելի հանգիստ ու արժանավոր են ընդունում իրենց վախճանը որպես կերակուր, քան բուսակերները իրենց տեսակետին հակառակվելը ասենք: 
Նույնիսկ եթե ընդունենք, թե խղճահարությունը իրոք ի սրտե է, ոչ թե գաղափարախոսություն, էլի իմաստ չեմ տեսնում. բուսակերի միս ուտել-չուտելով մորթվող կենդանիների թիվը չի պակասում: Ուզում եմ ասեմ՝ դա հարցի լուծում չի՝ չուտել, բայց հանդուրժել մյուսների ուտելը: Այլ կերպ ասած՝ անգործուն խղճահարություն ա   :Smile: 

Նիդլզ, վարկանիշում գրածդ հարցին ստեղ պատասխանեմ. հա, ճիշտես հիշում, գազարը Նոթինգհիլից էր  :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ստեղ ավելի կարևորը տենդենցն է այսինքն մարդիկ սկսել են նկատել թե ինչպիսի սնունդը կարող է տանի իրենց դեպի հաղթանակ, իհարկե սա հասկանալը սպորտսմենների մոտ միանգամից չի եղել ու կարծում եմ բուսակեր հաղթողների քանակը գնալով միայն աճելու է:


Ապեր ոնց հասկանում եմ դու սպորտսմեն չես եղել... 
Ես եղել եմ... Թեթև Ատլետիկա եմ պարապել ահագին ժամանակ ու բավականին լուրջ... 
Հիմա էլ Ֆուտբոլ եմ պարբերաբար խաղում...
Ու ասեմ որ վերականգնմանը ոչինչ էնքան լավ չի օգնում ինչքան Միսը.. ՈՒ ընդհանրապես Սպորտսմեններին խոչհուրդ է տրվում Միս ուտել.. հատկապես ընդհանուր ֆիզիկական վարժությունների փուլում երբ պետք է զարգացվի մկանային համակարգը... 




> նախամարդիկ ինչպես և ներկա մարդիկ կարող են տարբեր լինել, որսի հույսով ապրողներին կինդանիների պակասի դեպքում կամ նրան որսալ չկարողանալու դեպքում սպասվել է սպասվել է կամ մահ կամ  տեղափոխում:


*Հենց դրա համար էլ մարդիկ մսակեր չեն այլ ամենակեր են* 



> Ինչու չես  պատկերացնում? երշիկը կարող ես գնել ինչպես ծխախոտը կամ օղին կամ սուրճը, իսկ բիզնեսը չի սիրում երբ սպառվող ապրանքը սիրված չէ..ուստի ցանկացած քայլ այդ ապրանքների դեմ բերում է դիմադրության:Հայաստանում կարծում եմ դա նկատելի կլինի երբ մսից հրաժարվողները ավելի մեծ քանակի հասնեն:


Ես դեմ չեմ.. նորմալ է.. կարող են և լինել... բայց դե մեկա փաստը մնում է փաստ որ մարդկության սկզբում գոնե այդպիսիք չեն եղել... որ գովազդեին...



> եսել ասում եմ մի գիտական լաբարատորիա վարձելը ֆասթֆուդային ցանցի համար ավելի էժան կնստի քան կործված հաճախորդները:
> բացի դրանից կարծում եմ հարկ չկա օրինակներ բերել քանի դեղ քանի բժշկության միջոց գիտականորեն հայտնագործված ապագայում լիովին արգելվել է:


Բժշկության մի շարք հայտանգործություններ էլ ամեն օր հազարավոր մարդկանց կյանք են փրկում.. ու նաև կենդանիների ...




> ինչը ճիշտ է կամ ինչը սխալ է ամեն մեկը իրա համար է որոշում, մարդիկ գիտեն չե որ ծխելը վնաս ա բայց ծխում են, կամ գիտեն որ սպանելը պատժվում է օրենքով բայց սպանում են..  ուստի խոսքը գնում է ուղղակի ցույց տալ ինչ կարող է թաքնված լինի վարագույների ետևում


Ապեր լավ ինձ չես հավատում Բյուրի գրածները կարդա... հաստատ ինձնից ու քեզնից շատ բանա հասկանում բժշկության ասպարեզում...



> ծխախոտնել երկար ժամանակ  ապացուցված չեր որ վնաս է, ու դրան հասնելը բազմաթիվ ճիգեր ու ժամանակ պահանջեց..


Բայց ծխախոտը ավելի կարճ ժամանակ է ինչ կիրառվում է քան միսը... 
սա կարծում եմ մի բանի մասին վկայում է  :Smile:

----------


## Grieg

> Եթե չբեղմնավորված ձուն չենք ուտում, ի՞նչ է լինում: Ոտքեր է առնում ու փախչու՞մ:


Չե ցավոք չի փախչում: 




> Վարդան ջան, հարգելիս, բրինձն առա, բա ի՞նչ անեմ: Ո՛չ խոհանոց կա, ո՛չ բան:


լավ էլի, ետքան մրգի ու բանջարեղենի~ պոպոք մոփոքի խանութ կա, հազար տեսակ  կաշաներ սալաթներ կարելի ա պատրաստել ընդամենը մի պլաստմասե ափսե-ով և գրպանի դանակով..   կարամ մյուս անգամ գամ քո համար եփեմ եթե շատ ես դժվարանում  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> այստեղից հետևություն որ ամեն մի կարդացած գիտական հոդված չե որ կարող է ճշմարիտ լինել


Տպագրված գիտական հոդվածները չեն կարող ճշմարիտ չլինել, որովհետև էնտեղ կան կոնտրոլ խմբեր, կան բազմաթիվ ցուցանիշներ, թվեր, հաշվարկներ: Դու կարող ես կարդալ ու ինքդ հասկանալ, թե որքանով է մոտ ճշմարտությանը: Ավելին՝ մի փոքրիկ սուտն այնքան հեշտ է բռնվում ու գիտնականի գլխին էնքան օյիններ են գալիս, որ ոչ ոք այսօր ռիսկ չի անում սուտ գիտական հոդված տպագրել (գոնե բժշկության բնագավառում):

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ավ էլի, ետքան մրգի ու բանջարեղենի~ պոպոք մոփոքի խանութ կա, հազար տեսակ կաշաներ սալաթներ կարելի ա պատրաստել ընդամենը մի պլաստմասե ափսե-ով և գրպանի դանակով.. կարամ մյուս անգամ գամ քո համար եփեմ եթե շատ ես դժվարանում


Վարդա՛ն, կրկնում եմ, որ սառնարան չկա դրանք պահելու համար: Իսկ սալաթները շատ ավելի վտանգավոր են, քան միսը, որովհետև հազար տեսակի կոնսերվանտներ են պարունակում: Գուցե ծիծաղելի հնչի, բայց պլաստմասե ափսե-դանակ-գդալ այդպես էլ չգտա: Իրոք փնտրում էի, որովհետև ճաշարանում մեզ ընթրիքի տոպրակ էին տալիս, որի մեջ ջեմային-յոգուրտային ու նման այլ բաներ կային, և կարելի էր գդալով ուտել՝ հրաժարվելով մսային սենդվիչներից: Գդալ չունեի, կրկնում եմ: Գիտե՞ս ինչ էի անում: Խանութից պեչենի էի գնում, թաթախում մեջը, ուտում, որ մսային սենդվիչները չուտեմ: Էնքան հեշտ ես պատկերացնում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հա՛, ընդեղեն կարող էի գնել: Բայց թանկ էր, գիտե՞ս: Ու ես այնտեղ չէի գնացել բուսակերությամբ զբաղվելու համար: Գնացել էի գիտական աշխատանք անելու ու հանգստանալու:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Բուսակերների մի մասը օգտագործում է նաև ձու ու կաթնամթերք: Բացի դրանից, ինչպես արդեն նշվեց, հազարից մեկ դու կարող ես գտնել խանութում վաճառվող բեղմնավորված ձու։ Հիմա ինչ այդ նույն բուսակերները որ ուտում են, այդ ձուն նույնպես ածում են նեղ վանդակների մեջ ապրող հավերը, հիմա ինչ այդ նույն հավերը մեղք չե՞ն: Կա՞մ կովերը, որ կաթի գործարան են աշխատում: 
> Իմաստը էլի չեմ հասկանում:


Վարդան ջան չհասկացա ինչու բոլորին պատասխանեցիր ինձ թռար: Խնդրում եմ պատասխանի էլի:




> այստեղից հետևություն որ ամեն մի կարդացած գիտական հոդված չե որ կարող է ճշմարիտ լինել


Այ հիմա ես չեմ հասկանում ինչ եք դուք բուսակերությանը կողմ գիտական հոդվածները կուրորեն ընդունում որպես վերջին ճշմարտություն, իսկ այն որ բուսակերությունը որոշակի վտանգներ է պարունակում միանգամից պիտակվում են որպես բիզնեսի ու մսային օլիգարխների հնարած սուտ հոդվածներ:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (30.12.2008)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Էհ, էրեխեք, մարդու միտքը ինչի վրա ասես կարա սևեռվի: Մի տեղ կարդացել եմ, մի ճգնավոր բոժոժներ էր կապում իր ոտքերից, որ քայլելիս զնգզնգան ու ոտքի տակ պատահաբար ընկնող միջատները փախնեն…  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Մոդերատորական: Վերջին ինը գրառումները ջնջվել են թեմայից դուրս և/կամ անլուրջ լինելու պատճառով: Խնդրում եմ՝ մի քիչ զուսպ լինել:*

----------


## Grieg

> Տպագրված գիտական հոդվածները չեն կարող ճշմարիտ չլինել, որովհետև էնտեղ կան կոնտրոլ խմբեր, կան բազմաթիվ ցուցանիշներ, թվեր, հաշվարկներ: Դու կարող ես կարդալ ու ինքդ հասկանալ, թե որքանով է մոտ ճշմարտությանը: Ավելին՝ մի փոքրիկ սուտն այնքան հեշտ է բռնվում ու գիտնականի գլխին էնքան օյիններ են գալիս, որ ոչ ոք այսօր ռիսկ չի անում սուտ գիտական հոդված տպագրել (գոնե բժշկության բնագավառում):


լավ էլի տենց բան չկա որ ճշմարիտ չի կարող չլինել դա աբսուրդ է, ոչ միայն հնարավոր  այլ նաև լինում է:




> Այ հիմա ես չեմ հասկանում ինչ եք դուք բուսակերությանը կողմ գիտական հոդվածները կուրորեն ընդունում որպես վերջին ճշմարտություն, իսկ այն որ բուսակերությունը որոշակի վտանգներ է պարունակում միանգամից պիտակվում են որպես բիզնեսի ու մսային օլիգարխների հնարած սուտ հոդվածներ:


ես պատճառ ունեմ, ես կյանքիս մեծ մասի ընթացքում միս կերել եմ ճիշտ է բավականին պասիվ բայց ամեն դեպքում կերել եմ, երբ ես հրաժարվեցի մսից ես մի քանի ամսից նկատեցի/զգացի ինչքան դրական փոփոխություններ եղան իմ մոտ, ու ես զարմանում եմ ստերեոտիպների այն մեծ քանակը որ կա այն մարդկանց մասին ովքեր նախընտրում են սնունդ առանց սպանության: Անձամբ ես գիտությանը առողջության հարցում այդքանել չեմ վստահում ուղղակի եթե մարդ կա որ ամբողջովին դրա վրա է հիմնվում թող տեսնեն որ նման նյութեր կան :




> Ներսես_AM-ի խոսքերից  
> Բուսակերների մի մասը օգտագործում է նաև ձու ու կաթնամթերք: Բացի դրանից, ինչպես արդեն նշվեց, հազարից մեկ դու կարող ես գտնել խանութում վաճառվող բեղմնավորված ձու։ Հիմա ինչ այդ նույն բուսակերները որ ուտում են, այդ ձուն նույնպես ածում են նեղ վանդակների մեջ ապրող հավերը, հիմա ինչ այդ նույն հավերը մեղք չե՞ն: Կա՞մ կովերը, որ կաթի գործարան են աշխատում: 
> Իմաստը էլի չեմ հասկանում: 
> Վարդան ջան չհասկացա ինչու բոլորին պատասխանեցիր ինձ թռար: Խնդրում եմ պատասխանի էլի:


չեմ հասցնում ուղղակի գրառումների հոսքին պատասխանել, ձու-ի մասին արդեն ասեցի բեղմնավորված թե ոչ ձու-ն էլի ձու-է..   կան մարդիկ որ չեն ուտում հավի միս և կամ օրինակ երկու շաբաթը մեկ են ուտում  իրանց համարում են բուսակեր.. որպես կանոն  vegetarian-ի սննդի մեջ չպետք է մտնի ձու: Ընդհանրապես տերմիները մի կողմ թոնելով ամեն մի խնայված կյանքը իմ կարծիքով դրական քայլ է: Իսկ կաթնամթերքից հրաժարվում են վեգանները, դա առանձին լայն թեմա է  :Smile:  որին կարծում եմ իմաստ չունի անդրադառնալ քանի դեռ միս ուտելուց հրաժավելը խստորեն բացառվում է




> Մոդերատորական: Վերջին ինը գրառումները ջնջվել են թեմայից դուրս և/կամ անլուրջ լինելու պատճառով: Խնդրում եմ՝ մի քիչ զուսպ լինել:


էհ ափսոս , լավ հուսով եմ մարդիկ իրանք կտրամբանեն ինչն է ձուն  :Blush:

----------


## Սամվել

> չեմ հասցնում ուղղակի գրառումների հոսքին պատասխանել, ձու-ի մասին արդեն ասեցի բեղմնավորված թե ոչ ձու-ն էլի ձու-է..   կան մարդիկ որ չեն ուտում հավի միս և կամ օրինակ երկու շաբաթը մեկ են ուտում  իրանց համարում են բուսակեր.. որպես կանոն  vegetarianism-ի սննդի մեջ չպետք է մտնի ձու: Ընդհանրապես տերմիները մի կողմ թոնելով ամեն մի խնայված կյանքը իմ կարծիքով դրական քայլ է: Իսկ կաթնամթերքից հրաժարվում են վեգանները, դա առանձին լայն թեմա է  որին կարծում եմ իմաստ չունի անդրադառնալ քանի դեռ միս ուտելուց հրաժավելը խստորեն բացառվում է


Այ ցավդ տանեմ հիմա դու իրոք չես հասկանում որ Ձուն կյանք չի որ խնայես կամ չխնայես...  :Xeloq:  Ձուն որ չկերար հավայի մնալույա փչանա

----------


## Սամվել

> էհ ափսոս , լավ հուսով եմ մարդիկ իրանք կտրամբանեն ինչն է ձուն


Ապեր Նույն բանը անում ես նաև դու.. ասենք նույն տրամաբանությամբ արևածաղկի սերմը.. արևածաղկի յուղը.. ու ընդհանրապես որ ուտում ես Խնձորը... ԻՆքը ըստ քեզ Ծառի ինչնա՞  :Wink:  :Blush:

----------


## Grieg

> Այ ցավդ տանեմ հիմա դու իրոք չես հասկանում որ Ձուն կյանք չի որ խնայես կամ չխնայես...  Ձուն որ չկերար հավայի մնալույա փչանա


ենքան բան կա որ չուտես փչանալու ա ..

----------


## Սամվել

> ենքան բան կա որ չուտես փչանալու ա ..


ես չեմ ասում որ ուտես մենակ նրա համար որ փչանալույա... ես ասում որ չուտելը ոչ ոքին օգուտ չի տալիս  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> լավ էլի տենց բան չկա որ ճշմարիտ չի կարող չլինել դա աբսուրդ է, ոչ միայն հնարավոր այլ նաև լինում է:


Ես լիովին չեմ բացառում: Ուղղակի ասածս այն է, որ գիտական հոդվածները շատ ավելի հիմնավոր են, քան պատահական գիտնականի օդի մեջ ասած խոսքերը:



> ես պատճառ ունեմ, ես կյանքիս մեծ մասի ընթացքում միս կերել եմ ճիշտ է բավականին պասիվ բայց ամեն դեպքում կերել եմ, երբ ես հրաժարվեցի մսից ես մի քանի ամսից նկատեցի/զգացի ինչքան դրական փոփոխություններ եղան իմ մոտ, ու ես զարմանում եմ ստերեոտիպների այն մեծ քանակը որ կա այն մարդկանց մասին ովքեր նախընտրում են սնունդ առանց սպանության: Անձամբ ես գիտությանը առողջության հարցում այդքանել չեմ վստահում ուղղակի եթե մարդ կա որ ամբողջովին դրա վրա է հիմնվում թող տեսնեն որ նման նյութեր կան :


Հետաքրքիր է. ես որ անցա բուսակերության, առանձնապես ոչ մի փոփոխություն չնկատեցի, բացի նրանից, որ քնկոտությունս գնալով վերանում էր: Այն էլ էս նոյեմբեր-դեկտեմբերին նորից սկսվել է, բայց ես մսակերության չեմ անցել:




> չեմ հասցնում ուղղակի գրառումների հոսքին պատասխանել, ձու-ի մասին արդեն ասեցի բեղմնավորված թե ոչ ձու-ն էլի ձու-է.. կան մարդիկ որ չեն ուտում հավի միս և կամ օրինակ երկու շաբաթը մեկ են ուտում իրանց համարում են բուսակեր.. որպես կանոն vegetarianism-ի սննդի մեջ չպետք է մտնի ձու: Ընդհանրապես տերմիները մի կողմ թոնելով ամեն մի խնայված կյանքը իմ կարծիքով դրական քայլ է: Իսկ կաթնամթերքից հրաժարվում են վեգանները, դա առանձին լայն թեմա է  որին կարծում եմ իմաստ չունի անդրադառնալ քանի դեռ միս ուտելուց հրաժավելը խստորեն բացառվում է


Վարդա՛ն, լուրջ եմ ասում՝ արդեն ծայրահեղությունների գիրկն ես ընկնում: Ընդհանրապես, բնության մեջ ցանկացած ծայրահեղություն վնասակար է: Թող բուսակերն ինքը որոշի ձու պե՞տք է ուտի, թե՞ ոչ: Իսկ եթե դու գտնում ես, որ ո՛չ, իսկական բուսակերը չպետք է ձու ուտի, դա կանոնների խախտում է և այլն, ապա համաձայն եմ Բարեկամի հետ, որ բուսակերությունն աղանդ է:

----------


## Rhayader

> ենքան բան կա որ չուտես փչանալու ա ..


Երեխեք, եկեք խղճահարության բաղչեքը չընկնենք: Անձամբ ես ում ուտում եմ, բնավ չեմ խղճում: Ու ճիշտն ասած ավելի հակված եմ տեղում սպանելու ու ուտելու գաղափարին:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Երեխեք, եկեք խղճահարության բաղչեքը չընկնենք: Անձամբ ես ում ուտում եմ, բնավ չեմ խղճում: Ու ճիշտն ասած ավելի հակված եմ տեղում սպանելու ու ուտելու գաղափարին:


Դու սուս մնա. մյուս ծայրահեղության գիրկն ես ընկել  :LOL:

----------


## Grieg

> Վարդա՛ն, լուրջ եմ ասում՝ արդեն ծայրահեղությունների գիրկն ես ընկնում: Ընդհանրապես, բնության մեջ ցանկացած ծայրահեղություն վնասակար է: Թող բուսակերն ինքը որոշի ձու պե՞տք է ուտի, թե՞ ոչ: Իսկ եթե դու գտնում ես, որ ո՛չ, իսկական բուսակերը չպետք է ձու ուտի, դա կանոնների խախտում է և այլն, ապա համաձայն եմ Բարեկամի հետ, որ բուսակերությունն աղանդ է:


ինչպես ասեցի արդեն 


> Ընդհանրապես տերմիները մի կողմ թոնելով ամեն մի խնայված կյանքը իմ կարծիքով դրական քայլ է:


 , իսկ  տերմիների սահմանում բուսակերները ձու չեն ուտում..ու իմ կարծիքով դրա մեջ իմաստ կա:Դա ոչ թե աղանդ է այլ տերմինոլոգիա, եթե այն բոլոր բնագավառներում որտեղ տերմիններ կան ընդունել աղանդները կստացվի գրեթե ամեն ինչ աղանդ է: 




> ես չեմ ասում որ ուտես մենակ նրա համար որ փչանալույա... ես ասում որ չուտելը ոչ ոքին օգուտ չի տալիս


իսկ ինչի համար ուտել ինչ որ կենդանու ըը.. ձու-ն ?  :Xeloq:

----------


## Սամվել

> իսկ ինչի համար ուտել ինչ որ կենդանու ըը.. ձու-ն ?


Դե ո՞նց ասեմ...
Համեղա.. Սննդարարա... Օգտակարա  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> իսկ տերմիների սահմանում բուսակերները ձու չեն ուտում..ու իմ կարծիքով դրա մեջ իմաստ կա:Դա ոչ թե աղանդ է այլ տերմինոլոգիա, եթե այն բոլոր բնագավառներում որտեղ տերմիններ կան ընդունել աղանդները կստացվի գրեթե ամեն ինչ աղանդ է:


Եթե տերմինների հետևից ես ընկնում, ապա ուշադիր եղիր, որ կա նաև lacto-ovarian vegetarian կոչվածը: Ընդհանրապես, տերմինները գիտական են: Իսկ մարդու կյանքին, ապրելակերպին տերմիններ տալն առնվազն հիմարություն է:




> իսկ ինչի համար ուտել ինչ որ կենդանու ըը.. ձու-ն ?


Իսկ ինչու՞ ես կաթ ուտում: Դե դու պատկերացրու… Ինչ-որ կենդանու կրծքերից քամված… Ձու չես սիրում, մի կեր: Քեզ ո՞վ է բան ասում: Բայց ուտողներին էլ մի փորձիր ահաբեկել սարսափելի նկարներով ու արտահայտություններով. թող մարդիկ ընտրեն այն, ինչ իրենք են ուզում: Դրանից ո՛չ աշխարհն է փուլ գալու, ո՛չ կենդանիների սպանությունն է դադարելու:

----------

Ներսես_AM (30.12.2008), Սամվել (30.12.2008)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> ես պատճառ ունեմ, ես կյանքիս մեծ մասի ընթացքում միս կերել եմ ճիշտ է բավականին պասիվ բայց ամեն դեպքում կերել եմ, երբ ես հրաժարվեցի մսից ես մի քանի ամսից նկատեցի/զգացի ինչքան դրական փոփոխություններ եղան իմ մոտ, ու ես զարմանում եմ ստերեոտիպների այն մեծ քանակը որ կա այն մարդկանց մասին ովքեր նախընտրում են սնունդ առանց սպանության: Անձամբ ես գիտությանը առողջության հարցում այդքանել չեմ վստահում ուղղակի եթե մարդ կա որ ամբողջովին դրա վրա է հիմնվում թող տեսնեն որ նման նյութեր կան :
> 
> 
> չեմ հասցնում ուղղակի գրառումների հոսքին պատասխանել, ձու-ի մասին արդեն ասեցի բեղմնավորված թե ոչ ձու-ն էլի ձու-է..   կան մարդիկ որ չեն ուտում հավի միս և կամ օրինակ երկու շաբաթը մեկ են ուտում  իրանց համարում են բուսակեր.. որպես կանոն  vegetarianism-ի սննդի մեջ չպետք է մտնի ձու: Ընդհանրապես տերմիները մի կողմ թոնելով ամեն մի խնայված կյանքը իմ կարծիքով դրական քայլ է: Իսկ կաթնամթերքից հրաժարվում են վեգանները, դա առանձին լայն թեմա է  որին կարծում եմ իմաստ չունի անդրադառնալ քանի դեռ միս ուտելուց հրաժավելը խստորեն բացառվում է


Վարդան, կներես, բայց էլի հարցիս չպատասխանեցիր: Ես գիտեմ, որ բուսակերները տարբեր խմբերի են բաժանվում: Համենայնդեպս չեմ ասում մեծ մասը, որովհետև իրականում չգիտեմ, ասենք բուսակերների որոշակի հատվածը օգտագոծում է ձու և/կամ կաթնամթերք: Հիմա հարցնում եմ, իրենք չգիտեն թե դա ոնցա ստացվու՞մ: Գիտե՞ն չէ քառակուսի մետրի վրա քանի հավա ապրում ածարաններում: Կովերին ո՞նց են կաթի գործարան դարձնում: Գիտեն չէ՞: Հիմա այդ կենդանիներն էլ են տանջվում չէ՞: Ինչի են շարունակում կաթնամթերք ու ձու օգտագործել: 
Ու մեկել ասա էլի չբեղմնավորված ձուն վերջը ինչա էլի ես տենց էլ չեմ հասկանում թե դրա մեջ սպանութունը որտեղա:

----------


## նախշուն

եթե հերթը հասավ ջնջելուն, ուրեմը արդեն անցանք  այսպես կոչված "ԲԱՐՈՅԱԿԱՆԻ ՍԱՀՄԱՆԸ" , չարաշահեցինք "վարագույրի ՃԵՂՔԻ ԲԱՑՎԱԾՔԸ", ԻՐՈՔ, 

բա դա ՁԵԶ ՊԵՏՔ ա? ինչ եք Ձեզ տանջում?
կարևորը  ՉԱՂ ՈՒ ԲԱԽՏԱՎՈՐ "ԼԻԱՐԺԵՔ "ԿՅԱՆՔԸ, ՄԻ ԱՆԳԱՄ ԵՆՔ ԱՊՐՈՒՄ չճաշակենք ? մեր այդքան սիրված ԲԱՐԵԿԱՄՆԵՐԻ, փոքրիկ ժամանակվա հրաշք Հերոսների ազդրերը, Պաշտամունքային կենդանակերպերի մորթիները, Ծուղրուղույի ոսկյա Ձվիկները, ~~

Այ էդպես միշտ մանուկների հարցերից կխուսափեք:~
ու  "սիրո" նոր հեքիաթներ կՀյուսեք, երբ Ձեզ մանկիկը հարցնի - ՄԱՊԱ բա Ձուն որտեղիցա? կամ թե -էն իմ սիրած Գառնուկը ուր կորավ?~ կամ էլ, 

եթե ուզում եք ԻՍԿԱԿԱՆ ԳԻՇԱՏՉԻ ՊԵՍ երեխան մեծանա ,  մուլտֆիլմների փոխարեն կմիացնեք ՍՊԱՆԴԻ ԴԱԺԱՆ տեսարաններ, կաթի փոխարեն օրինակ ՑՈՒԼԻ արյուն~հետո էլ ՁԵՐ հետ որսի կտանեք~~ բայց դե  հավասարը հավասարի հետ առանց ԶԵՆՔԻ~
~ ԲՆԱԿԱՆ Ա չէ?

*ԿԵՑՑԵ ՄԱՀՎԱՆ ԲԻԶՆԵՍԸ~~*

----------


## Սամվել

> բա դա ՁԵԶ ՊԵՏՔ ա? ինչ եք Ձեզ տանջում?
> կարևորը  ՉԱՂ ՈՒ ԲԱԽՏԱՎՈՐ "ԼԻԱՐԺԵՔ "ԿՅԱՆՔԸ, ՄԻ ԱՆԳԱՄ ԵՆՔ ԱՊՐՈՒՄ չճաշակենք ? մեր այդքան սիրված ԲԱՐԵԿԱՄՆԵՐԻ, փոքրիկ ժամանակվա հրաշք Հերոսների ազդրերը, Պաշտամունքային կենդանակերպերի մորթիները, Ծուղրուղույի ոսկյա Ձվիկները, ~~


Հա բա  :Nyam: 




> Այ էդպես միշտ մանուկների հարցերից կխուսափեք:~
> ու  "սիրո" նոր հեքիաթներ կՀյուսեք, երբ Ձեզ մանկիկը հարցնի - ՄԱՊԱ բա Ձուն որտեղիցա? կամ թե -էն իմ սիրած Գառնուկը ուր կորավ?~ կամ էլ,


Չեմ Խուսափի... հաստատ... թող իմանա որ կան կենդանիներ որ աճեցվում են զուտ սնունդ դառնալու համար,,, որ Ցանկացած գառ դա քայլող միսա ըստ էության... 



> *եթե ուզում եք ԻՍԿԱԿԱՆ ԳԻՇԱՏՉԻ ՊԵՍ երեխան մեծանա ,  մուլտֆիլմների փոխարեն կմիացնեք ՍՊԱՆԴԻ ԴԱԺԱՆ տեսարաններ, կաթի փոխարեն օրինակ ՑՈՒԼԻ արյուն~հետո էլ ՁԵՐ հետ որսի կտանեք~~ բայց դե  հավասարը հավասարի հետ առանց ԶԵՆՔԻ~*
> ~ ԲՆԱԿԱՆ Ա չէ?
> 
> ԿԵՑՑԵ ՄԱՀՎԱՆ ԲԻԶՆԵՍԸ~~


Դե արջին տրված են ատամենր ուժեղ ձեռքեր ու ծնոտային մկաններ...

Մարդուն տրված է ԽԵԼՔ... 

Զգու՞մ ես որ հավասարություն չկա եթե մարդը չօգտագործի իր խելքը  :Wink:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Է, էրեխեք, գնաց դեմագոգիան… Տենց որ լինի, հացամթերքից էլ պետք ա հրաժարվել. բա խմորիկ-բոքոնիի՜կը…   :Cray:

----------


## Chuk

Ունեմ բուսակեր ընկերներ, օրինակ նույն ակումբից Ուլուանան ու Արշակը, նրանց հետ շփվելը հաճելի է, իրենք ինձ երբեք չեն համեմատում գիշատչի հետ, ես էլ, ճիշտ է չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ, ըմբռնել նրանց միայն բույսով սնվելու փաստը, բայց հարգում եմ իրենց այդ որոշումը՝ իմանալով, որ նրանք դա արել են գիտակցված, մտածված:

Բայց այս թեմայում ինչ-որ տհաճություն եմ զգում: Այստեղ ինձ ոմանք գիշատիչ են ասում: Սարսափելի է...

Հարգելիներս, ձեզնից պակաս չեմ հուզվում մեղք ու անպաշտպան կենդանու թախծոտ աչքերին նայելիս, ձեզնից պակաս չեմ սիրում կյանքը ու ուզում, որ այդ կյանքը վայելեն  բոլոր կենդանի արարածները, ու չնայած դրան կերել եմ ու կշարունակեմ ուտել միս, ձու, ձուկ... Ու մենակ չասեք, թե դուք ինձնից ավելի բարի կամ ավելի լավն եք, որտև չեք ուտում, որովհետև կբարկանամ ու թեմայից շեղվելով կսկսեմ թվարկել ձեր բազում գիտակցված կամ չգիտակցված գործողությունները, որոնք այս կամ այն չափով վնասում են բնությանը:

----------

Սամվել (30.12.2008)

----------


## Rhayader

> կարևորը  ՉԱՂ ՈՒ ԲԱԽՏԱՎՈՐ "ԼԻԱՐԺԵՔ "ԿՅԱՆՔԸ, ՄԻ ԱՆԳԱՄ ԵՆՔ ԱՊՐՈՒՄ չճաշակենք ? մեր այդքան սիրված ԲԱՐԵԿԱՄՆԵՐԻ,


Բարեկամին հանգիստ թող :LOL: 



> փոքրիկ ժամանակվա հրաշք Հերոսների ազդրերը, Պաշտամունքային կենդանակերպերի մորթիները, Ծուղրուղույի ոսկյա Ձվիկները, ~~ [/B]


Նախշուն, էդ խեղճ աքլորի ձվիկները քեզ ի՞նչ էին արել:



> *Այ էդպես միշտ մանուկների հարցերից կխուսափեք:~*
> *ու  "սիրո" նոր հեքիաթներ կՀյուսեք, երբ Ձեզ մանկիկը հարցնի - ՄԱՊԱ բա Ձուն որտեղիցա? կամ թե -էն իմ սիրած Գառնուկը ուր կորավ?~ կամ էլ,*  
> *եթե ուզում եք ԻՍԿԱԿԱՆ ԳԻՇԱՏՉԻ ՊԵՍ երեխան մեծանա ,  մուլտֆիլմների փոխարեն կմիացնեք ՍՊԱՆԴԻ ԴԱԺԱՆ տեսարաններ, կաթի փոխարեն օրինակ ՑՈՒԼԻ արյուն~հետո էլ ՁԵՐ հետ որսի կտանեք~~ բայց դե  հավասարը հավասարի հետ առանց ԶԵՆՔԻ~*


Լրջանանք:
Երեխաներիս հենց քո սիրած հեքիաթները որ պատմեմ, հերիք ա, որ հոգեբանական տրավմաներ ստանան: Ասենք, Կռնատ Աղջիկը: Եթե ճիշտ եմ հիշում, տալը, հարսին չսիրելով, գրկի երեխային գիշերը մորթում ա, մեղքը գցում հարսի վրա: Հետո բոլորը միասին հարսի ձեռները կտրում են, գցում անտառ, որ գազանները լափեն: Շատ լավ հեքիաթ ա: Բա Բարեկենդա՞նը: *Ք*ցողության դասընթաց ա իսկական:
Պետք չի երեխաներին խաբել կենդանիներին անձնավորող քաղցր-մեղցր եսիմինչ հեքիաթներով, որ հետո ձեր ստերից ավելի մեծ ստերի հետևում չթաքնվեք:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Աքլորի ձվիկը…   :LOL:  չէի նկատել: Լրիվ համահունչ ա թեմայի ջատագովների "մարտի" ուղղվածությանը  :Wink:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ունեմ բուսակեր ընկերներ, օրինակ նույն ակումբից Ուլուանան ու Արշակը, նրանց հետ շփվելը հաճելի է, իրենք ինձ երբեք չեն համեմատում գիշատչի հետ, ես էլ, ճիշտ է չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ, ըմբռնել նրանց միայն բույսով սնվելու փաստը, բայց հարգում եմ իրենց այդ որոշումը՝ իմանալով, որ նրանք դա արել են գիտակցված, մտածված:
> 
> Բայց այս թեմայում ինչ-որ տհաճություն եմ զգում: Այստեղ ինձ ոմանք գիշատիչ են ասում: Սարսափելի է...
> 
> Հարգելիներս, ձեզնից պակաս չեմ հուզվում մեղք ու անպաշտպան կենդանու թախծոտ աչքերին նայելիս, ձեզնից պակաս չեմ սիրում կյանքը ու ուզում, որ այդ կյանքը վայելեն  բոլոր կենդանի արարածները, ու չնայած դրան կերել եմ ու կշարունակեմ ուտել միս, ձու, ձուկ... Ու մենակ չասեք, թե դուք ինձնից ավելի բարի կամ ավելի լավն եք, որտև չեք ուտում, որովհետև կբարկանամ ու թեմայից շեղվելով կսկսեմ թվարկել ձեր բազում գիտակցված կամ չգիտակցված գործողությունները, որոնք այս կամ այն չափով վնասում են բնությանը:


Չուկ, ախր իմ ասածն էլ հենց էդ ա՝ բուսակեր լինելու իրավունք ամեն մեկն էլ ունի, բայց դա իրան մարդկային տեսանկյունից ոչ բարձր ա դնում մեզանից, ոչ էլ ցածր:

----------


## նախշուն

Դե Ուլուանան ու Արշակը ստաժով բուսակերներ են, իրանցից միայն օրինակ պետք է վերցնել~~դիմացկուն, համեստ, մեղմ, դիպուկ, հարգալից, գրագետ ու էսպես կարող եմ շարունակել իրենց բնութագծերը , հուսանք մի օր ես էլ կդառնամ այդպիսին ... կքչացնեմ մարդկանց հանդեպ դեռ այցյալից պահպանված էդ "կարմիրի" առկայությունը~~կփորձեմ ավելի դիմացկուն, հանդուրժողական լինել~ կանաչ , հոգևոր սնունդը կօգնի ՀԱՄՈԶՎԱԾ ԵՄ~

Իսկ բուսակերներին ոչ վերևից նայեք, ոչ էլ ներքևից Տիեզերքը ԱՆՀՈՒՆ Ա ՈՒ ԱՆՏԱԿ~~

Շատ ուրախ եմ, անչափ~~ որ ես թեման տենց գրգռեց մեր հոգիները , ստամոքները ու մնացյալը~ Որ կարողանում ենք քննարկել Երևույթը, հետևանքները առանց անձին որակելու,
..,Ուրեմը կենդանի ենք~~~~~~~ Ուրեմը խիղճ ունենք~~ ուրեմը չենք դադարել զարմանալ~~~

Իրոք հավատացեք շատ սիրում եմ առանց իմանալու, ճանաչելու Բոլորին~~ ոչ ոքիդ Բարիության վրա չեմ կասկածում , ուրախանում եմ , գնահատում եմ~~

Բուսակերը , ըստ ինձ, մի քիչ էգոիստա ու շատ բանա պահանջում իրենից, կյանքից, իրան էլ հասկացեք ինքը Ուզումա ոչ մենակ իրան լավ լինի, այլ շրջապատին էլ, երևի գիտակցելով` եթե շրջապատը տառապեց իրա վրա է անդրադառնալու, ինքնելա տառապելու~~որտև ինքը սպանախի, բլոջի, տերևի, էս ֆորումի անդամների, սերժի , լևոնի մեջա, ինքը ամենտեղա~~

Ու  հասկանում եմ, որ եթե մենք հիմա կենդանիներին պաշտպանենք ու իրար հոշոտենք , էհ կարմիրը կշատանա, իսկ մեր երկիրը կանաչի կարիք ունի, ընդամենը վեց տոկոս ա մնացել~~Էլ չասեմ Աշխարհի մասին, Պատերազմ ԾեԾ Ջարդ Արյուն, կարմիր կարմիր կարմիր
Իսկ կյանքի համար պետքա թթվածին, ծին, ծնունդ, Սէր, ~
Չսպանենք իրար ,...,
Սիրենք Զմիմիանս ու մինչև վերջ, որքան կարող ենք երկար , խորը, սփռենք էդ սերը աշխարհով մէկ~~ու ՉԴԱՎԱՃԱՆԵՆՔ էդ Սիրո զգացումը~Չհակասենք ինքներս մեզ~Սիրենք Բոլորին ու մինչև վերջ~ 
Մարդը չափվում է Սէրով~
 :Love:  Բարի Տարի :Love:

----------


## Chuk

> Բուսակերը , ըստ ինձ, մի քիչ էգոիստա ու շատ բանա պահանջում իրենից, կյանքից, իրան էլ հասկացեք ինքը Ուզումա ոչ մենակ իրան լավ լինի, այլ շրջապատին էլ, երևի գիտակցելով` եթե շրջապատը տառապեց իրա վրա է անդրադառնալու, ինքնելա տառապելու~~որտև ինքը սպանախի, բլոջի, տերևի, էս ֆորումի անդամների, սերժի , լևոնի մեջա, ինքը ամենտեղա~~


Գիտե՞ս, ես մսակեր եմ: Ավելին քիչ առաջ խոզի միս էլ եմ կերել, հավի միս էլ, ու դեռ սալաթ էլ եմ կերել, որի մեջ ձու կար: Ու չնայած դրան ես էլ եմ մի քիչ էգոիստ: Էլ ավելին ասեմ, ոչ միայն էգոիստ եմ, այլև ցանկանում եմ, որ շրջապատին էլ լավ լինի, չնայած դա էգոիզմի սկզբունքներին քիչիկ մը հակասում ա: Բայց ուզում եմ, որ լավ լինի, մեր սիրուն կովիկի, ժպտուն աչքերով հավիկի, այն սիրասուն խոզիկի համար: Իրանց շատ եմ սիրում: Հասկանում ես, ես իրանց շատ եմ սիրում: Քեզ էլ: Այնպես որ արի գրենք մեր տեսակետները ու չմտածենք, որ մեկս ավելի լավ ա անում որ միս չի ուտում (կամ հակառակը), կամ էլ շրջապատի մասին ավելի շատ կամ ավելի քիչ ա մտածում, քան դիմացինը: Երբ որ սկսենք այդ չափանիշներով դատել, դա արդեն կլինի ոչ թե էգոիզմի, այլ մեծամտության ու գերագնահատման դրսևորումներ, իսկ մենք այդպիսի հատկանիշներ չունենք, այնպես չէ՞  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (30.12.2008)

----------


## Sunny Stream

Տնեցիներին արդեն գժվեցրել եմ, էստեղ էլ գրեմ /Էռնեստ Հեմինգուեյ - "Ծերունին ու ծովը"/.

*"Ա՛յ ձուկ, ես քեզ շատ եմ սիրում ու հարգում, բայց քեզ կսպանեմ..."*

Մար ջան, բուսակերությունը գուցե մարդկային խառնվածք է... շատ եմ հարգում բուսակերներին, բայց եթե էդպիսին չես, եթե ներքուստ միս ուտելիս չես զգում ներքին անհանգստություն, ուրեմն դու էդպիսին ես, դա է քո խառնվածքը… Բնության մեջ ամեն շնչավոր էլ մեկ ուրիշի հաշվին է ապրում, սնունդ է, կարիք, երբեմն՝ հաճույք... ատում եմ հայերի մսամանիան, բայց ինքս էլ մսակեր եմ ու էն չափի մեջ, որն, ըստ իս, լրիվ նորմալ է ու բնությանն էլ առանձնակի վնաս չի հասցնում… Բույսն էլ է մեղկ, հաճախ էնքան սիրուն է, էնքան հաճելի գույն է ունենում, շնչում է, կլանում արևի ջերմությունը, թթվածին պարգևում, իսկ մենք բռնում ու ուտում ենք. եթե շատ ծայրահեղ նայենք՝ սա էլ հանցագործություն է... գուցե մարդ կա, որ էսպես էլ է մտածում, գուցե՝ խառնվածքի հարց է: 
Բնությանը վնաս հասցնելն ու մսակեր լինելն ինձ համար լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են, ուրիշ բան, մսակերների մի մասն է միայն մտածում բնության մասին, մինչդեռ բոլոր բուսակերների մոտ այդ ինքնագիտակցությունը բարձր մակարդակի վրա է, նրանք *գիտակցաբար* են ընտրում այդ ուղին, բայց, միանշանակ, ներքին մղումներից դրդված… 
Ես սիրում եմ բնությունն ու կենդանիներին, սարսափում եմ սպանության տեսարաններից՝ ինչ կենդանի էլ լինի, բայց դա այլ հարց է… ուղղակի ներքին գիտակցությամբ պետք է յուրաքանչյուրն իր համար որոշակիացնի իր սահմանագիծն ու որ ափին էլ լինի՝ չհասնի ծայրահեղության.

*"Այս ձուկը նմանապես իմ բարեկամն է,- ասաց նա…- Ես երբեք այսպիսի ձուկ չէի տեսել ու ոչ էլ լսել, որ այսպիսի ձկներ էլ են լինում… Բայց ես դրան պետք է սպանեմ… Ինչքա՜ն լավ է, որ մենք ստիպված չենք սպանել աստղերին":*

Մար ջան, կարոտել եմ, կհանդիպենք, երկա՜ր կխոսենք էս թեմայի շուրջ... առանց էն էլ Հելենի հետ հաճախ քննարկում ենք  ու, բնականաբար, հանգում ամեն մեկս մեր ճշմարտությանը  :Wink:

----------


## նախշուն

:Blush:  ինչ եք կարծում այս երկու երևույթները համեմատելի են?
որ երկուսն էլ խղճում են կենդանիներին, բայց մեկը սպանում է, մյուսը `ոչ: Ուրեմը որպես կերակուր ես սիրում: Եթե որպես ընկեր սիրես չէս ուտի: Կամ թե այլապես կնմանվի այս երևույթը մարդակերներին, որոնք շատ լավ պահում էին մարդուն, կերակրում ու սպանում, երբ ժամանակը հասնում էր "չսիրելուն" կամ էլ արդեն որպես կերակուր սիրելուն:

Պարզապես Չեմ կարող, որպես անշահախնդիր սէր դիտարկել այս երույթը~~:

Գայլերին հանդիպելուց, եթե վերհիշեմ նրանց լեզուն չեմ փորձի իրենց հասկացնել, քանի որ գայլի Գիտակցությունը այդպես է ստեղծված ու ինքը ներդաշնակա ու կլոր իր հետ:Իսկ մեզ տրված է կյանքի  նաև ԱՅՍ ինստրուկցիան, իհարկե մարդը կարող է մարդակեր էլ լինել, վամպիռ, ի դեպ, ամերիկայում արդեն ճշտված տվյալներով կան խանութներ , ուր օրինակ վաճառվում է մարդու ականջ, իրանք էլ էդպես են մեզ սիրում~սերը այնքան տարբեր է :
Կարող է լինել Կենդանի ուտող,   բայց արի ու տես, նույն մսակեր մարդը տառապում է տեսնելով դաժան տեսարաններ, նույն ինքը պայքարում է կենդանիների որսի դեմ, բայց??բայց...էդ  Մեծ Աստվածային ՍԵՐԸ Բեկվում է, երբ հերթը հասնում է  ՄԱՀՎԱՆ ԲԻԶՆԵՍԻՆ~ մսի հիպնոզին?

Ինչ եղավ էդ Սիրո հետ, ուզում եմ հասկանալ~~

էդ ոնց եղավ, սիրում ա ու սպանումա, ախր սիրում է , հավատում եմ, բայց ուտելու պահին, մոռացավ?, որ ՍՊԱՆՈՒՄ Է , զրկում է կյանքից, ԴԱԺԱՆ ՏԱՌԱՊԱՆՔՆԵՐԻ ա ենթարկում կամ ինքը, կամ շատ ավելի վատ եթե Kllera վարձում` ձեռները "մաքուր" պահելու ակնկալիքով~ Սա եղավ ներդաշնակ? Սա եղավ ինչքան փիլիսոփայություն ասես, չենք հորինի մեզ մխիթարելու համար:

Կա փաստ սպանություն, Կա փաստ Տառապանք , Արյուն~
Ու Կա ՓԱՍՏ - էդ ամենի ԳԻՏԱԿՑՈՒՄԸ, այսինքն մեզ գերագույնը էդպես է ստեղծել, որ մենք գիտակցենք, ... ,

Ու կա ալտերնատիվ ապրելու միջոց: Խնձորը, ծիրանը,ընկույզը, ազնվամորին ուտելուց  ես կարող եմ անեփ ուտել, օրինակ անեփ միս դուք կարծես չեք ուտում, ես կարող եմ հենց ծառից ուտել, դուք պիտի սպանեք , եփեք նոր~ 

Բայց օրինակ դեմ եմ անտառների փրթմանը և  բուսական աշխարհի ոչնչացմանը, լինի դա ջուր ախտոտել, աղբ նետել և այլն:

Ասածս այն է , որ Ներդաշնակ լինենք Բնության հետ ու արի ու տես, որ բույսերով սնվելուց համ կենդանիներին ես փրկում,համ քեզ,  համ բնությանը` 0.04  տոկոսով քչացնում ես բնությանը հասցված վնասները, դե գիտեք երևի, որ ֆերմաների համար, ջուր, հոսանք ու եսիմ ինչերա գնում, ավելին, կենդանիների  բոլոր մնացորդները լցվում են մեր սակավաթիվ խմելու, ոռոգելու ջրի աղբյուրները~ էլ չասեմ, էն հսկայական դաշտերի, հողատարածքների մասին, որտեղ աճեցվում են սպանդի համար նախատեսված հացահատիկը և այլն~Բնական ռեսուրսների ոչ ճիշտ օգտագործում:
Այսինք , յուրաքանչյուր մարդ կարող է իր դրական ներդումը ունենալ այս հարցում, դա շատ մեծ օգուտ է տալիս նաև բնությանը, մոլորակին, տիեզերքին: Սաղ փոխկապակցված է կարծես քեզ որպես փոխհատուցում տրվում է առողջություն, ակտիվանում են նուրբ էներգիաներդ սիրելու կարողությունը ընդլայնվում է ու տարածվում: Ներդաշնակվում ես ~ Իհարկե սա ընդամենը առաջին քայլերն են, բայց որ հիմքը պինդա դրվում ու կարևորը անկեղծ հետո արարելը հեշտա~
Եթե ինքդ քո խղճի հանդեպ անկեղծ ես, Գիտակցության հանդեպ ` ԲԱՑ ճակատով ուրեմը դա է քո չափը`ճամփան:


Վերջաբան/ Բուսակերությունը, որպես առավելություն դիտարկելիս հաշվի եմ առնել նրա օգուտները/-, այլ ոչ թե փորձել եմ գերգնահատել կամ մեծամտացնել այս ապրելակերպը կրողներին:

Եթե այսքանից հետո դեռ մնաց ցանկություն մեր հետ շփվելու համեցեք հունվարի մեկին Օվսաննայենց Տուն~
Մանրամասները մի քանի էջ առաջ գրել եմ~
Սիրում եմ այն հրաշքները, որոնք մենք ինքներս ենք ստեղծում
Ուրախ ԱՄԱՆՈՐ

----------

Grieg (31.12.2008), Ուլուանա (01.01.2009)

----------


## ovsanna

Ողջույն բոլորին...
Ես բուսակեր եմ ու ուզում եմ խոսեմ միայն ու միայն իմ սեփական փորձից: Մարդ չի կարող համոզված խոսել մի բանից, ինչն իր մեջով այսպես ասած չի անցել: 
Արդեն 4.5 տարիա բուսակեր եմ: 
Ամեն ինչ սկսվեց հենց իմ առաջին գիտակցումից, որ ես սնվում եմ ուրիշ կյանքերի հաշվին: 

Ու խրթ... կտրվեց մի բան ներսումս ու դարձա բուսակեր: 
Մինչև էդ էլ եի սիրում կենդանիներին, շատ էի սիրում: Բայց սերը կարա շատ տարբեր լինի... Ես դա զգացի միայն բուսակեր դառնալուց հետո: 

Տարբեր բաներ փոխվեցին`

ԱՌՈՂՋՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԱՍՊԱՐԵԶ - երբ դեռ միս էի ուտում, ամեն սեզոնին 2 անգամ ամենաքիչը հիվանդանում էի գրիպով: Այսինքն տարվա մեջ համարյա միշտ հիվանդ էի: Բւսակեր դառնալուցս ի վեր չեմ հիշում ինչ բանա գրիպը առհասարակ: 
Հեմոգլոբինս միշտ ցածր էր: Բժիշկները անընդհատ կիսախաշ տավարի միս էին նշանակում: Ուտում էի, ուտում, բայց մեկա հեմոգլոբինս միշտ ցածր էր: Բուսակեր դառնալուց ի վեր հեմոգլոբինս կարգավորվել է ամբողջությամբ: 
Երբ միս էի ուտում, եղունգներս թույլ էին ահավոր: Իսկ հիմա էնքան են ամրացել, որ զորով էլ ուզենամ ջարդել, չի ջարդվի... 
և այլն...

ԿԵՆԴԱՆԻՆԵՐԻ ՆԿԱՏՄԱՄԲ ՍԵՐԸ - հավատացեք սարերի ու ձորերի տարբերություն էր իմ այն ժամանակվա ու հիմիկվա սիրո մեջ: Զգացողությունը դժվարա բացատրել, բայց փորձեմ: Էն ժամանակ էլի սիրում էի կենդանիներին: Փողոցային հիվանդ շներին տուն էի բերում, բուժում էի, կերակրում էի... որ սպանում էին կենդանի, սրտիս դարդ էր նստում: Բայց հիմա ես արդեն ուրիշ ձև եմ տեսնում կենդանիներին: Ու արդեն բոլորը ինձ համար հավասար են: Օրինակ առաջ եթե իմանայի, որ ծյուլենի ձագուկին սպանում են ու մուշտակ ստանում, ավելի ծանր կտանեյի, քան օրինակ երբ գառնուկ էին մորթում: 

Բայց որնա էդ երկու ձագերի տարբերությունը? երկուսն էլ ձագ են, երկուսն էլ խաղալ են սիրում, երկուսն էլ մանկության մաքուր էներգիա ունեն, երկուսն էլ հավասար ցավ են զգում, երկուսն էլ ապրել են ուզում... ուղղակի գառնուկի սպանությունը էնքանա եղել, որ մենք արդեն մի տեսակ սովոր ենք դրան, էդքան բան... բայց եթե էդ երկու ձագերին իրար կողք դնենք ու նայենք երկուսի աչքերի մեջ, որ մի տարբերություն չկա...
Ինչ կապ ունի կենդանին ջունգլիումա ծնվում, թե ֆերմայում? Որնա իրանց ցավի տարբերությունը? Իրանց արյունները տարբեր գույների են?
Կենդանին մնումա կենդանի... բոլոր կենդանիներն էլ նույնն են, ուղղակի ունեն տարբեր ֆորմաներ ու բնության մեջ տարբեր դերեր: 

Ու ո'չ մի ոչխար, ո'չ մի խոզ կամ հավ իմ շանից ավելի վատը չի... ու ունի իմ շանը հավասար ապրելու իրավունք... 

~ ~ ~
Մարդիկ միշտ արդարացնում են իրանց, թե իբր մարդը քարանձավաբնակա եղել ու միսա կերել ի սկզբանե, կամ էլ "բա խիա առյուծը միս ուտում"...
չէ որ մենք վաղուց արդեն ոչ քարանձավաբնակ ենք, ոչ էլ առավել ևս առյուծ ենք... 

բա էլ որնա մառդու առավելությունը, կամ մարդու իմաստը կյանքում? Կամ ինչի են ասում, որ մարդը ստեղծվելա աստծո պատկերով? կամ աստծո նման կամ չգիտեմ ինչ...

չէ որ աստված արարիչա, ոչ թե ավերիչ... չէ որ աստված ստեղծումա... 
իսկ մարդիկ ինչ են անում? ստեղծում են, բայց ինչ? ինչքանովա տիեզերքին պետք իրանց ստեղծածը?
մարդը մենակ քանի կյանք կարա ստեղծի?? ՈՉ ՄԻ
բայց եկեք հաշվենք, թե ամեն մարդ քանի կյանքա խլում... ու ինչքան ցավա պատճառում... 

Մարդը չի կարա ապրի առանց սպանելու, չի կարա ապրի առանց ցավացնելու... դե ուրեմն մարդը գոնե պետքա փորձի ամենա-ամենա-ամենա մինիմումի հասցնի էդ ամեն ինչը...

Իսկ մարդիկ մի քանի ժամ կուշտ մնալու համար կարող են վերացնել մի ամբողջ կյանք... ինչ կապ ունի ինչ կենդանիյա... ամեն կենդանի մի առանձին կյանքա...

ԻՍԿ ՈՒՐԻՇԻ ԿՅԱՆՔԸ ՊԵՏՔ Է ԿԱՐՈՂԱՆԱԼ ՀԱՐԳԵԼ...

Պ.Ս. Ես Օվսաննան էմ, են որ ասումա սպանախը մեր աստվածնա  :Wink:  
Բայց ավելի շուտ ես տենց չեմ ասել, ուղղակի սխալ եմ ընկալվել: Իմ ասածն էնա, որ ամեն շնչող, ապրող էակի մեջ կա աստված... նույնիսկ սպանախի  :Blush:  

ԻՍԿ ԻՄ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ ՍԵՐՆԱ, ԲԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԱ, ԽԻՂՃՆԱ ՈՒ ԲԱՐՁՐ ՄԻՏՔՆԱ... 
Ես սիրում եմ ձեզ սաղիդ...  :Love:   :Love:

----------

Ուլուանա (01.01.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ԱՌՈՂՋՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԱՍՊԱՐԵԶ - երբ դեռ միս էի ուտում, ամեն սեզոնին 2 անգամ ամենաքիչը հիվանդանում էի գրիպով: Այսինքն տարվա մեջ համարյա միշտ հիվանդ էի: Բւսակեր դառնալուցս ի վեր չեմ հիշում ինչ բանա գրիպը առհասարակ: 
> Հեմոգլոբինս միշտ ցածր էր: Բժիշկները անընդհատ կիսախաշ տավարի միս էին նշանակում: Ուտում էի, ուտում, բայց մեկա հեմոգլոբինս միշտ ցածր էր: Բուսակեր դառնալուց ի վեր հեմոգլոբինս կարգավորվել է ամբողջությամբ: 
> Երբ միս էի ուտում, եղունգներս թույլ էին ահավոր: Իսկ հիմա էնքան են ամրացել, որ զորով էլ ուզենամ ջարդել, չի ջարդվի... 
> և այլն...


Օս ջան, դե արի ես էլ իմ փորձից պատմեմ:  :Wink:  Ես էլ առաջ տարին մեկ-երկու անգամ պարտադիր սուր շնչական վարակ էի տանում: Հենց դարձա բուսակեր, մոտ երկու տարի ընդհանրապես չհիվանդացա, չնայած շուրջս չէր լինում այնպիսի մարդ, որ էդ սեզոնին հիվանդացած չլիներ: Բայց հետո շատ ծանր գրիպ տարա: Եթե նայես հենց գրիպ կոչվող հիվանդության, ոչ թե մնացած սուր շնչական վարակների, դասակարգումը, հաստատ մինիմում միջին ծանրություն կտայիր իմ վիճակին: Ու դրանից հետո դեռ մի տարի չի անցել, բայց ես արդեն մի երեք-չորս անգամ սուր շնչական վարակ եմ տարել: Էս էլ իմ սեփական փորձը  :Wink:  *Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ պիտի մսակեր դառնամ:*

----------


## Chuk

Նախշուն, Ovsanna, ներեք որ լրիվ չեմ կարդում: Կասեմ պարզ, անկեղծ. դեմագոգիա եք անում  :Smile: 

Ու այսուհետ ուշադիր քայլեք փողոցում, որովհետև տրորելու եք ոտքներիդ տակ ընկած մրջյուններին, ու չնստեք երթուղային տաքսի, անգամ չափազանց ուշանալու դեպքում, որովհետև թունավորելու եք նաև իմ կյանքը, ու չհամարձակվեք ուտել բույսերը, որովհետև ես յուրաքանչյուր բույսի մեջ էլ եմ կյանք տեսնում (կարդացե՛ք իմ գրած պատմվածքները), չհամարձակվեք կյանքից զրկել նազելի ծաղկին, որովհետև սոված եք, ու չեմ հասկանում, թե ո՞նց եք հանդուրժում, որ կենդանիներին գազանանոցում են պահում, որ ինչ-որ մեկը խեղճ շան վզից պարան գցած քարշ է տալիս իր հետևից, երրորդը թութակին կաղապարել է փոքրիկ անհարմար վանդակում.... պատերազմ հայտարարեք ողջ մարդկությանը, չէ որ դուք մեզնից բարի եք, մեզնից լավն եք, մեզնից ավելի շատ խիղճ ունեք, ձեր սերն անշահախնդիր է: Ուղղակի, ներեք նորից անկեղծության համար, բայց դուք թևակոխեցիք ոչ թե էգոիզմի, այլ մեծամտության սահմանը ու թեման վերջնականապես դարձրիք իմ համար երիցս տհաճ թեմա: Գնամ միս ուտելու, ինձ հասանելի չի ձեր բարիությունն ու սերը...

----------

Razo (31.12.2008), StrangeLittleGirl (31.12.2008), Սամվել (01.01.2009)

----------


## Grieg

> Օս ջան, դե արի ես էլ իմ փորձից պատմեմ:  Ես էլ առաջ տարին մեկ-երկու անգամ պարտադիր սուր շնչական վարակ էի տանում: Հենց դարձա բուսակեր, մոտ երկու տարի ընդհանրապես չհիվանդացա, չնայած շուրջս չէր լինում այնպիսի մարդ, որ էդ սեզոնին հիվանդացած չլիներ: Բայց հետո շատ ծանր գրիպ տարա: Եթե նայես հենց գրիպ կոչվող հիվանդության, ոչ թե մնացած սուր շնչական վարակների, դասակարգումը, հաստատ մինիմում միջին ծանրություն կտայիր իմ վիճակին: Ու դրանից հետո դեռ մի տարի չի անցել, բայց ես արդեն մի երեք-չորս անգամ սուր շնչական վարակ եմ տարել: Էս էլ իմ սեփական փորձը  *Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ պիտի մսակեր դառնամ:*


Բյուր ջան  ուղղակի հետաքրքիր է, դու այդ ընթացքում և ձկից և մսից և ձուից *լիովին* հրաժարվել ես? թե կերել ես բայց քիչ?

----------


## նախշուն

Չուկ ջան բա կարծում ես ինչու ենք հեծանիվներ պրոպագանդա անում, է' հա,,,,մտածում ենք իմ, քո և մեր երեխաների առողջության մասին, ...., հնարավորինս չափ կրճատում եմ երթուղայինների թիվը` առավելությունը տալով ոտքերին, հեծանվին:
Գազանանոցի ակցիաները արդեն սկսված են, կարծես կռահում ես մեր քայլերը, իհարկե պիտի ազատության մեջ ապրի թութակը,...,
իսկ մեր տան մկներին ոչ միայն չենք վերացնում, այլ նաև ուրիշի տան մկներին ենք ազատում թակարդներից, ինչպես նաև չենք թողնում , որ ցեցերին ծափ տան, սարդերին վերացնել ու տենց...
Փողոցի շների համար էլ սվիտրներ ենք գործում որ ձմեռը չմրսեն:
էլ չասեմ , որ տան հացը կիսում ենք մլակների հետ ու էսպես հաշտ համերաշխ ապրում ենք տիեզերքի բնակչության հետ:~

----------


## Grieg

Չուկ ճիշտն ասած ես տրամաբանությունը չհասկացա այսինքն եթե հնարավոր չի փրկել բորոլ աշխարհի կենդանիներին ուրեմն պետքա արխային բոլորին վերացնել ?  :Shok: ) 
Իհարկե բոլոր խնդիրները չես լուծի միանգամից սակայն ինձ թվում է ամեն մարդ ել ուզում գոնե միքիչ իր շրջպատող խնդիրները լուծի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան ուղղակի հետաքրքիր է, դու այդ ընթացքում և ձկից և մսից և ձուից լիովին հրաժարվել ես? թե կերել ես բայց քիչ?


Վա՜յ, կներես, ծովային մթերք ու ձու կերել եմ: Հա՛, հաստատ դրանից ա  :LOL:  Վարդան ջան, լուրջ եմ ասում, դուք ահավոր ծայրահեղական եք: Ախր ծիծաղելի է կարծել, որ ամսվա մեջ կերած մեկ-երկու ձուն կարող է էդպես առողջության վրա անդրադառնալ: Ավելին՝ կխնդրեի նույն եռանդով փնտրես նաև ծովային մթերքներին վերաբերող հոդվածներ… Թե ինչպես են դրանք բարձրացնում դիմադրողականությունը, ինչպես են փոքրացնում աթերոսկլերոզի և սրտի իշեմիկ հիվանդության ռիսկը… Բա կարդա, դրանք էլ իմացիր: Թե՞ էդ դեպքում ստեր են փչել:

----------


## Grieg

> Վա՜յ, կներես, ծովային մթերք ու ձու կերել եմ: Հա՛, հաստատ դրանից ա  Վարդան ջան, լուրջ եմ ասում, դուք ահավոր ծայրահեղական եք: Ախր ծիծաղելի է կարծել, որ ամսվա մեջ կերած մեկ-երկու ձուն կարող է էդպես առողջության վրա անդրադառնալ: Ավելին՝ կխնդրեի նույն եռանդով փնտրես նաև ծովային մթերքներին վերաբերող հոդվածներ… Թե ինչպես են դրանք բարձրացնում դիմադրողականությունը, ինչպես են փոքրացնում աթերոսկլերոզի և սրտի իշեմիկ հիվանդության ռիսկը… Բա կարդա, դրանք էլ իմացիր: Թե՞ էդ դեպքում ստեր են փչել:


Չե Բյուր ջան ձուկ կանաչի ա, միս չի,  ետ կարելիա ուտել  :LOL:  

իսկ եթե լուրջ կարամ իմ օրինակով ասել, ես երկար ժամանակ շատ քիչ եմ միս կերել ասեն 1-2 ամիսը մի անգամ, բայց երբ ընդհանրապես սկսեցի չուտել տարբերությունը ակնհայտ էր:

դու մսից հրաժարվելու մեջ ծայրահեղական ոչ մի բան  չեմ տեսնում , ես չեմ ուտում ոչ հավ ոչ գառ ոչ ձուկ կարամ բոլոր կենդանիները սենց թվարկեմ, ու իմաստը չեմ հասկանում մի տեսակին բացառություն անելով ուտել

----------


## ovsanna

> Նախշուն, Ovsanna, ներեք որ լրիվ չեմ կարդում: Կասեմ պարզ, անկեղծ. դեմագոգիա եք անում 
> Ու այսուհետ ուշադիր քայլեք փողոցում, որովհետև տրորելու եք ոտքներիդ տակ ընկած մրջյուններին, ու չնստեք երթուղային տաքսի, անգամ չափազանց ուշանալու դեպքում, որովհետև թունավորելու եք նաև իմ կյանքը, ու չհամարձակվեք ուտել բույսերը, որովհետև ես յուրաքանչյուր բույսի մեջ էլ եմ կյանք տեսնում (կարդացե՛ք իմ գրած պատմվածքները), չհամարձակվեք կյանքից զրկել նազելի ծաղկին, որովհետև սոված եք, ու չեմ հասկանում, թե ո՞նց եք հանդուրժում, որ կենդանիներին գազանանոցում են պահում, որ ինչ-որ մեկը խեղճ շան վզից պարան գցած քարշ է տալիս իր հետևից, երրորդը թութակին կաղապարել է փոքրիկ անհարմար վանդակում.... պատերազմ հայտարարեք ողջ մարդկությանը, չէ որ դուք մեզնից բարի եք, մեզնից լավն եք, մեզնից ավելի շատ խիղճ ունեք, ձեր սերն անշահախնդիր է: Ուղղակի, ներեք նորից անկեղծության համար, բայց դուք թևակոխեցիք ոչ թե էգոիզմի, այլ մեծամտության սահմանը ու թեման վերջնականապես դարձրիք իմ համար երիցս տհաճ թեմա: Գնամ միս ուտելու, ինձ հասանելի չի ձեր բարիությունն ու սերը...


Էդ դու ես ազում "մեզնից լավը, մեզնից բարի"... ոչ թե մենք
էդ քո միտքնա, ոչ թե մեր... մի խառնի իրար
ոչ ոք մյուսից լավը չի, ես էլ եմ միս կերել մի ժամանակ, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ ավելի վատն եմ եղել... պարզապես ուրիշ եմ եղել: Ուրիշն ու վատը տարբերա... 

բացի էդ, եթե լրիվ կարդայիր, կտեսնեիր, որ ես ասում եմ, որ անհնար է առանց վնասելու ապրել, բայց գոնե կարելի է վնասները հասցնել մինիմումի: Եթե ես չեմ կարող քայլել առանց միջատ տրորելու, գոնե կարող եմ միջատից մեծ կենդանուն, որին տեսնում եմ, չուտեմ մի քանի ժամ կուշտ լինելու համար: 

Ու ես պատերազմ չեմ հայտարարել մարդկությանը, ընդհակառակը, ես շատ խաղաղ եմ մարկության հետ, ու ոչ մի ներքին կոնֆլիկտ չունեմ  :Wink:  
Լեոնարդո Դա Վինչին ասումա "Մարդիկ կդադարեն սպանել միմյանց, երբ դադարեն սպանել կենդանիներին..." ... մեծ մարդ էր, մի բան գիտեր էլի, որ տենց եր ասում...

----------


## ovsanna

> Վա՜յ, կներես, ծովային մթերք ու ձու կերել եմ: Հա՛, հաստատ դրանից ա  Վարդան ջան, լուրջ եմ ասում, դուք ահավոր ծայրահեղական եք: Ախր ծիծաղելի է կարծել, որ ամսվա մեջ կերած մեկ-երկու ձուն կարող է էդպես առողջության վրա անդրադառնալ: Ավելին՝ կխնդրեի նույն եռանդով փնտրես նաև ծովային մթերքներին վերաբերող հոդվածներ… Թե ինչպես են դրանք բարձրացնում դիմադրողականությունը, ինչպես են փոքրացնում աթերոսկլերոզի և սրտի իշեմիկ հիվանդության ռիսկը… Բա կարդա, դրանք էլ իմացիր: Թե՞ էդ դեպքում ստեր են փչել:


Բյուր ջան, ես չգիտեմ էդ գիտական հոդվածներ գրողներից քանիսնա սեփական փորձի հիման վրա գրում, բայց փաստա, որ ես, հրաժարվելով մսեղենից, ձվից, ձկից, լուծեցի մի շարք առողջական խնդիրներ: 
Մամաս էլ բարձր ճնշում ուներ միշտ: Հրաժարվեց մսից, ձվից ու ձկից ու ճնշունից հետք անգամ չի մնացել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> իսկ եթե լուրջ կարամ իմ օրինակով ասել, ես երկար ժամանակ շատ քիչ եմ միս կերել ասեն 1-2 ամիսը մի անգամ, բայց երբ ընդհանրապես սկսեցի չուտել տարբերությունը ակնհայտ էր:
> 
> դու մսից հրաժարվելու մեջ ծայրահեղական ոչ մի բան չեմ տեսնում , ես չեմ ուտում ոչ հավ ոչ գառ ոչ ձուկ կարամ բոլոր կենդանիները սենց թվարկեմ, ու իմաստը չեմ հասկանում մի տեսակին բացառություն անելով ուտել


Ասե՞մ ինչու չեմ հրաժարվում ձկից: Որովհետև շա՜տ եմ սիրում: Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ժամանակ առ ժամանակ ձկի պահանջ եմ զգում: Իսկ ծովամթերքները մեծ ճոխություն են, և դրանք տարին մի անգամ ուտելն էլ է երջանկություն:




> բացի էդ, եթե լրիվ կարդայիր, կտեսնեիր, որ ես ասում եմ, որ անհնար է առանց վնասելու ապրել, բայց գոնե կարելի է վնասները հասցնել մինիմումի: Եթե ես չեմ կարող քայլել առանց միջատ տրորելու, գոնե կարող եմ միջատից մեծ կենդանուն, որին տեսնում եմ, չուտեմ մի քանի ժամ կուշտ լինելու համար:


Մեր տնեցիները մսակեր են, և երբ սեղանին երշիկ են դնում, ու ես դրանից չեմ օգտվում, էդ մսացուն ոտքեր չի առնում, կենդանի դառնում: Միևնույն է, մյուսներն ուտում են:



> Բյուր ջան, ես չգիտեմ էդ գիտական հոդվածներ գրողներից քանիսնա սեփական փորձի հիման վրա գրում, բայց փաստա, որ ես, հրաժարվելով մսեղենից, ձվից, ձկից, լուծեցի մի շարք առողջական խնդիրներ: 
> Մամաս էլ բարձր ճնշում ուներ միշտ: Հրաժարվեց մսից, ձվից ու ձկից ու ճնշունից հետք անգամ չի մնացել:


Օս ջան, էդ մարդիկ ոչ թե իրենց սեփական փորձից են գրում, այլ հազարների: Ի դեպ, լավ հիշեցի… Մի յոթ-ութ ամիս ընդհանրապես ոչ մի կենդանական ծագում ունեցող բան չեմ կերել, բացի պանրից, էն էլ ոչ շատ հաճախ: Միևնույն է, իմ առողջական խնդիրները ոչ մի կերպ չեն լուծվում:
Իմ համեստ կարծիքով գաղտնիքը ոչ թե ինչ-որ բան չուտելու, այլ կոնկրետ բաներ ուտելու մեջ է:

----------

Apsara (26.01.2009), Նաիրուհի (09.10.2012)

----------


## Chuk

Կոշմառ, լուրջ եմ ասում  :Smile: 
Ցեցերին ծափ տալով սպանելու եմ, որ շորերս չքրքրեն, մոծակներին սատկացնելու եմ, որ վարակ չտարածեն, նույնը մկներին և այլն: Ժող, ծայրահեղականությունը ամենամեծ սարսափն ա:
Գրիգ, իհարկե չեմ ասում, որ եթե բոլորին չես կարող փրկել, ապա պիտի բոլորին ոչնչացնես, ընդամենը ասում եմ, որ ընկել եք ծայրահեղության մեջ ու կարծում եք, թե աշխարհի հոգսը ձեր ուսերին ա ու դուք եսիմ ինչ հզոր բան եք անում, որ միս չեք ուտում. կատարյալ մոլորության մեջ եք: Ոչ թե բուսակեր լինելն է մոլորություն, այլ այն, որ կարծում եք, որ դրանով ինչ-որ մեծ խնդիր լուծեցիք կամ մոտեցաք էդ խնդրի լուծմանը:
Ի դեպ շանն էլ, եթե ինքը ջղայն ա, պետք է ցեփի վրա պահել, որ չնետվի ու խեղճ փիսոյին հոշոտի կամ էլ ծեր տատիկին վախացնի, կծի:
Ու ընդհանրապես երազելը լավ բան ա, իսկ ծայրահեղությունների մեջ ընկնելը՝ սարսափելի:
Օվսաննա ջան, սխալվում ես, բարիի մասին ես չասեցի, ես ընդամենը ձեր ոչ բացահայտ ակնարկները ներկայացրի բացահայտ տեսքով, որ գոնե էդպես նկատեք ասածներիդ աբսուրդը:

Քավ լիցի, ողջունում եմ ձեր բուսակեր ապրելակերպը, հարգում եմ ձեր որոշումը, համոզմունքները, հայացքները, բայց եկեք մի փորձեք դա աշխարհի միակ ճշմարտություն ներկայացնել ու փորձել «փաթաթել» ուրիշների վզներին: Մի փորձեք ցույց տալ, որ դուք «ճգնավորի» կյանք եք վարում, մենք «գիշատիչի», որովհետև դա բացարձակապես այդպես չէ:

Եղեք ավելի իրատես, եղեք ավելի հանդուրժող ու ամեն ինչ հրաշալի կլինի:
Ու էնպես մի արեք, որ բուսակերության թեման դառնա անցանկալի վայր, չէ որ բուսակերները որպես կանոն իրենց հանդուրժողականությամբ են աչքի ընկնում, իսկ դուք այս թեման հակառակինն եք վերածում:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (31.12.2008)

----------


## Grieg

> Ասե՞մ ինչու չեմ հրաժարվում ձկից: Որովհետև շա՜տ եմ սիրում: Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ժամանակ առ ժամանակ ձկի պահանջ եմ զգում: Իսկ ծովամթերքները մեծ ճոխություն են, և դրանք տարին մի անգամ ուտելն էլ է երջանկություն:


ուրեմն պետք չե զարմանալ որ



> մ: Հենց դարձա բուսակեր, մոտ երկու տարի ընդհանրապես չհիվանդացա, չնայած շուրջս չէր լինում այնպիսի մարդ, որ էդ սեզոնին հիվանդացած չլիներ: Բայց հետո շատ ծանր գրիպ տարա:


ես ինչ բուսակեր եմ դեռ ոչ մի անգամ տաքություն չեմ ունեցել  :Wink: 





> Մեր տնեցիները մսակեր են, և երբ սեղանին երշիկ են դնում, ու ես դրանից չեմ օգտվում, էդ մսացուն ոտքեր չի առնում, կենդանի դառնում: Միևնույն է, մյուսներն ուտում են:


եթե տենց մտածես խանութում ել միևնույն է մեկը առնում է  :Smile:

----------


## Grieg

մի քիչ թողեք մեջբերել բուսակեր մեծերի խոսքերից, կամ ինչպես կասեին ծայրահեղականների  :LOL: 

Կենդանիներին հանուն սնվելու համար սպանելով` մարդը ճնշում է իր մեջ բարձրագույն հոգևոր արժեքներ, ինչպիսիք են կարեկցանքն ու խղճահարություննը իր նման այլ կենդանի եակների հանդեպ, և ինքն իր վրայով քայլ անելով` դաժանեցնում է իր սիրտը
*Լև Տոլստոյ*


Քանի դեռ մարդիկ դաժանորեն կոտորում են կենդանիներին նրանք կշարունակեն սպանել մեկմեկու:Եվ իրոք, նա, ով սպանության և ցավի սերմեր է ցանում չի կարող հնձել ուրախություն և սեր:
*Պյութագորաս*

Ճիշտ է, որ մարդը կենդանիների արքան է. իր դաժանությամբ նա գերազանցում է նրանց։ Մենք ապրում ենք ուրիշների մահվան հաշվին։ Մենք պարզապես քայլող գերեզմանոցներ ենք։ Վաղ մանկուց ես հրաժարվել եմ միս օգտագործելուց... Կգա ժամանակ, երբ մարդը կենդանիների սպանությանը կնայի այնպես, ինչպես նայում է մարդու սպանությանը։ 
*Լեոնարդո դա Վինչի*

Կենդանիներն իմ ընկերներն են... Իսկ ընկերներիս ես չեմ ուտում։ 
*Բեռնարդ Շոու*

Երազումս մի մաքի
Մոտս եկավ հարցմունքի.
― Աստված պահի քո որդին,
Ո՞նց էր համը իմ ձագի…

*Հ. Թումանյան*

Կենդանիների կարծեցյալ իրավազրկությունը, այն մոլորությունը, որ իբր մեր արարքները նրանց նկատմամբ բարոյական նշանակություն չունեն, կամ, բարոյականության լեզվով ասած, որ իբր կենդանիների առաջ պարտականություններ չունենք, ահա սրանում զայրացուցիչ կոպտություն ու բարբարոսություն է դրսևորվում։
*Շոպենհաուեր*

Անմեղսունակ հնարավոր չե լինել: Թերևս հնարավոր է յուրաքանչյուր տարվա, ամսվա և օրվա հետ դառնալ ավելի ու ավելի անմեղ: Սրանում է կայանում ամբողջ մարդկության իրական կյանքն ու բարեկեցությունը:
*Լև Տոլստոյ*

----------


## Chuk

Գրիգ, հիմա ես էլ ընկնեմ մսակեր մեծերի խոսքեր գտնե՞մ  :Shok: 
Թե կարծում ես այդպիսի հանճարեղ մտքեր մեզնից ամեն մեկը չի կարող ասել, կամ էլ իմաստային բովանդակությամբ լրիվ հակառակը: Ի դեպ Թումանյանը հերիք չի բուսակեր չի եղել (որքան գիտեմ), այլև անթույլատրելի եմ համարում նրա այդ գեղեցիկ ու խորը քառյակի այսքան պարզունակացնելը: Եթե դրա խորությունն ու փիլիսոփայությունը չեք ընկալել, ապա պետք չի որպես հաղթաթուղթ ներկայացնել:

----------

Elmo (22.01.2009), Kuk (31.12.2008), Razo (31.12.2008), StrangeLittleGirl (31.12.2008), Հայկօ (31.12.2008), Նաիրուհի (09.10.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ի դեպ Թումանյանը հերիք չի բուսակեր չի եղել (որքան գիտեմ), այլև անթույլատրելի եմ համարում նրա այդ գեղեցիկ ու խորը քառյակի այսքան պարզունակացնելը: Եթե դրա խորությունն ու փիլիսոփայությունը չեք ընկալել, ապա պետք չի որպես հաղթաթուղթ ներկայացնել:


Նախ Թումանյանն իրոք բուսակեր է եղել։  :Wink:  Հա, սկզբում չի եղել, ավելին՝ նաև որսորդ է եղել, բայց հետագայում դարձել է բուսակեր՝ հենց կենդանիների նկատմամբ կարեկցանքից դրդված, նաև բազմաթիվ գրվածքներ ունի այդ թեմայով, որոնք կարդալուց հետո հաստատ ոչ մեկի մտքի ծայրով անգամ չի կարող անցնել, որ տվյալ քառյակը Գրիգի նկատի ունեցած իմաստը չուներ։  :Smile:

----------

Grieg (31.12.2008)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վարդա՛ն, եթե էդպես է, ուրեմն ես էլ պետք է իմ փորձից խոսեմ: Ես մի հիվանդությամբ եմ տառապում, որը մինչև հիմա չեմ կարողանում բուժել. գնալով խորանում է: Ի դեպ, բուժելի հիվանդություն է: Եթե դիմեմ բժշկի, ամենաուշը երկու ամսում կբուժի. շատ լավ գիտեմ, թե ինչ դեղեր են պետք դրա համար, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ վախենում եմ: Իսկ բուսակերությունն ինձ չփրկեց… Իմ ծանր գրիպն էլ սկսվեց այն ժամանակ, երբ արդեն ծայրահեղ բուսակերության էի անցել. նույնիսկ սննդի մեջ կարագ չէի օգտագործում: Դրա համար ասում եմ. ամեն ինչ չափի մեջ է լավ: Ի դեպ, Նոր տարին սարի հետևում չէ: Բոլորին խորհուրդ կտայի այդ չափի մեջը պահպանել նաև Նոր տարուն բոլոր առումներով:

----------


## Վարպետ

Ինձ հետաքրքիր է, բուսակերները դասակարգման ենթարկվում են? Կան բուսակերներ, որոնք ձուկ, սունկ կամ ռոքֆոր պանիր են ուտում?

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Կամ, ինչպես արել ենք դարերով, քարից հաց քամել
> Ինձ հետաքրքիր է, բուսակերները դասակարգման ենթարկվում են? Կան բուսակերներ, որոնք ձուկ, սունկ կամ ռոքֆոր պանիր են ուտում?


Հա, ենթարկվում են. թեմայի սկզբներում Արշակը ներկայացրել ա դասակարգումը:

----------


## ovsanna

> Մեր տնեցիները մսակեր են, և երբ սեղանին երշիկ են դնում, ու ես դրանից չեմ օգտվում, էդ մսացուն ոտքեր չի առնում, կենդանի դառնում: Միևնույն է, մյուսներն ուտում են:


Մի պարզ օրենք կա "ՉԿԱ ՊԱՀԱՆՋԱՐԿ, ՉԿԱ ԱՌԱՋԱՐԿ"
էդ մսացուն ոտքեր չի առնում, բայց հաջորդ անգամ արդեն մի հատ պակասա մորթվում...

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. թեմայի վերջին մի շարք գրառումներ ջնջվել են՝ անլրջության ու ծաղրական ենթատեքստի պատճառով:*

----------


## Second Chance

Մի հետաքրքիր տեղեկություն բոլոր այն բուսակերների համար ովքեր հավի ձու չեն ուտում համարելով այն պոտենցյալ կենդանի արարած/ճուտ/:
Իրականում ձուն հավի և աքաղաղի _զուգավորման_  արդյունքը չի :
 Բոլոր «կույս» հավերը  ձու են ածում, այսինքն առանց աքաղաղի օգնության էլ հավերը ձու են ածում, սակայն այդ ձվերը չեն կարող սերունդ տալ: Այսինքն ձուն բեղմնավորման արդյունք չի :Smile: : Այն սաղմ չի , սաղմը արդեն առկա կլինի ձվի մեջ, երբ համապատասխան ակտ լինի հավի և աքաղաղի միջև: Այսինքն միայն այդ ձվերը կարող են սերունդ տալ:
Բացի այդ  հավերը գրեթե ամենօր են ձու ածում ի տարբերություն այլ թռչունների:

Այս ամենից հետևություն և հարց  ձուն / կույս հավի/  ի՞նչ է եթե ոչ սննդամթերք:

----------

Morpheus_NS (24.01.2009)

----------


## ihusik

Ճիշտ ես ասում, դե հիմա մի հատ էլ ասա ինչպե՞ս մինչ ձու ուտելն իմանանք աքլորի մատն էդտեղ խա՞ռն է, թե՞ չէ :LOL:

----------

Morpheus_NS (24.01.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

> Ճիշտ ես ասում, դե հիմա մի հատ էլ ասա ինչպե՞ս մինչ ձու ուտելն իմանանք աքլորի մատն էդտեղ խա՞ռն է, թե՞ չէ


Դե պետքա  ձեր սեփական հավը պահեք ու հետևեք ,որ սրա նրա աքլորը ձեռ չգցի հանկարծ :LOL: 

Բայց ընդհանրապես անիմաստ եմ համարում հրաժարվել ձվից նման պատճառով:

----------

Morpheus_NS (24.01.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Դե պետքա  ձեր սեփական հավը պահեք ու հետևեք ,որ սրա նրա աքլորը ձեռ չգցի հանկարծ
> 
> Բայց ընդհանրապես անիմաստ եմ համարում հրաժարվել ձվից նման պատճառով:


Էդ նույնն ա, ինչ հրաշարվես մեքենա նստելուց, ըդնամենը ավտովթարից ջնջխված մարդու նկար տեսնելով:
 Ձուն օգտագործման ու պահպանման պայմաններ ու ժամկետ ունի: Պետք չի թխսի տակից հանած շու ուտել ու ճուտիկի չես հանդիպի: Հավը ձուն ածում ա ու տակից թռցնում են 15 օր հետո այն պետք է խոտանէլ և չուտել:

Պահպանեք սսնդի օգտագործման ու պահպանման կանոնները և ձեր ապսեյում կիսաճուտիկ կամ թրթուռ չի հայտնվի:
Կամ նույնն է ինչ «պահպանեք երթևեկության կանոնները ու ձեր աղիքները ասֆալտին չեն հայտնվոի:»

----------


## ovsanna

ձուն ընդհանրապես հավի ձվաբջիջներն են...
կոպիտ ասած հավի դաշտանն է :Tongue:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> ձուն ընդհանրապես հավի ձվաբջիջներն են...
> կոպիտ ասած հավի դաշտանն է 
> 
> ես չեմ ուզում ուրիշների դաշտանն ուտեմ


Տենց որ լինի, ծաղիկնել բույսի դաշտաննա, մեղրն էլ բույսերի սպերմատոզոիդներից են մեղուները սարքում: Դրանցից էլ ես նույն զզվանքից կանաչած դեմքով զզվու՞մ ու հետ տալիս:  :Think:

----------

Amaru (24.01.2009), Elmo (24.01.2009), Նաիրուհի (09.10.2012), Ռուֆուս (29.07.2013), Վարպետ (25.01.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

Եկեք միասին գնանք միներալ կրծելու:

Նորից եմ կրկնում, էն փաստը, որ բույսը լեզու չունի բողոքելու, ձեզ իրավունք ա տալիս իրան հանգիստ խղճով ուտել իրանց, փաստորեն:
Եկեք հեռացնենք կենդանիների ուղեղների արտաքին մոտորային (շարժողական) ֆունկցիաներն ապահովող մասը: Իրանք էլ բույսի կնմանվեն:
Երկերեսանիություն ա ձեր ասածը:
Մենք հետոտրոֆ ենք, ուրեմն ուտելու ենք ուրիշ կենդանի օրգանիզմների արտադրած օրգանական նյութերը, հաճախ հենց իրենց:
Էս ինչ մոդայիկ ֆանատիզմ ա:
Հաճույքի ու սպորտի համար սպանողներին ինքս էլ պատրաստ եմ շան թակ տալ, որովհետև մահ հանուն հաճույքի՝ գաղափարն իսկ զզվելի ա ինձ: Բայց էդ գաղափարական ֆանատիզմն էլ առանձնապես ավելի լավ չի:

----------

Progart (22.01.2019), Աթեիստ (28.07.2013), Հայկօ (24.01.2009), Նաիրուհի (09.10.2012), Սամվել (25.01.2009)

----------


## ovsanna

> Տենց որ լինի, ծաղիկնել բույսի դաշտաննա, մեղրն էլ բույսերի սպերմատոզոիդներից են մեղուները սարքում: Դրանցից էլ ես նույն զզվանքից կանաչած դեմքով զզվու՞մ ու հետ տալիս:


չեմ զզվում, որովհետև էդ սպերմատոզոիդը արդեն անցնումա տարբեր ճանապարհներ, վերափոխվումա, դառնումա մեղր...  
է ես ել եմ սպերմատոզոիդից, բայց ինձնից հո չեմ զզվում...

իսկ ձուն հենց անմիջականորեն դաշտաննա...

----------


## ivy

> ձուն ընդհանրապես հավի ձվաբջիջներն են...
> կոպիտ ասած հավի դաշտանն է


Իսկ ինչպե՞ս ես վերաբերվում կովի կաթնագեղձերի սպիտակավուն արտադրությանը:

----------


## Rhayader

Եթե նայենք, միրգը բույսի հեշտոց-արգանդ համատեղումն ա: Առէջներն առնանդամներն են:
Հիմա ի՞նչ, կդադարե՞ս միրգ ուտելը:

----------


## Rhayader

> չեմ զզվում, որովհետև էդ սպերմատոզոիդը արդեն անցնումա տարբեր ճանապարհներ, վերափոխվումա, դառնումա մեղր...  
> է ես ել եմ սպերմատոզոիդից, բայց ինձնից հո չեմ զզվում...
> 
> իսկ ձուն հենց անմիջականորեն դաշտաննա...


Ձուն էլ ա անցնում տարբեր ճանապարհներ, մինչև դառնում ա օմլետ: Թեչե ո՞վ ա գժվել բերանը պահի հավի տակ ու սպասի դաշտանին:

----------

Annushka (24.01.2009), Apsara (26.01.2009), Ariadna (24.01.2009), Elmo (25.01.2009), impression (24.01.2009), Progart (22.01.2019), Աթեիստ (28.07.2013), Հայկօ (24.01.2009), Ձայնալար (24.01.2009), Մանե (27.02.2009), Նաիրուհի (09.10.2012), Ռուֆուս (25.01.2009), Սամվել (25.01.2009)

----------


## ovsanna

> Իսկ ինչպե՞ս ես վերաբերվում կովի կաթնագեղձերի սպիտակավուն արտադրությանը:


կովի կաթնագեղձերի սպիտակավուն արտադրությանը վերաբերվում եմ շատ մեծ ախորժակով...  :Blush:

----------


## ovsanna

հա լավ ինչի բոլորդ տենց վատացաք էդ փաստից որ??? 
եթե դաշտանակեր եք, դրանից մի վատ զգացեք ձեզ

ես էլ համեմի ու պետռուշկայի առնանդամակեր եմ  :Tongue:  
մի քիչ կոպիտա հնչում, ճիշտա... բայց դե իրականությունը դայա  :Blush:

----------


## Rhayader

> հա լավ ինչի բոլորդ տենց վատացաք էդ փաստից որ??? 
> եթե դաշտանակեր եք, դրանից մի վատ զգացեք ձեզ
> 
> ես էլ համեմի ու պետռուշկայի առնանդամակեր եմ  
> մի քիչ կոպիտա հնչում, ճիշտա... բայց դե իրականությունը դայա


Մենք չենք վատանում դրանից: Մենք վատանում ենք նրանից, որ դու ու քո հավատակիցները դա փորձում եք վիրավորանք դարձնել ու մեր աչքը կոխել:

Բուսակե՞ր ես՝ եղիր, քո գործն է:
Բայց դադարիր բռնանալ մյուսների կամքի վրա: Այստեղ բուսակերների կողմից այնպիսի դաժան պրոպոգանդա կգնար, եթե տրամաբանող մարդիկ մի փոքր քիչ լինեին:
Օվսանա, իմ նախորդ մի քանի գրառումները գիտակցաբա՞ր ես աչքաթող անում, թե՞ պարզապես հակադրելու բան չունես:

----------

Elmo (24.01.2009), Enigmatic (24.01.2009), Kuk (24.01.2009), Նաիրուհի (09.10.2012), Ռուֆուս (25.01.2009)

----------


## Annushka

> հա լավ ինչի բոլորդ տենց վատացաք էդ փաստից որ??? 
> եթե դաշտանակեր եք, դրանից մի վատ զգացեք ձեզ
> 
> ես էլ համեմի ու պետռուշկայի առնանդամակեր եմ  
> մի քիչ կոպիտա հնչում, ճիշտա... բայց դե իրականությունը դայա


Հարգելիս, դու քանի՞ տարեկան ես, որ մինչև այժմ չգիտես, թե ինչ բան է դաշտանը :Shok: : Դու ինչ որ խառնում ես դաշտանային արյունահոսությունը բեղմնավորված ձվաբջջի հետ: Լսել ես, որ դաշտանային ցիկլի ժամանակ կնոջ օրգանիզմում տեղի է ունենում ձվազատում և քեզ թվացել է, թե դաշտանը հենց այդ ձվաբջիջն է որ կա և այն ունի արյան տեսք :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  Եվ հետո, եթե ձուն/ապագա ճուտիկը/ հավի դաշտանն է, ուրեմն մարդու բեղմնավորված ձուն, պտուղը / ապագա մարդը/ իր մոր դաշտանն է, և մարդիկ առաջանում են դաշտանի՞ց  :LOL:  :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok: 
Այն էլ ասեմ, որ  ֆաբրիկայում ձուն ստանում են, ոչ թե հավի ու աքլորի ինտիմ կապից հետո, այլ հատուկ տեխնոլոգիայով և հետևաբար, այն ձուն, որ մենք ուտում ենք, բեղմնավորված չի: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է դաշտաին, ասեմ, որ գրելուց առաջ գոնե կարդայիր, թե դա ինչ է, և այն արյունը ինչի արդյունք է: Այն, ի դեպ, ձու և ձվի մասնիկներ չի պարունակում :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Զուտ ուսուցողական նպատակով, գրում են բժշկական  նյութից հատված դաշտանի վերաբերյալ, որ մյուս անգամ ձուն, ձվաբջջին ու դաշտանը չխառնես:

Դաշտանային ցիկլը աղջիկների մոտ սկսվում է 14-16 տարեկանում:
Հիպոֆիզի հորմոնների ազդեցության տակ ձվարանում աճում, հասունանում է ձվաբջիջ պարունակող ֆոլիկուլը, որն աճման ընթացում արտադրում է հատուկ սեռ. հորմոններ՝ էստրոգեններ: Ֆոլիկուլի հասունացումն ավարտվում է դրա պատռվելով եւ հասուն ձվաբջջի ելքով՝ ձվազատումով դեպի որովայնի խոռոչ: Պատռված ֆոլիկուլի տեղում գոյանում է , այսպես կոչված , դեղին մարմին, որը նույնպես ներզատիչ գեղձ է եւ արտադրում է պրոգեստերոն հորմոն:Էստրոգենների եւ պպրոգեստերոնի ազդեցության տակ արգանդի լորձաթաղանթը հաստանում է, անոթները լայնանում են եւ լցվում արյունով: Եթե բեղմնավորում չի կատարվում , ձվաբջիջն արագ մահանում է, դեղին մարմինը հետ է զարգանում , ֆունկցիան նվազում է , այնուհետեւ՝ դադարում . արգանդի լորձաթաղանթի  արյունալցված անոթները պատռվում են , արյունը լցվում է թաղանթի հաստության մեջ :Ուռած եւ փխրուն լորձաթաղանթը պոկվում է եւ սկսվում է արյունահոսություն ՝ դաշտան: Հետագայում լորձաթաղանթը վերականգնվում է: Դաշտանային ցիկլը կրկնվում է 21- 35 օրը մեկ:
Եթե չլինի դաշտանային ցիկլը հղիություն տեղի չի ունենա: Այդ ժամանակ արդեն կարելի է խոսել այն մասին, որ տեղի է ունեցել ձվաբջջի բեղմնավորում :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (24.01.2009), impression (24.01.2009), Kuk (24.01.2009), Rhayader (24.01.2009), Նաիրուհի (09.10.2012), Ռուֆուս (25.01.2009), Սամվել (25.01.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

Ան, չե՞ս զգում, որ մեր բոլոր փաստերն ու տրամաբանությունը ոչ մի բանի չեն բերի: Էս մարդիկ ոչ մի բան չեն տեսնի, որովհետև չեն էլ ուզում տեսնել: Որտեղ կպարտվի մեր տրամաբանությունը, կհաղթի իրանց հետևողական համառությունը:
Որովհետև մենք տրամաբանում ենք, կարդում ենք, մտածում ենք:
Իսկ իրանց մտածել պետք չի: Պատկերացնում եմ, ինչքան են ճնշվում մարդու մտածողական ֆունկցիաները երկաթի նման պակասի դեպքում: Իրանք հարյուր անգամ կգրեն՝ բուսակեր դարձիր, հիպնոսի ու մանտրայի նման կկրկնեն դա: Ու կգտնվեն մարդիկ, ովքեր կազդվեն դրանից:
Իսկ մենք իրանց պետք չենք: Մենք իրանց կլիենտուրան չենք: Մենք ընդամենը օգնում ենք իրանց խոսել: Ու իրանք իրանց պրոպոգանդան փափուկ-փափուկ տեղավորում են մեր գրառումների արանքում:
Սպանախային Զոմբիացման Ինստիտուցիա: Անվանենք դա այսպես:
...
Չեմ զարմանա, եթե մի օր ինձ կանաչ շորերով մարդիկ մոտենան ու ասեն՝
«Մենք ձեզ բարի լուր ենք բերել»:
...
Բլին, Անուկն էլ ա բուսակեր, կյանքում տեսե՞լ եք, որ դնի ու մարդկանց բուսակերություն պրոպոգանդի:

----------

Ariadna (24.01.2009), Elmo (24.01.2009), Norton (25.01.2009), Հայկօ (24.01.2009), Ռուֆուս (25.01.2009), Սամվել (25.01.2009)

----------


## Annushka

Ես ուղղակի զարմանում եմ ու ջղայնանում, որ նրանք " վիզ դրած" ուզում են ապացուցեն իրենց " ճիշտը" ՝ առանց հաշվի առնելու, որ  իրենց "պրոպագանդայի" պայծառ ապագայի համար վիրավորում են մյուսներին: Մենք հո չենք ասում, չէ, բույսերից բացի մսամթերք էլ կերեք, թե չա բլա բլա բլա, դուք էս եք, էն եք, փու, յախք: Ես սիրում եմ միրգ, բանջարեղեն, բայց հաճույքով ուտում եմ թերխաշ ձու, կոտլետ և տապակած ճուտ, քանի որ սիրում եմ, և չեմ հանդուրժի ինչ-որ "գաղափարախոսների" վիրավորկան արտահայտությունները: Թող ուտեն այն ինչ ուզում են, և հանգիստ թողեն մյուսներին:Մենք հանուն մսակերության չենք սպանում հարևանի կտվին կամ բակում խաղացող շնիկին: Ոչ են կանիբալ ենք, որ մարդ ուտենք: Մի խոսքով, անիմաստ ա նման մոլի "մարտիկներին" բան հասկացնել:

----------

Norton (25.01.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

> Մենք հանուն մսակերության չենք սպանում հարևանի կտվին կամ բակում խաղացող շնիկին:


Գիտե՞ս ինչ հետաքիր բան եմ նկատել: Եթե ես դա անեի (հարևանի կտվին կամ բակում խաղացող շնիկին ուտելն ի նկատի ունեմ), իսկ դու ոչ, իրենք տարբերությունը չէին տեսնի ու երկուսիս էլ որպես հրեշ կներկայացնեին:

----------


## Elmo

> Բլին, Անուկն էլ ա բուսակեր, կյանքում տեսե՞լ եք, որ դնի ու մարդկանց բուսակերություն պրոպոգանդի:


Որովհետև Անուկը բուսական սնունդ ա օգտագործում իրա համար: Իրան տենց ա դուր գալիս, կամ ինքը գտնում ա, որ տենց ճիշտ ա:

Իսկ ոմանք բուսակերություն են ագրեսիվ քարոզում, որ փող աշխատեն, կամ ուրիշ մեկը փող աշխատի: Պատկերացրա դու գիրք ես գրել «անմահության գաղտնիքը կամ բուսակերություն» վերնագրով: Հիմա ինչի ասես կգնաս, որ պրոպագանդան ավելի ագրեսիվ ու ինտենսիվ լինի, իսկ դրա համար պետք ա առնվազն մի քանի 100 միամիտի վաղացնես, որ փուն դաշտան ա: Իրանք քո ռեկլամը իրանց սեփական միջոցներով կանեն, առանց դա գիտակցելու:
Աղանդ ա էլի, սովորական բրգաձև աղանդ:

----------

Annushka (24.01.2009)

----------


## ihusik

Էս մեր հարգարժան մսակերներն ինչի՞ են ջղայնացել :Smile:  գիտեի որ միս ուտելն մարդկանց դյուրագրգիռ է դարձնում, բայց էս աստիճա՞ն :Smile:  մի աղջիկ բան ասեց էնպես են մի քանի կողմից վրա տվել ասես աններելի մեղքա գործել ու հենց անձամբ իրենց հասցեին... ուզում եք ձեր սխալն ճշտի տեղ անցկացնեք այս ու այն կողմից պիտակավորելո՞վ... բուրգային աղանդ, քառակուսի կլոր ու եսիմ ինչ... իսկ ով չի տարբերում բույսն կենդանուց ու դա մատնացույցա անում ապա խորհուրդ կտամ չտարբերել նաև կենդանուն մարդուց ու մարդ ուտել. չնայած հեռու չի եթե նման ագրեսիան աճի... ով ինչ ուզումա թող ուտի էլի, ի՞նչ եք ուզում  ու ինչի՞ էք ատելություն տարածում... եթե կա մսակեր մեկն որ պատրացտա իրենն մինչև վերջ պնդի ես պատրաստ եմ, փորձենք տեսնենք ինչի կհանգի :Wink:  բայց հետո վստահ եմ, որ հանգելուա ձեր կարծիքն ոչ գիտական ադաթների վրա ու վերջ ու մեջբերածս փաստերն էլ ձեր համար նշանակություն չեն ունենալու, բայց խնդիր չկա ով ուզում է իմանալ միս չուտելու մարդու ֆիզիոլոգիական, բժշկական, բարոյական, հոգեբանական, տնտեսական, միստիկ կամ կրոնական պատճառները սիրով կարող եմ տրամադրել միայն թե լավ կլինի դա սիրով քննարկել ոչ թե այն ագրեսիայով, որ տեսնում եմ։

----------

Apsara (26.01.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Էս մեր հարգարժան մսակերներն ինչի՞ են ջղայնացել գիտեի որ միս ուտելն մարդկանց դյուրագրգիռ է դարձնում, բայց էս աստիճա՞ն մի աղջիկ բան ասեց էնպես են մի քանի կողմից վրա տվել ասես աններելի մեղքա գործել ու հենց անձամբ իրենց հասցեին... ուզում եք ձեր սխալն ճշտի տեղ անցկացնեք այս ու այն կողմից պիտակավորելո՞վ... բուրգային աղանդ, քառակուսի կլոր ու եսիմ ինչ... իսկ ով չի տարբերում բույսն կենդանուց ու դա մատնացույցա անում ապա խորհուրդ կտամ չտարբերել նաև կենդանուն մարդուց ու մարդ ուտել. չնայած հեռու չի եթե նման ագրեսիան աճի... ով ինչ ուզումա թող ուտի էլի, ի՞նչ եք ուզում  ու ինչի՞ էք ատելություն տարածում... եթե կա մսակեր մեկն որ պատրացտա իրենն մինչև վերջ պնդի ես պատրաստ եմ, փորձենք տեսնենք ինչի կհանգի բայց հետո վստահ եմ, որ հանգելուա ձեր կարծիքն ոչ գիտական ադաթների վրա ու վերջ ու մեջբերածս փաստերն էլ ձեր համար նշանակություն չեն ունենալու, բայց խնդիր չկա ով ուզում է իմանալ միս չուտելու մարդու ֆիզիոլոգիական, բժշկական, բարոյական, հոգեբանական, տնտեսական, միստիկ կամ կրոնական պատճառները սիրով կարող եմ տրամադրել միայն թե լավ կլինի դա սիրով քննարկել ոչ թե այն ագրեսիայով, որ տեսնում եմ։


Լավ կանես, եթե նույն սիրալիրությամբ կարդաս թեման և ուշադրություն դարձնես, թե ովքեր են ատելություն սերմանում, քարոզի խղճուկ ու անհեթեթ փորձեր անում ու մարդկանց մոտ զզվանք առաջացնում ոչ թե մսի, այլ հենց իրենց` սեփական անձի նկատամամբ: Ի՞նչ է նշանակում` ուտում եք հավի դաշտանը: Խնդրեմ, սիրալիր, առանց հեգնանքի, առանց ծաղր ցուցաբերելու պատասխանիր այս արտահայտությանը: Կարո՞ղ ես, ուրախ եմ նյարդային համակարգիդ կայունության և անձիդ զսպվածության համար, ես չեմ կարող, դա ինձ համար նախ` վիրավորական է, և երկրորդ` տհաճ:

----------

Annushka (24.01.2009), Ariadna (24.01.2009), Elmo (24.01.2009), Enigmatic (25.01.2009), impression (24.01.2009), ivy (24.01.2009), Norton (25.01.2009), Հայկօ (25.01.2009), Ռուֆուս (25.01.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Էս մեր հարգարժան մսակերներն ինչի՞ են ջղայնացել


Հաջորդիվ մսակեր բառին հանդիպելիս բուսակեր բառը փոխարինելու եմ խոտակերով: Որպեսզի ավելի օբիեկտիվ արտահայտված լինեմ:

----------

Հայկօ (25.01.2009), Նաիրուհի (09.10.2012), Ռուֆուս (25.01.2009)

----------


## ihusik

> Լավ կանես, եթե նույն սիրալիրությամբ կարդաս թեման և ուշադրություն դարձնես, թե ովքեր են ատելություն սերմանում, քարոզի խղճուկ ու անհեթեթ փորձեր անում ու մարդկանց մոտ զզվանք առաջացնում ոչ թե մսի, այլ հենց իրենց` սեփական անձի նկատամամբ: Ի՞նչ է նշանակում` ուտում եք հավի դաշտանը: Խնդրեմ, սիրալիր, առանց հեգնանքի, առանց ծաղր ցուցաբերելու պատասխանիր այս արտահայտությանը: Կարո՞ղ ես, ուրախ եմ նյարդային համակարգիդ կայունության և անձիդ զսպվածության համար, ես չեմ կարող, դա ինձ համար նախ` վիրավորական է, և երկրորդ` տհաճ:


*Kuk* ջան համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ. դե հիմա մարդ է սխալ է արտահայտվել կամ սխալ է մի բան իմացել ու տես ինչ լավ Annushka-ն բացատրել է, օգնել հասկանալ ու ամենակարևորը հանդուրժողականությունն է, որ եթե մի բան չես ընդունում մեղմ տոնով բացատրես կամ չհամաձայնես ու մնաս կարծիքիդ, բայց նա մի սխալ է արել ենթադրենք դրա փոխարեն մի հարյուր սխալ դուք եք անում մեղադրելով էս ու էն բանի մեջ ամբողջ բուսակերներին, որոնց շարքերում են շատ շատ մեծություններ մարդկության։ 

Ես միս չեմ ուտում, բայց ընկերներս ուտում են ու եթե ընկերական միասին քեֆ ենք անում հետներն հավասար՝ չէ սխալ ասեցի, նրանց ոմանցից էլ շատ հետներն խորոված եմ անում այն աստիճան, որ մոռանում են որ չեմ ուտում ու պոկում ասում են հլը տես էղելա ու հետո ասում վայ մոռացել էի :Smile:  ասածս նա է, որ հանդուրժողական լինենք ու եթե մեկն սխալ է արել կամ սա չի ուտում մեկ այլ բան է ուտում դրա վրա հիմնված չմեղադրենք նրան աշխարհի մեղքերի մեջ ու ինքներս էլ ագրեսիվ վարք ցուցաբերենք։ Խեղճն ձվի չգիտեմ ինչի խաթեր բույսի եսիմ ինչ վրեն վերցրեց :Hands Up:  :LOL:  չմանրացնեմ գրառումներից գիտեք :Wink: 




> Հաջորդիվ մսակեր բառին հանդիպելիս բուսակեր բառը փոխարինելու եմ խոտակերով: Որպեսզի ավելի օբիեկտիվ արտահայտված լինեմ:


*Elmo* ջան կխնդրեի ինձ բացատրես թե ինչպես դա կոչեմ, եթե շուկայում դրված է ու վրան գրված միս ու մարդիկ դա առնում ուտում են, եթե մսակեր չեն ասում, ապա կխնդրեի ասեիր ինչպես են անվանում լա՞վ։ Շնորհակալ կլինեմ ու չկարծես ձև եմ թափում թե չգիտեմ։ Իսկ խոտակերի փոխարինողը միս օգտագործողների համար ուրիշ է ու այստեղ չեմ գրի չվիրավորելու համար։

----------


## Elmo

> Elmo ջան կխնդրեի ինձ բացատրես թե ինչպես դա կոչեմ, եթե շուկայում դրված է ու վրան գրված միս ու մարդիկ դա առնում ուտում են, եթե մսակեր չեն ասում, ապա կխնդրեի ասեիր ինչպես են անվանում լա՞վ։ Շնորհակալ կլինեմ ու չկարծես ձև եմ թափում թե չգիտեմ։ Իսկ խոտակերի փոխարինողը միս օգտագործողների համար ուրիշ է ու այստեղ չեմ գրի չվիրավորելու համար։


Մսակերը՝ դա այն կենդանի արարածն է, որը սնվում է բացառապես մսով, միայն մսով:
կան նաև լիշակերներ, բայց դա առանձին կատեգորիա չի:
Խոտակերը՝ դա կենդանի արարածն է, որը սնվում է բացարապես միայն խոտով:
Կան պտղակերներ, դա նույնպես առանձին կատեգորիա չի:

Կա ևս մի առանձին կատեգորիա՝ ամենակերներ, որոնցից են մարդը, արջը, խոզը և այլն...
ու իրանք ուտում են են, ինչ իրանց օրգանիզմն ա պահանջում, ու են, ինչը իրանց օրգանիզմին պետքական ա: ու էդ պահանջը բնական ա, ինձ դասախոսները չեն սովորեցրել միս ուտելը, տենց իմ օրգանիզմն ա ուզում:

ԲԱՅՑ քանի որ մարդը արդեն կենդանական աշխարհում չի դիտարկվում որպես կաթնասուն, սողուն, մսակեր կամ խոտակեր , ապա նրան այդպիսին անվանելը սխալ է:

Օրինակ քեզ դուր կգա, որ քեզ ասեմ դու շատ հետաքրքիր կաթնասուն ես: Կամ Էս մեր կաթնասուն քույրկը ինչի՞ ա ջղայնացել:

Դուք ինքներդ եք ձեզ անվանում բուսակեր, իսկ մենք, մեզ մսակեր չենք համարում: Կոնկրետ ես չեմ ընդունում ինչ սննդային շղթայում կենդանիներին հավասար ստատուս տվող մսակեր արտահայտությունը: Իսկ դու ուզում ես ընդունի բուսակեր դասակարգումը: Ես մարդ եմ, ու ուտում եմ են, ինչը արդեն միլիոնավոր տարիներ կերել են, ուտում են, ու ու կուտեն մարդկանց ՄԵԾԱՄԱՍՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ: նկատիր բացարձակ մեծամասնությունը:

----------


## ivy

> Էս մեր հարգարժան մսակերներն ինչի՞ են ջղայնացել գիտեի որ միս ուտելն մարդկանց դյուրագրգիռ է դարձնում, բայց էս աստիճա՞ն մի աղջիկ բան ասեց էնպես են մի քանի կողմից վրա տվել ասես աններելի մեղքա գործել ու հենց անձամբ իրենց հասցեին... ուզում եք ձեր սխալն ճշտի տեղ անցկացնեք այս ու այն կողմից պիտակավորելո՞վ... բուրգային աղանդ, քառակուսի կլոր ու եսիմ ինչ... իսկ ով չի տարբերում բույսն կենդանուց ու դա մատնացույցա անում ապա խորհուրդ կտամ չտարբերել նաև կենդանուն մարդուց ու մարդ ուտել. չնայած հեռու չի եթե նման ագրեսիան աճի... ով ինչ ուզումա թող ուտի էլի, ի՞նչ եք ուզում  ու ինչի՞ էք ատելություն տարածում... եթե կա մսակեր մեկն որ պատրացտա իրենն մինչև վերջ պնդի ես պատրաստ եմ, փորձենք տեսնենք ինչի կհանգի բայց հետո վստահ եմ, որ հանգելուա ձեր կարծիքն ոչ գիտական ադաթների վրա ու վերջ ու մեջբերածս փաստերն էլ ձեր համար նշանակություն չեն ունենալու, բայց խնդիր չկա ով ուզում է իմանալ միս չուտելու մարդու ֆիզիոլոգիական, բժշկական, բարոյական, հոգեբանական, տնտեսական, միստիկ կամ կրոնական պատճառները սիրով կարող եմ տրամադրել միայն թե լավ կլինի դա սիրով քննարկել ոչ թե այն ագրեսիայով, որ տեսնում եմ։


Ես ինքս բուսակեր եմ, բայց էստեղի բուսակերական քարոզչությունը ինձ էլ դուր չի գալիս: Ամեն մարդ իր համար պիտի որոշի՝ ինչն է ճիշտ, ինչն անընդունելի: Ագրեսիվությունն էս թեմայում աճում է հենց բուսակերների պրովոկատիվ գրառումների ու իմաստունի կեցվածքի պատճառով: 
Ու եթե իսկապես ուզում ես ոչ ագրեսիվ քննարկումներ տեսնել այս թեմայում, ապա առնվազն արժի հեռու մնալ "_գիտեի որ միս ուտելն մարդկանց դյուրագրգիռ է դարձնում, բայց էս աստիճա՞ն"_ սադրիչ ու ոչ հարգալից գրառումներից...

----------

Amaru (25.01.2009), Annushka (25.01.2009), Chuk (25.01.2009), Elmo (25.01.2009), impression (25.01.2009), Kuk (25.01.2009), Norton (25.01.2009), Դեկադա (25.01.2009), Հայկօ (25.01.2009), Նաիրուհի (09.10.2012), Ներսես_AM (25.01.2009), Ռուֆուս (25.01.2009), Քամի (25.01.2009)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> խորհուրդ կտամ չտարբերել նաև կենդանուն մարդուց ու մարդ ուտել


Փաստորեն, ըստ քեզ, մենք շուն ու կատու չենք ուտում, որովհետև դրանց կենդանի չենք համարում, դուք էլ բակի խոտը չեք ուտում, որովհետև դա բույս չեք համարում։
Մարդը նույնպես կենդանի է, ինչպես քեզ (հուսով եմ) հայտնի է, դեռ կան բազմաթիվ կաննիբալ ցեղեր, որոնք հաճույքով ուտում են այդ կենդանու միսը։ Մենք չենք ուտում, ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ մարդուն հարիր չէ մարդ (շուն, կատու, առնետ, ավանակ և այլ, ուտելու համար ոչ այնքան հաճելի կենդանիներ) ուտելը, այլ շատ ավելի հեշտ է (ու անվտանգ) նորմալ սնունդ հայթայթելը։

----------


## ihusik

*Elmo* այդպես էլ չհասկացա. առաջարկում ես ոչ մի կերպ չանվանե՞նք այն մարդկանց, որոնք նաև միս են ուտում։ Ասենք իմ համար բուսակեր տերմինի մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չկա ու հենց այդպես էլ պետք է անվանել, քանի որ այդ մարդիկ սնվում են բուսական սննդով կամ հիմնականում այդպիսով։ Կամ գուցե առաջարկում էիր արջի ու խոզի հետ մեկտեղ միս կիրառող մարդկանց էլ ամենակեր անվանե՞նք- այդպես ասեցիր հետո ոնց որ ասեցիր դրա հետ էլ համամիտ չես ու էլ բան չմնաց։ Հոմ չե՞նք կարող X տառով նշանակենք ու այդպես կոչենք։ Կոնկրետ կասես ինչպե՞ս կոչեմ այս գրառումների մեջ դիմելուց։ Ամենակեր մի տեսակ հարմար չեմ էլ գտնում, իմ համար դա վատ է քան մսակերն։




> Ես ինքս բուսակեր եմ, բայց էստեղի բուսակերական քարոզչությունը ինձ էլ դուր չի գալիս: Ամեն մարդ իր համար պիտի որոշի՝ ինչն է ճիշտ, ինչն անընդունելի: Ագրեսիվությունն էս թեմայում աճում է հենց բուսակերների պրովոկատիվ գրառումների ու իմաստունի կեցվածքի պատճառով: 
> Ու եթե իսկապես ուզում ես ոչ ագրեսիվ քննարկումներ տեսնել այս թեմայում, ապա առնվազն արժի հեռու մնալ "_գիտեի որ միս ուտելն մարդկանց դյուրագրգիռ է դարձնում, բայց էս աստիճա՞ն"_ սադրիչ ու ոչ հարգալից գրառումներից...


Ես կողմ չեմ նրան, որ փաստն իրեն անունով չկոչեմ և դա համարեմ սադրիչ կամ ոչ հարգալից։ Ամեն մարդ էլ կարող է պարզ տեսնել, որ մսակեր կենդանիներն անհամեմատ դյուրագրգիռ և կավելացնեի նաև ագրեսիվ են, քան ոչ մսակեր կենդանիներն ու հետևաբար դա այդպես է նաև մարդկային տեսակի դեպքում (բացառություններ ամեն տեղ էլ լինում են չնայած, այստեղ խոսքս ընդհանուր հարաբերակցության մասին է տոկոսային)։ Համենայն դեպքում այն ագրեսիան գրառումների որ ես տեսա գրածս սխալ չէր ու ոչ էլ վիրավորական այլ փորձ հետագա նման ագրեսիան կանխելու։




> Փաստորեն, ըստ քեզ, մենք շուն ու կատու չենք ուտում, որովհետև դրանց կենդանի չենք համարում, դուք էլ բակի խոտը չեք ուտում, որովհետև դա բույս չեք համարում։
> Մարդը նույնպես կենդանի է, ինչպես քեզ (հուսով եմ) հայտնի է, դեռ կան բազմաթիվ կաննիբալ ցեղեր, որոնք հաճույքով ուտում են այդ կենդանու միսը։ Մենք չենք ուտում, ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ մարդուն հարիր չէ մարդ (շուն, կատու, առնետ, ավանակ և այլ, ուտելու համար ոչ այնքան հաճելի կենդանիներ) ուտելը, այլ շատ ավելի հեշտ է (ու անվտանգ) նորմալ սնունդ հայթայթելը։


Հենց հարցն էլ դա է թե ով որ սնունդն է նորմալ համարում :Wink:  իմիջիայլոց նշածդ ուտելու համար ոչ հաճելի շունը, կատուն ու առնետը հավեսով էլ որոշ ազգեր ուտում են, իսկ ինչ մնաում է մարդ ուտելու համար գրածիս կխնդրեի մեջ բերելուց այն մասը չմեջբերեք, որ չհասկացվի ինչու՞ եմ այդպես ասել, այլ մեջբերել ամբողջ միտքն, որ կարդացողն հասկանա ինչու՞։ Ասեմ ինչու՞ - որովհետև որոշ գրառումներում հնչում է այն միտքը, որ բույսն էլ է ցավ զգում ինչ կենդանին ու նույն բանն է ինչ կենդանուն մորթել ուտել ինչ բույսն փոկել ու կյանքից զրկել ու ուտել դրա հիման վրա էլ ես  ասում եմ, եթե այդ երկուսի միջև տարբերություն չեք տեսնում ուրեմն մի էլ տեսեք կենդանու ու մարդու միջև տարբերությունն ու սկսեք մարդ ուտել։ Իսկ իրականում բույսը, կենդանին ու մարդը զարգացման տարբեր սանդղակների վրա են և ուղղակի անիմաստ է կենդանին համեմատել բույսի հետ, քանի որ այն տառապանքը չկա բույսի մոտ ինչ կենդանու մոտ է, որին մորթելուց այդ ագրեսիան մորթված կենդանու իր արտադրած գեղձերի թույնը թողնում է մսի մեջ ու նաև մնում է նրա մեջ կենդանու արյունը ինչը միս ուտող մարդիկ տանում են իրենց ներս խառնելով իրենց արյան հետ, քանզի սնունդից է առաջանում մարդու արյունն ու հոսում նրա սրտի միջով։ Այլ կերպ եթե ասեմ՝ բույսի մոտ զարգացած չէ աստրալ (զգայական) մարմինը և նա չի կարող այն ցավը զգալ ինչ կենդանին, իսկ մարդ ունի այլ բարձրագույն հոգևոր մարմիններ ու դրա համար նրա սպանելն էլ ավելի դատապարտելի է։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հենց հարցն էլ դա է թե ով որ սնունդն է նորմալ համարում իմիջիայլոց նշածդ ուտելու համար ոչ հաճելի շունը, կատուն ու առնետը հավեսով էլ որոշ ազգեր ուտում են, իսկ ինչ մնաում է մարդ ուտելու համար գրածիս կխնդրեի մեջ բերելուց այն մասը չմեջբերեք, որ չհասկացվի ինչու՞ եմ այդպես ասել, այլ մեջբերել ամբողջ միտքն, որ կարդացողն հասկանա ինչու՞։ Ասեմ ինչու՞ - որովհետև որոշ գրառումներում հնչում է այն միտքը, որ բույսն էլ է ցավ զգում ինչ կենդանին ու նույն բանն է ինչ կենդանուն մորթել ուտել ինչ բույսն փոկել ու կյանքից զրկել ու ուտել դրա հիման վրա էլ ես  ասում եմ, եթե այդ երկուսի միջև տարբերություն չեք տեսնում ուրեմն մի էլ տեսեք կենդանու ու մարդու միջև տարբերությունն ու սկսեք մարդ ուտել։ Իսկ իրականում բույսը, կենդանին ու մարդը զարգացման տարբեր սանդղակների վրա են և ուղղակի անիմաստ է կենդանին համեմատել բույսի հետ, քանի որ այն տառապանքը չկա բույսի մոտ ինչ կենդանու մոտ է, որին մորթելուց այդ ագրեսիան մորթված կենդանու իր արտադրած գեղձերի թույնը թողնում է մսի մեջ ու նաև մնում է նրա մեջ կենդանու արյունը ինչը միս ուտող մարդիկ տանում են իրենց ներս խառնելով իրենց արյան հետ, քանզի սնունդից է առաջանում մարդու արյունն ու հոսում նրա սրտի միջով։ Այլ կերպ եթե ասեմ՝ բույսի մոտ զարգացած չէ աստրալ (զգայական) մարմինը և նա չի կարող այն ցավը զգալ ինչ կենդանին, իսկ մարդ ունի այլ բարձրագույն հոգևոր մարմիններ ու դրա համար նրա սպանելն էլ ավելի դատապարտելի է։


Իսկապես շատ ազգեր ուտում են և շուն, և կատու և մարդ, դա ես մինչ այդ էլ նշել էի։ Այսինքն սննդի նորմալն ու աննորմալ խիստ սուբյեկտիվ է, և կախված է տվյալ հասարակությունից։
Այսինքն մարդը լինելով հասարակական էակ, սնունդը հայթայթում է տվյալ հասարակության նորմերին համապատասխան, հայաստանում արտակարգ դրության մեջ չգտնվող մարդը էշ կամ առնետ չի ուտում։
Բայց մարդը մնում է գիշատիչ կենդանի, եթե հետաքրքրում է, կարող եք գտնել թե գիշատիչ կենդանիների անատոմիան (մասնավորապես աչքերի դիրքը, ատամները և այլն) ինչով է տարբերվում խոտակեր կենդանիների անատոմիայից։
ինչ վերաբերում է մորթելու պահին թույն արտադրելուն և զգացմունքներին, ապա ասեմ, որ շատ բույսեր ևս կտրելուց որոշ ժամանակ անց չի կարելի ուտել, քանզի այդ ընթացքում նրանցում սկսում են կուտակվել թունավոր նյութեր։ Ցավի տեսանկյունից էլ ստացվում է, որ դուք սնվելուց շատ մեծ ուշադրություն եք դարձնում սննդի մեջ նյարդային համակարգի առկայությանը։ Ներվեր կան` ուտել չի կարելի։ Այդ դեպքում հանգիստ խղճով ձու կերեք, այն ցավ չի զգում։

----------


## ihusik

Ձու ուտում եմ, կաթնային բոլոր մթերքներից օգտվում եմ, մեղր ուտում եմ միայն չեմ ուտում միս և ոչ թե որ նյարդային համակարգ ունեն այլ հազարավոր պատճառներից մեկն էլ նա է, որ պետք է սնվել առանց ուրիշին տառապանք, ցավ պատճառելով- կենդանու ու բույսի տարբերությունը կարծեմ բացատրել էի ու թե ինչու կարելի է օգտվել բուսականից իսկ կենդանականից ոչ։ Չեմ կարծում, որ  եթե տեսականորեն վերցնենք ուտելու հարց պետք է լուծենք ասեն ու՞մ կուզենաս որ այս երկուսից մեկին սպանենք ուտելու համար մի մարդու՞, թե՞ մի կենդանու մարդ կգտնվի, որ կասի մարդու, եթե տեսականորեն վերցնեինք, որ երկուսին էլ կարող էինք ուտել - նույն կերպ և կենդանու ու բույսի ուտելու հարաբերությունն է ու եթե ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա (չնայած տարբերություն կա՝ կարող եմ թվարկել այն հիվանդությունները, որոնց պատճառները ուղիղ կախված են միս օգտագործելու հետ՝ չնայած այս թեմայում շատ նյութեր կա տեղադրած ուղղակի պետք է հետաքրքրվել ու ըստ էության խոսել կարդալով նախկին գրառումները) հետևաբար ավելի ճիշտ կլինի այդ աստիճան տառապանքի գնով չսնվել պարզապես։

Փոքրիկ մեջբերում.
Ինչ վերաբերում է քաղցկեղային հիվանդություններին, ապա վերջին քսան տարիների հետազոտությունները ամենայն որոշակիությամբ մատնացույց են անում սննդի մեջ մսեղեն օգտագործելու և հաստ ու ուղիղ աղիքի, կաթնագեղձերի ու արգանդի քաղցկեղի միջև կախվածության գոյությունը: Այդ օրգանների քաղցկեղը խիստ հազվադեպ է հանդիպում այն մարդկանց մոտ, ովքեր փոքր քանակությամբ են միս օգտագործում կամ բոլորովին չեն օգտագործում, բայց լայնորեն տարածված է մսով սնվողների մոտ (6):

Դեռևս 60-ական թվականներին գիտնականները հայտնել են այն ենթադրությունը, թե սրտի հիվանդությունների և աթերոսկլերոզի զարգացումը կապված է մսամթերքի օգտագործման հետ: 1961 թ-ի «Բժիշկների ամերիկյան ասոցիացիայի ամսագրում» ասված է. «Բուսական սննդին անցնելը 90-97%-ով կանխում է սիրտ-անոթային հիվանդությունների զարգացումը» (1): Այդ ժամանակվանից ի վեր արված հետազոտությունները անհերքելիորեն ապացուցել են, որ ալկոհոլիզմից ու ծխելուց հետո սննդի մեջ մսի օգտագործումը մահացության գլխավոր պատճառն է հանդիսանում...

Մտածելու տեղիք տալի՞ս է - օրինակ կապ տեսնու՞մ եք ինչու է հայերի մոտ մեծ տոկոս կազմում այսպես կոչված ինֆարկտը։ Ասեմ, շատ են միս ուտում, որն էլ ազդում է սիրտ-անոթային համակարգում խանգարումների։

Մարդու անատոմիայի հարցն որ առաջ եք քաշել մեջբերում կատարեմ ուղղակի.
Որո՞նք են պատճառները, որ մսեղեն օգտագործող մարդիկ հակված են այդ հիվանդություններին: Պատճառներից մեկը, կենսաբանների ու դիետոլոգների կարծիքով, այն է, որ մարդու մարսողական ուղին հարմարված չէ միս մարսելուն: Գիշակեր կենդանիները համեմատաբար կարճ աղիներ ունեն (մարմնից երեք անգամ երկար), որը թույլ է տալիս ժամանակին դուրս հանել արագ քայքայվող ու թույներ արտադրող միսը: Խոտակեր կենդանիների աղիները մարմնից 6 անգամ են երկար, քանի որ բուսական սնունդը շատ ավելի դանդաղ է քայքայվում, քան միսը: Մարդը, ինչպես և խոտակերները, երկար աղիներ ունի, երբ նա միս է ուտում, նրա օրգանիզմում թունավոր նյութեր են գոյանում, որոնք դժվարացնում են երիկամների աշխատանքը և նպաստում հոդատապի, արտրիտների, ռևմատիզմի և նույնիսկ քաղցկեղի զարգացմանը:

Հազար ու մի պատճառ է նշվել միս չուտելու, գրում եմ ու հասկանում որ այս ամենն արդեն ասվել է այս թեմայում ու նույն հարցն ենք քննարկում. կխնդրեի կարդալ առաջին գրառումները, որպեսզի ըստ էության խոսենք ու եթե կարող եք կոնկրետ մեջբերում կատարեք կամ հարց ուղղեք կամ արտահայտեք ձեր անհամաձայնությունը ասվածի հետ բայց նաելով թե նույն հարցին պատասխան տրվե՞լ է թե՞ ոչ թե չէ արդեն գրածն մնում է մի անգամ էլ կրկին այստեղ տեղադնել ու զուր գործ կատարենք։

----------

Ուլուանա (01.02.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Elmo այդպես էլ չհասկացա. առաջարկում ես ոչ մի կերպ չանվանե՞նք այն մարդկանց, որոնք նաև միս են ուտում։ Ասենք իմ համար բուսակեր տերմինի մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չկա ու հենց այդպես էլ պետք է անվանել, քանի որ այդ մարդիկ սնվում են բուսական սննդով կամ հիմնականում այդպիսով։ Կամ գուցե առաջարկում էիր արջի ու խոզի հետ մեկտեղ միս կիրառող մարդկանց էլ ամենակեր անվանե՞նք- այդպես ասեցիր հետո ոնց որ ասեցիր դրա հետ էլ համամիտ չես ու էլ բան չմնաց։ Հոմ չե՞նք կարող X տառով նշանակենք ու այդպես կոչենք։ Կոնկրետ կասես ինչպե՞ս կոչեմ այս գրառումների մեջ դիմելուց։ Ամենակեր մի տեսակ հարմար չեմ էլ գտնում, իմ համար դա վատ է քան մսակերն։


Ոչ մի կերպ էլ մի անվանեք: Մենք մարդ ենք ու սննդի շղթայում մեր զբաղացրած դիրքով չենք դասակարգվում, ինչպես նաև մաշկի գույնով, աչքերի նեղությամբ ու կրոնական պատկանելիությամբ: Մարդ ասելով ամեն ինչ ասած ա: Մի քանի տարի առաջ ոմանք սկսեցին մարդուն մաշկի գույնով դասակարգել ու մինչև հիմա դրա տակից չեն կարողանում դուրս գալ: Կարող ա՞ ասես, որ դա էլ էր ճիտ: Ասենք «ներգրերը արդեն ագրեսիվ են դառնում», «սպիտակները իրանց լրիվ եսիմ ինչի տեղ են դրել», «խախոլները նեղվել են», «նեղաչերին վերացնել ա պետք»: Հիմա քո ասածը բեր կրկնեմ «էս մեր մսակերները ինչի՞ են ագրեսիվ դառել»: Հերիք ա էլի : շուտով կարող ա՞ կուկլոս կլան ա ինչ ա դրա կանաչ տեսակը ստեղծեք:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Իսկ իրականում բույսը, կենդանին ու մարդը զարգացման տարբեր սանդղակների վրա են և ուղղակի անիմաստ է կենդանին համեմատել բույսի հետ, քանի որ այն տառապանքը չկա բույսի մոտ ինչ կենդանու մոտ է, որին մորթելուց այդ ագրեսիան մորթված կենդանու իր արտադրած գեղձերի թույնը թողնում է մսի մեջ ու նաև մնում է նրա մեջ *կենդանու արյունը ինչը միս ուտող մարդիկ տանում են իրենց ներս խառնելով իրենց արյան հետ, քանզի սնունդից է առաջանում մարդու արյունն ու հոսում նրա սրտի միջով։* Այլ կերպ եթե ասեմ՝ բույսի մոտ զարգացած չէ աստրալ (զգայական) մարմինը և նա չի կարող այն ցավը զգալ ինչ կենդանին, իսկ մարդ ունի այլ բարձրագույն հոգևոր մարմիններ ու դրա համար նրա սպանելն էլ ավելի դատապարտելի է։


 :Shok: 

ihusik, որտեղից ես այդ միտքը վերցրել՞՞՞   :Smile:   Աբսուրդ է .... Ինչ արյանը խառնվելու մասին է խոսքը...  Միսը և մսի միջի արյունը սովորական սպիտակուց են, սննդանյութ  :Smile:  Ու օրգանիզմի համար ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա, թե ինչ տեսակի սպիտակուց կօգտագործի արյուն ստեղծելու համար  :Smile: 

Հիմա հարցը շատ սկզբունքային է. միս չեք ուտում կենդանիներին խղճալու համար, թե սեփական առողջությունը պահպանելու նպատակով՞ 
Ալտրուիստ եք, թե էգոիստ  :Tongue: 

հ.գ. ես բուսակեր չեմ, բայց համարյա թե միս չեմ ուտում, ավելի շատ ձկնեղեն եմ գերադասում... Առանց մսի էլ հանգիստ կապրեմ... 
Սեփական փորձից ելնելով կարող եմ ասել, որ միս շատ ուտելուց ավելի ծանրացած եմ ինձ զգում, շուտ եմ հոգնածություն զգում
Երբ սկսեցի ավելի քիչ օգտագործել միս, զգացի, որ առույգ եմ ավելի: Բայց նաև կողմ չեմ բացարձակ բուսակերությանը… Մանավանդ աշնանային ու գարնանային սեզոններին օրգանիզմը թուլացած է լինում և կարիք ունի սննդարար նյութերի, ինչի պակասը կարող է բերել դիմադրողականության անկման…

----------


## Rhayader

> *Elmo* այդպես էլ չհասկացա. առաջարկում ես ոչ մի կերպ չանվանե՞նք այն մարդկանց, որոնք նաև միս են ուտում։ Ասենք իմ համար բուսակեր տերմինի մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չկա ու հենց այդպես էլ պետք է անվանել, քանի որ այդ մարդիկ սնվում են բուսական սննդով կամ հիմնականում այդպիսով։ Կամ գուցե առաջարկում էիր արջի ու խոզի հետ մեկտեղ միս կիրառող մարդկանց էլ ամենակեր անվանե՞նք- այդպես ասեցիր հետո ոնց որ ասեցիր դրա հետ էլ համամիտ չես ու էլ բան չմնաց։ Հոմ չե՞նք կարող X տառով նշանակենք ու այդպես կոչենք։ Կոնկրետ կասես ինչպե՞ս կոչեմ այս գրառումների մեջ դիմելուց։ Ամենակեր մի տեսակ հարմար չեմ էլ գտնում, իմ համար դա վատ է քան մսակերն։
> 
> 
> Ես կողմ չեմ նրան, որ փաստն իրեն անունով չկոչեմ և դա համարեմ սադրիչ կամ ոչ հարգալից։ Ամեն մարդ էլ կարող է պարզ տեսնել, որ մսակեր կենդանիներն անհամեմատ դյուրագրգիռ և կավելացնեի նաև ագրեսիվ են, քան ոչ մսակեր կենդանիներն ու հետևաբար դա այդպես է նաև մարդկային տեսակի դեպքում (բացառություններ ամեն տեղ էլ լինում են չնայած, այստեղ խոսքս ընդհանուր հարաբերակցության մասին է տոկոսային)։ Համենայն դեպքում այն ագրեսիան գրառումների որ ես տեսա գրածս սխալ չէր ու ոչ էլ վիրավորական այլ փորձ հետագա նման ագրեսիան կանխելու։
> 
> 
> Հենց հարցն էլ դա է թե ով որ սնունդն է նորմալ համարում իմիջիայլոց նշածդ ուտելու համար ոչ հաճելի շունը, կատուն ու առնետը հավեսով էլ որոշ ազգեր ուտում են, իսկ ինչ մնաում է մարդ ուտելու համար գրածիս կխնդրեի մեջ բերելուց այն մասը չմեջբերեք, որ չհասկացվի ինչու՞ եմ այդպես ասել, այլ մեջբերել ամբողջ միտքն, որ կարդացողն հասկանա ինչու՞։ Ասեմ ինչու՞ - որովհետև որոշ գրառումներում հնչում է այն միտքը, որ բույսն էլ է ցավ զգում ինչ կենդանին ու նույն բանն է ինչ կենդանուն մորթել ուտել ինչ բույսն փոկել ու կյանքից զրկել ու ուտել դրա հիման վրա էլ ես  ասում եմ, եթե այդ երկուսի միջև տարբերություն չեք տեսնում ուրեմն մի էլ տեսեք կենդանու ու մարդու միջև տարբերությունն ու սկսեք մարդ ուտել։ Իսկ իրականում բույսը, կենդանին ու մարդը զարգացման տարբեր սանդղակների վրա են և ուղղակի անիմաստ է կենդանին համեմատել բույսի հետ, քանի որ այն տառապանքը չկա բույսի մոտ ինչ կենդանու մոտ է, որին մորթելուց այդ ագրեսիան մորթված կենդանու իր արտադրած գեղձերի թույնը թողնում է մսի մեջ ու նաև մնում է նրա մեջ կենդանու արյունը ինչը միս ուտող մարդիկ տանում են իրենց ներս խառնելով իրենց արյան հետ, քանզի սնունդից է առաջանում մարդու արյունն ու հոսում նրա սրտի միջով։ Այլ կերպ եթե ասեմ՝ բույսի մոտ զարգացած չէ աստրալ (զգայական) մարմինը և նա չի կարող այն ցավը զգալ ինչ կենդանին, իսկ մարդ ունի այլ բարձրագույն հոգևոր մարմիններ ու դրա համար նրա սպանելն էլ ավելի դատապարտելի է։


Հուսիկ ջան, դե որ էդքան հանգիստ խոսում ես մսակերների դյուրագրգիռության մասին, չես համարում դա վիրավորական, բուսակերների օրգանիզմում երկաթի ու Դ վիտամինի պակասի մասին ի՞նչ կասես: Դրանից ելնելով, կարող եմ ասել, որ բոլոր բուսակերները ռախիտ դաուններ են: Բայց հո բոլորս գիտենք, որ դա հիմարություն կլինի: Որովհետև ես տեսել եմ նաև առողջ բուսակերներ, իրենք ու քիչ չեն:

----------


## ihusik

> Հուսիկ ջան, դե որ էդքան հանգիստ խոսում ես մսակերների դյուրագրգիռության մասին, չես համարում դա վիրավորական, բուսակերների օրգանիզմում երկաթի ու Դ վիտամինի պակասի մասին ի՞նչ կասես: Դրանից ելնելով, կարող եմ ասել, որ բոլոր բուսակերները ռախիտ դաուններ են: Բայց հո բոլորս գիտենք, որ դա հիմարություն կլինի: Որովհետև ես տեսել եմ նաև առողջ բուսակերներ, իրենք ու քիչ չեն:


Խոսքս տոկոսային հարաբերության մասին է - ուշադիր կարդա - և եթե ասում եք մարդը նույնպես կենդանի էակ է ուրեմն համեմատեք կենդանական աշխարհի բոլոր ներկայացուցիչներին՝ մսակեր և ոչ, ու պատասխանեք նրանցից որ տեսակն է ավելի ագրեսիվ և որը ոչ, կամ համեմատեք մեր երկխոսության տոնը և պարզ կլինի։ Հա բայց ես էն թուլիկներից չեմ որ փորձեն վրայովս անցնեն ինչքան էլ որ միս չեմ ուտում կամ չեմ սիրում ուժը որ ագրեսիվությունից է։

----------


## Kuk

> *Kuk* ջան համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ. դե հիմա մարդ է սխալ է արտահայտվել կամ սխալ է մի բան իմացել ու տես ինչ լավ Annushka-ն բացատրել է, օգնել հասկանալ ու ամենակարևորը հանդուրժողականությունն է, որ եթե մի բան չես ընդունում մեղմ տոնով բացատրես կամ չհամաձայնես ու մնաս կարծիքիդ, բայց նա մի սխալ է արել ենթադրենք դրա փոխարեն մի հարյուր սխալ դուք եք անում մեղադրելով էս ու էն բանի մեջ ամբողջ բուսակերներին, որոնց շարքերում են շատ շատ մեծություններ մարդկության։ 
> 
> Ես միս չեմ ուտում, բայց ընկերներս ուտում են ու եթե ընկերական միասին քեֆ ենք անում հետներն հավասար՝ չէ սխալ ասեցի, նրանց ոմանցից էլ շատ հետներն խորոված եմ անում այն աստիճան, որ մոռանում են որ չեմ ուտում ու պոկում ասում են հլը տես էղելա ու հետո ասում վայ մոռացել էի ասածս նա է, որ հանդուրժողական լինենք ու եթե մեկն սխալ է արել կամ սա չի ուտում մեկ այլ բան է ուտում դրա վրա հիմնված չմեղադրենք նրան աշխարհի մեղքերի մեջ ու ինքներս էլ ագրեսիվ վարք ցուցաբերենք։ Խեղճն ձվի չգիտեմ ինչի խաթեր բույսի եսիմ ինչ վրեն վերցրեց չմանրացնեմ գրառումներից գիտեք


Ես դեմ չեմ ասածներիդ, ես չեմ մտնում ու գրում, թե բուսակերությունը խոտակերություն է, բուսակեր լինելով` մարդը նմանվում է, կներեք, եթե կոպիտ հնչի` չորքոտանու և այլն: Համամիտ եմ, կան մեծություններ, ովքեր բուսակեր են, ես չեմ վիրավորում նրանց, սխալ եմ համարում վիրավորանքը, ինչպես նաև սխալ եմ համարում բուսակերների կողմից հնչող մեղադրանքները, վիրավորանքները, զզվանք առաջացնող գրառումները: Սխա՞լ է արել, թող պատրաստ լինի պատասխան գրառումների, որոնք կնշեն այդ սխալները: Դեռ ոչ ոքի այստեղ չեն կախել սխալ գրառում կատարելու համար, չնայած, որ շատերն արժանի են դրան: Խոսքս ընդհանուր ֆորումին է վերաբերում :Wink:  Բայց պետք չի մտնել մարդկանց մոտ զզվանք առաջացնելով փորձել իրենց սխալն առաջ տանել: Սխա՞լ եմ արտահայտվել, խնդրեմ,պատրաստ եմ բոլոր պատասխան գրառումներին, բայց երբեք չեմ ասի` եկեք փրկեք, մսակերները վրա տվեցին, հեսա կուտեն ինձ էս գիշատիչները և այլն.. Այս թեմայում որքան ծավալվում, այնքան ավելի շատ բուսակերների եմ տեսնում, որոնց կողմից երբևէ չեմ տեսել ագրեսիվ վերաբերմունք ոչ բուսակերների նկատամամբ: Ավելին, եթե ուշադրություն դարձնես, ոչ բուսակերների կողմից կատարված գրառումներին շնորհակալություն են հայտնում բուսակերները: Սա ի՞նչ է նշանակում. որ կան բուսակերներ, ովքեր իրենց արտահայտվելու ձևով նույնիսկ մյուս բուսակերներին դուր չեն գալիս: Ասում են` իբր իրենք բուսակեր են, բայց որ թողնես, հում-հում կուտեն ոչ բուսակերներին:

----------


## Rhayader

> Խոսքս տոկոսային հարաբերության մասին է - ուշադիր կարդա - և եթե ասում եք մարդը նույնպես կենդանի էակ է ուրեմն համեմատեք կենդանական աշխարհի բոլոր ներկայացուցիչներին՝ մսակեր և ոչ, ու պատասխանեք նրանցից որ տեսակն է ավելի ագրեսիվ և որը ոչ, կամ համեմատեք մեր երկխոսության տոնը և պարզ կլինի։ Հա բայց ես էն թուլիկներից չեմ որ փորձեն վրայովս անցնեն ինչքան էլ որ միս չեմ ուտում կամ չեմ սիրում ուժը որ ագրեսիվությունից է։


Խոսքերը պրծան, անցանք սպառնալիքների՞ն: Եթե կոնֆլիկտային կամ արտաֆորումային բան ունես ասելու, ՊՄ գրիր, որովհետև ֆորումը խաղաղ քննարկումների համար է նախատեսված:
Դու մի հատ փորձիր սթափ (եթե, իհարկե, օբյեկտիվ մտածողության նշույլ իսկ ունես) նայել, ինչ տոնով է գնում խոսակցությունը: Պատկերացրու, որ ես բացեի Միներալակերություն թեմա ու սկսեի լոբու հատիկի միջի սաղմի նկարներ դնել ու բուսակերներին անվանել երկերեսանի հրեշներ, և այլն: Չէ՞իր վրդովվի:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Խոսքս տոկոսային հարաբերության մասին է - ուշադիր կարդա - և եթե ասում եք մարդը նույնպես կենդանի էակ է ուրեմն համեմատեք կենդանական աշխարհի բոլոր ներկայացուցիչներին՝ մսակեր և ոչ, ու պատասխանեք նրանցից որ տեսակն է ավելի ագրեսիվ և որը ոչ, կամ համեմատեք մեր երկխոսության տոնը և պարզ կլինի։ Հա բայց ես էն թուլիկներից չեմ որ փորձեն վրայովս անցնեն ինչքան էլ որ միս չեմ ուտում կամ չեմ սիրում ուժը որ ագրեսիվությունից է։


Շատ անիմաստ եզրահանգում է, ըստ իս, քանի որ խախտված է պատճառահետևանքային կապը: Գիշատիչները պետք է ագրեսիվ լինեն, որպեսզի կարողանան սնվել, այլ ոչ թե նրանց սնունդն է դարձնում այդպիսին: Գիշանգղերը նույնպես միս են ուտում, լեշ վիճակում, բայց դա նրանց բոլորովին ագրեսիվություն չի հաղորդում, քանի որ նրանք իրենց սնունդը վաստակում են ոչ որսի արդյունքում:
Բացի այդ վստահ եմ, որ եղջերուն նույնքան ագրեսիվությամբ է ուտում խոտը, որքան վագրը եղջերուին, մի տարբերությամբ, որ առաջինն իր ուտելիքը ճաշակում է կանգնած, իսկ երկրորդը ստիված լինում փոքր-ինչ վազվզել: Եվ եթե չեմ սխալվում ցուլը, փիղը կամ ռնգեղջյուրը խոտակերներ են: Բայց դժվար է նրանց վարքը խրախուսելի համարել` ագրեսիվության տեսակետից:

----------

Annushka (25.01.2009), Kuk (25.01.2009), Rhayader (25.01.2009), Հայկօ (25.01.2009), Ռուֆուս (25.01.2009)

----------


## ihusik

> Ժող, ի՞նչ եք իրար խառնվել: ախր էս հուսիկն ա, Վանական Իքսպի դվիժոկով, ինչպես միշտ իրա իրականությունից հեռու ու խիստ երկար գրառումներն ա անելու:
> Ինքն աչքիս տեոսոֆ ա: Էլ ի՞նչ եք ուզում էդ մարդուց:
> Ուլըբաեմսյա ի մաշեմ: Իրա հետ վիճելն ու ասենք իմ կլավիատուրայի հետ վիճելը նույն արդյունքին կբերի՝ ֆորումի ու ուղեղի ավելորդ լարման:


Սա ես խախաղ քննարկում համարու՞մ, թե՞ համապատասխան ագրեսիվ պատասխան չստացար ու փորձեցի մեղմ իրոք խաղաղ քննարկման հունով տանեի էն էլ երևի չի ստացվում - դու մի անգամ էլ կարդա այս մեջբերածս գրառումդ տես թե ագրեսիա ու վիրավորանք չե՞ս տեսնում։ Ու դու լինեիր քեզ նման գրողին ո՞նց կպատասխանեիր։ Վստահ եմ ավելի սիրուն բառերով քան ես։

----------


## Rhayader

> Սա ես խախաղ քննարկում համարու՞մ, թե՞ համապատասխան ագրեսիվ պատասխան չստացար ու փորձեցի մեղմ իրոք խաղաղ քննարկման հունով տանեի էն էլ երևի չի ստացվում - դու մի անգամ էլ կարդա այս մեջբերածս գրառումդ տես թե ագրեսիա ու վիրավորանք չե՞ս տեսնում։ Ու դու լինեիր քեզ նման գրողին ո՞նց կպատասխանեիր։ Վստահ եմ ավելի սիրուն բառերով քան ես։


Հուսիկ, իմ մասին ոչ մեկը նման բան չի կարող գրել, առանց ծիծաղի առարկա դառնալու: Անձամբ ես շատ եմ ծիծաղում, երբ դու իմ մտավոր ունակություններն ես կասկածի տակ դնում:
Լավ, կներես,* երևի ցավոտ տեղիդ կպա*:
Թեմայից մի շեղվիր, անձնական հարաբերություններ պարզելը, նույնիսկ խաղաղ ճանապարհով, ՊՄ-ով էլ է կարելի:
Կարո՞ղ ես ինձ բացատրել, կիլոներով փաստեր էինք օրինակ բերել, կիլոներով բաներ էի նշել: Ինչու՞ ոչ իմ, ոչ Բյուրի, ոչ էլ մեկ ուրիշի աստվածները չեք էլ փորձում ժխտել (որովհետև չեք կարա): Ինչի՞ եք փորձում հնարավորինս շատ կրկնվող մտքով գրառումներ անել (որ արդյունքում մեր գրածն ինչքան էլ ճիշտ լինի, չերևա):
Մենք հազար ու մի փաստարկ բերեցինք, դուք անգիր արած եսիմինչերից բացի ոչ մի բան չեք կարողանում ասել:
Այ թե ինչով է ֆանատիկը տարբերվում նորմալ մարդուց:
Ես, օրինակ, չեմ ժխտում բուսական սննդի օգուտներն ու մսային սննդի վնասները: Բայց նշում եմ նաև մսային սննդի օգուտներն ու բուսական սննդի վնասները: Դրանից հետո ամեն մեկը կարող է իր ընտրությունը կատարել:
Անցնենք առաջ: Եթե ես մսային սնունդ օգտագպրծելու համար կարող եմ մսակեր կոչվել, ապա, քանի որ բուսական սնունդ էլ եմ օգտագործում, ապա բուսակեր էլ եմ:
Մսակերներ, բռնվեք, դուք էլ եք աչքիս բուսակեր:

----------

Annushka (25.01.2009), Վարպետ (25.01.2009), Ֆրեյա (27.01.2009)

----------


## Վարպետ

> Անցնենք առաջ: Եթե ես մսային սնունդ օգտագպրծելու համար կարող եմ մսակեր կոչվել, ապա, քանի որ բուսական սնունդ էլ եմ օգտագործում, ապա բուսակեր էլ եմ: Մսակերներ, բռնվեք, դուք էլ եք աչքիս բուսակեր:


Լավ էր :Smile:  Բայց ես ավելի լուրջ կվերաբերվեմ էս հարցին:

Խոսքս վերաբերվում է "մսակեր" տերմինը ներմուծողներին: Ես մսակեր չեմ, քանի որ ուտում եմ նաև բույսեր: Դուք բուսակեր եք, քանի որ ուտում եք միայն բույսեր: Ես մսակեր կկոչվեի այն դեպքում, եթե ուտեի միայն միս: Կուռ ա չէ, տրամաբանությունը? Ոչ քրիստոնյան պարտադիր չէ մահմեդական լինի, նրա մասին կարելի է ասել միայն այն, որ նա քրիստոնյա չէ: Խնդրում եմ "մսակեր" տերմինը այլևս չօգտագործել իմ և այն մարդկանց բնորոշման համար, որոնք բացի մսից նաև բույս են ուտում: Ես արգելում եմ ինձ այդպես անվանել: Արգելում եմ: Պարզ եմ արտահայտվում?

----------

Annushka (25.01.2009), Kuk (25.01.2009), Հայկօ (25.01.2009), Նաիրուհի (09.10.2012)

----------


## ovsanna

> Օվսանա, իմ նախորդ մի քանի գրառումները գիտակցաբա՞ր ես աչքաթող անում, թե՞ պարզապես հակադրելու բան չունես:


Հակադրելու բան ես միշտ եմ ունենում, ուղղակի ամեն գրած չի, որ հավեսիա գցում հակադրվելու  :Smile: 




> Այն էլ ասեմ, որ  ֆաբրիկայում ձուն ստանում են, ոչ թե հավի ու աքլորի ինտիմ կապից հետո, այլ հատուկ տեխնոլոգիայով


Մեր ֆիմլի նկարահանումների ժամանակ ինձ բախտ վիճակվեց լինել ֆաբրիկայում... 
ու նույնիկ եթե ձուն դաշտան չի, կամ համովա կամ չգիտեմ էլ ինչ գիտական խելացի բաներ կգրեք, կապացուցեք...

ֆաբրիկայի ձուն գիտեք ինչա?
կիսափետուր, ծնված օրից  արև չտեսած մարմին, կես մետրանոց վանդակում երեսուն հավով կանգնած, մեկը մեկի գլխին, արհեստական կեր, խանգարված հոգեկանով մեկը մեկին կտցող հավեր... ու իրանց ածած ձուն...  
իմ աչքերով եմ տեսել... 




> Ան, չե՞ս զգում, որ մեր բոլոր փաստերն ու տրամաբանությունը ոչ մի բանի չեն բերի: Էս մարդիկ ոչ մի բան չեն տեսնի, որովհետև չեն էլ ուզում տեսնել: Որտեղ կպարտվի մեր տրամաբանությունը, կհաղթի իրանց հետևողական համառությունը:
> Որովհետև մենք տրամաբանում ենք, կարդում ենք, մտածում ենք:


իմ մեջ համառություն չի խոսում, իմ մեջ սերնա խոսում դեպի կենդանիները... 
դուք երբևէ եղել եք սպանդանոցում? երբեվէ տեսել եք, թե ոնց են ձիու քուռակին մորթում, ինչա թե մարդիկ երշիկ ուտեն? դուք երբեվե տեսել եք, թե ձին ոնցա կռվում, չի ուզում իրա քուռակին տանեն, ոնցա զգում,,, ոնցա լացում մարդու նման արցունքներով... 

դուք երբեվէ սարի գլխին մի քանի ամիս ապրել էք ուլիկի հետ, սիրել էդ ուլիկին, տեսել ոնցա մեծանում, ոնցա խաղում, ինչ սիրունա իրա կյանքը... ու մեկել գալիս իրան տանում են, որ մարդկանց ստամոքսները մի քանի ժամ կուշտ լինի...  

իմ մեջ սերնա խոսում... ես ոզում եմ, որ իրանք ապրեն... իրանք իմ համար մսամթերք չեն... 




> Գիտե՞ս ինչ հետաքիր բան եմ նկատել: Եթե ես դա անեի (հարևանի կտվին կամ բակում խաղացող շնիկին ուտելն ի նկատի ունեմ), իսկ դու ոչ, իրենք տարբերությունը չէին տեսնի ու երկուսիս էլ որպես հրեշ կներկայացնեին:


էդ դու ես քեզ հրեշ զգում, ... միգուցե որովհետև սիրտ ունես.
Ես մսակերներին հրեշ չեմ համարում. Ես էլ եմ մի ժամանակ մսակեր եղել ու հրեշ չեմ եղել... 




> Որովհետև Անուկը բուսական սնունդ ա օգտագործում իրա համար: Իրան տենց ա դուր գալիս, կամ ինքը գտնում ա, որ տենց ճիշտ ա:
> 
> Իսկ ոմանք բուսակերություն են ագրեսիվ քարոզում, որ փող աշխատեն, կամ ուրիշ մեկը փող աշխատի: Պատկերացրա դու գիրք ես գրել «անմահության գաղտնիքը կամ բուսակերություն» վերնագրով: Հիմա ինչի ասես կգնաս, որ պրոպագանդան ավելի ագրեսիվ ու ինտենսիվ լինի, իսկ դրա համար պետք ա առնվազն մի քանի 100 միամիտի վաղացնես, որ փուն դաշտան ա: Իրանք քո ռեկլամը իրանց սեփական միջոցներով կանեն, առանց դա գիտակցելու:
> Աղանդ ա էլի, սովորական բրգաձև աղանդ:


հա, ճիշտա, երեվի լեոնարդո դա վինչին, սոկրատը, պլատոնը, տոլստոյը, դոստոևսկին /սաղին չնշեմ էլի, մի քանի օրա պետք դրա համար/ էլի եղել են միամիտ, խեղճ, ծուղակն ընկած աղանդավորներ  :Smile:  
ոմանք գիրք են գրում «անմահության գաղտնիքը կամ բուսակերություն» վերնագրով ու փորձում փող աշխատել....
բայց էդ փողը երբեք չի համեմատվի մսամթերքի ֆաբրիկաների տված փողի հետ... դրա համար էլ պետք է ուտել միս և օգնել, որ օրինակ Ծառուկյանը և այլոք փող աշխատեն...

----------

Ուլուանա (01.02.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Մեր ֆիմլի նկարահանումների ժամանակ ինձ բախտ վիճակվեց լինել ֆաբրիկայում... 
> ու նույնիկ եթե ձուն դաշտան չի, կամ համովա կամ չգիտեմ էլ ինչ գիտական խելացի բաներ կգրեք, կապացուցեք...
> 
> ֆաբրիկայի ձուն գիտեք ինչա?
> կիսափետուր, ծնված օրից  արև չտեսած մարմին, կես մետրանոց վանդակում երեսուն հավով կանգնած, մեկը մեկի գլխին, արհեստական կեր, խանգարված հոգեկանով մեկը մեկին կտցող հավեր... ու իրանց ածած ձուն...  
> իմ աչքերով եմ տեսել...


Փաստորեն հավերի կոմունալ անհարմարություննե՞րն են քեզ ստիպում հրաժարվել ձու ուտելուց  :Unsure:

----------

*e}|{uka* (25.01.2009), Նաիրուհի (09.10.2012), Ռուֆուս (25.01.2009)

----------


## ovsanna

> Փաստորեն հավերի կոմունալ անհարմարություննե՞րն են քեզ ստիպում հրաժարվել ձու ուտելուց


չէ... իմ խիղճն է ինձ ստիպում հրաժարվել ձու ուտելուց.... հավերին նման վիճակում տեսնելուց հետո... 
եթե ես ուտում եմ, նշանակումա էդ ֆաբրիկան նաև ինձ համարա աշխատում: Ես չեմ ուզում էդ ֆաբրիկան իմ համար էլ աշխատի... ես չեմ ուզում նպաստեմ կենդանիների էդքան դաժան ապրելու ձևին... 




> Պատկերացնում եմ, ինչքան են ճնշվում մարդու մտածողական ֆունկցիաները երկաթի նման պակասի դեպքում:


իմ երկաթը պակաս էր մսակեր վախտերս... անընդհատ տավարի կիսախաշ միս էին նշանակում  :Smile:  մեկա միշտ պակաս էր... 

իսկ հիմա... մեռնեմ խնձորի ջանիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիին~ բա ինքը կթողնի, որ իմ երկաթո պակասի?? 
բուսակեր դառնալուց հետո երկաթիս պակասության հարցերը ավտոմատ լուծվեց  :Hands Up:  ստուգվել եմ քանի - քանի անգամ  :Wink:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> չէ... իմ խիղճն է ինձ ստիպում հրաժարվել ձու ուտելուց.... հավերին նման վիճակում տեսնելուց հետո... 
> եթե ես ուտում եմ, նշանակումա էդ ֆաբրիկան նաև ինձ համարա աշխատում: Ես չեմ ուզում էդ ֆաբրիկան իմ համար էլ աշխատի... ես չեմ ուզում նպաստեմ կենդանիների էդքան դաժան ապրելու ձևին...


Օվսաննա ջան, գյուղի տնական ձու կուտե՞ս  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (25.01.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> ֆաբրիկայի ձուն գիտեք ինչա? կիսափետուր, ծնված օրից արև չտեսած մարմին, կես մետրանոց վանդակում երեսուն հավով կանգնած, մեկը մեկի գլխին, արհեստական կեր, խանգարված հոգեկանով մեկը մեկին կտցող հավեր... ու իրանց ածած ձուն... իմ աչքերով եմ տեսել...





> իմ մեջ սերնա խոսում դեպի կենդանիները... 
> դուք երբևէ եղել եք սպանդանոցում? երբեվէ տեսել եք, թե ոնց են ձիու քուռակին մորթում, ինչա թե մարդիկ երշիկ ուտեն? դուք երբեվե տեսել եք, թե ձին ոնցա կռվում, չի ուզում իրա քուռակին տանեն, ոնցա զգում,,, ոնցա լացում մարդու նման արցունքներով... 
> 
> դուք երբեվէ սարի գլխին մի քանի ամիս ապրել էք ուլիկի հետ, սիրել էդ ուլիկին, տեսել ոնցա մեծանում, ոնցա խաղում, ինչ սիրունա իրա կյանքը... ու մեկել գալիս իրան տանում են, որ մարդկանց ստամոքսները մի քանի ժամ կուշտ լինի... 
> 
> իմ մեջ սերնա խոսում... ես ոզում եմ, որ իրանք ապրեն... իրանք իմ համար մսամթերք չեն...


Երբևէ սովամահ եղած եթովպացի երեխաներ տեսե՞լ ես:

----------

Amaru (25.01.2009), Rhayader (25.01.2009), Նաիրուհի (09.10.2012)

----------


## Kuk

> հա, ճիշտա, երեվի *լ*եոնարդո *դ*ա վինչին, *ս*ոկրատը, *պ*լատոնը, *տ*ոլստոյը, *դ*ոստոևսկին /սաղին չնշեմ էլի, մի քանի օրա պետք դրա համար/ էլի եղել են միամիտ, խեղճ, ծուղակն ընկած աղանդավորներ  
> ոմանք գիրք են գրում «անմահության գաղտնիքը կամ բուսակերություն» վերնագրով ու փորձում փող աշխատել....
> բայց էդ փողը երբեք չի համեմատվի մսամթերքի ֆաբրիկաների տված փողի հետ... դրա համար էլ պետք է ուտել միս և օգնել, որ օրինակ *Ծ*առուկյանը և այլոք փող աշխատեն...


Էս նշածներս տեսնելով` արդեն անիմաստ եմ համարում նույնիսկ գրառումներդ կարդալը: Չեմ կարծում, որ պատահականություն է կամ վրիպակ:

----------

*e}|{uka* (25.01.2009), Elmo (25.01.2009), Enigmatic (25.01.2009), Երկնային (25.01.2009), Հայկօ (25.01.2009), Նաիրուհի (09.10.2012), Ռուֆուս (25.01.2009), Սամվել (25.01.2009)

----------


## ovsanna

> Էս նշածներս տեսնելով` արդեն անիմաստ եմ համարում նույնիսկ գրառումներդ կարդալը: Չեմ կարծում, որ պատահականություն է կամ վրիպակ:


դու լավ կեղտ բռնող կաշխատես...
համ էլ Հայող լեզվի դասատու  :LOL: 
իրանց մեցությունը իմ համար մեցատառ կամ պուճուրատառերով ճի չաբվում... ուփս, պուճուրատառ չեն ասում չէ? ինչքան եմ բայց ես անգռագետ  :LOL: 

համ էլ էդ էլմօյին էր, քեզ չեր, դու կարաս նաև չկարդաս  :Wink:  




> Երբևէ սովամահ եղած երթովպացի երեխաներ տեսե՞լ ես:


չեմ տեսել... ինչի?

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> չէ... իմ խիղճն է ինձ ստիպում հրաժարվել ձու ուտելուց.... հավերին նման վիճակում տեսնելուց հետո... 
> եթե ես ուտում եմ, նշանակումա էդ ֆաբրիկան նաև ինձ համարա աշխատում: Ես չեմ ուզում էդ ֆաբրիկան իմ համար էլ աշխատի... ես չեմ ուզում նպաստեմ կենդանիների էդքան դաժան ապրելու ձևին...


ՄԻ րոպե է, Հիմա եթե հավը գյուղի հավա իրա ձուն կուտե՞ս հա՞ փաստորեն…

----------


## Elmo

> հա, ճիշտա, երեվի լեոնարդո դա վինչին, սոկրատը, պլատոնը, տոլստոյը, դոստոևսկին /սաղին չնշեմ էլի, մի քանի օրա պետք դրա համար/ էլի եղել են միամիտ, խեղճ, ծուղակն ընկած աղանդավորներ
> ոմանք գիրք են գրում «անմահության գաղտնիքը կամ բուսակերություն» վերնագրով ու փորձում փող աշխատել....
> բայց էդ փողը երբեք չի համեմատվի մսամթերքի ֆաբրիկաների տված փողի հետ... դրա համար էլ պետք է ուտել միս և օգնել, որ օրինակ Ծառուկյանը և այլոք փող աշխատեն...


Գրառմոնդ մեջ 3 տարբեր սադրիչ մաս եմ տենում: Պատասխանեմ հերթվ:
1. Բոլոր հանճարները տարօրինակ են եղել և նրանց նմնավելու համար սկի էլ պարտադիր չի սնվել նրանց նման:
2. Օրինակ մեր ժամանակների լավագույն մաթեմատիկոսներից մեկը, մաթեմատիկայի 7 չլուված խնդիրներից մեկի լուծողը՝ Ալեքսանդր Պելեյմանը եղունգները չի կտրում: և ին՞չ: Սկսեմ չկտրել կարողա ես էլ խնդիրներից մեկը լուծեմ:
3. և ամենակրևորը  իմանալով ֆոռումի ընդիմադիր մթնոլորտը՝ պետք չի *ծ*առուկյանին մեջ գցել և հարցին *քաղաքական* երանգ տալ: Ես թուրքական միս էլ կուտեմ, կարևորը սոված չմնամ: Իսկ եթե սեփական երեխուն կերակրելու համար պետք լինի թշնամուց կաթ գնել, կարող ա՞ չգնես:

----------

Նաիրուհի (09.10.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

Օվսանա, ես էլ եմ սիրում իրանց: Նամանավանդ հավերի բդային ու խոզերի չալաղաջային մասերը:

Եթե դու պայքարեիր կենդանիների նկատմամբ դաժան վերաբերմունքի դեմ, կհասկանայի:
Բայց արի բոլորս հանուն կենդանիների նկատմամբ սիրո դադարենք միս ուտել, թող բոլոր մսատու հայվանները թափվեն սարերն ու սովից կամ գելերից կոտորվեն՝
*ՈՐՈՎՀԵՏԵՎ ՄԵՆՔ ՍԻՐՈՒՄ ԵՆՔ ԻՐԵՆՑ:*
Կովեր, հավեր, ոչխարներ... Կարո՞ղ են գոյատևել առանց մարդու: Խոզերը, թերևս կարողանան, չափազանց շատ են մարդու նման:

----------


## ovsanna

> Օվսաննա ջան, գյուղի տնական ձու կուտե՞ս





> ՄԻ րոպե է, Հիմա եթե հավը գյուղի հավա իրա ձուն կուտե՞ս հա՞ փաստորեն…


չեմ ուտի, ես ձու չեմ սիրում  :Smile:  բայց դա համեմատաբար շատ ավելի նորմալ երևույթա իմ ընկալմամբ




> 1. Բոլոր հանճարները տարօրինակ են եղել և նրանց նմնավելու համար սկի էլ պարտադիր չի սնվել նրանց նման:


տարօրինակ են եղել... բայց աղանդավոր չեն եղել  :Wink:  
պետք չի բուսակերներին դարձնել աղանդավոր... 




> և ամենակրևորը իմանալով ֆոռումի ընդիմադիր մթնոլորտը՝ պետք չի ծառուկյանին մեջ գցել և հարցին քաղաքական երանգ տալ: Ես թուրքական միս էլ կուտեմ, կարևորը սոված չմնամ: Իսկ եթե սեփական երեխուն կերակրելու համար պետք լինի թշնամուց կաթ գնել, կարող ա՞ չգնես:


կգնեմ իհարկե, բայց ինչի ես ծայրահեղանում? 
էստեղ խոսքը ոչ թե սովամահ լինելուց ստիպված սնվելու, այլ մեր ամենօրյա սննդակարգի մասինա 

համ էլ քաղաքանության հարցը չի, մսամթերքի բիզնեսը աշխարհի ամենամեծ բիզնեսներից մեկնա... ու քանի որ դու խոսեցիր բուսակերությամբ փող աշխատելու մասին, ես ուղղակի հիշեցրեցի, որ եթե բուսակերությունը փող աշխատելու միջոցա,,,, ուրեմն մսակերությունը.... էլ չասեմ ինչ բիզնեսա  :Smile: 




> Օվսանա, ես էլ եմ սիրում իրանց: Նամանավանդ հավերի բդային ու խոզերի չալաղաջային մասերը:


սիրում ես կեր, անուշ լինի  :Wink: 




> Բայց արի բոլորս հանուն կենդանիների նկատմամբ սիրո դադարենք միս ուտել, թող բոլոր մսատու հայվանները թափվեն սարերն ու սովից կամ գելերից կոտորվեն՝
> ՈՐՈՎՀԵՏԵՎ ՄԵՆՔ ՍԻՐՈՒՄ ԵՆՔ ԻՐԵՆՑ:


հեչ էլ պետք չի մսացու հայվաններին սարեր թափել...
կովը կաթա տալիս, կաթից շատ համով բաներ են ստանում, նյամ-նյամ
ոչխարն էլա կաթ տալիս, էն էլ շատ առողջարարա,,, ու հլա բուրդ էլա տալիս ...
իրանք առանց մարդկանց չեն կարա...???  :Think: 
իրականում մարդիկ առանց իրանց չեն կարա  :Wink:  իրականում ոչ թե գյուղացիներն են կենդանիներին պահում, այլ կենդանիներն են գյուղացիներին պահում  :Smile:

----------

Ուլուանա (01.02.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

> Հակադրելու բան ես միշտ եմ ունենում, ուղղակի ամեն գրած չի, որ հավեսիա գցում հակադրվելու


Փաստորեն, տրամաբանական բաներին չի կարելի հակադրվել, չե:



> դուք երբեվէ սարի գլխին մի քանի ամիս ապրել էք ուլիկի հետ, սիրել էդ ուլիկին, տեսել ոնցա մեծանում, ոնցա խաղում, ինչ սիրունա իրա կյանքը... ու մեկել գալիս իրան տանում են, որ մարդկանց ստամոքսները մի քանի ժամ կուշտ լինի...


Կեղտոտ, հիմար, վայրկյանը մեկ ցրվող ոչխարները, որոնք միայն ուտել, թրքել ու քնել գիտեն, միայն մի դրական գիծ ունեն. համով են:



> էդ դու ես քեզ հրեշ զգում, ... միգուցե որովհետև սիրտ ունես.
> Ես մսակերներին հրեշ չեմ համարում. Ես էլ եմ մի ժամանակ մսակեր եղել ու հրեշ չեմ եղել...


Ես բնավ ինձ հտեշ չեմ համարում: Պարզապես որ լրիվ կարդաիր, մի հատ նախշուն աղջիկ ինչ ասես մեզ չասեց, համեմելով դա նավթալինահոտ պիոներական լոզունգներով, որոնցով հիմա Սևանի թեման ա նավթալինում:



> հա, ճիշտա, երեվի լեոնարդո դա վինչին, սոկրատը, պլատոնը, տոլստոյը, դոստոևսկին /սաղին չնշեմ էլի, մի քանի օրա պետք դրա համար/ էլի եղել են միամիտ, խեղճ, ծուղակն ընկած աղանդավորներ


Դոստոևսկին հոգեկան հիվանդ էր, Սոկրատեսը՝ պեդոֆիլ: Պլատոնը լավ էլ մսակեր էր, ալիքները մի խառնի:

----------


## Kuk

> դու լավ կեղտ բռնող կաշխատես...
> համ էլ Հայող լեզվի դասատու 
> իրանց մեցությունը իմ համար մեցատառ կամ պուճուրատառերով ճի չաբվում... ուփս, պուճուրատառ չեն ասում չէ? ինչքան եմ բայց ես անգռագետ 
> 
> համ էլ էդ էլմօյին էր, քեզ չեր, դու կարաս նաև չկարդաս


Ես արդեն ընտրել եմ ինձ համար մասնագիտություն, նենց որ, քո իմացած կամ հայտնաբերած մասնագիտությունը կարող ես օգտագործել սեփական անձիդ գոյատևման համար: Ոչ ոքի մեծությունն էլ մեծատառ կամ *փոքրատառ*ով (էս բառը սովորի, կարողա պետք գա) չի չափվում (էս բառն էլ *փ*-ով ա գրվում): Հիմա ես էնքան ազատ ժամանակ ու ավելորդ նյարդեր չունեմ, որ քեզ բացատրեմ, թե ինչի համար են մարդկանց անունները գրվում մեծատառով. բաց հայոց լեզվի դպրոցական դասագիրք ու կարդա «հատուկ անուններ և հասարակ անուններ» թեման ու մի հարամի մաշտոցատառերը: Իսկ թե ում էր ուղղված գրառումը, դա ամենևին էլ դեր չի խաղում, սա ֆորում է: Կներես, բայց չեմ էլ պատրաստվում քեզ բացատրել, թե ինչի համար է ֆորումը:




> Մեր ֆիմլի նկարահանումների ժամանակ ինձ բախտ վիճակվեց լինել ֆաբրիկայում... 
> ու նույնիկ եթե ձուն դաշտան չի, կամ համովա կամ չգիտեմ էլ ինչ գիտական խելացի բաներ կգրեք, կապացուցեք...
> 
> ֆաբրիկայի ձուն գիտեք ինչա?
> կիսափետուր, ծնված օրից արև չտեսած մարմին, կես մետրանոց վանդակում երեսուն հավով կանգնած, մեկը մեկի գլխին, արհեստական կեր, խանգարված հոգեկանով մեկը մեկին կտցող հավեր... ու իրանց ածած ձուն... 
> իմ աչքերով եմ տեսել...


Կասե՞ս, թե ինչ կապ ունի ածող հավի հոգեկան կարգավիճակը նրա ածած ձվի հետ:

----------

Նաիրուհի (09.10.2012)

----------


## Elmo

> էստեղ խոսքը ոչ թե սովամահ լինելուց ստիպված սնվելու, այլ մեր ամենօրյա սննդակարգի մասինա


Ամենօրյա միսը կարաս ծառուկյանից էլ չգնես: Ի միջայլոց ես չգիտեմ, էդ ո՞ր հավաբուծարանն ա ծառուկյանին պատկանում:
Մնացաը Rhayader -ը պատասխանել ա: Բան չեմ ավելացնում:

----------


## Rhayader

> հեչ էլ պետք չի մսացու հայվաններին սարեր թափել...
> կովը կաթա տալիս, կաթից շատ համով բաներ են ստանում, նյամ-նյամ
> ոչխարն էլա կաթ տալիս, էն էլ շատ առողջարարա,,, ու հլա բուրդ էլա տալիս ...
> իրանք առանց մարդկանց չեն կարա...??? 
> իրականում մարդիկ առանց իրանց չեն կարա  իրականում ոչ թե գյուղացիներն են կենդանիներին պահում, այլ կենդանիներն են գյուղացիներին պահում


Իսկ դու տեսե՞լ ես, ոնց են խեղճ, բառաչող հորթուկից մորը կտրում, որ կթեն, երբ հորթուկը սովամահ ա լինում (ցինիզմից աչքերս արցունքակալեցին): Ոչխարի ամեն ինչը բացի մսից գարշահոտ ա: Նամանավանդ կաթն ու պանիրը:

Մայաների մշակույթը յոլա ա գնացել առանց տնական կենդանիների: Գյուղացիներ էլ ունեին: Իսկ ոչխար՝ չէ:
Լավ, վսյո: Արդեն անիմաստ ա խոսելը:
Հետաքրքիր ա, էսխան կռիվ ու վիրավորանք եղավ, ոչ մեկի խելքը չի՞ կտրում թեման փակել:

----------


## ivy

> Հետաքրքիր ա, էսխան կռիվ ու վիրավորանք եղավ, ոչ մեկի խելքը չի՞ կտրում թեման փակել:


Թեման փակել պետք չի: Վեճը առողջ երևույթ է: Իսկ վիրավորական գրառումները ջնջվում են մոդերատորների կողմից:
Եթե քո կողմից թեման փակ է, դա ուրիշ հարց, բայց կան մարդիկ, ովքեր դեռ կուզենան խոսել բուսակերության թեմայով:

----------

ovsanna (25.01.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

Կարելի ա դիետաներ, օրինակ քննարկել որ օրգանիզմը չհյուծվի բուսակերության ժամանակ: Շատ ավելի օգտակար կլինի, քան միս ուտողներին տարբեր անուններ կպցնելը:

----------

Amaru (25.01.2009), Annushka (27.01.2009), Elmo (26.01.2009), ivy (25.01.2009), Հայկօ (26.01.2009), Նաիրուհի (09.10.2012), Վարպետ (25.01.2009)

----------


## ovsanna

> էնքան ազատ ժամանակ ու ավելորդ նյարդեր չունեմ, որ քեզ բացատրեմ,


վայ ափսոս... իմ հույսն էլ դու էիր... 




> Կասե՞ս, թե ինչ կապ ունի ածող հավի հոգեկան կարգավիճակը նրա ածած ձվի հետ:


հավն ինքն իրանից անկախ ձու չի ածում, իրա էդ վիճակը ազդումա ձվի վրա... հետեվաբար և փոխանցվումա ուտողին... 




> Ամենօրյա միսը կարաս ծառուկյանից էլ չգնես: Ի միջայլոց ես չգիտեմ, էդ ո՞ր հավաբուծարանն ա ծառուկյանին պատկանում:


ինչի ես տենց ֆիքսվել ծառուկըանի վրա? դա ուղղակի օրինակ էր, կարայի գրել փաշինյան, ջրբաշյան կամ էլ կնյազյան... օբյեկտի մասին չէի խոսում ես, այլ երևույթի
համ էլ ես չեմ ասել ֆաբրիկան ծառուկյանինն էր




> Իսկ դու տեսե՞լ ես, ոնց են խեղճ, բառաչող հորթուկից մորը կտրում, որ կթեն, երբ հորթուկը սովամահ ա լինում


տեսել եմ, ու? 




> Ոչխարի ամեն ինչը բացի մսից գարշահոտ ա: Նամանավանդ կաթն ու պանիրը:


բռռռռ, բա միսը ինչ գարշահոտա  :Bad:  նույնիսկ մսակեր ժամանակ զզվում էի ոչխարի մսի հոտից




> Հետաքրքիր ա, էսխան կռիվ ու վիրավորանք եղավ, ոչ մեկի խելքը չի՞ կտրում թեման փակել:


ստեղ կռվող կա? կամ էլ թեման փակելը որի հետ ես?
նենց տպավորությունա, ոնց որ ես մտել եմ "ԻՆՉՊԵՍ ՀԱՄԵՄԵԼ ԽՈԶԻ ԲՈՒԴԸ" թեմայի տակ ու սկսել եմ բուսակերություն քննարկել  :Cool:  

կարծեմ էս "բւսակերություն" բաժինը հենց նրա համարա ստեղծված, որ բուսակերները կիսվեն իրենց փորձով, գիտելիքներով, զգացողություններով, և ում հետաքրքիր է մասնակցի, քննարկի... 
իսկ ով նյարդայնանումա, կամ վիրավորվումա, պարտադիր չի իրա ժամանակը, էներգիան ու տրամադրությունը ծախսի ու մտնի այս թեման 
օրինակ դու ռայդեռ յան, ինչի չես թեմա բացում մսի համով ու օգտակար կողմերի մասին,,, ու քննարկեք իրար հետ, մի կռվեք ու մի վիրավորվեք
խոստանում եմ, որ էդ թեմայի տակ ոչինչ չեմ գրի

----------


## ovsanna

ժողովուրդ, իմ համար շատ ուրախալի փաստ եմ ուզում ասել
հայերը սկսել են ավելի քիչ միս ուտել  :Hands Up:  

մեր ֆիլմի մեջ կենդանիների սպանդի հատված կա, ու չենք կարողանում նկարահանել: Որ կոմբինատ գնում ենք, բոլորը բողոքում են, որ միսը չի վաճառվում, իրենք էլ չեն մորթում: Գյուղացիներն էլ են բողոքում, որ մարդիկ միս չեն առնում, խոզը մորթում են ու չի վաճառվում  :Hands Up:  
շուկայի կետերում էլ բողոքում են, որ միսը չի վաճառվում, ստիպված ահագինը թափում են... 

ես շատ երջանիկ եմ  :Blush: 
ինչքան քիչ վաճառվի, էնքան քիչ կմորթեն

----------


## Kuk

> ժողովուրդ, իմ համար շատ ուրախալի փաստ եմ ուզում ասել
> հայերը սկսել են ավելի քիչ միս ուտել  
> 
> մեր ֆիլմի մեջ կենդանիների սպանդի հատված կա, ու չենք կարողանում նկարահանել: Որ կոմբինատ գնում ենք, բոլորը բողոքում են, որ միսը չի վաճառվում, իրենք էլ չեն մորթում: Գյուղացիներն էլ են բողոքում, որ մարդիկ միս չեն առնում, խոզը մորթում են ու չի վաճառվում  
> շուկայի կետերում էլ բողոքում են, որ միսը չի վաճառվում, ստիպված ահագինը թափում են... 
> 
> ես շատ երջանիկ եմ


Ու գոնե գիտե՞ս պատճառը, թե՞ չի էլ հետաքրքրում:

----------


## Elmo

> ժողովուրդ, իմ համար շատ ուրախալի փաստ եմ ուզում ասել
> հայերը սկսել են ավելի քիչ միս ուտել


Հա այլ երկրից բերած էժան միսն են առնում: Տեղականը թանկ ա:

----------


## ihusik

Ես օրինակ բացի բուսական սննդից նաև շատ այլ բաներ եմ ուտում. օրինակ կաթից պատրաստված տարբեր մթերքներ, ձու, մեղր... բայց հանգիստ եմ տանում, որ նման մարդկանց նաև ինձ անվանում են բուսակեր ու չեմ հասկանում ինչու՞ են այդպես վատ ընդունում ու նույնիսկ վախեցնում (հիմա հավես չունեմ ուղղակի հետո կվախենամ էլի հա՞ :Wink:  ) որ նրանց, ովքեր միս են ուտում ու բնականաբար նաև այլ բուսական ծագում ունեցող սնունդ անվանենք մսակեր։ Լավ համամիտ եմ չեմ անվանի մենակ ասենք դուք որ մեզ դիմում եք ասում եք բուսակեր, մտածեք միահամուռ կերպով մի տերմին ստեղծեք որ կարողանանք դիմելու դեպքում մեր ընդիմախոսներին այդ անվամբ կոչենք. քանի դեռ չեք մտածել ու մի կոնկրետ տերմին առաջարկել կներեք այդպես պետք է դիմեմ։ Այլապես ես էլ կասեմ մեզ բուսակեր մի ասեք մի թազա տերմին պետք է որոշենք բուսակերը վիրավորական է։

Հիմա միշտ կրկնվող այն միտքը, թե մենք խուսափում ենք կոնկրետ հարցի պատասխանելու չնայած գուցե ուշադիր չեմ եղել կամ տեղին չեմ գտել պատասխանելու. այժմ հուսով եմ լսել կոնկրետ հարց այս թեմայի հետ կապված և քննարկումը շարունակել առանց լարվածության ու վիրավորանքի կամ ծաղրի։
Հարցը...

----------


## Jarre

Այս բաժնից շատ գրառումներ կարդացի։  Լինել բուսակեր, թե ոչ դա մարդու ընտրությունն է։  Եթե անհատը չի ցանկանում դառնալ բուսակեր, միևնույն է չես կարող համոզել։  Իսկ եթե արդեն բուսակեր է, ապա բնականաբար համոզվել է, որ դա լավագույն սնվելու ձևն է, և նրան էլ չես համոզի, որ չլինի բուսակեր :Smile: 

Երբ ես սկսեցի զբաղվել Բուբնովսկիի մարմնամարզությամբ, իմ ինքնազգացողությունն այնքան էր լավացել, որ ես բոլոր ծանոթ-անծանոթներին պատմում էի դրա մասին։  Իմ համար կյանքը առանց դրա անհնար էր թվում և ես ուզում էի, որ շատերը իմանային և ավելի առողջ ապրեին։  Երևի նույն զգացումը ունեն այն մարդիկ ովքեր բուսակեր են (հուսով եմ այս տերմինով ոչ մեկին չեմ վիրավորում :Jpit:   Վստահ եմ, որ նրանք այդ լավ մտադրությունից դրդված են գրում։

Ես ինքս բուսակեր չեմ, բայց միանշանակ կարող եմ ասել, որ ինձ շատ ավելի լավ եմ զգում, երբ միս չեմ ուտում և օգտագործում եմ ավելի շատ միրգ-բանջարեղեն։  Ես կողմ եմ բուսակերությանը, բայց դրա հետ մեկտեղ դեմ եմ ոչ բուսակերներին քննադատելուն։  Եվ պետք չէ ապացուցել, որ միս ուտելը մեղք է, կամ որ չուտելը՝ բուսակեր լինեը՝ անգրագիտություն է։  Սա մեղքի կամ անգրագիտության հարց չէ, այլ անձնական նախապատվության։

----------

Annushka (26.01.2009), Ռուֆուս (26.01.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Այս բաժնից շատ գրառումներ կարդացի։ Լինել բուսակեր, թե ոչ դա մարդու ընտրությունն է։ Եթե անհատը չի ցանկանում դառնալ բուսակեր, միևնույն է չես կարող համոզել։ Իսկ եթե արդեն բուսակեր է, ապա բնականաբար համոզվել է, որ դա լավագույն սնվելու ձևն է, և նրան էլ չես համոզի, որ չլինի բուսակեր


Ես գիտեմ դեպքեր, որ մսակերը դարձել է բուսակեր, և գիտեմ դեպքեր, որ բուսակերը դարձել է մսակեր: Առաջին անցումը հիմնականում գաղափարական դաշտում է, երկրորդ անցումը բուսակերային կենցաղին չդիմանալու արդյունք:

----------

Jarre (26.01.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> տարօրինակ են եղել... բայց աղանդավոր չեն եղել պետք չի բուսակերներին դարձնել աղանդավոր...


Հետաքրքիր համեմատություն էր: Նկատիր՝ բուսակերներին ոչ ոք աղանդավոր չի «դարձնում». ընդհակառակը՝ գրառումների մեծամասնության մեջ առկա է այն միտքը, որ դիմացինիդ ընտրությունը հարկավոր է հարգել՝ լինի դա բուսակերությունը, թե ուրիշ բան: Սակայն այս թեմայում այսքան հոսած ջրերի առիթ դարձած գրառումների հեղինակ-բուսակերների մեծամասնությունն ունի աղանդավորին հատուկ բոլոր բնութագրերը, ինչպես, օրինակ.

*1.* Մոլեռանդություն
*2.* Դիմացինին ամեն գնով «դարձի բերելու» նկրտում
*3.* Սեփական տեսակետից զատ այլ ճշմարտության՝ թեկուզ տեսական գոյությունը ընդունելու անընդունակություն
*4.* Պարզ ճշմարտությունների անտեսում և մանր իրականությունների ուռճացում՝ մինչև աստղաբաշխական մասշտաբներ
*5.* Անհանդուրժողականություն
*6.* Եվ այլն

Կրկնեմ. բուսակերությունն ինքնին ամենևին էլ արատ չէ, ինչպես որ ո՛չ բուսակերների մտածելակերպն է արատավոր, ո՛չ էլ իրենք՝ բուսակերներն են սխալ կամ շփոթմունքի մեջ: Սակայն արատավոր և անընդունելի են բնավորության՝ վերոհիշյալ մի քանի գծերը և դրանցով կուրորեն առաջնորդվելը: Չափը լավ բան է, կարծրացած սահմանները՝ ոչ:




> հավն ինքն իրանից անկախ ձու չի ածում, իրա էդ վիճակը ազդումա ձվի վրա... հետեվաբար և փոխանցվումա ուտողին...


Գիտաֆանտաստիկ բնույթի մտքերին գերադասում եմ պատասխանել «*Ո՞վ է սպանել Քենեդուն, ՉԹՕ՞-ն, թե՞ սանտակլաուսը*» թեմայում:

----------

Annushka (26.01.2009), Chuk (26.01.2009), Elmo (26.01.2009), Rhayader (26.01.2009), Նաիրուհի (09.10.2012), Ռուֆուս (26.01.2009), Վարպետ (26.01.2009), Քամի (26.01.2009)

----------


## ihusik

*Հայկօ* համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ, միայն թե ուշադիր կարդա բուսակերների ընդիմադիր կողմի (էն տերմինից խուսափում եմ քանի դեռ նոր բան չեք մտածել էլի :Wink:  ) գրառումներն ու արդարացի պատասխանի. նշածդ աղանդավորներին հատուկ 6 բնութագրերն ավելի չե՞ն համապատասխանում նրանց նաև։ Վստահ եմ ուշադիր կարդալու դեպքում դրական կլինի պատասխանը։ Այնպես որ այստեղ բուսակեր թե նրա ընդիմախոս լինելու մեջ չէ հարցն ուղղակի դու լինելով ոչ բուսակեր օգտվում ես նշածդ 6 բնութագրերից մի քանիսից ու մեղադրում դիմացի կողմին։

Մի բան մտածեք էն տերմինի փոխարեն էլ էսպես չեմ կարող գրել :Hands Up: 

Իմիջիայլոց դեռ սպասում եմ այն հարցերին, որոնց չգիտեմ ինչի չէին պատասխանում բուսակերները։ Թե՞ հարց չկա։

----------


## ovsanna

> Հետաքրքիր համեմատություն էր: Նկատիր՝ բուսակերներին ոչ ոք աղանդավոր չի «դարձնում».


իմ վերոհիշյալ գրվածը ուղղված էր կոնկրետ մարդու, որը հայտարարեց, որ բուսակերությունը բրգաձև աղանդ է.... և իմ այդ գրածը ես հենց տվյալ մարդուն էլ ուղղել էի, ոչ թե քեզ ու մյուսներին




> Սակայն այս թեմայում այսքան հոսած ջրերի առիթ դարձած գրառումների հեղինակ-բուսակերների մեծամասնությունն ունի աղանդավորին հատուկ բոլոր բնութագրերը, ինչպես, օրինակ.
> 
> 1. Մոլեռանդություն
> 2. Դիմացինին ամեն գնով «դարձի բերելու» նկրտում
> 3. Սեփական տեսակետից զատ այլ ճշմարտության՝ թեկուզ տեսական գոյությունը ընդունելու անընդունակություն
> 4. Պարզ ճշմարտությունների անտեսում և մանր իրականությունների ուռճացում՝ մինչև աստղաբաշխական մասշտաբներ
> 5. Անհանդուրժողականություն
> 6. Եվ այլն


չգիտեմ ինչու եք էդպես տեսնում, բայց փաստա, որ ես մտա, գրեցի մի քանի բառանոց նախադասություն, իմ ունեցած ինֆորմացիան ձվի մասին... ինչը պիտի որ շատ նորմալ լիներ "բուսակերություն" վերնագրով թեմայի տակ... 
ու հաջորդ անգամ մտա ու տեսա, որ բոլորը, ով ինչքան ուժ ունի հարձակվելա գրածիս վրա, քննադատում են, փորձում գրածս սխալ հանեն: Էլ աղանդավոր սարքեցիք, էլ երկաթի պակասություն ունեցող, էլ անգրագետ, էլ բուսակերությամբ փող աշխատող... էլ չգիտեմ ինչեր...  :Smile: 

ու բոլորի գրածները կարդալով հարցա առաջանում, թե էդ քո վերը նշած հատկանիշները ում համար են ավելի հատկանշական...

----------


## ovsanna

ու գիտեք մենակ էս ֆորումում չի տենց...
հայաստանում շատ են լարված բուսակերների նկատմամբ... ու դա պետք է ուղղել
անընդհատ աջից ձախից լսում եմ "դուք ձեզ ավելի բարիի տեղ եք դրել, կարծրացած եք, բռնանում եք"....

բայց ես ուր գնում եմ, որտեղ մսեղեն են հյուրասիրում, ինքս երբեվէ բուսակերության թեմա չեմ բացել, ուղղակի ասում եմ "մերսի չեմ ուզում", ու գնաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաց....

բոլորը իրանց թեմաները թողած անցնում են բուսակերության ու բուսակերների քննադատության "դուք ձեզ առանձնացնում եք. ձեզ թվումա դուք հատուկ եք".... մեկել սկսում են միտումնավոր "ես խոզին սիրում եմ բդի տեսքով, խեխճ հավիկ, դե լավ ես գնամ միս ուտեմ"...

բուսակերները իրանք չեն իրանց առանձնացնում շրջապատից, շրջապատնա իրանց առանձնացնում....

----------

Ուլուանա (01.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> ու գիտեք մենակ էս ֆորումում չի տենց...
> հայաստանում շատ են լարված բուսակերների նկատմամբ... ու դա պետք է ուղղել
> անընդհատ աջից ձախից լսում եմ "դուք ձեզ ավելի բարիի տեղ եք դրել, կարծրացած եք, բռնանում եք"....


Հարգելի ovsanna, ոչ մեկը, բացարձակապես ոչ մեկը լարված չէ բուսակերների դեմ: Լարվում են որոշ տիպի պնդումների դեմ, որոնք ասվում են բավական ագրեսիվ կերպով, առարկություն չընդունող տեսքով և հաճախ վիրավորական ձևակերպումներով: Այնպես որ մեղադրելուց առաջ լավ կլիներ վերլուծել սեփական խոսքը: Մասնավորապես հենց այս գրառումդ իր բնույթով սադրիչ է, քանզի որոշակի մեղադրանքների պաշար է հասցեավորում ոչ բուսակերներին:

----------

Annushka (26.01.2009), Rhayader (26.01.2009), Վարպետ (26.01.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

> Հարգելի ovsanna, ոչ մեկը, բացարձակապես ոչ մեկը լարված չէ բուսակերների դեմ: Լարվում են որոշ տիպի պնդումների դեմ, որոնք ասվում են բավական ագրեսիվ կերպով, առարկություն չընդունող տեսքով և հաճախ վիրավորական ձևակերպումներով: Այնպես որ մեղադրելուց առաջ լավ կլիներ վերլուծել սեփական խոսքը: Մասնավորապես հենց այս գրառումդ իր բնույթով սադրիչ է, քանզի որոշակի մեղադրանքների պաշար է հասցեավորում ոչ բուսակերներին:


Ասածս հենց այդ է: Ամբողջ ընթացքում նշել եմ, որ շատ մարդիկ կան, որ բուսակեր են, ու հանգիստ իրենց համար ապրում են, ուտում ն իրնց բուսական սնունդը, ուրիշների վրա ոչ մի գաղափարական բռնություն չեն գործադրում: Այդպիսի մարդկանց բուսակեր լինելը եթե երջանկացնում է, կամ առողջացնում, ապա ես ավլի, քան ուրախ են, որ նրանք բուսակեր են:

----------

Հայկօ (26.01.2009), Նաիրուհի (09.10.2012), Վարպետ (26.01.2009)

----------


## Վարպետ

> Հարգելի ovsanna, ոչ մեկը, բացարձակապես ոչ մեկը լարված չէ բուսակերների դեմ: Լարվում են որոշ տիպի պնդումների դեմ, որոնք ասվում են բավական ագրեսիվ կերպով, առարկություն չընդունող տեսքով և հաճախ վիրավորական ձևակերպումներով: Այնպես որ մեղադրելուց առաջ լավ կլիներ վերլուծել սեփական խոսքը: Մասնավորապես հենց այս գրառումդ իր բնույթով սադրիչ է, քանզի որոշակի մեղադրանքների պաշար է հասցեավորում ոչ բուսակերներին:





> Ասածս հենց այդ է: Ամբողջ ընթացքում նշել եմ, որ շատ մարդիկ կան, որ բուսակեր են, ու հանգիստ իրենց համար ապրում են, ուտում ն իրնց բուսական սնունդը, ուրիշների վրա ոչ մի գաղափարական բռնություն չեն գործադրում: Այդպիսի մարդկանց բուսակեր լինելը եթե երջանկացնում է, կամ առողջացնում, ապա ես ավլի, քան ուրախ են, որ նրանք բուսակեր են:


Ես ընդամենը ավելացնեմ այն, որ դժվար է լավ տրամադրվածություն պահպանել այն մարդու նկատմամբ, որը քեզ անվանում է ագրեսիվ, գիշատիչ և սպանանող (մարդասպան բառը չեմ օգտագործում, բայց հասկացիր` убийца): Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է բուսակերներին ընդհանրապես, ապա այդպիսին լինելն իրենց իրավունքն է և կոնկրետ իմ մասով չի ազդում նրանցից շատերի նկատմամբ իմ ունեցած դրական վերաբերմունքի վրա: Բուսակերներ կան, որոնց ես շատ հարգում ու սիրում եմ: Զորօրինակ հենց ֆորումից` Ուլուբաբյանների ընտանիքը:

----------

Ariadna (26.01.2009), Elmo (26.01.2009), Rhayader (26.01.2009), Նաիրուհի (09.10.2012)

----------


## ovsanna

> Հարգելի ovsanna, ոչ մեկը, բացարձակապես ոչ մեկը լարված չէ բուսակերների դեմ: Լարվում են որոշ տիպի պնդումների դեմ, որոնք ասվում են բավական ագրեսիվ կերպով, առարկություն չընդունող տեսքով և հաճախ վիրավորական ձևակերպումներով:


Հարգելի Չուկ... ես մտա, գրեցի իմ կարծիքը ձվի մասին առանց որևէ մեկին վիրավորելու ... միայն ձվի մասին... թե ինչա իրենից ներկայացնում ձուն իմ ունեցած ինֆորմացիայի համաձայն... 
ու ամեն կողմից նենց հարձակվեցին... ու ինչ ասես չհանեցին

համոզված եմ ցանկացած կողքի մարդ կարդա գրածները, հաստատ չի ասի, որ լարվածը կամ վիրավորողը ես եմ...

ես իմ անձնական վիրավորանքի մասին չեմ խոսում, ես օտար մարդկանցից չեմ նեղանում: Ես խոսում եմ երևույթի մասին, որը դուք կարծես թե ճիշտ չեք ընկալում...
նենց տպավորությունա, կարծես ագրեսիան, լարվածությունը, վիրավորելը միայն բուսակերների մենաշնորհնա...

----------


## Վարպետ

> մի բան հաստատ կարամ ասել, ես ոչ մի միս ուտողի ես չեմ վիրավորել... երեևի բոլոր գրածներս չես կարդացել...  
> իսկ ինձ մեկ օրվա մեջ ինչ ասես որ չհանեցին
> 
> հիմա դուք ասում եք, որ իբր տենց բան չկա, բայց շատերի գրածները հակառակնա ապացուցում:
> 
> Ես իմ անձի վիրավորանքների մասին չեմ խոսում, ես անծանոթներից չեմ նեղանում: 
> Պարզապես միգուցե դա իսկապես էդպեսա? ինչի չեք ուզում ընդունել, որ դուք էլ կարող եք վիրավորել ու ագրեսիա ցուցաբերել?
> թե դա մենակ բուսակերների մենաշնորհնա?


Իհարկե կարող ենք? Ով ասաց` չենք կարող? Բայց ով ու որտեղ ա ագրեսիա ցուցաբերել, եթե չհաշվենք վերաբերմունքի ադեկվատությունը? Դու փսխուքի նշան ես դնում ու հիմարություն գրում այն նույն ձվի մասին, որը ես ուտում եմ: Բա գոնե չասեմ` հիմարություն ես գրել? :Smile:

----------

Քամի (26.01.2009)

----------


## impression

> մի բան հաստատ կարամ ասել, ես ոչ մի միս ուտողի ես չեմ վիրավորել... երեևի բոլոր գրածներս չես կարդացել...  
> իսկ ինձ մեկ օրվա մեջ ինչ ասես որ չհանեցին
> 
> հիմա դուք ասում եք, որ իբր տենց բան չկա, բայց շատերի գրածները հակառակնա ապացուցում:
> 
> Ես իմ անձի վիրավորանքների մասին չեմ խոսում, ես անծանոթներից չեմ նեղանում: 
> Պարզապես միգուցե դա իսկապես էդպեսա? ինչի չեք ուզում ընդունել, որ դուք էլ կարող եք վիրավորել ու ագրեսիա ցուցաբերել?
> թե դա մենակ բուսակերների մենաշնորհնա?


ոչ մի բանի մոլությունը լավ չի
դու մոլի կերպով պրոպագանդում ես գոնե ինձ համար անհասկանալի ու անընդունելի բաներ
ականջներդ փակում ես մնացածների ասածների դեմ
էստեղ ճիշտ կամ սխալ լինել չի կարող. ապրելակերպ ա ու մարդու ընտրություն
հարցը պրոպագանդայի էն տարբերակի մեջ ա, որ դու ես տանում
հարցը տարրական շփման մեջ ա
հարցը դիմացինին հարգելու մեջ ա` անկախ նրանից` ինքը քեզ նման ա թե ոչ

----------

Վարպետ (26.01.2009), Քամի (26.01.2009)

----------


## ovsanna

> ոչ մի բանի մոլությունը լավ չի
> դու մոլի կերպով պրոպագանդում ես գոնե ինձ համար անհասկանալի ու անընդունելի բաներ


շատ եմ խնդրում copy-paste անել իմ գրածներից այնպիսի հատվածներ, որտես ես պրոպագանդում եմ բուսակերություն, այն էլ մոլի ձևով... 




> հարցը դիմացինին հարգելու մեջ ա` անկախ նրանից` ինքը քեզ նման ա թե ոչ


իմ գրածների մեջ չկա որևէ անդամի վիրավորող որևէ բառ /եթե գտնես, դա էլ կարող ես copy-paste անել /... բայց իմ հասցեին մի օրվա մեջ բավականին հնչեցին... 
էնպես որ դուք հարգանք եք պահանջում առանց ինքներդ հարգանք ցուցաբերելու

----------


## impression

օվսաննա, հենց միայն զզվանք արտահայտող սմայլիկը ձվի կողքին արդեն հարգանքի իսպառ բացակայության արտահայտում ա բոլոր նրանց հասցեին, ովքեր հաճույքով ուտում են այն
մնացած բաներում խորանալու կարիք չեմ տեսնում, որտև ոնց հասկանում եմ, անօգուտ ա

----------


## ovsanna

> օվսաննա, հենց միայն զզվանք արտահայտող սմայլիկը ձվի կողքին արդեն հարգանքի իսպառ բացակայության արտահայտում ա բոլոր նրանց հասցեին, ովքեր հաճույքով ուտում են այն


բայց ես արտահայտում եմ իմ սեփեկան զզվանքը: Նույն կերպ ինձ մոտ շատերն ասել են, որ օրինակ զզվում են պանիրից, կամ կաթից
կամ օրինակ ռայդեռն ասեց, որ իր համար ոչխարի կաթն ու պանիրը գարշահոտությունա, չնայած որ ես շատ եմ սիրում երկուսն էլ

բայց երբ մարդ ինչ որ ուտելիքից զզվումա ու ասումա էդ մասին, ես դա չեմ ընկալում որպես անձնական վիրավորանք

----------


## Annushka

> շատ եմ խնդրում copy-paste անել իմ գրածներից այնպիսի հատվածներ, որտես ես պրոպագանդում եմ բուսակերություն, այն էլ մոլի ձևով... 
>     իմ գրածների մեջ չկա որևէ անդամի վիրավորող որևէ բառ /եթե գտնես, դա էլ կարող ես copy-paste անել /... բայց իմ հասցեին մի օրվա մեջ բավականին հնչեցին... 
> էնպես որ դուք հարգանք եք պահանջում առանց ինքներդ հարգանք ցուցաբերելու


Դու երևի մոռանում ես, որ այդ դու էիր, ով , օրինակ, հավի ձվի մասին  անհիմն ու անգրագետ ինֆորմացիա էր տեղադրել..  Դու , հենց դու ես առաջինը վիրավորական բան գրել այն սննդամթերքի մասին, որը ուտում են ոչ բացարձակ բուսակեր մարդիկ /և,  ի միջիայլոց, նաև որոշ բուսակերներ/: Ավելին, դու գրում ես անհիմն ու հիմար բաներ, որ չունեն ոչ մի բժշկական և գիտական իմաստ, ինչը խիստ բացասական ազդեցություն ու տպավորություն է թողնում քո գիտելիքների մասին ընդհանրապես: Լավ  կլինե՞ր արդյոք, որ մենք գրեինք թե որքան զզվելի է ամեն օր միայն սպանախ ու գազար ուտել և տառապել ավիտամինոզից, չստանալով այն վիտամիններն ու էլեմենտները, որոնք միմիայն մսի մեջ են պարունակվում և կենդանական ծագում ունեն, և մարդն առանց դրանց որոշակի հիվանդություններ է ստանում: Կամ նկարագրեինք այն բուսակերներին, որոնք ուղղակիորեն  հյուծված և թույլ տեսք ունեն, նայում ես նրանց, ու նկատում, որ ահավոր նիհար են, վախենալու աստիճան, ատամները իրարից հեռացած, աչքերի տակը կապտած, ստամոքսի հերը անիծված, և այլն, և այլն... բայց մենք չենք անում դա, չենք գրում օրգանիզմի վրա բուսակերության  անվերադարձ նվասների մասին: Կարող եմ մասնավորեցնել, եթե ցանկանում ես: Որքան էլ պնդեք, թե այ օրինակ լոբին և սունկը, կամ այլ մթերքներ կարող են լիովին փոխարինել մսին, դա այդպես չէ, և դա ասում են հենց բժիշկները: Ճիշտ է, պետք չէ չարաշահել միսը, Ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես և կաղամբը կամ գազարը, բայց և կտրականապես հրաժարվել դրանից: Իսկ եթե, այնուամենայնիվ, դու ընտրել ես այդ ուղին և ապրելակերպը,ապա պետք չէ զզվեցնել նրանց, ով ժամանակ առ ժամանակ նաև կենդանական ծագման սննունդ և միս է գործածում: Լա՞վ:

----------

Ariadna (26.01.2009), Նաիրուհի (09.10.2012)

----------


## Second Chance

Լավ եկեք վերջ տանք այս վիրավորանքախառը վիճաբանությունը :Wink: 
Օվսաննա ջան մի նեղացի , էստեղ անձամբ քեզ կարծում եմ ոչ ոք չի ուզում վիրավորի : Ճիշտ է բոլորը կենտրոնացան քո դրաց զզվելու սմայլիկի վրա, չնայած որ *ինչ չես սիորւմ ուտել* թեման ողողված է այդ սմայլիկով ու ոչ ոք ոնցվոր թէ չի վիրավորվում: 

Բուսակերությունը լավ բան է / իմ կարծիքով/: Բայց ծայրահեղությունների մեջ ընկնել պետք չի :Wink:  ասենք ավելի ճոխացնել, զզվանք առաջացնել մարդու մոտ տվյալ սննդամթերքի հանդեպ, որովհետև դրանք արհեստական բաներ են: Երբ մի ֆոռումում ես կարդացի ձվի մասին  սարսափելի զարմացա, բայց այդ նկարները որ տեղադրված էին ազդեցին ինձ վրա ու ես քանի օր չէի կարողանում ձու ուտել անընդհատ ինձ թվում էր / չնայած որ ես գիտեի այդպես չէ/ թե ես ճուտ եմ ուտում: Դրա համար էլ ես հակափաստարկ գտա ու տեղադրեցի այստեղ: 
Բուսակերների պրոբլեմը կարծում եմ հենց դրանում է/ոչ բոլորի/ , որ ամենինչ բարդացնում են, փորձում են մարդու հոգեբանության վրա ազդել ոչ ճիշտ ճանապարհով ու դա է ջղայնացնում, ոնց ասեմ պետք չի թացը չորի հետ խառնել: Եթե առաջնորդվենք միայն պարզ փաստարկներով ավելի լավ կնկալվի :Smile:

----------

Նաիրուհի (09.10.2012), Ուլուանա (01.02.2009)

----------


## ihusik

> Դու երևի մոռանում ես, որ այդ դու էիր, ով , օրինակ, հավի ձվի մասին  անհիմն ու անգրագետ ինֆորմացիա էր տեղադրել..  Դու , հենց դու ես առաջինը վիրավորական բան գրել այն սննդամթերքի մասին, որը ուտում են ոչ բացարձակ բուսակեր մարդիկ /և,  ի միջիայլոց, նաև որոշ բուսակերներ/: Ավելին, դու գրում ես անհիմն ու հիմար բաներ, որ չունեն ոչ մի բժշկական և գիտական իմաստ, ինչը խիստ բացասական ազդեցություն ու տպավորություն է թողնում քո գիտելիքների մասին ընդհանրապես: Լավ  կլինե՞ր արդյոք, որ մենք գրեինք թե որքան զզվելի է ամեն օր միայն սպանախ ու գազար ուտել և տառապել ավիտամինոզից, չստանալով այն վիտամիններն ու էլեմենտները, որոնք միմիայն մսի մեջ են պարունակվում և կենդանական ծագում ունեն, և մարդն առանց դրանց որոշակի հիվանդություններ է ստանում: Կամ նկարագրեինք այն բուսակերներին, որոնք ուղղակիորեն  հյուծված և թույլ տեսք ունեն, նայում ես նրանց, ու նկատում, որ ահավոր նիհար են, վախենալու աստիճան, ատամները իրարից հեռացած, աչքերի տակը կապտած, ստամոքսի հերը անիծված, և այլն, և այլն... բայց մենք չենք անում դա, չենք գրում օրգանիզմի վրա բուսակերության  անվերադարձ նվասների մասին: Կարող եմ մասնավորեցնել, եթե ցանկանում ես: Որքան էլ պնդեք, թե այ օրինակ լոբին և սունկը, կամ այլ մթերքներ կարող են լիովին փոխարինել մսին, դա այդպես չէ, և դա ասում են հենց բժիշկները: Ճիշտ է, պետք չէ չարաշահել միսը, Ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես և կաղամբը կամ գազարը, բայց և կտրականապես հրաժարվել դրանից: Իսկ եթե, այնուամենայնիվ, դու ընտրել ես այդ ուղին և ապրելակերպը,ապա պետք չէ զզվեցնել նրանց, ով ժամանակ առ ժամանակ նաև կենդանական ծագման սննունդ և միս է գործածում: Լա՞վ:


*Կարծում եմ ժամանակն է վերջ տալ վիրավորելուն*

Բժիշկների մասին ասեմ, որ այն բժիշկն որ միս է ուտում բնականաբար ասում է, որ միսն անհրաժեշտ է, իսկ այն բժիշկը, որ բուսակեր է բնականաբար հազարավոր փաստարկներ կարող է բերել, որ միս ուտելն վատ է անդրադառնում առողջության վրա՝ առաջացնելով մի շարք հիվանդություններ, ինչը ապացուցում են հիմա շատ գիտնականներ իրենց կատարած փորձերի վրա հիմնվելով։ Այդ ամենի մասին արդեն այս թեմայում կա ցանկացողները կարող են թերթեն թեմայի սկզբնական գրառումներն ու կտեսնեն. մի քանի գրառում առաջ էլ կրկին տեղադրել էի բայց եթե չկարդաք էլի նույն հարցն հարյուր անգամ կտաք։ Եթե հավելյալ նյութերի կարիք ունեք այդ հետազոտությունների և փաստերի կարող եմ տրամադրել ինքս էլ։

----------

Second Chance (26.01.2009)

----------


## ihusik

Իսկ ու՞ր կորան այն հազարավոր հարցերն բուսակերության վերաբերյալ, որ ինչ որ ժամանակ կաին ու բողոքում էին թե պատասխանող չկա։ :Smile:  Չնայած ուրախ եմ, որ ամեն բան պարզ է հիմա ու հարցեր չկան։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Իսկ ու՞ր կորան այն հազարավոր հարցերն բուսակերության վերաբերյալ, որ ինչ որ ժամանակ կաին ու բողոքում էին թե պատասխանող չկա։ Չնայած ուրախ եմ, որ ամեն բան պարզ է հիմա ու հարցեր չկան։


Հարց բազմիցս տվել եմ մի հատ էլ քեզ եմ տալիս:

Պնդում ես որ կենդանիները մեղք են, անասելի տանջվում են:

Հիմա հարցը ինչպես ես վերաբերվում կաթի գործարան դարձած կովերին ֆերմաներում: Իրենք չե՞ն տանջվում: Իրենց կաթը չե՞ս խմում: Ու թերսնված հորթուկները մեղք չե՞ն: 
Նույնը վերաբերվումա մեղուներին, Ամբողջ ամառ տանջվում հավաքում են, մի թեթև ձեռքի շարժումով մնումա մի 20-30% լավագույն դեպքում, եթե լրիվ չեն վերցնում ու շաքար տալիս տեղը:

----------

Ariadna (26.01.2009), Kuk (26.01.2009), Նաիրուհի (09.10.2012)

----------


## ovsanna

Դուք վիրավորվում եք էն բանից, որ ես զզվում եմ ձվից? ու իմ զզվանքը ցույց եմ տալիս?

բա ինչի ես չեմ վիրավորվում, երբ օրինակ մարդիկ ասում են, որ զզվում են կաթից, կամ պանիրից, կամ ասում են "որխարի կաթ ու պանիրը գարշահոտությունա"...

ՀԱՐՑ
հիմա ես դա ընկալեմ որպես անձնական վիրավորանք?

----------


## Ariadna

> Դուք վիրավորվում եք էն բանից, որ ես զզվում եմ ձվից? ու իմ զզվանքը ցույց եմ տալիս?
> 
> բա ինչի ես չեմ վիրավորվում, երբ օրինակ մարդիկ ասում են, որ զզվում են կաթից, կամ պանիրից, կամ ասում են "որխարի կաթ ու պանիրը գարշահոտությունա"...
> 
> ՀԱՐՑ
> հիմա ես դա ընկալեմ որպես անձնական վիրավորանք?


Օվսաննա ջան, դա պարզապես տարրական կուլտուրա է. ընդհանրապես, ցանկացած ուտելիքի մասին չի կարելի զզվելով խոսել, կարծում եմ դա նույնիսկ մեղք գործել է։ Իսկ եթե ինչ որ մեկը ասում է, որ զզվում է կաթից ու դնում  :Bad:  նշանը, ապա նա նույնպես գլուխը քարովն է տալիս, ու հեչ պարտադիր չի կրկնել ուրիշների սխալները։ Չգիտեմ նկատել ես թե ոչ, բայց «Իմ չսիրած ուտեստը» թեմայում նույնպես մոդերատորական զգուշացում եղավ, որ ուտելիքի հետ կապված չօգտագործեն  :Bad:  նշանը, քանի որ մեկի համար կարող է դա զզվելի է, մյուսի համար շատ ցանկալի, իսկ մի երրորդի համար էլ ցանկալի և անգամ անհասանելի։  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Դուք վիրավորվում եք էն բանից, որ ես զզվում եմ ձվից? ու իմ զզվանքը ցույց եմ տալիս?
> 
> բա ինչի ես չեմ վիրավորվում, երբ օրինակ մարդիկ ասում են, որ զզվում են կաթից, կամ պանիրից, կամ ասում են "որխարի կաթ ու պանիրը գարշահոտությունա"...
> 
> ՀԱՐՑ
> հիմա ես դա ընկալեմ որպես անձնական վիրավորանք?


Հիմա մի առիթով որ ձվով մի հատ շքեղ տորթ սարքենք ու բերենք ակումբցիներին հյուրասիրելու ու դու էլ ներկա լինես, պիտի տենց էլ բարձրաձայնե՞ս, որ դաշտանից սարքած տորթ չես ուտում: Կարելի ա արտահայտվել, որ ինչ որ բան չես ուտում, կամ սիրում, բայց ոչ այդ ձևով, ու ոչ այդ բառերով, նամանավանդ եթե մարդկանցից շատերը այն մեծ հաճուքով ուտում են: Կարծիքդ արտահայտի, բայց հարգանքը դիմացինի նկատմամբ պահի: Հաշվի առ, որ մարդիկ նույն ձուն իրանց երեխեքին են տալիս ուտելու:

----------


## Kuk

> Դուք վիրավորվում եք էն բանից, որ ես զզվում եմ ձվից? ու իմ զզվանքը ցույց եմ տալիս?
> 
> բա ինչի ես չեմ վիրավորվում, երբ օրինակ մարդիկ ասում են, որ զզվում են կաթից, կամ պանիրից, կամ ասում են "որխարի կաթ ու պանիրը գարշահոտությունա"...
> 
> ՀԱՐՑ
> հիմա ես դա ընկալեմ որպես անձնական վիրավորանք?


Դու զզվում ես, զզվի, չեմ կարծում, որ ինչ որ մեկը ոտնահարի քո` զզվելու իրավունքը (զզվելու իրավունք :LOL:  քրեական օրենսգրքում կարելի ա լրացում անել :LOL: ):  Բայց մի ասա` դաշտան ա:

----------


## ovsanna

> Դու երևի մոռանում ես, որ այդ դու էիր, ով , օրինակ, հավի ձվի մասին անհիմն ու անգրագետ ինֆորմացիա էր տեղադրել..


ես իրավունք ունեմ տեղադրելու իմ ունեցաց ինֆորմացիան, եթե գտնում ես սխալա, ուրեմն ուղղի: Դու ուղղեցիր ու ես ոչինչ կարծեմ չասեցի, որովհետև ես ընդունում եմ, որ կարամ սխալ լինեմ: Ի վերջո ոչ ոքս էլ հանրագիտարան չենք, դու կարաս մի բան իմանաս, որ ես չգիտեմ, ու ես էլ կարամ մի բան իմանամ, որ դու չգիտես... 




> Ճիշտ է, պետք չէ չարաշահել միսը, Ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես և կաղամբը կամ գազարը,


ոնց տեսնում եմ, խելացի ես  :Smile:  
դե ասա ինչ վատ բան կլինի, եթե չարաշահես գազարը կամ կաղամբը? 




> Կամ նկարագրեինք այն բուսակերներին, որոնք ուղղակիորեն հյուծված և թույլ տեսք ունեն, նայում ես նրանց, ու նկատում, որ ահավոր նիհար են, վախենալու աստիճան, ատամները իրարից հեռացած, աչքերի տակը կապտած, ստամոքսի հերը անիծված, և այլն,


ինչի միս ուտողների մեջ հիվանդներ չկան? հյուծվածներ, ատամներն իրարից հեռացած, աչքերի տակ կապտած... ու նույնիսկ շատ ավելի վախենալու հիվանդություններով?
թե միս ուտողները իդեալական առոջություն ունեն??

----------


## Գալաթեա

Նոթինգ Հիլը հիշեցի..

- Ես միս չեմ ուտում, ես ֆրուկտարիանկա եմ...
 -Ովքեր են ֆրուկտարիանկաները?
- Մենք համարում ենք որ մրգերն ու բանջարեղենները զգացմունքներ ունեն, և ծառից-թփից պոկել պատրաստելը դաժանություն է նրանց հանդեպ..մենք միայն ծառից ընկած պտուղներն ենք ուտում, նրանք արդեն մեռած են..
- Ուզում եք ասել, որ այս գազարին..
-Այո, նրան սպանել են:
- Սպանել են...խեղճ գազար:

----------

Ariadna (26.01.2009), Elmo (26.01.2009), impression (26.01.2009), Norton (27.01.2009), Rhayader (27.01.2009), Նաիրուհի (09.10.2012), Վարպետ (26.01.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Դու ուղղեցիր ու ես ոչինչ կարծեմ չասեցի, որովհետև ես ընդունում եմ, որ կարամ սխալ լինեմ:


Գոնե էսքան բառերից հետո առաջարկում եմ էլ Օվսաննայի գրառումներին չնայել որպես վիրավորական: Ինքը պրոպագանդայի զոհ ա: Եթե սխալվում եմ ուղղիր. դու քո սխալը հասկացել ես:



> Նոթինգ Հիլը հիշեցի..
> 
> - Ես միս չեմ ուտում, ես ֆրուկտարիանկա եմ...
>  -Ովքեր են ֆրուկտարիանկաները?
> - Մենք համարում ենք որ մրգերն ու բանջարեղենները զգացմունքներ ունեն, և ծառից-թփից պոկել պատրաստելը դաժանություն է նրանց հանդեպ..մենք միայն ծառից ընկած պտուղներն ենք ուտում, նրանք արդեն մեռած են..
> - Ուզում եք ասել, որ այս գազարին..
> -Այո, նրան սպանել են:
> - Սպանել են...խեղճ գազար:


Գալ քեզ մի հատ են ուտյու-ից:

----------


## Kuk

> Օվսաննա ջան, դա պարզապես տարրական կուլտուրա է. ընդհանրապես, ցանկացած ուտելիքի մասին չի կարելի զզվելով խոսել, կարծում եմ դա նույնիսկ մեղք գործել է։ Իսկ եթե ինչ որ մեկը ասում է, որ զզվում է կաթից ու դնում  նշանը, ապա նա նույնպես գլուխը քարովն է տալիս, ու հեչ պարտադիր չի կրկնել ուրիշների սխալները։ Չգիտեմ նկատել ես թե ոչ, բայց «Իմ չսիրած ուտեստը» թեմայում նույնպես մոդերատորական զգուշացում եղավ, որ ուտելիքի հետ կապված չօգտագործեն  նշանը, քանի որ մեկի համար կարող է դա զզվելի է, մյուսի համար շատ ցանկալի, իսկ մի երրորդի համար էլ ցանկալի և անգամ անհասանելի։


Այ ցավդ տանեմ, էդ սմայլը մի կողմ. կոնկրետ ես էդ սմայլից չեմ նեղվում, շատ դեպքերում էդ սմայլը օգտագործում ենք` չեմ սիրում, վատ ու նման այլ իմաստներ արտահայտելու համար: Ու կարծում եմ` շատերը էդ սմայլից տենց չեն էլ վիրավորվում, ինչքան ասենք իրա գրած մի տհաճ բառից, որ արդեն դառնում ա էս թեմայում ամենաշատ օգտագործվող բառը, ինչը, պետք ա որ բոլորի համար վիրավորական լինի, դե, բացառությամբ էդ բառը շրջանառության մեջ դնողի:

----------


## ovsanna

բա որ կուլտուրա չի, ինչի եք հենց իմ անկուլտուրականության վրա տենց ֆիքսվել?

ինչի օրինակ ոչ մեկդ չնկատեցիք ու չվատացաք, երբ գրեցին "ՈՉԽԱՐԻ ՊԱՆԻՐՆ ՈՒ ԿԱԹԸ ԳԱՐՇԱՀՈՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԱ"??? 
թե միս ուտողների ասածը հաշիվ չի? 
մենակ բուսակերների ասածի վրա կարելիա կատաղել .... հետո էլ ասում եք տարբերությոն չեք դնում...

պ.ս. համոզված եմ եթե գրեի գազարը վատ բանա, ոչ ոք տենց ռեակցիա չէր տա

----------


## Elmo

> բա որ կուլտուրա չի, ինչի եք հենց իմ անկուլտուրականության վրա տենց ֆիքսվել?


Որովհետև չես ուզում ընդունես, որ գրածդ պատահական էր, կամ չափից դուրս տհաճ: Ոչխարի գարշահոտությունը իրականից շատ հեռու չի, մինչև համապատասխան մշակում անցնելը:

----------


## Ariadna

> ոնց տեսնում եմ, խելացի ես  
> դե ասա ինչ վատ բան կլինի, եթե չարաշահես գազարը կամ կաղամբը?


Չնայած հարցը Աննուշկային էր ուղղված, բայց ես էլ եմ Աննուշկա, էնպես որ թույլ տուր ասել, որ գազարի չարաշահումից օրինակ կարող է առաջանալ հիպերվիտամինոզ A, որը հեչ լավ բան չի  :Smile:

----------

Annushka (27.01.2009), Elmo (26.01.2009), Նաիրուհի (09.10.2012)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Դուք վիրավորվում եք էն բանից, որ ես զզվում եմ ձվից? ու իմ զզվանքը ցույց եմ տալիս?
> 
> բա ինչի ես չեմ վիրավորվում, երբ օրինակ մարդիկ ասում են, որ զզվում են կաթից, կամ պանիրից, կամ ասում են "որխարի կաթ ու պանիրը գարշահոտությունա"...
> 
> ՀԱՐՑ
> հիմա ես դա ընկալեմ որպես անձնական վիրավորանք?


Կներես բաըց դու մինչև հիմա չես հասկանում ինչն էր վիրավորական: 

Վիրավորականը քո գրածում ամենևին փսխող սմայլիկը չի, այլ այն որ մարդկանց բացարձակ մեծամասնությանը անվանում ես դաշտանակեր: Նման որակումներ առաջ էլ են տվել բուսակերները, օրինակ դիակակեր, քայլող գերեզման էլ չգիտեմ ինչ: Եթե տենց որակումներ ես օգտագործում ուրեմն պատրաստ եղիր հակահարված ստանալու, ու մի գցի մեղքը ուրիշների վրա թե մեզ նեղում են սենց նենց: Տենց բան չկա: Ինքներդ եք ձեզ մեկուսացնում հետո էլ ասում եք սենց նենց: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է դաշտան հասկացությանը Annushka-ն շատ պարզ բացատրելա թե դաշտանը ինչնա, ու կներես ձուն դաշտան համարելը տգիտությունա: Դրա համար էլ օրինակ բերեցի որ մեղրնել բույսերի սպերմատոզոիդներից են սարքում մեղուները: Դու էլ միանգամից ասեցիր հա ես եսիմինչ ուտող եմ, մենակ թե քո ասած դաշտանակերը մնար ուժի մեջ: Բայց կներես էլի, տենց չի ձևը: Մեկ-մեկ էլ փորձի հասկանալ թե ուրիշները ինչ են ուզում ասել:

----------

Apsara (26.01.2009), Elmo (26.01.2009), Գալաթեա (26.01.2009), Նաիրուհի (09.10.2012)

----------


## ovsanna

> Գոնե էսքան բառերից հետո առաջարկում եմ էլ Օվսաննայի գրառումներին չնայել որպես վիրավորական: Ինքը պրոպագանդայի զոհ ա: Եթե սխալվում եմ ուղղիր. դու քո սխալը հասկացել ես:


Էլմո, սաղին որպես զոհ ես տեսնում?  :LOL:  
ես զոհ չեմ ոչ մի պրոպագանդայի

բայց ամեն դեպքում վիրավորելու նպատակ հաստատ չունեի

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմո, սաղին որպես զոհ ես տեսնում?  
> ես զոհ չեմ ոչ մի պրոպագանդայի
> 
> բայց ամեն դեպքում վիրավորելու նպատակ հաստատ չունեի


էդ եմ ասում, քո փոխարեն թույլ կտա՞ս ասեմ:
 Ժողովուրդ ջան ես կոպիտ էի ասում, հիմա ստացվեց, կներեք: Ես Օվսաննայի անունից ներողություն եմ խնդրում չգիտակցված, վիրավորական գրառման համար: Իմ ներողությունը ընդունեք, ինքը էլ տենց բաներ չի գրի:

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. հաշվի առնելով բազում բողոքները թեման մինչև մեկ օր ժամանակով փակվում է՝ իրադրության ուսումնասիրման, թեմայից դուրս և ագրեսիվ գրառումների նկատմամբ համապատասխան կանոնադրական ակտերի կիրառման, ապա նորից թեման վերաբացելու նպատակով:*

----------

